# L.O.L.L.. #8



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are some people who are so classless that they find ways to be ugly when silence would be in much better taste.
> 
> For all of us all over the world who appreciate the sacrifices made by those who served, we thank them, mourn those who made the supreme sacrifice to keep the world safe and free, and put a virtual arm around their families who suffer and keep up a brave front.
> 
> The ugly souls who make a mockery of the importance of uniting to remember and honor our heroes need to be reminded that they are free to spew their ugliness because of the men and women who defend their rights too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, pray tell, what benefit do you claim?



knitpresentgifts said:


> We already have.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *Thank God, Jerry Brown is still the Governor of California* :thumbup: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A new Crusade too? You may as well offend as many people as possible. I expect it.



Gerslay said:


> VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS!
> 
> Hurrah...let's bring on the Christian Caliphate!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Snap those garters.



Poor Purl said:


> Yup, they're going to whip us all into shape.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tai Chi seems as though it would benefit me greatly. Thanks for the idea.



MarilynKnits said:


> Eve and Shirley I had a problem with falling that finally ended when I had a deteriorated hip replaced. But the true panacea has been a weekly tai chi session. My surgeon and my regular doctor, whose specialty is sports medicine, urged me to continue with tai chi, and to do the movements at home between classes. It has helped me with balance and the isometric aspect of the exercise has helped strengthen my extremities and increase flexibility.
> 
> I hate to hear of either of you getting hurt and hope things go well from now on. Nice ladies are a precious commodity and I treasure you both.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I regret the loss of good people and the damage done to those who returned. Veterans have sacrificed greatly for the freedom and liberty of us all. May we never forget.



MarilynKnits said:


> We had our private moment of silence at home. My father in law was a medic in France in WWI, an uncle and two cousins served in WWII and each came home with permanent health issues, and my DH, fortunate to be of an age too young for Korea and too old for Nam served over 8 years in the National Guard including 6 months active duty learning teletype repair. We remember dear ones who did not come home and honor all who risked life and limb to keep all of us in the free world safe from tyranny and the sorts of horrors being suffered by the innocents caught in today's world conflicts.
> 
> And there are always insensitive boors who think only of their personal agendas. All I can think is "be careful what you wish for".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was hoping that the car might catch the dog. Me bad. But that's me.



MarilynKnits said:


> Now that the dog had caught the car, let's see what he does with it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Apologize to the real dogs.



BrattyPatty said:


> I just got a picture PM'd to me. She's a dog alright.
> That has to be the ugliest picture I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah a turnout of 36% of eligible voters. You'll take any chance to crow...or squawk.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Huge Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah a turnout of 36% of eligible voters. You'll take any chance to crow...or squawk.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Huge Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bless them one and all.



NJG said:


> I had a very dear friend who was in the Navy and served in VietNam. He was on an aircraft carrier where the planes spraying agent orange took off and landed. The spigots were dripping and that is how he came in contact with it. He got cancer and died in 2006 at age 63. All the men in my family that served came home safely. God bless those that have served and those serving now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You betcha!
> 
> Every university will become JESUIT.
> 
> ...


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:

Jesuits teach you to question everything. You either find faith or nothing.

Baptists controlling all public pools? All the women wear modest dresses rather than bathing suits??

Please explain your comment. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid you'll have difficulty finding a majority on the Papal Flag salute too. The bishops aren't real happy with this humble stuff.



Gerslay said:


> And we'll all salute the PAPAL FLAG!
> 
> VICTORY FOR THE REPUBLICANS


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for. What goes round, comes around.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Did ya'll know about the Victory for Republicans on Tuesday past?* You should.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



NJG said:


> Remember all those so called scandals the repubs tried to create? Just think about all the money they spent trying to create them, and all they talk about is cutting spending. Now what does that make them, Oh ya HYPOCRITES.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, the DOW is 17,500 last I heard. Democrats have recorded the highest gains in the stock market, benefiting those investing for their futures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your information tallies with my experience. I have NO IDEA why Repubs advertise themselves as pro-business. Oh, Pro-BIG Business, benefitting the uber-rich. Bad plan.



BrattyPatty said:


> 1


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see what the self-destructive idiots try next. It's like watching a comedy of errors.



NJG said:


> Yes, it is. It will be real interesting in Jan, to see what the repubs do with their new found "power." Will they play nice and try to get the presidency in 2016, or will they continue with all their nastiness?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are some people who are so classless that they find ways to be ugly when silence would be in much better taste.
> 
> For all of us all over the world who appreciate the sacrifices made by those who served, we thank them, mourn those who made the supreme sacrifice to keep the world safe and free, and put a virtual arm around their families who suffer and keep up a brave front.
> 
> The ugly souls who make a mockery of the importance of uniting to remember and honor our heroes need to be reminded that they are free to spew their ugliness because of the men and women who defend their rights too.


     Sad but true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is all they are capable of producing, ladies!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bravo Patty. Image to remember when they start shouting 'victory.' :XD: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is all they are capable of producing, ladies!


Here's lookin at you kid!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid you'll have difficulty finding a majority on the Papal Flag salute too. The bishops aren't real happy with this humble stuff.


Really Dame? That's your take?

Say goodnight Gracie!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Jesuits teach you to question everything. You either find faith or nothing.
> 
> ...


no comment


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by Designer1234


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I see old lard butt is back. Did you sleep that tequila off already, KPG?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by SAMKewel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Huge Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by PoorPurl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*You do know Tuesday was an outstanding Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by BrattyPatty:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

* Did you hear about the Victory for Republicans on Tuesday?* sponsored by SusanMos2000:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm wide awake.



Gerslay said:


> Really Dame? That's your take?
> 
> Say goodnight Gracie!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *You do know Tuesday was an outstanding Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by BrattyPatty:


More like brought to you by George Bush.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Statistics show a steady improvement in the economy. If the recovery is interrupted, Republicans will take the rap.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is so true, dame! They are like a bunch of chimps jumping around and scratching their heads and bellies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

....only not as cute.



BrattyPatty said:


> That is so true, dame! They are like a bunch of chimps jumping around and scratching their heads and bellies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm wide awake.


Still haven't fixed your ignore button I see!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Still haven't fixed your ignore button I see!


They cannot ignore the *Victorious* and Winning Repubs, Gerslay.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Y'all started it. We'll stop when you stop trying to takeover the Victory thread. DUH!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

here's another *V for Victorious Republicans!*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay, Did you see on the news tonight, our feckless leader bowing to the Chinese and chewing his cud? 

How can the leader of the mightiest nation on earth be so ignorant of how to behave. 

He has no class.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I didn't realize how angry Obama is with Bratty Patty, but it's RIGHT there for all to read:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, Did you see on the news tonight, our feckless leader bowing to the Chinese and chewing his cud?
> 
> How can the leader of the mightiest nation on earth, be so ignorant of how to behave.
> 
> He has no class!


Thought bowing was a customary and polite greeting in Asia. They don't shake hands. Would you be critical of Chinese if when here they shook hands?

Do you have any friends or relatives that are liberal and if so do you get along with them?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thought bowing was a customary and polite greeting in Asia. They don't shake hands. Would you be critical of Chinese if when here they shook hands?
> 
> Do you have any friends or relatives that are liberal and if so do you get along with them?


She has no friends SQ!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Y'all started it. We'll stop when you stop trying to takeover the Victory thread. DUH!!!


Oh please! That's a piss poor reply. DUH! 
Good try though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thought bowing was a customary and polite greeting in Asia. They don't shake hands. Would you be critical of Chinese if when here they shook hands?
> 
> Do you have any friends or relatives that are liberal and if so do you get along with them?


You don't know the customary greetings of Asia any more than 0 does. The weaker person bows lower and first to the greater person. But not 0. 0 should not bow, at all, ever. He is supposed to be the most powerful person on the planet. Except every nation and country around the world knows he is weak, feckless and useless.

When in the USA, the Chinese shake hands. Learn something about your own country.

None of your business on the rest. I don't talk to those who are so ignorant, who speak in foul tongue as you have to me and then ask me for favors.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She has no friends SQ!


Sure she does!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Blah blah blah..."you don't know".... KPG is SOOOO boring! Same old words over and over and over.............


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I asked you for a favor, then you went a bit batty and hostile - thus my reaction. I am assuming you stay safe with your set. Signing off - good night demins.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the customary greetings of Asia any more than 0 does. The weaker person bows lower and first to the greater person. But not 0. 0 should not bow, at all, ever. He is supposed to be the most powerful person on the planet. Except every nation and country around the world knows he is weak, feckless and useless.
> 
> When in the USA, the Chinese shake hands. Learn something about your own country.
> 
> None of your business on the rest. I don't talk to those who are so ignorant, who speak in foul tongue as you have to me and then ask me for favors.


I can gaurantee that Susan and I asked you for NO favors. And whoever did was bitten by you for doing so. She learned her lesson, KPG. Once a snake as you are, always a snake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I asked you for a favor, then you went a bit batty and hostile - thus my reaction. I am assuming you stay safe with your set. Signing off - good night demins.


You have a poor memory. It was you who went berserk and off the deep end. You insult, post vulgar images and obscenities and swear at me, backstab the Denims, and get yourself into trouble with Vocal Lisa and other Libs who you _think_ are your friends, and then come running for help. I don't associate with jerks and those who act like a spoiled three year old and cannot express themselves in a thoughtful way without insulting others.

Grow a backbone and learn to admit your mistakes and speak the truth. You might, just might, get somewhere in life if you do.

Stay safe?

I don't have time to worry about who doesn't like me. I'm too busy loving the people who love me. That includes all my KP friends.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the customary greetings of Asia any more than 0 does. The weaker person bows lower and first to the greater person. But not 0. 0 should not bow, at all, ever. He is supposed to be the most powerful person on the planet. Except every nation and country around the world knows he is weak, feckless and useless.
> 
> When in the USA, the Chinese shake hands. Learn something about your own country.
> 
> None of your business on the rest. I don't talk to those who are so ignorant, who speak in foul tongue as you have to me and then ask me for favors.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Now, get your fat ugly face out of here or we will make D&P our new hangout. Too bad that you had to ruin D&P for most of the nice ladies over there. I know, you just can't help yourself.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a poor memory. You insult and swear at me, backstab the Denims and me, get yourself into trouble with Vocal Lisa and other Libs who you _think_ are your friends, and then come running to me for help.
> 
> It was you who went berserk and off the deep end. Grow a backbone and learn to admit and speak the truth.
> 
> Stay safe? What is wrong with you? I don't have time to worry about who doesn't like me.


That's good--you'd miss out big time on your beauty sleep otherwise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a poor memory. You insult and swear at me, backstab the Denims and me, get yourself into trouble with Vocal Lisa and other Libs who you _think_ are your friends, and then come running to me for help.
> 
> It was you who went berserk and off the deep end. Grow a backbone and learn to admit your mistakes and speak the truth. You might, just might, get somewhere in life if you do.
> 
> ...


uh-huh. Keep telling yourself that. You came here in LOLL to cause a rift and you did. You will have to answer to your friends tomorrow. They don't like you that much.
PS when have you ever spoken the truth? , Cheryl?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's good--you'd miss out big time on your beauty sleep otherwise.


Beauty and her do not go together. She is as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Beauty and her do not go together. She is as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside.


I'm afraid it's true, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm afraid it's true, Patty.


Actually the witch is much better looking!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually the witch is much better looking!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm off to meet the sandman, ladies. I have a busy day planned for tomorrow.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm off to meet the sandman, ladies. I have a busy day planned for tomorrow.


OK, Patty. It's been a pleasure. You too, Dame!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you been to D&P lately?



Gerslay said:


> Y'all started it. We'll stop when you stop trying to takeover the Victory thread. DUH!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to read....a hard cover non-fiction book. See you tomorrow. Sleep well.



susanmos2000 said:


> OK, Patty. It's been a pleasure. You too, Dame!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the customary greetings of Asia any more than 0 does. The weaker person bows lower and first to the greater person. But not 0. 0 should not bow, at all, ever. He is supposed to be the most powerful person on the planet. Except every nation and country around the world knows he is weak, feckless and useless.
> 
> When in the USA, the Chinese shake hands. Learn something about your own country.
> 
> None of your business on the rest. I don't talk to those who are so ignorant, who speak in foul tongue as you have to me and then ask me for favors.


knitpresentgifts
you must be drinking poisoned water. Not a day goes by that you don't go after someone. Obviously Friends you have none and most of the Family likely abandoned you as well because of your dastardly behavior. If you think that your trying to top anyone elevates you, think again. You are the typical Bully.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thought bowing was a customary and polite greeting in Asia. They don't shake hands. Would you be critical of Chinese if when here they shook hands?
> 
> Do you have any friends or relatives that are liberal and if so do you get along with them?


Only if they bow to her and pretend they like her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She has no friends SQ!


Oh, right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sure she does!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm afraid it's true, Patty.


I don't think she's that green, unless her coppery hair has tarnished. Otherwise, it's a perfect likeness.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Later: I removed part of my post after thinking it over.
> 
> As my Mother used to say 'two wrongs don't make a right' So I won't be going to D and P or lurking there. The main group don't bother us so no point in reciprocating. As far as those who invade us -- that is no surprise considering who they are and what they are like.
> =====


I agree, I never go there, as I have no interest in what they have to say.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> I agree, I never go there, as I have no interest in what they have to say.


Likewise for the Victory thread. I have moved on to funnier pastures.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think she's that green, unless her coppery hair has tarnished. Otherwise, it's a perfect likeness.


Since that gif is one of mine, I can change the color if you'd like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Only if they bow to her and pretend they like her.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

I discovered something disturbing yesterday, but needed to wait until today to confirm it. Yesterday was Veteran's day-the day that we as a nation remember and appreciate the sacrifices and hard work done by the brave and selfless men and women who have protected this country, along with others, and kept our freedoms safe. All workers employed by government agencies (state, local, and federal), besides maybe police and fire, are supposed to have the day off, right? Even some private companies allow their employees the day off to observe this national holiday. Last month was Columbus Day-a day that, IMO, celebrates the beginning of the almost complete anhialation of a people over the next 400 years, whose offspring have not been able to truly recover from. People get this day off, too. 
Well, Tuesday's is when our trash is collected and the streets are swept. Usually if there's a national holiday and they don't work, the 2 are done with the next day's collection and sweeping. I was expecting there to be no trash or sweeping, since it (to me) was a very important national holiday. At about noon, I heard the sweepers. An hour later I heard a garbage truck. So this means, they were working. I don't go to the front of the house much, so didn't notice if our neighbors had their trash out. Today I looked and they didn't. I bring up Columbus Day bc I distinctly remember there being no collection or sweeping on that Monday, and on Tuesday only the garbage truck and not the recycling truck had time to make their collection, so we brought our recycling out to be collected on wed. I don't consider this a big deal at all; just playing my teensy part to allow workers to enjoy a holiday. But why would they get Columbus Day off, and not Veterans Day? Did any of the rest of you have your trash collected or streets swept yesterday? 

IMO, these agencies are just as important as any other. Without garbage collection, people dump their garbage wherever they want, diseases get spread, etc. Without street sweeping, our infrastructure suffers. Why, then, are they not considered? Or did the unions push for them to work yesterday for the overtime? I wonder...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know why any of you even respond to KPG, or anyone who spouts the filth that she does.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

An editorial cartoon is worth a thousand words.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is so true, dame! They are like a bunch of chimps jumping around and scratching their heads and bellies.


Darling girl, you are so polite! You know where they would be scratching.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Beauty and her do not go together. She is as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside.


Does the Picture of Dorian Gray come to mind?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> An editorial cartoon is worth a thousand words.


Lol!! That's great! Seems to me it's would be pretty accurate...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Likewise for the Victory thread. I have moved on to funnier pastures.


Me too - I unwatched it -- let them convince themselves and crow as much as they want.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Since that gif is one of mine, I can change the color if you'd like.


I treasure all the ones I lifted from you. Don't change a hair for me (love Rodgers and Hart).

Have you seen this season of American Horror Story? It's set in a freak show, and has the scariest clown imaginable. There's some circus stuff in it, which made me think of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> An editorial cartoon is worth a thousand words.


I see your cartoon, and I'll raise you one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I treasure all the ones I lifted from you. Don't change a hair for me (love Rodgers and Hart).
> 
> Have you seen this season of American Horror Story? It's set in a freak show, and has the scariest clown imaginable. There's some circus stuff in it, which made me think of you.


No tv


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No tv


Smart. If I tell you how you can get it on-line . . . well, I wouldn't want to corrupt you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Smart. If I tell you how you can get it on-line . . . well, I wouldn't want to corrupt you.


I did read on Facebook (which I also no longer have) about the 'freaks' they supposedly are emulating. One of the problems for me is that I knew a lot of the people they are portraying...Grady Stiles, the Lobster Boy; who was a grade A a--hole. A lot of us cheered for his wife when she finally offed him. My middle son's babysitter...Stella the Bearded Lady. Dolly, the ossified girl. Can't think of some of the others but I worked side shows and knew so many "strange, odd and unusual people, all alive on the inside".


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


Can't decide whether you or Purl came out the winner. Both of you found great graphics.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Can't decide whether you or Purl came out the winner. Both of you found great graphics.


So did you, Marilyn. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

> Knit Crazy
> 
> America always needs to war against bullies, tyrants and megalomaniacs. We are the Big Dog in a crazy world of little wannabes. They take pot shots. We ignore them. They make a move against civility, innocents, or the rule of law, and we have to stop them.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> > Knit Crazy
> >
> > America always needs to war against bullies, tyrants and megalomaniacs. We are the Big Dog in a crazy world of little wannabes. They take pot shots. We ignore them. They make a move against civility, innocents, or the rule of law, and we have to stop them.
> >
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was appalled by the part starting with "At the worst". Left me speechless. I cannot imagine going thru life carrying KC's venom. I suggest she let go for health reasons.


Hmmm,I wonder what kind of drugs he uses? Ibuprofen? Aspirin?
Acetomenophine? 
I'll bet she's on some mind altering drug. Nothing else can explain that comment! ......"go ask Alice when she's 10 ft tall......." :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was appalled by the part starting with "At the worst". Left me speechless. I cannot imagine going thru life carrying KC's venom. I suggest she let go for health reasons.


Geez, I guess she forgets that our last president was a convicted felon (cocaine possession) and the First Lady killed a former boy friend? That's the kind of "strong leader" she wants? Or one of the ones who wants to declare war on any other country who might disagree with him while ignoring the actual PEOPLE who are fighting those wars and being villified if they have the bad taste to come home alive?

You mean more 'leaders' like those?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Geez, I guess she forgets that our last president was a convicted felon (cocaine possession) and the First Lady killed a former boy friend? That's the kind of "strong leader" she wants? Or one of the ones who wants to declare war on any other country who might disagree with him while ignoring the actual PEOPLE who are fighting those wars and being villified if they have the bad taste to come home alive?
> 
> You mean more 'leaders' like those?


I repressed those memories of the Bushes. What money will take care of!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I repressed those memories of the Bushes. What money will take care of!!!!!!!!


Not to mention -3- other arrests for drunken behavior and a DUI. Laura's little "accident" also occurred while driving drunk.

But yeah, I seriously believe that the only person to fall off a Segway choked on a pretzel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not to mention -3- other arrests for drunken behavior and a DUI. Laura's little "accident" also occurred while driving drunk.
> 
> But yeah, I seriously believe that the only person to fall off a Segway choked on a pretzel.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Not to mention -3- other arrests for drunken behavior and a DUI. Laura's little "accident" also occurred while driving drunk.
> 
> But yeah, I seriously believe that the only person to fall off a Segway choked on a pretzel.


To whom are you referring with the 3 other arrests?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> To whom are you referring with the 3 other arrests?


W. Wrecking a hotel room, theft of hotel property and a drunk and disorderly brawl after a football game (at which he was a CHEERLEADER).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah a cheerleader - what was all that about? Have any of us met a male college cheerleader? Are there any videos showing Bush cheering? I assume it is totally nerdy, but I don't want to stereotype. Did he show cleavage?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here he is in his college glory!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah a cheerleader - what was all that about? Have any of us met a male college cheerleader? Are there any videos showing Bush cheering? I assume it is totally nerdy, but I don't want to stereotype. Did he show cleavage?


I have no idea. But here's a picture of him as a cheerleader at Andover...his prep school.

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blbushcheerleader.htm


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Where Brat??? Post again. I came up with zilch. But I knew you would.

Saw it - thanks to both. Is it cool or uncool?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe the cheers were the only things he could spell?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here he is in all of his glory!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Maybe the cheers were the only things he could spell?


ro, ra, rah? Rah!! By George! I think he got it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I did read on Facebook (which I also no longer have) about the 'freaks' they supposedly are emulating. One of the problems for me is that I knew a lot of the people they are portraying...Grady Stiles, the Lobster Boy; who was a grade A a--hole. A lot of us cheered for his wife when she finally offed him. My middle son's babysitter...Stella the Bearded Lady. Dolly, the ossified girl. Can't think of some of the others but I worked side shows and knew so many "strange, odd and unusual people, all alive on the inside".


I think some of them really are "freaks." There's one very tiny woman, always being carried around, and a man who is so thin he hardly seems to be there. The lobster boy is beloved by all the women because of the way his hand fits their anatomy. But he's much nicer than the one you knew. They're very gently portrayed, including the Bearded Lady, played by Kathy Bates, mother of the Lobster Boy. (I think that came out wrong.) It's the outsiders who are made to look foolish. The only violent thing they've done is get hold of the cop who killed the Geek, claiming he (Geek) was a criminal, and beat him (cop) to death. He deserved it.

Sorry; I really do go on at times.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think some of them really are "freaks." There's one very tiny woman, always being carried around, and a man who is so thin he hardly seems to be there. The lobster boy is beloved by all the women because of the way his hand fits their anatomy. But he's much nicer than the one you knew. They're very gently portrayed, including the Bearded Lady, played by Kathy Bates, mother of the Lobster Boy. (I think that came out wrong.) It's the outsiders who are made to look foolish. The only violent thing they've done is get hold of the cop who killed the Geek, claiming he (Geek) was a criminal, and beat him (cop) to death. He deserved it.
> 
> Sorry; I really do go on at times.


We had a geek who was totally gorgeous. He was about 6' 8" tall, built like a linebacker, shaved head, gold earring, most of the time when not working he wore beautifully tailored suits. He was well read, wonderful to talk to and...well I wouldn't have kicked him out of bed for eating crackers. It was biting off the heads of live chickens or snakes that kept me from trying out the first scenario. No telling what else he might have bit.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> We had a geek who was totally gorgeous. He was about 6' 8" tall, built like a linebacker, shaved head, gold earring, most of the time when not working he wore beautifully tailored suits. He was well read, wonderful to talk to and...well I wouldn't have kicked him out of bed for eating crackers. It was biting off the heads of live chickens or snakes that kept me from trying out the first scenario. No telling what else he might have bit.
> 
> :mrgreen:


There was a movie in which Tyrone Power ends up as a geek. Gorgeous, too, but I lost my appetite.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!* brought to you by Designer1234


























You are over the top-- :?: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There was a movie in which Tyrone Power ends up as a geek. Gorgeous, too, but I lost my appetite.


Nightmare Alley, I think that was. He ended up a wet brained drunk?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Not to mention -3- other arrests for drunken behavior and a DUI. Laura's little "accident" also occurred while driving drunk.
> 
> But yeah, I seriously believe that the only person to fall off a Segway choked on a pretzel.


jbandsma
thank you for posting since some folks only watch Faux Entertainment and do not get important information.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nightmare Alley, I think that was. He ended up a wet brained drunk?


That's right - I couldn't remember the title. Now I want to see it again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jbandsma
> thank you for posting since some folks only watch Faux Entertainment and do not get important information.


Too bad they can't shut fox down for being a public (mental) health hazard.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are over the top-- :?: :XD:


KPG? She's not over the top. More likely under the bottom.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Maybe the cheers were the only things he could spell?


jbandsma
well, let's face it he wasn't into spelling, his main occupation was spilling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Too bad they can't shut fox down for being a public (mental) health hazard.


jbandsma
you know, I like for them to be around because it points out who is who by finding out what they are watching. Don't need to have long conversations to get to "their bottoms". Get the drift?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jbandsma
> you know, I like for them to be around because it points out who is who by finding out what they are watching. Don't need to have long conversations to get to "their bottoms". Get the drift?


Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I see your cartoon, and I'll raise you one.


A disease is the perfect analogy. Bravo to you and Marilyn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder of what character means. Well put. (And that's without considering Dick Cheney as puppeteer.)



jbandsma said:


> Geez, I guess she forgets that our last president was a convicted felon (cocaine possession) and the First Lady killed a former boy friend? That's the kind of "strong leader" she wants? Or one of the ones who wants to declare war on any other country who might disagree with him while ignoring the actual PEOPLE who are fighting those wars and being villified if they have the bad taste to come home alive?
> 
> You mean more 'leaders' like those?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And steeping to the top of the line for draft deferment...and skipping out on that....



SQM said:


> I repressed those memories of the Bushes. What money will take care of!!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he wished to lead the drinking games apres football games.



SQM said:


> yeah a cheerleader - what was all that about? Have any of us met a male college cheerleader? Are there any videos showing Bush cheering? I assume it is totally nerdy, but I don't want to stereotype. Did he show cleavage?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He probably had big queue signs with instructions to keep to the script.

(Aren't we b____y little gossips today? No cream cheese recipes for us.)



jbandsma said:


> Maybe the cheers were the only things he could spell?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fascinating.



jbandsma said:


> We had a geek who was totally gorgeous. He was about 6' 8" tall, built like a linebacker, shaved head, gold earring, most of the time when not working he wore beautifully tailored suits. He was well read, wonderful to talk to and...well I wouldn't have kicked him out of bed for eating crackers. It was biting off the heads of live chickens or snakes that kept me from trying out the first scenario. No telling what else he might have bit.
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't that the truth?



jbandsma said:


> Too bad they can't shut fox down for being a public (mental) health hazard.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> KPG? She's not over the top. More likely under the bottom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Perfecto.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> jbandsma
> well, let's face it he wasn't into spelling, his main occupation was spilling.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Ain't that the truth?


!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm,I wonder what kind of drugs he uses? Ibuprofen? Aspirin?
> Acetomenophine?
> I'll bet she's on some mind altering drug. Nothing else can explain that comment! ......"go ask Alice when she's 10 ft tall......." :XD: :XD:


The hatred these people spew against our elected President sounds like the hatred spewed against Mr. Lincoln in his day. Anybody who doubts the racial prejudices behind each group of haters is deluded. The jingoism inherent in the venom is appalling, particularly since some of the people have non Caucasian family members one would presume they love.

Do they have any idea how they are undermining the Country they profess to love by disparaging our President? They show a mortally divided Country, with a vociferous group retrogressing to isolationism. This is a different world than it was generations ago, and we have to be an active member among Nations in the preservation of the world. The air we breathe is the air that circulates all around the globe. The water we drink ascended to the clouds that were formed half a world away. They are so full of hate they seem ready to do damage to us all for their own nefarious reasons.

All of us who have clearer heads and a more mature view of the world need to keep voting, keep writing, keep speaking. And the haters should go back under their rocks. If they prevail I fear that is where we will all end up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm,I wonder what kind of drugs he uses? Ibuprofen? Aspirin?
> Acetomenophine?
> I'll bet she's on some mind altering drug. Nothing else can explain that comment! ......"go ask Alice when she's 10 ft tall......." :XD: :XD:


I think she skips her dose of thorazine every once in a while, and then the voices in her head tell her what to write.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah a cheerleader - what was all that about? Have any of us met a male college cheerleader? Are there any videos showing Bush cheering? I assume it is totally nerdy, but I don't want to stereotype. Did he show cleavage?


Will Whatzisname from SNL used to play a cheerleader. Ferrell. He should run for president.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here he is in all of his glory!


At least he didn't dance around in his flight suit/codpiece:

M-I-S-S-I-O-N 
We will beat those Muslim men.
A-C-C-O-M-P-L-I-S-H-E-D 
Won't the world look up to me?

(So it doesn't scan. So sue me.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning! Just catching up here with a huge cup of coffee.
I cancelled my morning walk. It's cold outside and my snow walkers haven't come yet.Oh well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> !


This picture puts me in mind of W holding hands with a Saudi prince.

Which reminds me of one of my favorite videos from the Bush days:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good morning! Just catching up here with a huge cup of coffee.
> I cancelled my morning walk. It's cold outside and my snow walkers haven't come yet.Oh well.


Heading to Phoenix today - forecast for 80 degrees and clear. I'll be thinking of you!

(Sorry - had to rub it in)


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Another poster was interested in the book that accompanied the exhibition "Hidden Treasures of Afghanistan" and as I cannot post a picture in a P M I will see if I can post the picture of the book here. It costs $30AU but as the exhibition toured the world it should also be available in the USA at the museums where the exhibition was held.


Exhibition book
This book has accompanied a major exhibition touring the world, including Australia and this handsome volume focuses on the cultural significance of the objects as well as telling the fascinating story of their discovery, excavation, and heroic rescue in modern-day Afghanistan.
Order your copy now

I just checked Amazon and there seems to be both new and second hand copies for sale there. The sellers appear to be in the USA and some of the prices seem more than reasonable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just so sad there are so many of them and they're getting away with it. No hiding. No private clubs. Just your neighbor next door.



MarilynKnits said:


> The hatred these people spew against our elected President sounds like the hatred spewed against Mr. Lincoln in his day. Anybody who doubts the racial prejudices behind each group of haters is deluded. The jingoism inherent in the venom is appalling, particularly since some of the people have non Caucasian family members one would presume they love.
> 
> Do they have any idea how they are undermining the Country they profess to love by disparaging our President? They show a mortally divided Country, with a vociferous group retrogressing to isolationism. This is a different world than it was generations ago, and we have to be an active member among Nations in the preservation of the world. The air we breathe is the air that circulates all around the globe. The water we drink ascended to the clouds that were formed half a world away. They are so full of hate they seem ready to do damage to us all for their own nefarious reasons.
> 
> All of us who have clearer heads and a more mature view of the world need to keep voting, keep writing, keep speaking. And the haters should go back under their rocks. If they prevail I fear that is where we will all end up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah yes. Remember when all the planes were grounded on 9/11 except the private flights for our Saudi 'friends?'



Poor Purl said:


> This picture puts me in mind of W holding hands with a Saudi prince.
> 
> Which reminds me of one of my favorite videos from the Bush days:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Heading to Phoenix today - forecast for 80 degrees and clear. I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> (Sorry - had to rub it in)


Gee thanks ,D! I am up to my knees in snow here!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ah yes. Remember when all the planes were grounded on 9/11 except the private flights for our Saudi 'friends?'


And especially the later revelation that the majority of the terrorists were Saudi.

Bush holding hands with the Saudi prince was bad enough but I was really surprised not to hear outrage from the dominionist christians about him kissing the prince...on the lips, no less.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And especially the later revelation that the majority of the terrorists were Saudi.
> 
> Bush holding hands with the Saudi prince was bad enough but I was really surprised not to hear outrage from the dominionist christians about him kissing the prince...on the lips, no less.


I always thought there was something not right about him. No wonder Laura never smiled!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I always thought there was something not right about him. No wonder Laura never smiled!


No real evidence for it (abuse) but I noticed a lot of times that she would involuntarily flinch when he'd move toward her or move a hand toward her.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Another poster was interested in the book that accompanied the exhibition "Hidden Treasures of Afghanistan" and as I cannot post a picture in a P M I will see if I can post the picture of the book here. It costs $30AU but as the exhibition toured the world it should also be available in the USA at the museums where the exhibition was held.
> 
> Exhibition book
> This book has accompanied a major exhibition touring the world, including Australia and this handsome volume focuses on the cultural significance of the objects as well as telling the fascinating story of their discovery, excavation, and heroic rescue in modern-day Afghanistan.
> ...


Check your library. The Dewey number is 709.581074 HIE

Ours has it, and I am headed there today.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And especially the later revelation that the majority of the terrorists were Saudi.
> 
> Bush holding hands with the Saudi prince was bad enough but I was really surprised not to hear outrage from the dominionist christians about him kissing the prince...on the lips, no less.


And although I am not a member of Mr. Putin's fan club, he was being gentlemanly putting a wrap over the lady's shoulder in a chilly room, and people are making a big fat hairy deal over his "incorrect" behavior. When the guy deserves a break, give him a break.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> The hatred these people spew against our elected President sounds like the hatred spewed against Mr. Lincoln in his day. Anybody who doubts the racial prejudices behind each group of haters is deluded. The jingoism inherent in the venom is appalling, particularly since some of the people have non Caucasian family members one would presume they love.
> 
> Do they have any idea how they are undermining the Country they profess to love by disparaging our President? They show a mortally divided Country, with a vociferous group retrogressing to isolationism. This is a different world than it was generations ago, and we have to be an active member among Nations in the preservation of the world. The air we breathe is the air that circulates all around the globe. The water we drink ascended to the clouds that were formed half a world away. They are so full of hate they seem ready to do damage to us all for their own nefarious reasons.
> 
> All of us who haveisn't ging back to its roots. clearer heads and a more mature view of the world need to keep voting, keep writing, keep speaking. And the haters should go back under their rocks. If they prevail I fear that is where we will all end up.


Interesting, isn't it, that the Republican Party in Lincoln's time was the liberal party and espoused things like abolition. Talk about doing a complete 180. Now that's a truly impressive feat. Too bad the GOP of Lincoln's time went so far off the rails.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And although I am not a member of Mr. Putin's fan club, he was being gentlemanly putting a wrap over the lady's shoulder in a chilly room, and people are making a big fat hairy deal over his "incorrect" behavior. When the guy deserves a break, give him a break.


People are making a 'big fat hairy deal' because in a diplomatic setting, you don't treat someone else's wife as you would your own. In our culture it might have been overlooked but in China it was about the equivalent of grabbing a breast would be here. Of course it was a big deal.

It is even worse than Bush trying to massage Angela Merckel's shoulders. Totally inappropriate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I see your cartoon, and I'll raise you one.


And another one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm having a panic attack. I cannot read d&p. Spew. Sorry.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm having a panic attack. I cannot read d&p. Spew. Sorry.


I haven't even looked at that topic. Just the name lets me know that I would have to unleash my inner bitch...the one that would make the Hulk look cuddly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this may be unpopular but I would advise against bombing tonight. I would hate to see Admin step in and bounce some of us. Also, I prefer to make corrections on my home turf. Let me know how you feel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe that's it. I haven't really let them have it.

Prepare yourself. LTL called our posting on d&p the same as a gang rape.



jbandsma said:


> I haven't even looked at that topic. Just the name lets me know that I would have to unleash my inner bitch...the one that would make the Hulk look cuddly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> KPG? She's not over the top. More likely under the bottom.


Right!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> The hatred these people spew against our elected President sounds like the hatred spewed against Mr. Lincoln in his day. Anybody who doubts the racial prejudices behind each group of haters is deluded. The jingoism inherent in the venom is appalling, particularly since some of the people have non Caucasian family members one would presume they love.
> 
> Do they have any idea how they are undermining the Country they profess to love by disparaging our President? They show a mortally divided Country, with a vociferous group retrogressing to isolationism. This is a different world than it was generations ago, and we have to be an active member among Nations in the preservation of the world. The air we breathe is the air that circulates all around the globe. The water we drink ascended to the clouds that were formed half a world away. They are so full of hate they seem ready to do damage to us all for their own nefarious reasons.
> 
> All of us who have clearer heads and a more mature view of the world need to keep voting, keep writing, keep speaking. And the haters should go back under their rocks. If they prevail I fear that is where we will all end up.


This is so well said. Thanks Marilyn. You have a wonderful gift in your articulation. You hit the spot every time. I agree that with the current events occurring in the world, there is no room for such hatred towards President Obama whom I believe to be a great statesman.

So much wasted energy in hatred that could be put to good use in the world. I don't understand the rhetoric and the inaction. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I know this may be unpopular but I would advise against bombing tonight. I would hate to see Admin step in and bounce some of us. Also, I prefer to make corrections on my home turf. Let me know how you feel.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I haven't even looked at that topic. Just the name lets me know that I would have to unleash my inner bitch...the one that would make the Hulk look cuddly.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm having a panic attack. I cannot read d&p. Spew. Sorry.


hang in there kid -- Two of them give me nightmares. The rest not so much.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I know this may be unpopular but I would advise against bombing tonight. I would hate to see Admin step in and bounce some of us. Also, I prefer to make corrections on my home turf. Let me know how you feel.


We had no intention of doing that, SQ.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I know this may be unpopular but I would advise against bombing tonight. I would hate to see Admin step in and bounce some of us. Also, I prefer to make corrections on my home turf. Let me know how you feel.


I don't have my muck boots on and don't want to suffer nausea, so I am staying away. Let them have their little sorority; I don't visit neighborhoods like that, anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe that's it. I haven't really let them have it.
> 
> Prepare yourself. LTL called our posting on d&p the same as a gang rape.


Oh, that is hilarious! Her mind is usually in the gutter. Her comment of not paying attention to other threads is also funny. It's always this thread and which ever other thread we are posting that she drops her nasty bombs in. Such a hypocrite! The old saying rings true. She can give it, but she can't take it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe that's it. I haven't really let them have it.
> 
> Prepare yourself. LTL called our posting on d&p the same as a gang rape.


Then what on earth would she call KPG's invasion of LOLL? That makes Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" look like a Visit from St. Nick! Let LTL keep a leash on her precious darling and shut up about us. We are menchen enough to stay away from their bailiwick, let them be decent enough not to run a pogrom on us. Way back when, when a few of us tried to be friendly on FFDP some of them were so rude and nasty, we got the picture. They have some nerve bemoaning our reaction when that - ******- spews all over our place.

Of course, it is the same analogy as the health care program. When Mr. Romney proposed it, it was lovely. When Mr. Obama proposed pretty much the same thing, it was tainted. I have no idea what they get from their being so unpleasant. But we have all known girls like that in junior high. Most of them grew up; the rest, well we know where the rest of them are.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is so well said. Thanks Marilyn. You have a wonderful gift in your articulation. You hit the spot every time. I agree that with the current events occurring in the world, there is no room for such hatred towards President Obama whom I believe to be a great statesman.
> 
> So much wasted energy in hatred that could be put to good use in the world. I don't understand the rhetoric and the inaction. Doesn't make sense.


Even if he were a crappy person he is still the President. He is between a rock and a hard place and seems to be trying his darndest to do the right thing. He is intelligent, articulate, and appears to be raising his children superbly. I don't think when Sasha or Malia grow and enter public life, if they choose to do so, either on will have a record like one former President. Classy young ladies with classy parents who obviously like each other and are best friends with each other.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Even if he were a crappy person he is still the President. He is between a rock and a hard place and seems to be trying his darndest to do the right thing. He is intelligent, articulate, and appears to be raising his children superbly. I don't think when Sasha or Malia grow and enter public life, if they choose to do so, either on will have a record like one former President. Classy young ladies with classy parents who obviously like each other and are best friends with each other.


What a great description of the first family! Before I voted for President Obama I did my homework on him. I thought ( and still do think) that he is a brilliant man that has a lot to offer to this country. Never did I imagine the hate and bigotry that would be directed at him and his family. His daughters will hold their heads high and I know that they both will be successful in their lives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Then what on earth would she call KPG's invasion of LOLL? That makes Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" look like a Visit from St. Nick! Let LTL keep a leash on her precious darling and shut up about us. We are menchen enough to stay away from their bailiwick, let them be decent enough not to run a pogrom on us.


That's exactly the problem, Marilyn. KPG and her flunky of the week break every agreement struck about staying out of certain threads.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Never did I imagine the hate and bigotry that would be directed at him and his family.


Unfortunately, I did. Living in the south as I do I am still amazed that he was allowed to live long enough to be sworn in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's exactly the problem, Marilyn. KPG and her flunky of the week break every agreement struck about staying out of certain threads.


The drama over there is getting quite nauseating. These women know why this was done. It was not about hurting anyone, it was to 
send a message to KPG, Gerslay and yes, LTL. 
Good Lord! We left memes, we didn't throw holy water on anyone to watch them burn. We did not threaten anyone. We just returned the "gift" that was left upon us. Period.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's exactly the problem, Marilyn. KPG and her flunky of the week break every agreement struck about staying out of certain threads.


In a way it says something terrific about all of us. We are so well spoken, charming, and articulate, they can't stay away from us. But they are so unappetizing, they can't have us, so they act like Shakespearean spurned suitors.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The drama over there is getting quite nauseating. These women know why this was done. It was not about hurting anyone, it was to
> send a message to KPG, Gerslay and yes, LTL.
> Good Lord! We left memes, we didn't throw holy water on anyone to watch them burn. We did not threaten anyone. We just returned the "gift" that was left upon us. Period.


Patty, when we visit the asylum we cannot expect rational comment. It amazes me that people are so brain washed that they see nice normal people like us as evil. It is the way radical extremists see everyone who does not submit to their idea of the way things should be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Unfortunately, I did. Living in the south as I do I am still amazed that he was allowed to live long enough to be sworn in.


I can see where you are coming from there, J. The Secret Service is scary. One guy sat in his van with his radio off and talking on his cell phone while some guy hopped the fence and entered the White House.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can see where you are coming from there, J. The Secret Service is scary. One guy sat in his van with his radio off and talking on his cell phone while some guy hopped the fence and entered the White House.


And someone shot into the living quarters of the White House when Sasha and the First Lady's mother were there. The head of the secret service called for the agents to STAND DOWN and not investigate...saying it was only a car backfiring. Really? It took a housekeeper to show the 4 bullet holes. FOUR bullet holes. Who knows how many missed? But it was just a car backfiring? 4 times?

I don't know about you but when was the last time you heard a car backfire? Sometime before emission standards became law, maybe?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can see where you are coming from there, J. The Secret Service is scary. One guy sat in his van with his radio off and talking on his cell phone while some guy hopped the fence and entered the White House.


There were so many mistakes made that it is hard not to think that it was deliberate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And someone shot into the living quarters of the White House when Sasha and the First Lady's mother were there. The head of the secret service called for the agents to STAND DOWN and not investigate...saying it was only a car backfiring. Really? It took a housekeeper to show the 4 bullet holes. FOUR bullet holes. Who knows how many missed? But it was just a car backfiring? 4 times?
> 
> I don't know about you but when was the last time you heard a car backfire? Sometime before emission standards became law, maybe?


That would be about right! This is one of the reasons I admire him.
He knew before he decided to run for the office that he had a huge mess left to clean up from 8 years of W., that there would be a lot of people who would not accept a bi-racial man as their president. What I didn't expect was his congress to be obstructionists and completely unmoving. 
He keeps his cool through it all.
I am wondering how his immigration law is going to go over.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> There were so many mistakes made that it is hard not to think that it was deliberate.


I was thinking the same way,SQ. I wonder how much he was paid to look the other way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The plot worked - only by the grace of the gods were the Obamas out of the WH. So the timing was off. Maybe Obama has a sympathetic person around him who hustled the family out early. The question is why there is no talk of this intentional breakin. Too many missteps.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The plot worked - only by the grace of the gods were the Obamas out of the WH. So the timing was off. Maybe Obama has a sympathetic person around him who hustled the family out early. The question is why there is no talk of this intentional breakin. Too many missteps.


I believe it was under investigation, so little was said about it before today. Don't these guys take an oath to protect the president?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I believe it was under investigation, so little was said about it before today. Don't these guys take an oath to protect the president?


That is in their job description but who knows how many insiders hate Obama too. Too many mistakes to even pretend it wasn't intentional. Too many well =-coordinated mistakes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is in their job description but who knows how many insiders hate Obama too. Too many mistakes to even pretend it wasn't intentional. Too many well =-coordinated mistakes.


If it was intentional I hope he gets a great big burly cell mate named Bubba!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If it was intentional I hope he gets a great big burly cell mate named Bubba!


Big, burly, bald, black cell mate named Bubba.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> And another one.


This was the best of all. At least it's connected to reality. Remember that creepy anti-ACA ad they ran where a slimy-looking Uncle Sam was about to give a pelvic exam to a young woman?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This was the best of all. At least it's connected to reality. Remember that creepy anti-ACA ad they ran where a slimy-looking Uncle Sam was about to give a pelvic exam to a young woman?


eww! Glad I missed that one!Just goes to show where their minds are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Big, burly, bald, black cell mate named Bubba.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I am sitting here giggling. I can't seem to get LTL's ridiculous post comparing carpet bombing with memes to gang rape out of my mind. Where does she come up with that stuff? Really! Who else would say something like that??
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> There were so many mistakes made that it is hard not to think that it was deliberate.


Could it be that the Head of the Secret Service had out done her stay and this was staged to expedite her departure?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> I know this may be unpopular but I would advise against bombing tonight. I would hate to see Admin step in and bounce some of us. Also, I prefer to make corrections on my home turf. Let me know how you feel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I don't have my muck boots on and don't want to suffer nausea, so I am staying away. Let them have their little sorority; I don't visit neighborhoods like that, anyway.


You should drop in there just to see what we posted: page after page of very funny stuff, most of it from Patty, but everyone got something good in.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Then what on earth would she call KPG's invasion of LOLL? That makes Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" look like a Visit from St. Nick! Let LTL keep a leash on her precious darling and shut up about us. We are menchen enough to stay away from their bailiwick, let them be decent enough not to run a pogrom on us. Way back when, when a few of us tried to be friendly on FFDP some of them were so rude and nasty, we got the picture. They have some nerve bemoaning our reaction when that - ******- spews all over our place.
> 
> Of course, it is the same analogy as the health care program. When Mr. Romney proposed it, it was lovely. When Mr. Obama proposed pretty much the same thing, it was tainted. I have no idea what they get from their being so unpleasant. But we have all known girls like that in junior high. Most of them grew up; the rest, well we know where the rest of them are.


Marilyn, honey, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel about them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> In a way it says something terrific about all of us. We are so well spoken, charming, and articulate, they can't stay away from us. But they are so unappetizing, they can't have us, so they act like Shakespearean spurned suitors.


Sure. Exactly right. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Patty, when we visit the asylum we cannot expect rational comment. It amazes me that people are so brain washed that they see nice normal people like us as evil. It is the way radical extremists see everyone who does not submit to their idea of the way things should be.


It's actually worse than that. I just learned from one of the nicer D&Ps that she had expected Romney to win the 2012 election and was shocked when he didn't. How could anyone in their right mind have expected Romney to win? Yet they all did. They must have been completely divorced from reality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I remember the day after Romney lost, Cheryl/KPG/Cherf disappeared. I guess she couldn't handle the big win for us. But you bet your sweet patootie that the COW was here to rub the senate win in our faces. How can one feel so victorious when we still hold the White House and the man in the OvalOffice is still the leader of the free world? And he has a big VETO stamp and some very nice pens to sign executive orders which are all within the legality of the constitution.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was thinking the same way,SQ. I wonder how much he was paid to look the other way.


Interestingly, some of the RWNs even blamed that incident on Obama. Really, is there even one brain between them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Big, burly, bald, black cell mate named Bubba.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> eww! Glad I missed that one!Just goes to show where their minds are.


There was also one with a male patient, about to have his stuff examined. Their poor taste has no limits.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I remember the day after Romney lost, Cheryl/KPG/Cherf disappeared. I guess she couldn't handle the big win for us. But you bet your sweet patootie that the COW was here to rub the senate win in our faces.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: patootie! Love it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Interestingly, some of the RWNs even blamed that incident on Obama. Really, is there even one brain between them?


.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am sitting here giggling. I can't seem to get LTL's ridiculous post comparing carpet bombing with memes to gang rape out of my mind. Where does she come up with that stuff? Really! Who else would say something like that??
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 I hope it was legitimate rape.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope it was legitimate rape.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Legitimate and true?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Could it be that the Head of the Secret Service had out done her stay and this was staged to expedite her departure?


You know more than I do.

What is the name of the drink that may not be so tasty? It may be a pub drink that starts with an S. (Drink from Oz)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I remember the day after Romney lost, Cheryl/KPG/Cherf disappeared. I guess she couldn't handle the big win for us. But you bet your sweet patootie that the COW was here to rub the senate win in our faces. How can one feel so victorious when we still hold the White House and the man in the OvalOffice is still the leader of the free world? And he has a big VETO stamp and some very nice pens to sign executive orders which are all within the legality of the constitution.


If one simply denies to herself that Obama is legitimately POTUS, one can feel some very silly feelings.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You know more than I do.
> 
> What is the name of the drink that may not be so tasty? It may be a pub drink that starts with an S. (Drink from Oz)


Shandy? Maybe not - that's from England, I think: beer and lemonade combination. Yeccchh.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Shandy? Maybe not - that's from England, I think: beer and lemonade combination. Yeccchh.


Exactly. I am watching Miss Fisher and the cabbies debated about getting a shandy. I now recall being in a bar and someone ordering one. Does not seem tasty at all.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Exactly. I am watching Miss Fisher and the cabbies debated about getting a shandy. I now recall being in a bar and someone ordering one. Does not seem tasty at all.


A shandy tones down the bitterness of the beer, and Australian lemonade may be different from that in the USA. It is pure white and sparkling. It is not the home made lemon squash made with lemons, sugar and water. Generally drunk by women who do not like the taste of beer.

In the United Kingdom, Australia and some other English-speaking countries, lemonade is a commercially-produced, lemon-flavored, carbonated, sweetened soft drink (similar to lemon-lime sodas in North America without the lime). Although lemonade is usually non-alcoholic, in recent years alcoholic versions of lemonade (called "hard lemonade") have become popular in various countries.

In the United Kingdom, lemonade most often refers to a clear, carbonated, sweetened, lemon-flavored soft drink, similar to the lemon-lime sodas sold in the U.S. The suffix "-ade" in British English is used for several carbonated sweet soft drinks, such as limeade, orangeade or cherryade.
UK-style lemonade and beer are mixed to make a shandy. Lemonade is also an important ingredient in the Pimm's Cup cocktail and is a popular drink mixer.

In the UK and other places the American-style drink is often called "traditional lemonade" or "homemade lemonade". Carbonated versions of this are also sold commercially as "cloudy" or "traditional" lemonade. There are also similar non carbonated products, lemon squash and lemon barley water, both of which are usually sold as a syrup which is diluted to taste.

In the United States and Canada, lemonade is an uncarbonated drink made from squeezed lemon juice, water, and sugar. Slices of lemon are sometimes added to a pitcher as a garnish and further source of flavoring.
It can be made fresh from fruit, reconstituted from frozen juice, dry powder, or liquid concentrate, and colored in a variety of shades. It can also be frozen into a slush or Popsicle-type dessert. Artificially sweetened and artificially flavored versions are also popular. Also, some types of artificially flavored alcoholic lemonade are popular.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemonade


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:
 

> A shandy tones down the bitterness of the beer, and Australian lemonade may be different from that in the USA. It is pure white and sparkling. It is not the home made lemon squash made with lemons, sugar and water. Generally drunk by women who do not like the taste of beer.
> 
> In the United Kingdom, Australia and some other English-speaking countries, lemonade is a commercially-produced, lemon-flavored, carbonated, sweetened soft drink (similar to lemon-lime sodas in North America without the lime). Although lemonade is usually non-alcoholic, in recent years alcoholic versions of lemonade (called "hard lemonade") have become popular in various countries.
> In the United Kingdom, lemonade most often refers to a clear, carbonated, sweetened, lemon-flavored soft drink, similar to the lemon-lime sodas sold in the U.S. The suffix "-ade" in British English is used for several carbonated sweet soft drinks, such as limeade, orangeade or cherryade.
> ...


Beginning to sound good.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Beginning to sound good.


You can also drink more glasses of shandy and still blow under 005.

005 is just another way of saying 0.05 which is our BAC limit, I believe it is 0.08 in the USA. It was 0.08 in Western Australia but we lowered it some years ago to continue to receive Federal Road Grants from the Federal Government.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


The one with Dorothy and the Scarecrow was on of the best.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Legitimate and true?


Truth had nothing to do with it. Some idiot candidate for senator last year or the year before claimed that there was no need to allow abortion in the case of rape because "If it's legitimate rape, the female body has a way of shutting down," or something like that. He lost the election, but we gained the phrase "legitimate rape."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am sitting here giggling. I can't seem to get LTL's ridiculous post comparing carpet bombing with memes to gang rape out of my mind. Where does she come up with that stuff? Really! Who else would say something like that??
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


It's gotten worse. She's really lost her mind, or whatever she uses instead. She actually posted this: "Have no idea what deal you are talking about, since I don't really know what is going on with other threads. But I need to pray about how to forgive those that purposefully and cruelly attacked my friends to their very core. *I can't image having such an evil soul that allows someone to justify such satanic behavior.* I pray that I will forgive, but I will never forget what they did, who they are, how they created a mob mentality that made them lose their humanity. I also pray that the lemmings that followed *the most evil of the evil* will ask for forgiveness from those who they hurt and violated. They do not seem to understand how much they hurt the ladies on this thread and how long (if ever) they will heal from the pain."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can think of one who has disappeared and left the battle to the minions. Seems quite cowardly to me.



Designer1234 said:


> hang in there kid -- Two of them give me nightmares. The rest not so much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. This is too much effort to effect a change we all want so dearly, and there is no point in capitulating until KPG and Gerslay agree to truce. IMHO



BrattyPatty said:


> We had no intention of doing that, SQ.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she'll say anything when she gets mad. I'm a bit jealous.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, that is hilarious! Her mind is usually in the gutter. Her comment of not paying attention to other threads is also funny. It's always this thread and which ever other thread we are posting that she drops her nasty bombs in. Such a hypocrite! The old saying rings true. She can give it, but she can't take it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Then what on earth would she call KPG's invasion of LOLL? That makes Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" look like a Visit from St. Nick! Let LTL keep a leash on her precious darling and shut up about us. We are menchen enough to stay away from their bailiwick, let them be decent enough not to run a pogrom on us. Way back when, when a few of us tried to be friendly on FFDP some of them were so rude and nasty, we got the picture. They have some nerve bemoaning our reaction when that - ******- spews all over our place.
> 
> Of course, it is the same analogy as the health care program. When Mr. Romney proposed it, it was lovely. When Mr. Obama proposed pretty much the same thing, it was tainted. I have no idea what they get from their being so unpleasant. But we have all known girls like that in junior high. Most of them grew up; the rest, well we know where the rest of them are.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But I love the fine people like you I've met on KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a great description of the first family! Before I voted for President Obama I did my homework on him. I thought ( and still do think) that he is a brilliant man that has a lot to offer to this country. Never did I imagine the hate and bigotry that would be directed at him and his family. His daughters will hold their heads high and I know that they both will be successful in their lives.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree 100%. History will tell the tale. Hope we all survive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One of my unspoken fears. I'm sure he and his family have found a way to deal with it. I'm sorry they have to.



jbandsma said:


> Unfortunately, I did. Living in the south as I do I am still amazed that he was allowed to live long enough to be sworn in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> In a way it says something terrific about all of us. We are so well spoken, charming, and articulate, they can't stay away from us. But they are so unappetizing, they can't have us, so they act like Shakespearean spurned suitors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo. Well put Marilyn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they will say anything when they get mad.



MarilynKnits said:


> Patty, when we visit the asylum we cannot expect rational comment. It amazes me that people are so brain washed that they see nice normal people like us as evil. It is the way radical extremists see everyone who does not submit to their idea of the way things should be.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the President kept his calm (outwardly.) I bet some changes were made.



BrattyPatty said:


> I can see where you are coming from there, J. The Secret Service is scary. One guy sat in his van with his radio off and talking on his cell phone while some guy hopped the fence and entered the White House.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO there have been bigots in security who looked the other way.



jbandsma said:


> And someone shot into the living quarters of the White House when Sasha and the First Lady's mother were there. The head of the secret service called for the agents to STAND DOWN and not investigate...saying it was only a car backfiring. Really? It took a housekeeper to show the 4 bullet holes. FOUR bullet holes. Who knows how many missed? But it was just a car backfiring? 4 times?
> 
> I don't know about you but when was the last time you heard a car backfire? Sometime before emission standards became law, maybe?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> There were so many mistakes made that it is hard not to think that it was deliberate.


 :thumbup: That's my opinion, although those bigots don't usually seem well-organized. Someone has become aware of the lapses and is learning to take advantage of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope he forges ahead with Executive Order right away. Then the die is cast.



BrattyPatty said:


> That would be about right! This is one of the reasons I admire him.
> He knew before he decided to run for the office that he had a huge mess left to clean up from 8 years of W., that there would be a lot of people who would not accept a bi-racial man as their president. What I didn't expect was his congress to be obstructionists and completely unmoving.
> He keeps his cool through it all.
> I am wondering how his immigration law is going to go over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it is being handled quietly.



SQM said:


> The plot worked - only by the grace of the gods were the Obamas out of the WH. So the timing was off. Maybe Obama has a sympathetic person around him who hustled the family out early. The question is why there is no talk of this intentional breakin. Too many missteps.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love your B-words.



jbandsma said:


> Big, burly, bald, black cell mate named Bubba.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say 'scapegoat.' I happen to believe that organizations place someone expendable, pay them a high salary so they are 'obviously' in command. When heads need to roll, they take the fall, protecting the real command structure. Opinions?



Wombatnomore said:


> Could it be that the Head of the Secret Service had out done her stay and this was staged to expedite her departure?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is my opinion that the visits to d&p continue until kpg and gerslay and others all agree to quit bombing us. I think all will be for naught if we back down too soon.



MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Marilyn, honey, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel about them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: That's my girls.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO President Obama has nothing to lose. It's not like the TP will become reasonable and work together. I say sharpen the pen to sign Executive Orders and don't waste a minute of the lame duck session.



BrattyPatty said:


> I remember the day after Romney lost, Cheryl/KPG/Cherf disappeared. I guess she couldn't handle the big win for us. But you bet your sweet patootie that the COW was here to rub the senate win in our faces. How can one feel so victorious when we still hold the White House and the man in the OvalOffice is still the leader of the free world? And he has a big VETO stamp and some very nice pens to sign executive orders which are all within the legality of the constitution.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everything is President Obama's fault. [Satire Alert]



Poor Purl said:


> Interestingly, some of the RWNs even blamed that incident on Obama. Really, is there even one brain between them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dorothy and the Scarecrow.



BrattyPatty said:


> .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope it was legitimate rape.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's gotten worse. She's really lost her mind, or whatever she uses instead. She actually posted this: "Have no idea what deal you are talking about, since I don't really know what is going on with other threads. But I need to pray about how to forgive those that purposefully and cruelly attacked my friends to their very core. *I can't image having such an evil soul that allows someone to justify such satanic behavior.* I pray that I will forgive, but I will never forget what they did, who they are, how they created a mob mentality that made them lose their humanity. I also pray that the lemmings that followed *the most evil of the evil* will ask for forgiveness from those who they hurt and violated. They do not seem to understand how much they hurt the ladies on this thread and how long (if ever) they will heal from the pain."


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> There were so many mistakes made that it is hard not to think that it was deliberate.


Very much what I have been thinking. It is as if they do not care what may befall the family. It is a level of negligence that bespeaks malfeasance of duty. It arouses thoughts of conspiracy theories.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You should drop in there just to see what we posted: page after page of very funny stuff, most of it from Patty, but everyone got something good in.


Okay, took your advice, came home and took a shower (figuratively), tossed my clothes in the washer and laughed alot. You girls are GOOD. No wonder they are snarky - nobody there is as clever as the A Team!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Marilyn, honey, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel about them.


Sorry I was too reticent for you. But I try to remain a lady while exploring the outer dimensions of my vocabulary.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Interestingly, some of the RWNs even blamed that incident on Obama. Really, is there even one brain between them?


They were waiting in line for the trains, and when they found out it was the line for brains, they left. And have gone no place since.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's gotten worse. She's really lost her mind, or whatever she uses instead. She actually posted this: "Have no idea what deal you are talking about, since I don't really know what is going on with other threads. But I need to pray about how to forgive those that purposefully and cruelly attacked my friends to their very core. *I can't image having such an evil soul that allows someone to justify such satanic behavior.* I pray that I will forgive, but I will never forget what they did, who they are, how they created a mob mentality that made them lose their humanity. I also pray that the lemmings that followed *the most evil of the evil* will ask for forgiveness from those who they hurt and violated. They do not seem to understand how much they hurt the ladies on this thread and how long (if ever) they will heal from the pain."


If she were looking in the mirror and talking about the mob mentality she seems to endorse, the statement would make sense. Seems as if the inmates there are running the asylum. Or maybe they are on some substance that blurs the facts???


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You know more than I do.
> 
> What is the name of the drink that may not be so tasty? It may be a pub drink that starts with an S. (Drink from Oz)


A Shandy? Half beer, half lemonade.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's gotten worse. She's really lost her mind, or whatever she uses instead. She actually posted this: "Have no idea what deal you are talking about, since I don't really know what is going on with other threads. But I need to pray about how to forgive those that purposefully and cruelly attacked my friends to their very core. *I can't image having such an evil soul that allows someone to justify such satanic behavior.* I pray that I will forgive, but I will never forget what they did, who they are, how they created a mob mentality that made them lose their humanity. I also pray that the lemmings that followed *the most evil of the evil* will ask for forgiveness from those who they hurt and violated. They do not seem to understand how much they hurt the ladies on this thread and how long (if ever) they will heal from the pain."


Nah--she knows she's being absurd. IMHO she's just prepping the dumber ones like LL as to what attitude to strike. It's amazing--they dis Obama for using a teleprompter in his speeches, but _they_ need a living breathing model to show them how to think and behave.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You can also drink more glasses of shandy and still blow under 005.
> 
> 005 is just another way of saying 0.05 which is our BAC limit, I believe it is 0.08 in the USA. It was 0.08 in Western Australia but we lowered it some years ago to continue to receive Federal Road Grants from the Federal Government.


Remember the old soft drink brands? Tarax, Marchants etc.?

http://petersmilkbar.com/vintage-soft-drinks


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Truth had nothing to do with it. Some idiot candidate for senator last year or the year before claimed that there was no need to allow abortion in the case of rape because "If it's legitimate rape, the female body has a way of shutting down," or something like that. He lost the election, but we gained the phrase "legitimate rape."


I take it back. That's appalling.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Remember the old soft drink brands? Tarax, Marchants etc.?
> 
> http://petersmilkbar.com/vintage-soft-drinks


When I was a teenager in the Midwest, we used to get a fountain drink called a lemon sour. It was a barely sweetened lemon syrup and carbonated water, wonderfully refreshing in the hot summers when our town sat under an air inversion. It was before everybody had air conditioning, and we went to the movies to have cooled air. I think they ran fans past blocks of ice.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I say 'scapegoat.' I happen to believe that organizations place someone expendable, pay them a high salary so they are 'obviously' in command. When heads need to roll, they take the fall, protecting the real command structure. Opinions?


And nothing is known about the real command structure and never will be save for a gross breach: I'm thinking Enron.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But how would the family sleep at night after this???



MarilynKnits said:


> Very much what I have been thinking. It is as if they do not care what may befall the family. It is a level of negligence that bespeaks malfeasance of duty. It arouses thoughts of conspiracy theories.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you use your skills very well. (They must be mad because they're confused....or they can't figure it out.)



MarilynKnits said:


> Sorry I was too reticent for you. But I try to remain a lady while exploring the outer dimensions of my vocabulary.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I was a teenager in the Midwest, we used to get a fountain drink called a lemon sour. It was a barely sweetened lemon syrup and carbonated water, wonderfully refreshing in the hot summers when our town sat under an air inversion. It was before everybody had air conditioning, and we went to the movies to have cooled air. I think they ran fans past blocks of ice.


I've heard that something called a "green lizard" was/is popular in the Midwest. I believe it's seltzer, lime syrup, vinegar, and just a dash of salt. I've never tried it, but it certainly would be appropriate on a scorching hot day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Where's Nurse Ratchet when we need her?



MarilynKnits said:


> If she were looking in the mirror and talking about the mob mentality she seems to endorse, the statement would make sense. Seems as if the inmates there are running the asylum. Or maybe they are on some substance that blurs the facts???


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I was a teenager in the Midwest, we used to get a fountain drink called a lemon sour. It was a barely sweetened lemon syrup and carbonated water, wonderfully refreshing in the hot summers when our town sat under an air inversion. It was before everybody had air conditioning, and we went to the movies to have cooled air. I think they ran fans past blocks of ice.


Sounds delicious. I remember a contraption which had a water tray at it's base and some other structure above that and you stood it in front of a fan and it worked quite well. Evaporative cooling. I prefer refrigerator cooling.

Once when in Manhattan, I took a day to explore Central Park. There were quite a few food/drink vendors around the outskirts and I bought myself a bottle of Paul Newmans lemonade. Wow! It was delicious so I had several more over the day. What a great day that was. Had a lovely time. Beautiful park. Like everyone's back yard.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Remember the old soft drink brands? Tarax, Marchants etc.?
> 
> http://petersmilkbar.com/vintage-soft-drinks


We did not have Tarax or Marchants over here. We did have Golden West, Guest, Cottees and one cheaper product that was sold door to door, it had no taste though. When the Narrows Bridge was being built in the late 1950s the Premier of the day wanted to name is 'The Golden West' Bridge and the cartoonist who published in the West Australian could not resist. Next day his cartoon depicted a bottle of cool drink as the bridge. So many well known brands have gone, unfortunately. But I remember those '****'. Unfortunately, they cannot call them '****' anymore because it is said to promote smoking. We grew up smoking those ****, lolly cigarettes to foreigners' and none of us smoke. My kids smoked them and they do not smoke. I also remember those little black cough lollies in the tube 'Cure em quick', had to be changed to 'check em quick' because they did not cure sore throats and therefore were deemed misleading advertising. Peters Ice Cream was the only ice cream here for so many many years, then Streets became available. You are probably far too young to remember the old Ice Cream Bricks, ice cream that came in cardboard box, before every household had a fridge. You may also be far to young to remember when ice cream came in those nice little tins, before it came in the plastic bucket.

Memory Lane, such a happy place to wander down. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> We did not have Tarax or Marchants over here. We did have Golden West, Guest, Cottees and one cheaper product that was sold door to door, it had no taste though. When the Narrows Bridge was being built in the late 1950s the Premier of the day wanted to name is 'The Golden West' Bridge and the cartoonist who published in the West Australian could not resist. Next day his cartoon depicted a bottle of cool drink as the bridge. So many well known brands have gone, unfortunately. But I remember those '****'. Unfortunately, they cannot call them '****' anymore because it is said to promote smoking. We grew up smoking those ****, lolly cigarettes to foreigners' and none of us smoke. My kids smoked them and they do not smoke. I also remember those little black cough lollies in the tube 'Cure em quick', had to be changed to 'check em quick' because they did not cure sore throats and therefore were deemed misleading advertising. Peters Ice Cream was the only ice cream here for so many many years, then Streets became available. You are probably far too young to remember the old Ice Cream Bricks, ice cream that came in cardboard box, before every household had a fridge. You may also be far to young to remember when ice cream came in those nice little tins, before it came in the plastic bucket.
> 
> Memory Lane, such a happy place to wander down. Thanks for your post.


I adored those '****.' I used to make them into sharp points at each end. Had so much fun with that. Do you remember White Knight chocolate bars?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> We did not have Tarax or Marchants over here. We did have Golden West, Guest, Cottees and one cheaper product that was sold door to door, it had no taste though. When the Narrows Bridge was being built in the late 1950s the Premier of the day wanted to name is 'The Golden West' Bridge and the cartoonist who published in the West Australian could not resist. Next day his cartoon depicted a bottle of cool drink as the bridge. So many well known brands have gone, unfortunately. But I remember those '****'. Unfortunately, they cannot call them '****' anymore because it is said to promote smoking. We grew up smoking those ****, lolly cigarettes to foreigners' and none of us smoke. My kids smoked them and they do not smoke. I also remember those little black cough lollies in the tube 'Cure em quick', had to be changed to 'check em quick' because they did not cure sore throats and therefore were deemed misleading advertising. Peters Ice Cream was the only ice cream here for so many many years, then Streets became available. You are probably far too young to remember the old Ice Cream Bricks, ice cream that came in cardboard box, before every household had a fridge. You may also be far to young to remember when ice cream came in those nice little tins, before it came in the plastic bucket.
> 
> Memory Lane, such a happy place to wander down. Thanks for your post.


Thanks _you_, Evie, for your own memories. We're on different continents, of course, but I guess some things are the same. I also remember Neapolitan (stripes of chocolate, strawberry, and vanilla) ice cream that came in a little box and those candy cigarettes. My mother used to talk about peanut butter being sold in large metal tins--according to her it was a staple during the Great Depression: tasty, nourishing, and oh so inexpensive.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I adored those '****.' I used to make them into sharp points at each end. Had so much fun with that. Do you remember White Knight chocolate bars?


Yes, you could really get into a sticky mess eating those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks _you_, Evie, for your own memories. We're on different continents, of course, but I guess some things are the same. I also remember Neapolitan (stripes of chocolate, strawberry, and vanilla) ice cream that came in a little box and those candy cigarettes. My mother used to talk about peanut butter being sold in large metal tins--according to her it was a staple during the Great Depression: tasty, nourishing, and oh so inexpensive.


Yes, Neapolitan, or as we kids would say 'metropolitan' ice cream. Peanut butter, or as we in WA would call it 'peanut paste'. WA and Qld could not call it peanut butter because it did not contain any butter or dairy products. We would buy it in bulk from the Sanitarium Health Food shop. Also the large caterers' tin of vegemite. I still buy the 950 gram size and there are only the two of us. Mum used to buy honey from the beekeeper in the old 4 gallon kerosene tin. They were not old kerosene tins but were the same shape. Kids did not seem to have the peanut allergies back then, but today so many kids have a peanut allergy, I do not know why. School lunches were either vegemite sandwiches or peanut paste sandwiches. We would read about the Pommie school kids sitting down to a hot meal at school and it all seemed to foreign, the only day we had tuck shop lunches was on Monday because Saturday's bread would be too stale to use for sandwiches on Monday. That is another thing, have you noticed that the bread does not go stale overnight and the milk does not go sour either. What are we eating?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, you could really get into a sticky mess eating those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Again, I remember working off the chocolate then forming a sharp point with the peppermint centre then stabbing my brother with it.

I had a thing for 'points.' I remember always positioning our couch cushions on their points. Strange.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, Neapolitan, or as we kids would say 'metropolitan' ice cream. Peanut butter, or as we in WA would call it 'peanut paste'. WA and Qld could not call it peanut butter because it did not contain any butter or dairy products. We would buy it in bulk from the Sanitarium Health Food shop. Also the large caterers' tin of vegemite. I still buy the 950 gram size and there are only the two of us. Mum used to buy honey from the beekeeper in the old 4 gallon kerosene tin. They were not old kerosene tins but were the same shape. Kids did not seem to have the peanut allergies back then, but today so many kids have a peanut allergy, I do not know why. School lunches were either vegemite sandwiches or peanut paste sandwiches. We would read about the Pommie school kids sitting down to a hot meal at school and it all seemed to foreign, the only day we had tuck shop lunches was on Monday because Saturday's bread would be too stale to use for sandwiches on Monday. That is another thing, have you noticed that the bread does not go stale overnight and the milk does not go sour either. What are we eating?


Heehee--we called it Napoleon ice cream! 

And yes, I do wonder what's being done to the food supply. I haven't really noticed it with bread and milk, but there's something a little eerie about strawberries that stay fresh for days and days and days. I read somewhere that perishables such as those are irradiated to retard spoilage and mold--ugh!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again, I remember working off the chocolate then forming a sharp point with the peppermint centre then stabbing my brother with it.
> 
> I had a thing for 'points.' I remember always positioning our couch cushions on their points. Strange.


As kids we used to suck peppermint candy canes (only available during the Christmas season) down to points and then fence with them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They say WalMart's ice cream sandwiches don't melt.



susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--we called it Napoleon ice cream!
> 
> And yes, I do wonder what's being done to the food supply. I haven't really noticed it with bread and milk, but there's something a little eerie about strawberries that stay fresh for days and days and days. I read somewhere that perishables such as those are irradiated to retard spoilage and mold--ugh!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again, I remember working off the chocolate then forming a sharp point with the peppermint centre then stabbing my brother with it.
> 
> I had a thing for 'points.' I remember always positioning our couch cushions on their points. Strange.


The beginnings of your rapier sharp wit and intelligence. :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> The beginnings of your rapier sharp wit and intelligence. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Or the beginnings of my knitting life? Needles have points! Yay!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> They say WalMart's ice cream sandwiches don't melt.


Scottish Lass just posted this picture with her jokes today. Methnks that we could suggest that certain posters on KP should start drinking it!!!!!
:XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> They say WalMart's ice cream sandwiches don't melt.


Thrifty brand ice cream also has amazing staying power--my son once left his cone in a hot car, and ten minutes later it had scarcely melted. Brrr.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I say 'scapegoat.' I happen to believe that organizations place someone expendable, pay them a high salary so they are 'obviously' in command. When heads need to roll, they take the fall, protecting the real command structure. Opinions?


I definitely go for this theory. You are getting smarter by the minute.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> It is my opinion that the visits to d&p continue until kpg and gerslay and others all agree to quit bombing us. I think all will be for naught if we back down too soon.


Sorry to disagree but first I don't see Gers in the same category as Gifts. They want peace and so do most of us. A truce of sorts has been put into place that should be respected. Plus what does it do to meme bomb them? No one changes their mind - in fact like in any war, the home front people will dig in deeper. They are entitled to their opinions. If we get insulted here, then that is a different story but I don't think that will happen too soon. Let us stay calm and worry about ISIS and the other terrorists group organizing themselves. The great thing about Arabs is that they will kill each other but once they organize watch out. But then a burka does hide a lot of figure flaws and we can throw out our wrinkle cremes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've heard that something called a "green lizard" was/is popular in the Midwest. I believe it's seltzer, lime syrup, vinegar, and just a dash of salt. I've never tried it, but it certainly would be appropriate on a scorching hot day.


In Chicago it was a Green River but it was just lime pop.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sorry to disagree but first I don't see Gers in the same category as Gifts. They want peace and so do most of us. A truce of sorts has been put into place that should be respected. Plus what does it do to meme bomb them? No one changes their mind - in fact like in any war, the home front people will dig in deeper. They are entitled to their opinions. If we get insulted here, then that is a different story but I don't think that will happen too soon. Let us stay calm and worry about ISIS and the other terrorists group organizing themselves. The great thing about Arabs is that they will kill each other but once they organize watch out. But then a burka does hide a lot of figure flaws and we can throw out our wrinkle cremes.


I was just reading a post of Gerslays where she states she knows nothing about a 'deal' being made to stay away.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again, I remember working off the chocolate then forming a sharp point with the peppermint centre then stabbing my brother with it.
> 
> I had a thing for 'points.' I remember always positioning our couch cushions on their points. Strange.


I stabbed my twin in the back also, with a scissors ,when I was 5. He won't let me forget. I guess that is what boy twins deserve.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I was just reading a post of Gerslays where she states she knows nothing about a 'deal' being made to stay away.


Well, she does now. 

After much thought I've decided to abide by the agreement--ANYTHING to keep a certain she-devil away from the threads, or at least off this one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what page of DP has this gang rape reference on it. I made a few very innocuous posts before SQM suggested we stop, and I'm not going to post on DP, but am curious about what they're up to.

I can hardly believe how high the hysteria rate is on DP.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> It is my opinion that the visits to d&p continue until kpg and gerslay and others all agree to quit bombing us. I think all will be for naught if we back down too soon.


I think quitting posting on DP means we're taking the high road and leaving the DPers where the're really coming from, which is below the bottom of the barrel. The most obnoxious bombers of this topic will never agree to stop so we're really wasting our time. I abhor their actions, and don't want to encourage them to keep it up. We could wait until Hell freezes over and and the bombers still wouldn't quit. They're so obsessed they don't even know how and why they should stop with their attacks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again, I remember working off the chocolate then forming a sharp point with the peppermint centre then stabbing my brother with it.
> 
> I had a thing for 'points.' I remember always positioning our couch cushions on their points. Strange.


We used to stick a peppermint stick in an orange and suck the juice out using the peppermint stick for a straw.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Scottish Lass just posted this picture with her jokes today. Methnks that we could suggest that certain posters on KP should start drinking it!!!!!
> :XD:


Great post. Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can think of one who has disappeared and left the battle to the minions. Seems quite cowardly to me.


No, she actually announced before we got there that she had a busy day coming up and would not be around. She told them all to wait patiently and she would be back to give them the benefit of her advice. Not exactly, but she did say she would be busy on Thursday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of my unspoken fears. I'm sure he and his family have found a way to deal with it. I'm sorry they have to.


I read that before he finally decided to run, Michelle tried to talk him out of it because of assassination fears. Thank goodness he went through with it anyway and is still living.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Interestingly, some of the RWNs even blamed that incident on Obama. Really, is there even one brain between them?


Hell, they're blaming Obama for things that happened during Reagan's time in office.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I take it back. That's appalling.


Want to know what's worse? A woman in congress telling people that if a woman goes to the hospital after being raped, "they have these things called rape kits" to "clean her out" so she wouldn't get pregnant. A WOMAN who doesn't know what a rape kit is. That's appalling.

When Rep. Senfronia Thompson, D-Houston, called for an exemption for women who were victims of rape and incest, Rep. Jody Laubenberg, R-Parker, explained why she felt it was unnecessary.

In the emergency room they have whats called rape kits where a woman can get cleaned out, she said, comparing the procedure to an abortion.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks _you_, Evie, for your own memories. We're on different continents, of course, but I guess some things are the same. I also remember Neapolitan (stripes of chocolate, strawberry, and vanilla) ice cream that came in a little box and those candy cigarettes. My mother used to talk about peanut butter being sold in large metal tins--according to her it was a staple during the Great Depression: tasty, nourishing, and oh so inexpensive.


That peanut butter was a staple in the government food programs up until food stamps came along. Big can of peanut butter (like a #10 vegetable can), block of Velveeta knock off, long can of spiced luncheon meat that you had to slice yourself, big box of powdered milk (total yuck), beans, rice and pasta.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, Neapolitan, or as we kids would say 'metropolitan' ice cream. Peanut butter, or as we in WA would call it 'peanut paste'. WA and Qld could not call it peanut butter because it did not contain any butter or dairy products. We would buy it in bulk from the Sanitarium Health Food shop. Also the large caterers' tin of vegemite. I still buy the 950 gram size and there are only the two of us. Mum used to buy honey from the beekeeper in the old 4 gallon kerosene tin. They were not old kerosene tins but were the same shape. Kids did not seem to have the peanut allergies back then, but today so many kids have a peanut allergy, I do not know why. School lunches were either vegemite sandwiches or peanut paste sandwiches. We would read about the Pommie school kids sitting down to a hot meal at school and it all seemed to foreign, the only day we had tuck shop lunches was on Monday because Saturday's bread would be too stale to use for sandwiches on Monday. That is another thing, have you noticed that the bread does not go stale overnight and the milk does not go sour either. What are we eating?


So many kids have peanut allergies today because doctors tell new parents to keep their children away from peanut butter until they are at least 2 and better not to let them have it until age 4. Their systems are never challenged by small doses so when they do get to eat it, everything goes wild.

For years the same thing was said about having pets of any kind until a child was in kindergarten because they "might develop allergies". When a study was done, the found the kids with the worst pet allergies were the ones who didn't have pets until they were older. Practically none of families who always had animals had children who were allergic.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Great post. Thanks for the good laugh!


Better, mix vodka, orange juice and x-lax (remember that?) and you get a pile driver.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And nothing is known about the real command structure and never will be save for a gross breach: I'm thinking Enron.


The news alert from the NY Times yesterday gives details about the intrusion into the White House and how stupidly and ineptly the Secret Service acted. The Three Stooges could not have done much worse. A link to the article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/14/us/series-of-secret-service-blunders-eased-way-for-white-house-intruder.html?emc=edit_na_20141113


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks _you_, Evie, for your own memories. We're on different continents, of course, but I guess some things are the same. I also remember Neapolitan (stripes of chocolate, strawberry, and vanilla) ice cream that came in a little box and those candy cigarettes. My mother used to talk about peanut butter being sold in large metal tins--according to her it was a staple during the Great Depression: tasty, nourishing, and oh so inexpensive.


Anybody remember Mello Rolls? It was a tube of ice cream wrapped in paper and a cone shaped just the right size for the roll to sit in it. I think they came in Neopolitan stripes. Got those at the candy store on the corner. Then there were Charlotte Russe sold on the street. A tube with a cardboard in it, a piece of sponge cake on the cardboard, and whipped cream up to the top. You pushed the cardboard up as you ate your way through it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Better, mix vodka, orange juice and x-lax (remember that?) and you get a pile driver.


You're quite the humorist. I'm imagining our dear friends after they drink one of your "pile drivers". I need humor today what with having my laptop off being repaired and only having my iPhone to access the net. Oh, poor delicate little me...:twisted:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're quite the humorist. I'm imagining our dear friends after they drink one of your "pile drivers". I need humor today what with having my laptop off being repaired and only having my iPhone to access the net. Oh, poor delicate little me...:twisted:


Well, for a long time I've had a recipe for such occasions. It's called Harpy Pie #1.

The ingredients are chocolate ex-lax, milk of magnesia, thickened with dulcolax in a metamucil crust. Serve LARGE slices.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Anybody remember Mello Rolls? It was a tube of ice cream wrapped in paper and a cone shaped just the right size for the roll to sit in it. I think they came in Neopolitan stripes. Got those at the candy store on the corner. Then there were Charlotte Russe sold on the street. A tube with a cardboard in it, a piece of sponge cake on the cardboard, and whipped cream up to the top. You pushed the cardboard up as you ate your way through it.


We had "push-ups, but they only pushed up the ice cream in them. Does anyone remember Vernor's Ginger Ale? Oh, and wax oranges filled with orange drink?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We had "push-ups, but they only pushed up the ice cream in them. Does anyone remember Vernor's Ginger Ale? Oh, and wax oranges filled with orange drink?


We still get Vernor's here in SC.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, for a long time I've had a recipe for such occasions. It's called Harpy Pie #1.
> 
> The ingredients are chocolate ex-lax, milk of magnesia, thickened with dulcolax in a metamucil crust. Serve LARGE slices.


Are you sure that isn't illegal? :-D


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you sure that isn't illegal? :-D


Even if it is, where's the evidence. Sort of like Roald Dahl story about the woman who murdered her husband with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked it and fed it to the police when they came.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Can anyone tell me what page of DP has this gang rape reference on it. I made a few very innocuous posts before SQM suggested we stop, and I'm not going to post on DP, but am curious about what they're up to.
> 
> I can hardly believe how high the hysteria rate is on DP.


[qoute lovethelake]
What you and others have done by following the obamacultists here is vile. The vicious obamacultists have come to a thread that many call home, feel safe, share their lives and recipes and yet you assaulted and hurt many that do not follow your political threads just to prove a point and to target a few you hate. You and others knew that all the pictures you posted hurt many to their core and none of you cared. You all knew that defiling Jesus would pierce the hearts of many here, and yet you did not care. You all knew that what you were doing is wrong and cruel and yet you did not care. All you care about is hurting people and do not care who is hurt in your vicious assaults on a few.

You cultists should be totally ashamed of yourselves for the harm and hurt you have done. The only good thing about this heinous attack on some very kind women is that you have shown the world your truest nastiest and evil side and what Dems and cultists are truly like. If you believe you were being funny, you weren't. If you believe that your attack was only on a few, you were wrong, it was an attack on all on this thread that just were enjoying friendship.

And for you trolls that followed the few of the most evil Dems over here, shame on you. You are like members of a gang or cult that love mob mentality, and think that being part of the mob absolves you from blame. It doesn't. And being part of that mob will be your identity for a long time.[end quote]


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Even if it is, where's the evidence. Sort of like Roald Dahl story about the woman who murdered her husband with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked it and fed it to the police when they came.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Murder by Lamb. I'll bet that was a first on their books!
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Want to know what's worse? A woman in congress telling people that if a woman goes to the hospital after being raped, "they have these things called rape kits" to "clean her out" so she wouldn't get pregnant. A WOMAN who doesn't know what a rape kit is. That's appalling.
> 
> When Rep. Senfronia Thompson, D-Houston, called for an exemption for women who were victims of rape and incest, Rep. Jody Laubenberg, R-Parker, explained why she felt it was unnecessary.
> 
> In the emergency room they have whats called rape kits where a woman can get cleaned out, she said, comparing the procedure to an abortion.


The sad thing is that they elect these idiots into office!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Murder by Lamb. I'll bet that was a first on their books!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Nah, she got away with it. Pregnant woman, cooking a special supper for her husband, they never even suspected her while they ate the murder weapon. She just told them that letting the supper go to waste would just make losing her husband worse.

I wonder if you could get away with that around Thanksgiving? With a frozen turkey.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nah, she got away with it. Pregnant woman, cooking a special supper for her husband, they never even suspected her while they ate the murder weapon. She just told them that letting the supper go to waste would just make losing her husband worse.
> 
> I wonder if you could get away with that around Thanksgiving? With a frozen turkey.


That is funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> [qoute lovethelake]
> What you and others have done by following the obamacultists here is vile. The vicious obamacultists have come to a thread that many call home, feel safe, share their lives and recipes and yet you assaulted and hurt many that do not follow your political threads just to prove a point and to target a few you hate. You and others knew that all the pictures you posted hurt many to their core and none of you cared. You all knew that defiling Jesus would pierce the hearts of many here, and yet you did not care. You all knew that what you were doing is wrong and cruel and yet you did not care. All you care about is hurting people and do not care who is hurt in your vicious assaults on a few.
> 
> You cultists should be totally ashamed of yourselves for the harm and hurt you have done. The only good thing about this heinous attack on some very kind women is that you have shown the world your truest nastiest and evil side and what Dems and cultists are truly like. If you believe you were being funny, you weren't. If you believe that your attack was only on a few, you were wrong, it was an attack on all on this thread that just were enjoying friendship.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Hell, they're blaming Obama for things that happened during Reagan's time in office.


They are; I know. But who has ever been blamed for having supposed bodyguards who are working against him?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> The news alert from the NY Times yesterday gives details about the intrusion into the White House and how stupidly and ineptly the Secret Service acted. The Three Stooges could not have done much worse. A link to the article:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/14/us/series-of-secret-service-blunders-eased-way-for-white-house-intruder.html?emc=edit_na_20141113


That's unbelievable!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.



SQM said:


> I definitely go for this theory. You are getting smarter by the minute.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We used to stick a peppermint stick in an orange and suck the juice out using the peppermint stick for a straw.


And what about biting a bit of a chocolate teddy bear biscuit at the top and bottom and then suck out port using it as a straw. Yum.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And take a look at dp if you can bear to. I'm not happy.



Wombatnomore said:


> I was just reading a post of Gerslays where she states she knows nothing about a 'deal' being made to stay away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Page 166 previous 100 pages I think. There's lots of celebration on cease fire. They won. I'm just sitting. I haven't decided for me.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Can anyone tell me what page of DP has this gang rape reference on it. I made a few very innocuous posts before SQM suggested we stop, and I'm not going to post on DP, but am curious about what they're up to.
> 
> I can hardly believe how high the hysteria rate is on DP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right. So why did we start this in the first place?



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think quitting posting on DP means we're taking the high road and leaving the DPers where the're really coming from, which is below the bottom of the barrel. The most obnoxious bombers of this topic will never agree to stop so we're really wasting our time. I abhor their actions, and don't want to encourage them to keep it up. We could wait until Hell freezes over and and the bombers still wouldn't quit. They're so obsessed they don't even know how and why they should stop with their attacks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's an excuse. And it saves her doing something.



Poor Purl said:


> No, she actually announced before we got there that she had a busy day coming up and would not be around. She told them all to wait patiently and she would be back to give them the benefit of her advice. Not exactly, but she did say she would be busy on Thursday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Anybody remember Mello Rolls? It was a tube of ice cream wrapped in paper and a cone shaped just the right size for the roll to sit in it. I think they came in Neopolitan stripes. Got those at the candy store on the corner. Then there were Charlotte Russe sold on the street. A tube with a cardboard in it, a piece of sponge cake on the cardboard, and whipped cream up to the top. You pushed the cardboard up as you ate your way through it.


Delights of my childhood. Almost as good as chocolate covered halvah.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate to say this but I wonder if I would have made the same choice, especially knowing what we know 7 years later. I'm glad he won. I'm sad about what these 7 years have proven about our nation.



Poor Purl said:


> I read that before he finally decided to run, Michelle tried to talk him out of it because of assassination fears. Thank goodness he went through with it anyway and is still living.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't he start WWII? (He wasn't born yet.)



jbandsma said:


> Hell, they're blaming Obama for things that happened during Reagan's time in office.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

...



jbandsma said:


> Want to know what's worse? A woman in congress telling people that if a woman goes to the hospital after being raped, "they have these things called rape kits" to "clean her out" so she wouldn't get pregnant. A WOMAN who doesn't know what a rape kit is. That's appalling.
> 
> When Rep. Senfronia Thompson, D-Houston, called for an exemption for women who were victims of rape and incest, Rep. Jody Laubenberg, R-Parker, explained why she felt it was unnecessary.
> 
> In the emergency room they have whats called rape kits where a woman can get cleaned out, she said, comparing the procedure to an abortion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, for a long time I've had a recipe for such occasions. It's called Harpy Pie #1.
> 
> The ingredients are chocolate ex-lax, milk of magnesia, thickened with dulcolax in a metamucil crust. Serve LARGE slices.


Did you mean to leave out castor oil?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Polio had similar distribution.



jbandsma said:


> So many kids have peanut allergies today because doctors tell new parents to keep their children away from peanut butter until they are at least 2 and better not to let them have it until age 4. Their systems are never challenged by small doses so when they do get to eat it, everything goes wild.
> 
> For years the same thing was said about having pets of any kind until a child was in kindergarten because they "might develop allergies". When a study was done, the found the kids with the worst pet allergies were the ones who didn't have pets until they were older. Practically none of families who always had animals had children who were allergic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question is WHY? Secret Service used to have a stellar reputation. Was it something about this President?



MarilynKnits said:


> The news alert from the NY Times yesterday gives details about the intrusion into the White House and how stupidly and ineptly the Secret Service acted. The Three Stooges could not have done much worse. A link to the article:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/14/us/series-of-secret-service-blunders-eased-way-for-white-house-intruder.html?emc=edit_na_20141113


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Murder by Lamb. I'll bet that was a first on their books!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Hitchcock made an episode for his TV series based on this story.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Even if it is, where's the evidence. Sort of like Roald Dahl story about the woman who murdered her husband with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked it and fed it to the police when they came.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Nah, she got away with it. Pregnant woman, cooking a special supper for her husband, they never even suspected her while they ate the murder weapon. She just told them that letting the supper go to waste would just make losing her husband worse.
> 
> I wonder if you could get away with that around Thanksgiving? With a frozen turkey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's Raul Dahl.



BrattyPatty said:


> That is funny!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can still remember it vividly.



Poor Purl said:


> Hitchcock made an episode for his TV series based on this story.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I hate to say this but I wonder if I would have made the same choice, especially knowing what we know 7 years later. I'm glad he won. I'm sad about what these 7 years have proven about our nation.


But think about what the country would be like if Romney HAD won. Perpetual war everywhere, the end of things like minimum wage, social security, medicare, medicaid, even more jobs sent to other countries and even more criminalization of the working poor and homeless (many of who happen to be veterans of those wars the right is so fond of)

I fear we're going to get that any way.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Didn't he start WWII? (He wasn't born yet.)


Hell, most of them can't even remember that he COULDN'T have been born in Kenya. That country didn't even exist then.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean to leave out castor oil?


That goes in Harpy Pie #2.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> But think about what the country would be like if Romney HAD won. Perpetual war everywhere, the end of things like minimum wage, social security, medicare, medicaid, even more jobs sent to other countries and even more criminalization of the working poor and homeless (many of who happen to be veterans of those wars the right is so fond of)
> 
> I fear we're going to get that any way.


That's my conclusion too. President Obama could have saved himself the trouble. I am grim this morning.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is something to cheer Grace up. (kidding)

http://www.jspacenews.com/security-event-leader-says-un-worst-purveyor-anti-semitism/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must have lost my sense of humor. Sorry.



SQM said:


> Here is something to cheer Grace up. (kidding)
> 
> http://www.jspacenews.com/security-event-leader-says-un-worst-purveyor-anti-semitism/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Here is something to cheer Grace up. (kidding)
> 
> http://www.jspacenews.com/security-event-leader-says-un-worst-purveyor-anti-semitism/


As much as I deplore what happened to the Jews during the years of the Holocaust, when I look at Israel today what I see is the bullied child who grew up to be an even bigger bully.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> As much as I deplore what happened to the Jews during the years of the Holocaust, when I look at Israel today what I see is the bullied child who grew up to be an even bigger bully.


is it bullying or standing up to enemies who are literally out to kill you? Should Israel just stand there? Look at the video again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> is it bullying or standing up to enemies who are literally out to kill you? Should Israel just stand there? Look at the video again.


A lot of the tactics Israel has been using are no longer just standing up to enemies...it is becoming the thing they hate. I can no longer support what Isreal does. And that will be my last word on that subject.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, President Obama has just landed in Brisbane and is currently being flown over the city in Helicopter 1 to his hotel presumably. It's 7.23 am here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry to disagree but first I don't see Gers in the same category as Gifts. They want peace and so do most of us. A truce of sorts has been put into place that should be respected. Plus what does it do to meme bomb them? No one changes their mind - in fact like in any war, the home front people will dig in deeper. They are entitled to their opinions. If we get insulted here, then that is a different story but I don't think that will happen too soon. Let us stay calm and worry about ISIS and the other terrorists group organizing themselves. The great thing about Arabs is that they will kill each other but once they organize watch out. But then a burka does hide a lot of figure flaws and we can throw out our wrinkle cremes.


I was disappointed in Gersley that she showed such an ugly side a few pages ago. For quite a while she seemed to be a decent enough person. If felt as if she had been infected by a venomous snake.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was disappointed in Gersley that she showed such an ugly side a few pages ago. For quite a while she seemed to be a decent enough person. If felt as if she had been infected by a venomous snake.


She waxes and wanes I find. I can't talk, I've been guilty of that myself. I just wish we could all remain separate.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Murder by Lamb. I'll bet that was a first on their books!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I remember Alfred Hitchcock made an episode of that story on Alfred Hitchcock Presents.

http://www.classicfilmtvcafe.com/2012/08/the-five-best-alfred-hitchcock-presents.html


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When you consider who is voting and the education systems in some of the states - - -



BrattyPatty said:


> The sad thing is that they elect these idiots into office!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When you consider who is voting and the education systems in some of the states - - -


Yeah. I live in SC and am extremely glad I don't have any school age children. Our Governor [rude noise] doesn't believe in public education. She also doesn't believe in crisis centers for domestic abuse and rape. Calls them "distractions" from the important work of the state.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was disappointed in Gersley that she showed such an ugly side a few pages ago. For quite a while she seemed to be a decent enough person. If felt as if she had been infected by a venomous snake.


Really? I've found her comments to be consistently negative.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Really? I've found her comments to be consistently negative.


........and unable to take responsibility for her actions. She and the snake should have thought before posting in here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma wrote:
Even if it is, where's the evidence. Sort of like Roald Dahl story about the woman who murdered her husband with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked it and fed it to the police when they came.

==================

That was one of the best tv programs I ever watched. How many years ago?? Excellent ! I dreamed about it for weeks. I remember the woman's smile when they were eating the roast which had been the murder weapon - she fed it to the Police who were looking for the murder weapon. I can still see her face.



damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jbandsma wrote:
> Even if it is, where's the evidence. Sort of like Roald Dahl story about the woman who murdered her husband with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked it and fed it to the police when they came.
> 
> ==================
> ...


I wish I could have seen it! I will never look at leg of lamb the same way ever again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish I could have seen it! I will never look at leg of lamb the same way ever again.


Check out Netflix. They have a lot of the Hitchcock series. Season 3, episode 28, Lamb to the Slaughter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Check out Netflix. They have a lot of the Hitchcock series. Season 3, episode 28, Lamb to the Slaughter.


I have Netflix. I will look for it. One episode that I can remember is the man who could see the guy on the airplane wing while it was in the air.
Tonight is Jersey Boys for me. The movie just came out on DVD.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have removed my post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MaidInBedlam wrote:
> I think quitting posting on DP means we're taking the high road and leaving the DPers where the're really coming from, which is below the bottom of the barrel. The most obnoxious bombers of this topic will never agree to stop so we're really wasting our time.
> 
> +++++
> ...


Did you read my post when I said we were done with that?
Why dwell on it? It was just wallpapering with Republican jokes.
Bonnie knows it was not directed at her or any one who was on that night. CB knew too. We reached an understanding and said we would stay out. There are a certain few who are making it out to be much more than it was. Maybe I missed something, but I didn't see any here saying they were sorry for going in there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was disappointed in Gersley that she showed such an ugly side a few pages ago. For quite a while she seemed to be a decent enough person. If felt as if she had been infected by a venomous snake.


I've seen that ugly side of hers, too. She may think it will impress the boss.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish I could have seen it! I will never look at leg of lamb the same way ever again.


I bet it's somewhere on line. Maybe even Youtube.

tick tock tick tock

Here it is, for those of us who don't have Netflix:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't gone to DP or posted there in a very long time. One problem with them is all the lies. I just unwatched the republican victory one too. The last time I looked there Joey was talking about She heard that they were going to tax the insurance companies so they would raise peoples premiums. Doesn't say where she "heard it," who "they are," just passes that crap along and the rest of those gullible people believe it cause she said it. No one checks it out to see if there is any truth to it. Drives me crazy, but that is what they live on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet it's somewhere on line. Maybe even Youtube.


I am going to try Netflix, Purl. If not I will look until I do find it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you read my post when I said we were done with that?
> Why dwell on it? It was just wallpapering with Republican jokes.
> Bonnie knows it was not directed at her or any one who was on that night. CB knew too. We reached an understanding and said we would stay out. IThere are a certain few who are making it out to be much more than it was.


No I didn't -I didn't read any of the posts there. I know that there was an agreement but there was one before -- I also know that KPG and LTL won't follow it - I hope i am wrong.

Does that mean we have agreed to stay away, all of us?? from now on? If that is the case I will remove my post. Sorry. I doubt that will happen but I hope you are right.

I am out of here -- will be back later on I imagine.

I just removed it . maybe you can remove the copy you posted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> No I didn't -I didn't read any of the posts there. I know that there was an agreement but there was one before -- I also know that KPG and LTL won't follow it - I hope i am wrong.
> 
> Does that mean we have agreed to stay away, all of us?? from now on? If that is the case I will remove my post. Sorry. I doubt that will happen but I hope you are right.
> 
> I am out of here -- will be back later on I imagine.


That is what I intend to do. Geez Louise,one is describing a wallpapering as gang rape. I wouldn't want to give her a stroke by going back in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> I haven't gone to DP or posted there in a very long time. One problem with them is all the lies. I just unwatched the republican victory one too. The last time I looked there Joey was talking about She heard that they were going to tax the insurance companies so they would raise peoples premiums. Doesn't say where she "heard it," who "they are," just passes that crap along and the rest of those gullible people believe it cause she said it. No one checks it out to see if there is any truth to it. Drives me crazy, but that is what they live on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you read my post when I said we were done with that?
> Why dwell on it? It was just wallpapering with Republican jokes.
> Bonnie knows it was not directed at her or any one who was on that night. CB knew too. We reached an understanding and said we would stay out. There are a certain few who are making it out to be much more than it was. Maybe I missed something, but I didn't see any here saying they were sorry for going in there.


Patty, *you* reached an understanding and said we would stay out. I wasn't consulted. The only times I've ever posted there were on wallpapering raids, so it's no great loss to me to stay away. But I thought it was fun because there really was no harm in it, regardless of what LTL and Knit Crazy said. Evil? Satanic? Gang rapists? They have no sense of proportion. I see nothing wrong with showing them how the outside world sees them.

Shirley, I would hate to lose you as a friend over this, but we did nothing wrong, and there may be a time when I'd do it again. It may have been childish, but so what? We all need a little break from adulthood now and then. I know you have a sense of proportion; please don't make more of this than there was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am going to try Netflix, Purl. If not I will look until I do find it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86xsfRdtO6A


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well, President Obama has just landed in Brisbane and is currently being flown over the city in Helicopter 1 to his hotel presumably. It's 7.23 am here.


Just found this photo of President Obama's arrival and check out the dude standing in the rear of the shot! Secret Service or what? Looks like a character from the Simpsons episode about George Bush senior! :XD: :XD: :XD:

And check out our rather bloated Attorney General and Governor General!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> I haven't gone to DP or posted there in a very long time. One problem with them is all the lies. I just unwatched the republican victory one too. The last time I looked there Joey was talking about She heard that they were going to tax the insurance companies so they would raise peoples premiums. Doesn't say where she "heard it," who "they are," just passes that crap along and the rest of those gullible people believe it cause she said it. No one checks it out to see if there is any truth to it. Drives me crazy, but that is what they live on.


She's one that believes every conspiracy theory she's ever heard. Don't get her started on chemtrails. And, no matter what the thread, if you aren't "crazy for Jesus", she's going to be totally nasty and follow you around wherever you go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was disappointed in Gersley that she showed such an ugly side a few pages ago. For quite a while she seemed to be a decent enough person. If felt as if she had been infected by a venomous snake.


she likely was -- Follow the leader!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Patty, *you* reached an understanding and said we would stay out. I wasn't consulted. The only times I've ever posted there were on wallpapering raids, so it's no great loss to me to stay away. But I thought it was fun because there really was no harm in it, regardless of what LTL and Knit Crazy said. Evil? Satanic? Gang rapists? They have no sense of proportion. I see nothing wrong with showing them how the outside world sees them.
> 
> Shirley, I would hate to lose you as a friend over this, but we did nothing wrong, and there may be a time when I'd do it again. It may have been childish, but so what? We all need a little break from adulthood now and then. I know you have a sense of proportion; please don't make more of this than there was.


Purl, you are entitled to your opinion. I expressed mine. You have every right to do what you wish, as do I.

We have a different opinion on it. I would hate to lose your friendship too, I see no reason for that, do you? You enjoyed yourself. That is your right. That is everyone's right too.

I have always stood up for what I believe. As do you. I have removed my post and Patti is welcome to remove the copy. i have said what I feel and it obviously is something that is not a popular opinion. That is okay. If it was fun so be it.

I still don't see what we gain and I still think that we lose- I guess it is what each of us wants from this thread. I do know that nothing we say is going to change their opinions. Nothing they are going to say is going to change ours. I guess if it is fun, we might as well go for it.

It wasn't and never has been fun for me. I do have the right to say what I think, and you all have the right to do what you want.

I think it best I take the weekend off. I just see KPG and LTL and Gers, laughing inside as I think that is what they were trying to do - I haven't "put my money where my mouth is "because they have made me so mad. So having fun is likely the better solution.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> I haven't gone to DP or posted there in a very long time. One problem with them is all the lies. I just unwatched the republican victory one too. The last time I looked there Joey was talking about She heard that they were going to tax the insurance companies so they would raise peoples premiums. Doesn't say where she "heard it," who "they are," just passes that crap along and the rest of those gullible people believe it cause she said it. No one checks it out to see if there is any truth to it. Drives me crazy, but that is what they live on.


NJG
The Republicans have no problem finding some gullible to spread lies on a constant basis and they want to make sure such dummies won't die out and therefore are trying to destroy our educational system.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Patty, *you* reached an understanding and said we would stay out. I wasn't consulted. The only times I've ever posted there were on wallpapering raids, so it's no great loss to me to stay away. But I thought it was fun because there really was no harm in it, regardless of what LTL and Knit Crazy said. Evil? Satanic? Gang rapists? They have no sense of proportion. I see nothing wrong with showing them how the outside world sees them.
> 
> Shirley, I would hate to lose you as a friend over this, but we did nothing wrong, and there may be a time when I'd do it again. It may have been childish, but so what? We all need a little break from adulthood now and then. I know you have a sense of proportion; please don't make more of this than there was.


That understanding was going on for longer than you have been posting here, PP. Unfortunately, most of them didn't stick to it.
Yes,I reached an accord. You guys do what you want to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dp


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is what I intend to do. Geez Louise,one is describing a wallpapering as gang rape. I wouldn't want to give her a stroke by going back in!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That understanding was going on for longer than you have been posting here, PP. Unfortunately, most of them didn't stick to it.
> Yes,I reached an accord. You guys do what you want to do.


I agree with you, Patty. It's difficult to ignore the clucking and cackling coming from the battery hens over on D & P, but worth it in my opinion if it keeps them away from the LOLL thread. Yes, the agreement may well be broken, but I myself don't want to be the one to start it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope he receives a warm welcome. He could use one.



Wombatnomore said:


> Well, President Obama has just landed in Brisbane and is currently being flown over the city in Helicopter 1 to his hotel presumably. It's 7.23 am here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Really? I've found her comments to be consistently negative.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good perspective.



Poor Purl said:


> Patty, *you* reached an understanding and said we would stay out. I wasn't consulted. The only times I've ever posted there were on wallpapering raids, so it's no great loss to me to stay away. But I thought it was fun because there really was no harm in it, regardless of what LTL and Knit Crazy said. Evil? Satanic? Gang rapists? They have no sense of proportion. I see nothing wrong with showing them how the outside world sees them.
> 
> Shirley, I would hate to lose you as a friend over this, but we did nothing wrong, and there may be a time when I'd do it again. It may have been childish, but so what? We all need a little break from adulthood now and then. I know you have a sense of proportion; please don't make more of this than there was.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who's the guy in the shades? Security?



Wombatnomore said:


> Just found this photo of President Obama's arrival and check out the dude standing in the rear of the shot! Secret Service or what? Looks like a character from the Simpsons episode about George Bush senior! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> And check out our rather bloated Attorney General and Governor General!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Who's the guy in the shades? Security?


I would say so. I laughed only because he fits the stereotypical depiction that the Simpson's cartoonists have often portrayed in their series.

Plus, I have to say, I see a very fit looking President Obama and at either side of him some bloated Australian officials. Grrrrrr!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty, I tried to respond to LTL's post you quoted and my response kept disappearing half way trough. I give up for now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty, I tried to respond AGAIN to LTL's post you quoted and my response still kept disappearing half way trough. I give up for now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That understanding was going on for longer than you have been posting here, PP. Unfortunately, most of them didn't stick to it.
> Yes,I reached an accord. You guys do what you want to do.


Oh, I did know about that. It's no biggie. I've gotten tired of them already and don't want to hear from them ever again, if that's possible. I was just surprised to see CB announce that there was a "truce."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Wow!! That sure is an elaborate tirade that shows some people can dish it out but can't take it. I read nothing in her post that describes what "Dems and cultists" as being as evil, etc. We share friendship and lively discourse when we aren't being sidetracked by a few and ever so persistent D&Pers whose agnda see


I've been told that LTL is called the Queen of D&P. She is; she's the Drama Queen. This is not just making a mountain out of a molehill. It's making a tsunami out of a dripping faucet.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> And what about biting a bit of a chocolate teddy bear biscuit at the top and bottom and then suck out port using it as a straw. Yum.


Unfortunately, no teddy bears like that where I lived. We did enjoy nipping the ends off honeysuckle and nasturtium flowers and sucking out the sweet nectar, though.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you read my post when I said we were done with that?
> Why dwell on it? It was just wallpapering with Republican jokes.
> Bonnie knows it was not directed at her or any one who was on that night. CB knew too. We reached an understanding and said we would stay out. There are a certain few who are making it out to be much more than it was. Maybe I missed something, but I didn't see any here saying they were sorry for going in there.


We seem to agree. I see no point in lowering myself to play such an awful game, though I did post a cream cheese recipe.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hope he receives a warm welcome. He could use one.


We Australians will extend the hand of friendship to the President of the United States of America as it is the President of the United States of America who is attending the conference in Brisbane, not an individual who lives in America. Regardless of our political persuasion we will welcome your President.

We do have the usual 'rent a crowd' in Australia who love to join in any rally that has turned out, but if you question many of these people you will find that they enjoy the thrill of the chase and often do not understand why that particular rally is being held. Nor do they understand the ramifications if the rally organisers are successful and they manage to totally disrupt meeting or conference with their disruptive tactics.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> BrattyPatty, I tried to respond AGAIN to LTL's post you quoted and my response still kept disappearing half way trough. I give up for now.


Sometimes I find it better to type a lengthy response in word, saving it as I type. It can then be edited prior to posting. Unfortunately, if you are on an ipod, etc, this option is not always available. Sometimes me thinks that a little gremlin lives in cyber space and she is monitoring what we are typing and if she disagrees she zaps our comments into the void, never to be retrieved.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sometimes I find it better to type a lengthy response in word, saving it as I type. It can then be edited prior to posting. Unfortunately, if you are on an ipod, etc, this option is not always available. Sometimes me thinks that a little gremlin lives in cyber space and she is monitoring what we are typing and if she disagrees she zaps our comments into the void, never to be retrieved.


I often do that. Got lazy tonight, though.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been told that LTL is called the Queen of D&P. She is; she's the Drama Queen.


She is that--the shrieking soprano in a third-rate opera.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here.



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, I did know about that. It's no biggie. I've gotten tired of them already and don't want to hear from them ever again, if that's possible. I was just surprised to see CB announce that there was a "truce."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been told that LTL is called the Queen of D&P. She is; she's the Drama Queen. This is not just making a mountain out of a molehill. It's making a tsunami out of a dripping faucet.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish they'd get water-boarded instead of us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard tales of 'outsiders' fermenting trouble in USA but this seems different. Thanks for explaining.



EveMCooke said:


> We Australians will extend the hand of friendship to the President of the United States of America as it is the President of the United States of America who is attending the conference in Brisbane, not an individual who lives in America. Regardless of our political persuasion we will welcome your President.
> 
> We do have the usual 'rent a crowd' in Australia who love to join in any rally that has turned out, but if you question many of these people you will find that they enjoy the thrill of the chase and often do not understand why that particular rally is being held. Nor do they understand the ramifications if the rally organisers are successful and they manage to totally disrupt meeting or conference with their disruptive tactics.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> She is that--the shrieking soprano in a third-rate opera.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've heard tales of 'outsiders' fermenting trouble in USA but this seems different. Thanks for explaining.


Please forgive me but I'm having an attack of pickyness. I know you write very well, but I think the word you want is "foment" instead of "ferment".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got me to think three times and pull out the old Webster. (ok...we all know I'm old fashioned.)

ferment...to incite, inflame, to stir with anger.

foment....to incite, foster, institute (disorder, hatred, revolt)

Seems very close, or my mind's still foggy. What do you think?

Thank you for the compliment. I think you have a very good eye.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Please forgive me but I'm having an attack of pickyness. I know you write very well, but I think the word you want is "foment" instead of "ferment".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> You got me to think three times and pull out the old Webster. (ok...we all know I'm old fashioned.)
> 
> ferment...to incite, inflame, to stir with anger.
> 
> ...


We learn something new, everyday. Thanks!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still looking for opinions, as I'm sure MIB is. Choice of words is a very subjective thing. Come on. What do you think?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We learn something new, everyday. Thanks!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been told that LTL is called the Queen of D&P. She is; she's the Drama Queen. This is not just making a mountain out of a molehill. It's making a tsunami out of a dripping faucet.


I guess that means we should move farther inland and deny LTL an audience for her hysteria.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm still looking for opinions, as I'm sure MIB is. Choice of words is a very subjective thing. Come on. What do you think?


I believe I've heard both--personal choice, as you say.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

This from Dailywritingtips:

Ferment and Foment
By Simon Kewin


Is foment the same as ferment?

People stirring up discord are often described as fomenting trouble. If you search for the phrase on the Internet youll find, for instance, Indian agents fomenting trouble in Canada and the Russian Kremlin fomenting trouble in Belarus, to pick just two recent examples.

But quite often, the phrase used in this situation is fermenting rather than fomenting trouble. This is a less common phrase, but there are still plenty of instances to be found, all over the world, of people fermenting trouble.

Are both phrases correct or do people write ferment when they should say foment?

The Oxford dictionarys definition of foment as a transitive verb is :

instigate or stir up (an undesirable or violent sentiment or course of action)

as in for example :

they accused him of fomenting political unrest

The word derives from the Latin word fomentum, meaning a poultice or a lotion. Originally, to foment was to bathe a part of the body with a warm or a medicated lotion.

Ferment as a transitive verb, meanwhile, means :

incite or stir up (trouble or disorder)

as in for example :

the politicians and warlords who are fermenting this chaos

This word derives from the Latin word fermentum meaning yeast.

As you can see, both foment and ferment have ended up meaning more or less the same thing in this context, despite their different derivations. Perhaps this is because they sound so similar or it might be because they share that sense of heat. Fomentum itself derived from the Latin verb fovere to heat, while fermentum derived from fervere, to boil.

So, while it is more common to foment trouble, it is also perfectly acceptable to ferment it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, indeed, they seem pretty close. I did mention I was having an attack of pickiness. Sometimes those should be ignored. I usually associate the word "ferment" with the process that produces alcoholic beverages.:thumbup:


damemary said:


> You got me to think three times and pull out the old Webster. (ok...we all know I'm old fashioned.)
> 
> ferment...to incite, inflame, to stir with anger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm still looking for opinions, as I'm sure MIB is. Choice of words is a very subjective thing. Come on. What do you think?


I think the word works. I'd not heard "ferment" used in that manner. That's why I said we learn something new everyday. I love words! I love learning new words and new uses for words. Keep em coming!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, indeed, they seem pretty close. I did mention I was having an attack of pickiness. Sometimes those should be ignored. I usually associate the word "ferment" with the process that produces alcoholic beverages.:thumbup:


Don't worry about it. We all have our pet peeves--mine is seeing the word "it's" used as a possessive. Drives me nutso.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't worry about it. We all have our pet peeves--mine is seeing the word "it's" used as a possessive. Drives me nutso.


Got me there! And here I thought I was OK with grammar and literary usage. I'd better go back to school! Learn something new every day!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. Gone forever.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I guess that means we should move farther inland and deny LTL an audience for her hysteria.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very good. Thanks.



susanmos2000 said:


> This from Dailywritingtips:
> 
> Ferment and Foment
> By Simon Kewin
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like your prickles. I learned something. Thanks.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, indeed, they seem pretty close. I did mention I was having an attack of pickiness. Sometimes those should be ignored. I usually associate the word "ferment" with the process that produces alcoholic beverages.:thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Got me there! And here I thought I was OK with grammar and literary usage. I'd better go back to school! Learn something new every day!


It's a commonplace error--even some promotional material from a local bank carried it in numerous places. Not a big deal at all, just one of those things that strikes a nerve. My brother used to pronounce "debris" as "der-bis"--and he was a successful attorney!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hope he receives a warm welcome. He could use one.


He did, he received a standing ovation. He was more than welcome.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!



EveMCooke said:


> He did, he received a standing ovation. He was more than welcome.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a commonplace error--even some promotional material from a local bank carried it in numerous places. Not a big deal at all, just one of those things that strikes a nerve. My brother used to pronounce "debris" as "der-bis"--and he was a successful attorney!


my sister used to call an ambulance an ambliance - drove me up the wall. My language has gone down hill since I got on the computer. Too many short cuts. Lovely day here. sunny and quite nice.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

People often use "than" and "then" incorrectly, which is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Two, to, too.

Than, then. Oops you have that one.

Its, it's, it is.

Oh, let me count the ways.

I hardly ever comment on it because I do read for content. Red pen ran out of ink.



DGreen said:


> People often use "than" and "then" incorrectly, which is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish I could have seen it! I will never look at leg of lamb the same way ever again.


I believe the woman was played by the adorably innocent looking Barbara Bel Geddes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> She is that--the shrieking soprano in a third-rate opera.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm still looking for opinions, as I'm sure MIB is. Choice of words is a very subjective thing. Come on. What do you think?


I only think of "ferment" in connection with yeast and wine. I guess fermenting wine can make trouble, but fermenting trouble can't make wine.

I need a nap.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I guess that means we should move farther inland and deny LTL an audience for her hysteria.


She has that lake there, and she can cry us a river, so I don't think we can escape.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She has that lake there, and she can cry us a river, so I don't think we can escape.


I remember her saying she doesn't live near a lake.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am going to try Netflix, Purl. If not I will look until I do find it.


I watched it on You Tube; see the link on page 121 that Purl posted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I remember her saying she doesn't live near a lake.


Really? She once told me I must envy her being able to sit outside and knit and look at the lake. I thought of asking whether I was envying her while eating at one of the restaurants within walking distance, or at the Metropolitan Opera a ten-minute bus ride away, or while sitting in one of the two jazz clubs nearby. But instead I ignored her and cut the conversation short.

At least I have the Hudson River two blocks from here, too. And she was lying.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I believe the woman was played by the adorably innocent looking Barbara Bel Geddes.


That's who it was! I remember the expression on her face when she offered a second helping of the roast to the police officer. I had seen her in lots of movies and I couldn't remember her name. Excellent actress. She sure played that part well. Just her facial expressions as the person watching was in on it and the poor policeman was absolutely unaware. A classic in my opinion. Just as Lucy and Ethel in the chocolate factory, and Carol Burnett in the Gone with the wind scene --
memories.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm still looking for opinions, as I'm sure MIB is. Choice of words is a very subjective thing. Come on. What do you think?


Sometimes I get semantically confused trying to get the exact word, especially if meanings are close. I put "definition of" and the word in my search box and see what comes up. There are times it takes me two or three words, but it is still faster than digging out the hard copy thesaurus. I was trained to be picky by my high school English teacher, the one I had for junior and senior years. Here the meanings were close enough that either word works. I learned something new, too, thanks. I always thought ferment only meant the breakdown of yeasty substances, like apple cider going hard.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't worry about it. We all have our pet peeves--mine is seeing the word "it's" used as a possessive. Drives me nutso.


And people mixing up their and they're.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And people mixing up their and they're.


Mine is using loose for lose.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my sister used to call an ambulance an ambliance - drove me up the wall. My language has gone down hill since I got on the computer. Too many short cuts. Lovely day here. sunny and quite nice.


When my son and nephew were about three years old, we were taking them to the zoo when a helicopter flew overhead. The conversation in the back seat: Eddie "Ooh, look, a hekilopper" to which Harry replied, "No, dummy, it's a heliklopper!"


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Mine is using loose for lose.


Another one I always notice - then cringe.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Really? She once told me I must envy her being able to sit outside and knit and look at the lake. I thought of asking whether I was envying her while eating at one of the restaurants within walking distance, or at the Metropolitan Opera a ten-minute bus ride away, or while sitting in one of the two jazz clubs nearby. But instead I ignored her and cut the conversation short.
> 
> At least I have the Hudson River two blocks from here, too. And she was lying.


And we have the pleasure of watching people rowing on Central Park lake. When I was small, Mother would take me to Schrafft's after that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Mine is using loose for lose.


Yes! The others can be the result of typing faster than you can think, but to say "loosing the election" is pure illiteracy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And we have the pleasure of watching people rowing on Central Park lake. When I was small, Mother would take me to Schrafft's after that.


Wow. Schrafft's, with all their Irish waitresses. I used to love it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When my son and nephew were about three years old, we were taking them to the zoo when a helicopter flew overhead. The conversation in the back seat: Eddie "Ooh, look, a hekilopper" to which Harry replied, "No, dummy, it's a heliklopper!"


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sometimes I get semantically confused trying to get the exact word, especially if meanings are close. I put "definition of" and the word in my search box and see what comes up. There are times it takes me two or three words, but it is still faster than digging out the hard copy thesaurus. I was trained to be picky by my high school English teacher, the one I had for junior and senior years. Here the meanings were close enough that either word works. I learned something new, too, thanks. I always thought ferment only meant the breakdown of yeasty substances, like apple cider going hard.


I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.

I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.

I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And we have the pleasure of watching people rowing on Central Park lake. When I was small, Mother would take me to Schrafft's after that.


You are lucky to live in one of the most interesting cities in the world. I always wan't to visit New York but never did manage to go there. I have been in that city in my imagination many times. I am envious - I have been in a fair number of places in the world but London and New York are two I have always wanted to visit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


The pics are gorgeous. Your lines are so delicate. Your day sounded ideal.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> The pics are gorgeous. Your lines are so delicate. Your day sounded ideal.


Thankyou. I love doing them. we are each going to be given l0 names and so each of us will get l0 cards. We are also allowed to make cards for any of the others we wish to. I hope to do one for each member of the group.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on one of the groups here so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I would have said 'ferment' in that context Damemary.

I despise the use of 'drug' to replace 'dragged.'


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


Fabulous sketches Designer!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


Those are gorgeous, Designer. Is there anything you CAN'T do? You're one talented lady.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Those are gorgeous, Designer. Is there anything you CAN'T do? You're one talented lady.


Thanks -- I love to do things and it is so nice I feel comfortable showing all of you my work. You are so supportive and I appreciate it. I do it because I love to do different things but it is really nice when people appreciate them. I am sure huck and all of you who do such wonderful knitting will agree.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If anyone would like me to do one for you please pm me


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


The cards are beautiful, they are so delicate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was trying to remember who played the murderess. Thanks.



MarilynKnits said:


> I believe the woman was played by the adorably innocent looking Barbara Bel Geddes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At least we don't have to provide an audience.



Poor Purl said:


> She has that lake there, and she can cry us a river, so I don't think we can escape.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....a long walk off a short dock?>>>



Wombatnomore said:


> I remember her saying she doesn't live near a lake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My niece used to call them Hector Pectors.



MarilynKnits said:


> When my son and nephew were about three years old, we were taking them to the zoo when a helicopter flew overhead. The conversation in the back seat: Eddie "Ooh, look, a hekilopper" to which Harry replied, "No, dummy, it's a heliklopper!"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the cards. So personal. Thanks for sharing.



Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....a long walk off a short dock?>>>


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love the cards. So personal. Thanks for sharing.


Yes, Shirley, they are beautiful! Between you and Huck and others, we have a very creative and talented group!
I have been cutting out a quilt top for a Christmas present for my grand nephew. It will look like a pixel quilt when finished. Lots of little squares.
He plays a game called Mine Craft and this what the quilt will represent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


How lovely these are. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Shirley, they are beautiful! Between you and Huck and others, we have a very creative and talented group!
> I have been cutting out a quilt top for a Christmas present for my grand nephew. It will look like a pixel quilt when finished. Lots of little squares.
> He plays a game called Mine Craft and this what the quilt will represent.


Don't mention Christmas projects, Patty. I rarely make sweaters--maybe three or four over the course of twenty years--but this year I decided to knit a bright green one with a Rudolph face on it for my son. After some fussing with the armhole shaping I completed the back, and the sleeves (did both at the same time) went without a hitch. Started the front with the reindeer face (twenty-five stitches of green on either side) and got as far as the antlers with relatively little trouble. Then I realized that something was wrong--the pattern that made up Rudolph's face was suddenly out of whack. I ripped out and redid a single row perhaps five times before pausing to take a closer look...somehow I'd added about ten stitches of main color on either side of the intarsia portion. I have no idea how this happened, but---ARGHH!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't mention Christmas projects, Patty. I rarely make sweaters--maybe three or four over the course of twenty years--but this year I decided to knit a bright green one with a Rudolph face on it for my son. After some fussing with the armhole shaping I completed the back, and the sleeves (did both at the same time) went without a hitch. Started the front with the reindeer face (twenty-five stitches of green on either side) and got as far as the antlers with relatively little trouble. Then I realized that something was wrong--the pattern that made up Rudolph's face was suddenly out of whack. I ripped out and redid a single row perhaps five times before pausing to take a closer look...somehow I'd added about ten stitches of main color on either side of the intarsia portion. I have no idea how this happened, but---ARGHH!


Sounds like the story of my life. My sympathies. I understand!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Sounds like the story of my life. My sympathies. I understand!


Thanks, Green. I could cry.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Green. I could cry.


Go ahead and cry - I prefer to just stomp around the house a few times.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Go ahead and cry - I prefer to just stomp around the house a few times.


I took it out on the sweater front--ripped it without mercy right down to the waistband. _That'll_ show it!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice to find the LOLL today. Need a break from the never-ending gloom on the written newspaper page. Hope our President's trip down under is good for all..he looks great, but boy has he become gray, as they all do.,must be one heck of a load to carry.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I did too. It is interesting being a Canadian as our spelling of a lot of words is different than the US spelling. We learned the British spelling like colour rather than color, honour rather than honor. and on and on. In fact it was ages before I finally caught on about the tags for color on KP -- I was spelling it the British way and I could never understand why it didn't work. I use both spellings now. Since the internet my spelling has deteriorated (or could it be old age having something to do with it?). Oh well.
> 
> I am in a card swap on the Knitting Tea Party which is one of the threads I post on, (and have since I joined KP,) so i am doing some hand drawn and hand painted cards for it. It has been a pleasant way to spend the afternoon. I will post some pictures later. Here they are - one has a touch of watercolor. Will be doing more later so will show them to you if you would like to see them.
> 
> I am also doing the neck and shoulders for the turquoise-teal pullover so I have had a relaxing day.


Your cards are lovely. I can't draw to save my life. Eons ago, when I was more attached to the idea of making everything by hand that I possibly could, I made my own cards. My favorite method was to use colored construction paper, cut out the background rectangle for the card, cut out pieces for the picture I wanted on the card and sew them to the card background on my good old treadle sewing machine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've done lace, but I haven't finished a sweater yet. I'd love to do 5 per year someday. Can't say I don't have goals. I'll stay simple, at first at least.



susanmos2000 said:


> Don't mention Christmas projects, Patty. I rarely make sweaters--maybe three or four over the course of twenty years--but this year I decided to knit a bright green one with a Rudolph face on it for my son. After some fussing with the armhole shaping I completed the back, and the sleeves (did both at the same time) went without a hitch. Started the front with the reindeer face (twenty-five stitches of green on either side) and got as far as the antlers with relatively little trouble. Then I realized that something was wrong--the pattern that made up Rudolph's face was suddenly out of whack. I ripped out and redid a single row perhaps five times before pausing to take a closer look...somehow I'd added about ten stitches of main color on either side of the intarsia portion. I have no idea how this happened, but---ARGHH!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No crying in knitting. How about adding the reindeer in double stitch when you have the background done? Be kind to yourself.



susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Green. I could cry.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just reading a thread where the poster said "if you want to live in a socialist society, get out of this country'. Unfortunately, it was a thread where I couldn't really reply as I'd like to. Because, if you don't want socialism, you better not use or rely on ANY of the following:

1. The Military/Defense - The United States military is the largest and most funded socialist program in the world. It operates thanks to our taxpayer dollars and protects the country as a whole.

2. Highways/Roads - Those roads and highways you drive on every single day are completely taxpayer funded.

3. Public Libraries

4. Police - Then you have used a taxpayer funded socialist program.

5. Fire Dept. - Hopefully you have never had a fire in your home. But if you have, you probably called your local taxpayer-funded fire department.

6. Postal Service

7. Student Loans and Grants - Did you go to College? So you got your education anyway through student loans and grants from the federal government at taxpayer expense.

8. Bridges

9. Garbage Collection

10. Public Landfills

11. War (see #1)

12. Farm Subsidies

13. CIA

14. FBI

15. Congressional Health Care - As Republicans in congress warn us of the evils of government-run health care, most of them are covered by taxpayer-funded government-run health care. You literally pay for their health care while they tell you that paying for your neighbors health care through a public option or single-payer system is socialism.

16. Polio Vaccine

17. EPA - If you don't like breathing mercury, drinking dirty water, and breathing in chemicals, you should like this example of socialism working for the people.

18. Social Security

19. Museums

20. Public Schools

21. Jail/Prison System

22. Corporate/Business Subsidies - This is the type of socialism that is acceptable in the Republican party.

23. Veteran's (VA) Health Care (Which has been cut and cut and cut again by the very people who are trying to start more wars)

24. Public Parks

25. All Elected Government Officials - From the Supreme Court, to the President of the United States and all the way down to the County Dog Catcher, taxpayers pay their salary and provide the funding for them to do their job. We pay for every aspect of their job. *So in a sense, I guess you could say our whole country is run on socialism.*

26. Food Stamps - Just like corporate welfare, welfare is socialism.

27. Sewer System

28. Medicare

29. Court System

30. Bird Flu Vaccine

31. G.I. Bill

32. Hoover Dam

33. State/City Zoos

34. IRS

35. Free Lunch Program - For those who would rather not see children go hungry.

36. The Pentagon

37. Medicaid

38. FDA - The Food and Drug Administration is far from perfect. While not perfect, they are needed to prevent harmful food and drugs from being sold to you and you family. Without them, corporations can send whatever they want to your supermarkets and drug stores without any testing or evaluation.

39. Health Care for 9/11 Rescue Workers - Again, cut, cut, cut, denied...Republicans hoping they just die off before having to give them a penny for risking their lives in one of the worst disasters imaginable. Thereby preventing the loss of life being even worse than it was.

40. Swine Flu Vaccine

41. Disability Insurance (SSDI)

42. Town/State Run Beaches

43. Corporate Bailouts/Welfare

44. State Construction

45. Unemployment Insurance

46. City/Metro Buses -

47. WIC

48. State Snow Removal

49. PBS

50. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)

51. Welfare - Is there anything the republicans hate more? Of course I'm talking about the welfare that goes to poor people. Corporate welfare is not only accepted, but it's mandatory.

52. Public Street Lighting

53. FEMA - Not just for camps for those you don't like.

54. Public Defenders

55. S-CHIP

56. Amtrak

57. NPR

58. The Department of Homeland Security

59. OSHA

60. State and National Monuments

61. The United States Department of Agriculture (USDA)

62. Government Scholarships

63. Department of Health and Human Service

64. Census Bureau

65. Department of Energy

66. Customs and Border Protection

67. Department of Education

68. Secret Service

69. Peace Corps

70. Department of Justice

71. National Weather Service

72. The White House

73. Government - Like it or not, our country would not be a country without a government.

74. Law - Laws and rules make our democracy possible. Remove these laws and you have sheer anarchy.

75. Civilization - As an American citizen, you enjoy freedoms that many in other countries do not. Like anything else in this world, our government is not perfect, but you should be thankful everyday that your country has a government that feels an obligation to serve the people and protect their rights and freedoms.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone been watching the news? CNN said that there was some illegal activity by the Republicans -- I didn't get the whole thing as I was in the other room but heard it. Check it out on CNN. It was to do with the election. 

I didn't hear exactly what the illegal activity was and might not have known what they meant anyway. I would be interest in hearing your opinions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I change the topic for a second. I could go public with this question but I really want Designer to help me. 

In the Vermont Country Store Catalogue, there is an item called Lightweight Mohair-Enriched Knit Bonnet. I would love to knit it. I would love a pattern for it. PM me, please. It is fine to sell it, if you want to make it. Thanks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It would be interesting to see the dollar amount in one year as to how much money goes to the "welfare" programs benefiting the wealthy, the corporations, and how much goes to assist the very poor. Might be a surprise to many seeing the comparison. 

And I don't consider Social Security a "socialist" entitlement. We paid into this system for many years; many people did not live long enough to benefit, but those of us who made it to retirement are legitimate beneficiaries. It is because of pandering to prospective voters that legislation has changed this insurance/annuity program into an entitlement for people who never paid their dues. The program has been perverted to buy votes.

And the programs benefiting the wealthy are probably payback for campaign donations.

Am I cynical? You betcha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent reminders. Well put.



jbandsma said:


> I was just reading a thread where the poster said "if you want to live in a socialist society, get out of this country'. Unfortunately, it was a thread where I couldn't really reply as I'd like to. Because, if you don't want socialism, you better not use or rely on ANY of the following:
> 
> 1. The Military/Defense - The United States military is the largest and most funded socialist program in the world. It operates thanks to our taxpayer dollars and protects the country as a whole.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't find anything.



 Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone been watching the news? CNN said that there was some illegal activity by the Republicans -- I didn't get the whole thing as I was in the other room but heard it. Check it out on CNN. It was to do with the election.
> 
> I didn't hear exactly what the illegal activity was and might not have known what they meant anyway. I would be interest in hearing your opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're a smart cookie.



MarilynKnits said:


> It would be interesting to see the dollar amount in one year as to how much money goes to the "welfare" programs benefiting the wealthy, the corporations, and how much goes to assist the very poor. Might be a surprise to many seeing the comparison.
> 
> And I don't consider Social Security a "socialist" entitlement. We paid into this system for many years; many people did not live long enough to benefit, but those of us who made it to retirement are legitimate beneficiaries. It is because of pandering to prospective voters that legislation has changed this insurance/annuity program into an entitlement for people who never paid their dues. The program has been perverted to buy votes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And I don't consider Social Security a "socialist" entitlement. !


SS IS a socialist PROGRAM. No, it is not an entitlement, as the right uses the word, but it is socialism at its finest. Every one contributes, everyone benefits.

I do wish people who know better wouldn't use words the republicans have managed to turn into slurs. To them, "entitlement" means something you do not deserve. When actually it means almost the opposite...something you've earned and can rightfully claim.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're a smart cookie.


It was a 'special report' and it was to do with something that the Conservatives did during the election from what I heard. Darn it -- I only heard the last little bit of the announcement.

I will ask Pat if he heard it on his tv.

Sorry , I guess I should have checked it first.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm digging. My curiosity's raging.


Designer1234 said:


> It was a 'special report' and it was to do with something that the Conservatives did during the election from what I heard. Darn it -- I only heard the last little bit of the announcement.
> 
> I will ask Pat if he heard it on his tv.
> 
> Sorry , I guess I should have checked it first.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a 'special report' and it was to do with something that the Conservatives did during the election from what I heard. Darn it -- I only heard the last little bit of the announcement.
> 
> I will ask Pat if he heard it on his tv.
> 
> Sorry , I guess I should have checked it first.


I wonder if it could have been about the 50,000 voter registration applications that went missing in Georgia.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I was just reading a thread where the poster said "if you want to live in a socialist society, get out of this country'. Unfortunately, it was a thread where I couldn't really reply as I'd like to. Because, if you don't want socialism, you better not use or rely on ANY of the following:
> 
> 1. The Military/Defense - The United States military is the largest and most funded socialist program in the world. It operates thanks to our taxpayer dollars and protects the country as a whole.
> 
> ...


What a list! I guess it wouldn't have made the writer happy, but who cares?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a list! I guess it wouldn't have made the writer happy, but who cares?


It was one who would have followed me here and made everybody miserable. That wasn't worth it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> It was one who would have followed me here and made everybody miserable. That wasn't worth it.


Thanks for protecting us.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> SS IS a socialist PROGRAM. No, it is not an entitlement, as the right uses the word, but it is socialism at its finest. Every one contributes, everyone benefits.
> 
> I do wish people who know better wouldn't use words the republicans have managed to turn into slurs. To them, "entitlement" means something you do not deserve. When actually it means almost the opposite...something you've earned and can rightfully claim.


Thank you for an excellent statement. But words have been perverted over the years so that "liberal" and "conservative" have lost their classic definitions. Today's "conservatives" probably consider moderates to be radicals!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone been watching the news? CNN said that there was some illegal activity by the Republicans -- I didn't get the whole thing as I was in the other room but heard it. Check it out on CNN. It was to do with the election.
> 
> I didn't hear exactly what the illegal activity was and might not have known what they meant anyway. I would be interest in hearing your opinions.


Here is a link to the story. Rachel talked about it last night on her show. 
http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/gop-hatched-twitter-based-scheme-skirt-election-laws

She also talked about executive orders, that the President is being trashed for wanting to do, but no problem when Reagan and Papa Bush did it. The republicans are such hypocrites.

http://www.businessinsider.com/reagan-and-bush-made-immigration-executive-orders-2014-11


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you heard Romney on tv. What I heard him say this morning really made me laugh. I was watching a Jon Stewart segment and he played a recent clip of Romney. He said, talking about the president, "He has forgotten that he lost the last election." Excuse me, who lost the last election, and here you are still talking. I wish he would go away and shut up.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They are debating the Keystone pipeline on C-Span-2 right now. They will probably pass it, but I hope the president does not sign it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Here is a link to the story. Rachel talked about it last night on her show.
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/gop-hatched-twitter-based-scheme-skirt-election-laws
> 
> She also talked about executive orders, that the President is being trashed for wanting to do, but no problem when Reagan and Papa Bush did it. The republicans are such hypocrites.
> ...


If the Twitter story is true (I wouldn't put it past them), they are also criminals. Not surprised. Those who will accept dark money are functionally corrupt anyway. Any democrat who accepts dark money falls in the same category. Sickening and scary.

But just to keep things in perspective, in the runup to the last election, 97% of the dark money spent on Arizona elections was spent by, you guessed it, republicans. And it was in the millions.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If the Twitter story is true (I wouldn't put it past them), they are also criminals. Not surprised. Those who will accept dark money are functionally corrupt anyway. Any democrat who accepts dark money falls in the same category. Sickening and scary.
> 
> But just to keep things in perspective, in the runup to the last election, 97% of the dark money spent on Arizona elections was spent by, you guessed it, republicans. And it was in the millions.


But money isn't enough for them anymore so now they resort to voter suppression, and cheating any way they can.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you for an excellent statement. But words have been perverted over the years so that "liberal" and "conservative" have lost their classic definitions. Today's "conservatives" probably consider moderates to be radicals!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish we had different justices on the Supreme Court. It's going to end up there. IMHO



NJG said:


> Here is a link to the story. Rachel talked about it last night on her show.
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/gop-hatched-twitter-based-scheme-skirt-election-laws
> 
> She also talked about executive orders, that the President is being trashed for wanting to do, but no problem when Reagan and Papa Bush did it. The republicans are such hypocrites.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw an ad that he's be on. I wondered, why? He's a never was anyone but Governor and a consultant.



NJG said:


> Have you heard Romney on tv. What I heard him say this morning really made me laugh. I was watching a Jon Stewart segment and he played a recent clip of Romney. He said, talking about the president, "He has forgotten that he lost the last election." Excuse me, who lost the last election, and here you are still talking. I wish he would go away and shut up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he'll veto.



NJG said:


> They are debating the Keystone pipeline on C-Span-2 right now. They will probably pass it, but I hope the president does not sign it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> But money isn't enough for them anymore so now they resort to voter suppression, and cheating any way they can.


It hasn't been about money for a long time. Beyond a certain point, it's power and the power money can buy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> But money isn't enough for them anymore so now they resort to voter suppression, and cheating any way they can.


Nothing new. Hanging chads, anyone?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> It would be interesting to see the dollar amount in one year as to how much money goes to the "welfare" programs benefiting the wealthy, the corporations, and how much goes to assist the very poor. Might be a surprise to many seeing the comparison.
> 
> And I don't consider Social Security a "socialist" entitlement. We paid into this system for many years; many people did not live long enough to benefit, but those of us who made it to retirement are legitimate beneficiaries. It is because of pandering to prospective voters that legislation has changed this insurance/annuity program into an entitlement for people who never paid their dues. The program has been perverted to buy votes.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If the Twitter story is true (I wouldn't put it past them), they are also criminals. Not surprised. Those who will accept dark money are functionally corrupt anyway. Any democrat who accepts dark money falls in the same category. Sickening and scary.
> 
> But just to keep things in perspective, in the runup to the last election, 97% of the dark money spent on Arizona elections was spent by, you guessed it, republicans. And it was in the millions.


That is what they were talking about on CNN I think. I was so frustrated as I only heard the last bit and missed the start up and explanation of the piece.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I wish we had different justices on the Supreme Court. It's going to end up there. IMHO


Then why doesn't Bader retire before a republican takes over possibly in '16?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Then why doesn't Bader retire before a republican takes over possibly in '16?


Because Obama would never get a confirmation on ANY appointment he might make and they both know that. Justice Ginsburg (it's Ruth Bader Ginsburg) is one that can keep Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and Alito from going too far off the rails. Or set up for appeal some of the rulings.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Because Obama would never get a confirmation on ANY appointment he might make and they both know that. Justice Ginsburg (it's Ruth Bader Ginsburg) is one that can keep Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and Alito from going too far off the rails. Or set up for appeal some of the rulings.


I forgot about that aspect. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you for an excellent statement. But words have been perverted over the years so that "liberal" and "conservative" have lost their classic definitions. Today's "conservatives" probably consider moderates to be radicals!


I think you miss an important point. Yes, words used by both political parties have been manipulated and perverted. When we use words like "entitlement" and use them as they have been perverted, we buy into the new meaning. Let's not forget the power of words, especially when they further causes we're actually opposed to.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think you miss an important point. Yes, words used by both political parties have been manipulated and perverted. When we use words like "entitlement" and use them as they have been perverted, we buy into the new meaning. Let's not forget the power of words, especially when they further causes we're actually opposed to.


Point taken. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Have you heard Romney on tv. What I heard him say this morning really made me laugh. I was watching a Jon Stewart segment and he played a recent clip of Romney. He said, talking about the president, "He has forgotten that he lost the last election." Excuse me, who lost the last election, and here you are still talking. I wish he would go away and shut up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea. There may be doubt that President Obama will be unable to have anyone (especially a female) confirmed.



SQM said:


> Then why doesn't Bader retire before a republican takes over possibly in '16?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May she live forever.



jbandsma said:


> Because Obama would never get a confirmation on ANY appointment he might make and they both know that. Justice Ginsburg (it's Ruth Bader Ginsburg) is one that can keep Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and Alito from going too far off the rails. Or set up for appeal some of the rulings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ACA=Obamacare?

Good points.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think you miss an important point. Yes, words used by both political parties have been manipulated and perverted. When we use words like "entitlement" and use them as they have been perverted, we buy into the new meaning. Let's not forget the power of words, especially when they further causes we're actually opposed to.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got a New York Times news alert. Score one for the eco good guys: "Senate Democrats narrowly defeated a bill 59 to 41 that would have approved the construction of the Keystone XL oil pipeline, rebuffing their Democratic colleague, Senator Mary L. Landrieu of Louisiana, who had hoped to muscle the legislation through in advance of her uphill runoff election fight back home."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just got a New York Times news alert. Score one for the eco good guys: "Senate Democrats narrowly defeated a bill 59 to 41 that would have approved the construction of the Keystone XL oil pipeline, rebuffing their Democratic colleague, Senator Mary L. Landrieu of Louisiana, who had hoped to muscle the legislation through in advance of her uphill runoff election fight back home."


You got here quicker than I did. Great news and how happy I am that animals and plants will not be harmed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> You got here quicker than I did. Great news and how happy I am that animals and plants will not be harmed.


And people. Remember, Oh, the humanity!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And people. Remember, Oh, the humanity!


The irony of that statement! How many nazis were in that blimp?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> The irony of that statement! How many nazis were in that blimp?


Um - not enough?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Um - not enough?


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just got a New York Times news alert. Score one for the eco good guys: "Senate Democrats narrowly defeated a bill 59 to 41 that would have approved the construction of the Keystone XL oil pipeline, rebuffing their Democratic colleague, Senator Mary L. Landrieu of Louisiana, who had hoped to muscle the legislation through in advance of her uphill runoff election fight back home."


This is only short lived. It will be brought up again in January and will pass then. Then it will be up to President Obama to veto it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what they were talking about on CNN I think. I was so frustrated as I only heard the last bit and missed the start up and explanation of the piece.


Here is another link to it from Daily Kos.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/17/1345469/-GOP-used-anonymous-Twitter-accounts-to-dodge-campaign-finance-laws?detail=email


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> ACA=Obamacare?
> 
> Good points.


How about in Arizona - "government schools" or "public schools"

To the "right" minded, there's a big difference. Especially when charter schools are supported by our legislature over public schools. Privatization of everything and words count.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And people. Remember, Oh, the humanity!


How about the entire globe?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am doing pretty well on my turquoise stash buster pullover. Before i go to bed I thought I would post a picture. It is together and the first sleeve is started. It is getting near the finish. I have to knit both sleeves, the bottom band and the neck band and I am done. I think I like it - it fits well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just got a New York Times news alert. Score one for the eco good guys: "Senate Democrats narrowly defeated a bill 59 to 41 that would have approved the construction of the Keystone XL oil pipeline, rebuffing their Democratic colleague, Senator Mary L. Landrieu of Louisiana, who had hoped to muscle the legislation through in advance of her uphill runoff election fight back home."


A huge victory for the planet!! And Dems  and as D says people.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am doing pretty well on my turquoise stash buster pullover. Before i go to bed I thought I would post a picture. It is together and the first sleeve is started. It is getting near the finish. I have to knit both sleeves, the bottom band and the neck band and I am done. I think I like it - it fits well.


That is so pretty, Shirley! Love the shades of aquas and turquoise!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Um - not enough?


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have absolutely no idea. There may be doubt that President Obama will be unable to have anyone (especially a female) confirmed.


I hope she lives for a very long time. I really like her!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> The irony of that statement! How many nazis were in that blimp?


Not enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Not enough.


Interesting new avatar, Maid. I wouldn't have the nerve to use it. But it certainly illustrates where you stand, and I thank you for your support.

edit

You changed it; now it looks like my maternal grandfather.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Not enough.


You are cool Maid.

One of a few disasters that i like. My big favorite is the Battle of Berlin. I feel bad for the bombing of Dresden since i like vintage knick knacks. But I mourn the chackas and not the nazi-supporting dingbats.

Our Maid is a righteous Christian in my mind if she is Christian.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Um - not enough?


 (Nazis in the blimp.)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When will the government shut down?SOSO



NJG said:


> This is only short lived. It will be brought up again in January and will pass then. Then it will be up to President Obama to veto it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> How about in Arizona - "government schools" or "public schools"
> 
> To the "right" minded, there's a big difference. Especially when charter schools are supported by our legislature over public schools. Privatization of everything and words count.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> When will the government shut down?SOSO


February.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All females on the court are quite good. One more would make majority. Just one more and hold the ones we have.



BrattyPatty said:


> I hope she lives for a very long time. I really like her!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Interesting new avatar, Maid. I wouldn't have the nerve to use it. But it certainly illustrates where you stand, and I thank you for your support.
> 
> edit
> 
> You changed it; now it looks like my maternal grandfather.


I wasn't sure if the star and menorah was a politically correct avatar so I switched to my current avatar. It seems to represent the slaughter of 5 Jews, 3 of whom were rabbis, better (maybe?).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I seem to have a stutter when I post. This was another one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> You are cool Maid.
> 
> One of a few disasters that i like. My big favorite is the Battle of Berlin. I feel bad for the bombing of Dresden since i like vintage knick knacks. But I mourn the chackas and not the nazi-supporting dingbats.
> 
> Our Maid is a righteous Christian in my mind if she is Christian.


I confess, I'm a Catholic.. While I think Pope Benedict XVI was a juiceless old bleep, he did say that Jesus died to redeem the entire cosmos. Redemption doesn't get any bigger than that. I also subscribe to that sappy concept that everyone all around the Earth is my brother or sister. Some of our dear friends on D&P have told me I'm going to Hell after I die. I beg to differ.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I wasn't sure if the star and menorah was a politically correct avatar so I switched to my current avatar. It seems to represent the slaughter of 5 Jews, 3 of whom were rabbis, better (maybe?).


Nothing wrong with the star and menorah. As far as I know, Jews don't come knocking on your door telling you you're going to hell if you don't convert.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Nothing wrong with the star and menorah. As far as I know, Jews don't come knocking on your door telling you you're going to hell if you don't convert.


jews do just the opposite. We are not looking for converts and we make it very troublesome for those who seek it. By law, they have to have the incentive to ask three times and on the fourth try, they will start a long period of study. Plus our focus is not on heaven or hell but on life here and now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're an angel.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I confess, I'm a Catholic.. While I think Pope Benedict XVI was a juiceless old bleep, he did say that Jesus died to redeem the entire cosmos. Redemption doesn't get any bigger than that. I also subscribe to that sappy concept that everyone all around the Earth is my brother or sister. Some of our dear friends on D&P have told me I'm going to Hell after I die. I beg to differ.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another thing I love about Jews.



jbandsma said:


> Nothing wrong with the star and menorah. As far as I know, Jews don't come knocking on your door telling you you're going to hell if you don't convert.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> jews do just the opposite. We are not looking for converts and we make it very troublesome for those who seek it. By law, they have to have the incentive to ask three times and on the fourth try, they will start a long period of study. Plus our focus is not on heaven or hell but on life here and now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Smart religion.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I confess, I'm a Catholic.. While I think Pope Benedict XVI was a juiceless old bleep, he did say that Jesus died to redeem the entire cosmos. Redemption doesn't get any bigger than that. I also subscribe to that sappy concept that everyone all around the Earth is my brother or sister. Some of our dear friends on D&P have told me I'm going to Hell after I die. I beg to differ.


Wherever you go, I would be honored to go with you. I am sure it will be someplace other than where our detractors go. Wherever they go, I want to end up someplace else if there is a hereafter. I am sure where we go will have yarn and needles for us to make lacy scarves for the angels.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wherever you go, I would be honored to go with you. I am sure it will be someplace other than where our detractors go. Wherever they go, I want to end up someplace else if there is a hereafter.


I agree, Marilyn--imagine spending eternity in the company of KPG, LTL, and their ilk. Ugh!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Marilyn--imagine spending eternity in the company of KPG, LTL, and their ilk. Ugh!


Mark Twain once said "heaven for climate, hell for company"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I wasn't sure if the star and menorah was a politically correct avatar so I switched to my current avatar. It seems to represent the slaughter of 5 Jews, 3 of whom were rabbis, better (maybe?).


I think all were "politically correct," though the anti-Israel group may take exception to this one, it being the national flag.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nothing wrong with the star and menorah. As far as I know, Jews don't come knocking on your door telling you you're going to hell if you don't convert.


That may be because we don't believe in hell. Or because it's against Jewish law to proselytize. Or because we're all afraid of being beaten up by bigger, stronger gentiles. :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Marilyn--imagine spending eternity in the company of KPG, LTL, and their ilk. Ugh!


And isn't jbandsma wonderful?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> When will the government shut down?SOSO


Some repubs are saying no to a shut down, but others, not so much. This is what I read this morning. Of course President Obama won't sign it, but I have a feeling things are going to get nasty, for the next two years.

Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Alabama, is among the lawmakers pushing for including language in the next spending bill that would keep any executive action from going into effect -- a move that could potentially lead to another government shutdown if Republicans and Democrats find themselves at a stalemate when the current continuing resolution expires on Dec. 11.

Congress has the power of the purse. The president cannot spend a dime unless Congress appropriates it, he added.

Some Republicans, such as Rep. Tom Cole, R-Oklahoma, have raised the possibility of challenging the president in court.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Rachel has talked several times about the senate not approving Loretta Lynch now while they can do it easily. Evidently the senate and the white house agreed to wait till the new session so what, the repubs can block it and turn it into a big mess and drag her through the mud. I do not understand their thinking or lack of.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like maybe the post office is on the repubs list of destruction for the next two years. I was going to say "and the people still voted for all these idiots, but it isn't that so much as the democrats and independents didn't vote. Only a third of the people voted and now we see what we are stuck with. I am ready for the first person that complains to me about what they are doing. I will ask "Did you vote?"

In January, Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) is slated to take over as chairman of the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, which oversees the federal workforce and the entire Postal Service. Johnson has said that the Postal Service should go through a bankruptcy process that would result in a downsized, private corporation that would lose the benefits of governmental oversight and regulation. It could also allow the revised entity to terminate or substantially modify its contracts, including its collective bargaining agreements with various postal unions.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Alabama, is among the lawmakers pushing for including language in the next spending bill that would keep any executive action from going into effect
> Congress has the power of the purse. The president cannot spend a dime unless Congress appropriates it, he added.


We have a dear friend who followed a job and ended up stuck in Alabama for life. They don't spend money on any infrastructure including schools that might benefit the general populace. This guy Sessions seems to have the same mind set for the country.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> When will the government shut down?SOSO


Just saw today's Borowitz Report. Satire Alert!!

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell unveiled his partys long-awaited plan on immigration on Wednesday, telling reporters, We must make America somewhere no one wants to live.

Appearing with House Speaker John Boehner, McConnell said that, in contrast to President Obamas Band-Aid fixes, the Republican plan would address the root cause of immigration, which is that the United States is, for the most part, habitable.

For years, immigrants have looked to America as a place where their standard of living was bound to improve, McConnell said. Were going to change that.

Boehner said that the Republicans plan would reduce or eliminate immigration magnets, such as the social safety net, public education, clean air, and drinkable water.

The Speaker added that the plan would also include the repeal of Obamacare, calling healthcare catnip for immigrants.

Attempting, perhaps, to tamp down excitement about the plan, McConnell warned that turning America into a dystopian hellhole that repels immigrants wont happen overnight.

Our crumbling infrastructure and soaring gun violence are a good start, but much work still needs to be done, he said. When Americans start leaving the country, well know that were on the right track.

In closing, the two congressional leaders expressed pride in the immigration plan, noting that Republicans had been working to make it possible for the past thirty years.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Jim DaMint and the Heritage foundation are pushing for a government shut down again over immigration. Last year at this time it was the ACA and it didn't work. Rachel was talking tonight about the white supremacist that got into a fight with a former McCain campaign adviser at a Montana ski club. The private ski club chose the white supremacist and expelled the other guy. Now some of the people in the town are upset. I will be writing Grassley again tonight, not that it ever does any good. President Obama will speak about immigration tomorrow night. It will be on MSNBC, but the major networks will not carry it. The Herritage Foundation has the republicans by the balls and are calling the shots. I have a feeling the next two years will be a nightmare.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/11/ski-club-sides-with-fcking-racist-pussy-white-supremacist-over-neocon-in-personal-dispute/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just saw today's Borowitz Report. Satire Alert!!
> 
> WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell unveiled his partys long-awaited plan on immigration on Wednesday, telling reporters, We must make America somewhere no one wants to live.
> 
> ...


This is a hilarious piece of satire, I hope. It feels real.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Looks like maybe the post office is on the repubs list of destruction for the next two years. I was going to say "and the people still voted for all these idiots, but it isn't that so much as the democrats and independents didn't vote. Only a third of the people voted and now we see what we are stuck with. I am ready for the first person that complains to me about what they are doing. I will ask "Did you vote?"
> 
> In January, Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) is slated to take over as chairman of the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, which oversees the federal workforce and the entire Postal Service. Johnson has said that the Postal Service should go through a bankruptcy process that would result in a downsized, private corporation that would lose the benefits of governmental oversight and regulation. It could also allow the revised entity to terminate or substantially modify its contracts, including its collective bargaining agreements with various postal unions.


The post office has been a target of theirs for a long time. They even instituted rules that probably will bankrupt the USPS, forcing it to fund all retirements up to 70 years (I think) in the future. No private corp. has to fund anything that far in advance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wherever you go, I would be honored to go with you. I am sure it will be someplace other than where our detractors go. Wherever they go, I want to end up someplace else if there is a hereafter. I am sure where we go will have yarn and needles for us to make lacy scarves for the angels.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Mark Twain once said "heaven for climate, hell for company"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That may be because we don't believe in hell. Or because it's against Jewish law to proselytize. Or because we're all afraid of being beaten up by bigger, stronger gentiles. :roll:


You're safe with a little help from your gentile friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh goodie. While they play games, the nation hangs in the interim.

As I see it, my family should be fine. Fight it out.



NJG said:


> Some repubs are saying no to a shut down, but others, not so much. This is what I read this morning. Of course President Obama won't sign it, but I have a feeling things are going to get nasty, for the next two years.
> 
> Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Alabama, is among the lawmakers pushing for including language in the next spending bill that would keep any executive action from going into effect -- a move that could potentially lead to another government shutdown if Republicans and Democrats find themselves at a stalemate when the current continuing resolution expires on Dec. 11.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Looks like maybe the post office is on the repubs list of destruction for the next two years. I was going to say "and the people still voted for all these idiots, but it isn't that so much as the democrats and independents didn't vote. Only a third of the people voted and now we see what we are stuck with. I am ready for the first person that complains to me about what they are doing. I will ask "Did you vote?"
> 
> In January, Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) is slated to take over as chairman of the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, which oversees the federal workforce and the entire Postal Service. Johnson has said that the Postal Service should go through a bankruptcy process that would result in a downsized, private corporation that would lose the benefits of governmental oversight and regulation. It could also allow the revised entity to terminate or substantially modify its contracts, including its collective bargaining agreements with various postal unions.


If this is what the voters choose, this is what they'll get, probably with unforeseen circumstances. I'm not trying to convince anyone anymore. (Subject to change.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just saw today's Borowitz Report. Satire Alert!!
> 
> WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell unveiled his partys long-awaited plan on immigration on Wednesday, telling reporters, We must make America somewhere no one wants to live.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great time to be a comedian.



NJG said:


> Jim DaMint and the Heritage foundation are pushing for a government shut down again over immigration. Last year at this time it was the ACA and it didn't work. Rachel was talking tonight about the white supremacist that got into a fight with a former McCain campaign adviser at a Montana ski club. The private ski club chose the white supremacist and expelled the other guy. Now some of the people in the town are upset. I will be writing Grassley again tonight, not that it ever does any good. President Obama will speak about immigration tomorrow night. It will be on MSNBC, but the major networks will not carry it. The Herritage Foundation has the republicans by the balls and are calling the shots. I have a feeling the next two years will be a nightmare.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/11/ski-club-sides-with-fcking-racist-pussy-white-supremacist-over-neocon-in-personal-dispute/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The post office has been a target of theirs for a long time. They even instituted rules that probably will bankrupt the USPS, forcing it to fund all retirements up to 70 years (I think) in the future. No private corp. has to fund anything that far in advance.


And good luck getting first class mail in rural areas for less than $2.00. Oh well, email and facebook are more cool.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Great time to be a comedian.


Not if you are Bill Cosby. Dare we mention him?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right.



SQM said:


> Not if you are Bill Cosby. Dare we mention him?


 :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Tomorrow night at 7:45 central time, President Obama will be laying out his immigration plan. I am going to watch!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're safe with a little help from your gentile friends.


That was actually the way it worked when I was growing up. There were big burly Italian guys who would protect us little skinny Jewesses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Have the Australians been around at all today? I don't remember seeing either Eve or the Wombat?

Anyway, I've had a serious backache all day and am going to bed. Goodnight, all.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have the Australians been around at all today? I don't remember seeing either Eve or the Wombat?
> 
> Anyway, I've had a serious backache all day and am going to bed. Goodnight, all.


If our country goes to complete chaos we may be petitioning Eve and Wombat to sponsor us as immigrants. At least we know how to lead productive lives and earn our keep. Will knit for food? I can make hats and jumpers to keep people warm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was wondering where to go. Count me in please.



MarilynKnits said:


> If our country goes to complete chaos we may be petitioning Eve and Wombat to sponsor us as immigrants. At least we know how to lead productive lives and earn our keep. Will knit for food? I can make hats and jumpers to keep people warm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was wondering where to go. Count me in please.


We would treat you well up here but the Australian or New Zealand weather might be more to your liking. Aussie has much the same climate as Arizona in parts of the country. New Zealand is wonderful - no snow but chilly in winter. (North Island) . But oh such a beautiful place. I still have to admit Canada is home - but either of the others would be my choice if I didn't live here. (Likely New Zealand) as we have friends there.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was wondering where to go. Count me in please.


Hard for me to get there as I can't fly but this is one of the reasons my husband has retained his Dutch citizenship. If needed we'll board a ship for Rotterdam.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We would treat you well up here but the Australian or New Zealand weather might be more to your liking. Aussie has much the same climate as Arizona in parts of the country. New Zealand is wonderful - no snow but chilly in winter. (North Island) . But oh such a beautiful place. I still have to admit Canada is home - but either of the others would be my choice if I didn't live here. (Likely New Zealand) as we have friends there.


I think I'll pick Australia or NZ. Eve vacations in Bali. What a treat that would be.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If our country goes to complete chaos we may be petitioning Eve and Wombat to sponsor us as immigrants. At least we know how to lead productive lives and earn our keep. Will knit for food? I can make hats and jumpers to keep people warm.


And I can correct spelling, except I barely know the language.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Hard for me to get there as I can't fly but this is one of the reasons my husband has retained his Dutch citizenship. If needed we'll board a ship for Rotterdam.


Same, but our destination would be Belgrade (my husband holds Serbian) citizenship). Granted, Serbia is a hard-pressed country, but it would beat the US by a mile if ultra ultras like LTL and Joey were running the show.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same, but our destination would be Belgrade (my husband holds Serbian) citizenship). Granted, Serbia is a hard-pressed country, but it would beat the US by a mile if ultra ultras like LTL and Joey were running the show.


Stay tuned Susan - come January 20th people very much like Joey and LTL will be running the show. Scary, eh?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

When democrats stay home from the poles, this is what they get. Sorry Nevada. Hard to understand how people actually voted for this guy. Hope they keep him in Nevada and he doesn't try to move on up to Washington.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/11/incoming-nevada-house-speaker-simple-minded-*******-show-lack-of-gratitude-to-whites/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Presidential speech is coming on right now!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> When democrats stay home from the poles, this is what they get. Sorry Nevada. Hard to understand how people actually voted for this guy. Hope they keep him in Nevada and he doesn't try to move on up to Washington.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/11/incoming-nevada-house-speaker-simple-minded-*******-show-lack-of-gratitude-to-whites/


I saw this. The awful thing is that he's been this way forever, and now he's speaker. Makes you wonder what's in the minds of Nevada voters.

On second thought, you don't have to wonder. I bet you already know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

He nailed it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He nailed it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonder what the right will do now. The two repubs that were on MSNBC appeared to be very angry, as if they didn't know this was coming. All the talk about "Now the house republicans won't bring anything to the floor." Did anyone ever believe they would? I sure didn't. They had plenty of time and chose to do nothing. Tomorrow will be very interesting, that is if I can stand to listen to see what they have to say. I still want to mute them. Steve Schmidt said something about the republicans big win last week. I would loved to been able to tell him, it wasn't a "big" win. Only 1/3 of the country voted. That is why they won.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

NJG said:


> Wonder what the right will do now. The two repubs that were on MSNBC appeared to be very angry, as if they didn't know this was coming. All the talk about "Now the house republicans won't bring anything to the floor." Did anyone ever believe they would? I sure didn't. They had plenty of time and chose to do nothing. Tomorrow will be very interesting, that is if I can stand to listen to see what they have to say. I still want to mute them. Steve Schmidt said something about the republicans big win last week. I would loved to been able to tell him, it wasn't a "big" win. Only 1/3 of the country voted. That is why they won.


Amen,sisters all.
Our President was on point tonight. I'm not a fan particularly of amnesty or any of that, but I thought he gave a reasoned and thoughtful compromise. The R's continue to be the party of NO. So interesting that they are such the party of the big lie. They are so much better at propaganda than the Dems. darn it. I cannot fathom what the next two years will be like. Heard a guy interviewed on NPR, Fresh Air today. Worth following up. I was in the car, so couldn't take notes and write down what I needed. Book is called Cynic, the education (or something like that) of Mitch McConnell. Traces his beginnings from first election in 1984 when he was pro abortion, pro union, anti giving corporations welfare, and many things with which we liberals would agree. I'm going to look 
it up on line and see if I can get the podcast.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If our country goes to complete chaos we may be petitioning Eve and Wombat to sponsor us as immigrants. At least we know how to lead productive lives and earn our keep. Will knit for food? I can make hats and jumpers to keep people warm.


Will we have to eat vegemite sandwiches? I can cook to keep people fed!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Amen,sisters all.
> Our President was on point tonight. I'm not a fan particularly of amnesty or any of that, but I thought he gave a reasoned and thoughtful compromise. The R's continue to be the party of NO. So interesting that they are such the party of the big lie. They are so much better at propaganda than the Dems. darn it. I cannot fathom what the next two years will be like. Heard a guy interviewed on NPR, Fresh Air today. Worth following up. I was in the car, so couldn't take notes and write down what I needed. Book is called Cynic, the education (or something like that) of Mitch McConnell. Traces his beginnings from first election in 1984 when he was pro abortion, pro union, anti giving corporations welfare, and many things with which we liberals would agree. I'm going to look
> it up on line and see if I can get the podcast.


Hi Mindy! Welcome to LOLL! I would love to see that if you can find it! Or a link.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Stay tuned Susan - come January 20th people very much like Joey and LTL will be running the show. Scary, eh?


Awh,geez, D! That's a very scary thought!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I ask a knitting question of my friends for just a second? Then we can resume politics. 

Have any of you made the Red Heart Ruffle Scarf with their Sashay? If so let me know how the experience was. If this bores others I will post on the Big Board.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can I ask a knitting question of my friends for just a second? Then we can resume politics.
> 
> Have any of you made the Red Heart Ruffle Scarf with their Sashay? If so let me know how the experience was. If this bores others I will post on the Big Board.


I did one last year. It went fast. If you like ruffly scarves, then you would like it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did one last year. It went fast. If you like ruffly scarves, then you would like it.


I don't like ruffles - always was a bit tomboyish in my dressing style. But I am looking for different and fast. I posted on the big board to see what new people say. I had a feeling you tried it, Brat. But I don't picture you in ruffles, either.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did one last year. It went fast. If you like ruffly scarves, then you would like it.


I have made about l0 of them but I did mine a bit different than the pattern called for. I knit one in every 3rd hole and then knit one in each of the next 3 -- then the same two rows again. You can actually do quite a few different things with them.

I also crochet them which is very easy- you just crochet with a single crochet into each loop for 4 and miss 2 like I did in some of the knitted scarves.. They work up quickly. my Grand daugher gave them to her friends, for Christmas last year and she kept a couple for herself too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't like ruffles - always was a bit tomboyish in my dressing style. But I am looking for different and fast. I posted on the big board to see what new people say. I had a feeling you tried it, Brat. But I don't picture you in ruffles, either.


You got that right! I don't mind a lightly ruffled collar, but I prefer the Irish scarves and cowls.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have made about l0 of them but I did mind a bit different. I knit four in the loops and then missed two and then knit 4 in the next loops It gave it a bit of a different look.
> 
> I also crochet them which is very easy- you just crochet with a single crochet into each loop or 4 and miss 2 like I did in the knitting. They work up quickly. my Grand daugher gave them to her friends, for Christmas last year and she kept a couple for herself too.


Sounds like it would be fun. What size crochet hook? Might take a jaunt to a new Michael's in NYC. Thanks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am almost finished with my cowl. Then on to an Aran cabled capelet. And then Shirley's scrap buster Kal.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sounds like it would be fun. What size crochet hook? Might take a jaunt to a new Michael's in NYC. Thanks.


It doesn't really matter an H 8 US or a 5mm would work well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have finished the neck on my pullover - after getting it wrong the first time. It looks okay. Both the sleeves are 4 " done - (I always do them last. So just have the bottom border to do and then finish the sleeves. I am enjoying doing this one. I'll post a picture when it is finished.

I haven't been posting here much. I have been busy knitting and went to the Seniors knitting group yesterday. YOu can knit for yourself or for charity so I hope to do both. 

I have had a request from my gd to do her a stashbuster so might include that in the workshop.

We will choose for about 4 different types of sweaters. (stashbuster with lots of texture, stashbuster in stocking stitch, (less texture) plain yarn with texture or plain yarn with much less texture. Top down or drop sleeve. So that will give us something to think about. We won't have a specific pattern, but for the class you can google a plain cardigan top down or drop sleeve (knit from the bottom) or a pullover the same. the main thing is the way of doing the color and the texture. 

However, I will give instructions as to how to knit them without the pattern. We will learn how to do it by measurement - I promise it will be a fun class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm hungry. What will be in our cafeteria?



BrattyPatty said:


> Will we have to eat vegemite sandwiches? I can cook to keep people fed!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm hungry. What will be in our cafeteria?


Pavlovas. Definitely Pavlovas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ooooooooo! I'm in line drooling.



DGreen said:


> Pavlovas. Definitely Pavlovas.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Mindy! Welcome to LOLL! I would love to see that if you can find it! Or a link.


Googled Fresh Air, page that came up was NPR.org. Scroll down a bit, it gives you a choice to redirect to the podcast page for Fresh Air and the first one is:
Sen. Mitch McConnell's Political Life, Examined, In 'The Cynic'. Then you just choose that podcast, and listen right from there.
There is something about an IPAD and this KP site, that just won't let me copy a link and paste it. I'm going to try again as I see lots of other people do. But I think you will find it. 
The truth about his own ambitions vs. those of the Country is frightening. And the author explains the whole explosion of the filibuster under him. Fascinating what a line this country has and is being sold.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Mindy! Welcome to LOLL! I would love to see that if you can find it! Or a link.


http://www.npr.org/programs/fresh-air/

There you go. With my ipad I have to mail myself the link, then copy and paste here! Voila, learn a new trick every day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

R


MindyT said:


> Googled Fresh Air, page that came up was NPR.org. Scroll down a bit, it gives you a choice to redirect to the podcast page for Fresh Air and the first one is:
> Sen. Mitch McConnell's Political Life, Examined, In 'The Cynic'. Then you just choose that podcast, and listen right from there.
> There is something about an IPAD and this KP site, that just won't let me copy a link and paste it. I'm going to try again as I see lots of other people do. But I think you will find it.
> The truth about his own ambitions vs. those of the Country is frightening. And the author explains the whole explosion of the filibuster under him. Fascinating what a line this country has and is being sold.


I have had copy and paste problems with my iPad ever since I downloaded OS8.0. I can post a photo here, but haven't had any success with text or a link. If you check the Apple Forums lots of people are having problems, but Apple says there's no problem.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can I ask a knitting question of my friends for just a second? Then we can resume politics.
> 
> Have any of you made the Red Heart Ruffle Scarf with their Sashay? If so let me know how the experience was. If this bores others I will post on the Big Board.


Why don't you just try big needles and thick yarn and do some "real" knitting? Not everyone likes ruffles, that's for sure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Why don't you just try big needles and thick yarn and do some "real" knitting? Not everyone likes ruffles, that's for sure.


Another thing you can do that is quite effective. Use a 'condo' stitch - a very big needle and a size 8 US and do either garter stitch or stocking stitch. It makes a lovely lacy scarf.The large needle is the one that makes the spaces and the smaller on is the one that holds the spaces together. Hard to explain, my large on is US 19 - (any thing that is at least a l6 works, and then a 7 or 8 US needle for the other one. It is so simple and very effective.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't follow. Who are we discussing? Would love to have summary. Thanks.



MindyT said:


> Googled Fresh Air, page that came up was NPR.org. Scroll down a bit, it gives you a choice to redirect to the podcast page for Fresh Air and the first one is:
> Sen. Mitch McConnell's Political Life, Examined, In 'The Cynic'. Then you just choose that podcast, and listen right from there.
> There is something about an IPAD and this KP site, that just won't let me copy a link and paste it. I'm going to try again as I see lots of other people do. But I think you will find it.
> The truth about his own ambitions vs. those of the Country is frightening. And the author explains the whole explosion of the filibuster under him. Fascinating what a line this country has and is being sold.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid I can't follow. Who are we discussing? Would love to have summary. Thanks.


dame, go back a page and read Mindy's post. It's all about Mitch McConnell's political life and how he used to be very moderate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> http://www.npr.org/programs/fresh-air/
> 
> There you go. With my ipad I have to mail myself the link, then copy and paste here! Voila, learn a new trick every day.


Thanks Mindy! Very interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I was missing the connection.

I found the link. Very interesting stuff!



BrattyPatty said:


> dame, go back a page and read Mindy's post. It's all about Mitch McConnell's political life and how he used to be very moderate.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Please forgive me for the cut and paste, but this is an encouraging analysis for liberals.

**************************************

A GOP strategist, columnist at the Houston Chronicle who goes by the handle GOPLifer, Chris Ladd, has declared that the week of the Midterm Elections was a dark week for Republicans, and for everyone who wants to see America remain the worlds most vibrant, most powerful nation. What the HELL! Where was he?

In a careful analysis, Ladd builds a case: The Midterms of 2014 demonstrate the continuation of a 20 year old trend. Republicans are disappearing from the competitive landscape at the national level where the population is the largest utilizing a declining electoral base of waging, white, and rural voters. As a result no GOP candidate on the horizon has a chance at the White House in 2016 and the chance of holding the Senate beyond 2016 is vanishingly small.

The author points to the Blue Wall.

The Blue Wall is a block of states that no Republican Presidential candidate can realistically hope to win. On Election Day that block added New Hampshire to its number and Virginia is shifting At the outset of any Presidential campaign, a minimally effective Democratic candidate can expect to win 257 electoral votes out of the 270 needed to win. If Virginia joins New Hampshire that number will be 270 out of 270. 
To win a GOP candidate has to win all nine tossup state and one solidly Blue state.
Thus, in the next, and into the foreseeable future, Presidential elections will be decided in the Democratic Primary. What are the chances that a Republican candidate capable of appealing to the increasingly right wing GOP will appeal to enough Democrats to win in tossup and Blue states?

But what about that RED Map.well it accounts for 149 electoral votes. The biggest Republican victory in decades did not move the map. What was Red before in electoral politics is still Red (and maybe less Red considering NH and VA).

Republican support grew deeper in 2014, not broader.


Some other observations
a) Republican Senate candidates lost every single race in the Blue Wall. 
b) There were some GOP victories in Governors races, but in each case there were no coat tails. None of these candidates ran on social issues, Obama, or opposition to the ACA. Look at Rauner who took out Quinn in Illinois, but Democrats in Illinois retained their supermajority in the State Assembly having not lost a single seat.

c) Voter turnout was awful. It was more awful for the Democrats but the GOP won 52 percent of 35 percent of the vote: in other words their mandate is 17 percent of the registered electorate (and 13 percent of those eligible to vote).

d) Good news for the Democrats: They have consolidated their power behind the sections of the country that generate the overwhelming bulk of Americas wealth outside the energy industry.

e) Voter suppression is working remarkably well, but that wont last. They key is voter ID. Eventually Democrats will top whining and will help people get the documentation they need to meet confusing new requirements and obstructions. The whole voter integrity sham may have given Republicans a one or maybe two-election boost in low-turnout races, but the message to minority (but growing) groups is clear. We GOP dont give a damn about you.

f) Every major Democratic ballot initiative was successful, including every minimum wage increase, even in the red states. AND every personhood amendment failed.

g) Half of the Republican Congressional delegation now comes from the former Confederacy. There are no more white Democrats from the South. All of the Dixiecrats are now GOP.

h) Democrats in 2014 were up against a particularly tough climate because they had to defend 13 Senate seats in red or purple states. In 2016 Republicans will be defending 24 Senate seats with at least 18 of them very competitive based on geography and demographics. Democrats will be one seat looks competitive.

i) McConnells conciliatory statements were encouraging, but he cannot persuade Republican Senators and Congressmen to cooperate on anything constructive.

j) This is an age built for Republican solutions. The global economy is undergoing a massive, accelerating transformation that promises massive new wealth and staggering challenges. Ladd say that the GOP could address a this with heads-up, intelligent adaptations to capitalize on those challenges. Republicans, with their traditional leadership on commercial issues, he claims, should be at the leading edge of planning to capitalize on this emerging environment.

k) Instead, he predicts, what the GOP will spend its time on is: Climate denial, theocracy, thinly veiled racism, paranoia, and Benghazi hearings.

He closes his essay saying: It is almost too late for Republicans to participate in shaping the next wave of our economic and political transformation. The opportunities we inherited coming out of the Reagan Era are blinking out of existence one by one while we chase so-called issues so stupid, so blindingly disconnected from our emerging needs that our grandchildren will look back on our performance in much the same way that we see the failures of the generation that fought desegregation. Something, some force, some gathering of sane, rational, authentically concerned human beings generally at peace with reality must emerge in the next four to six years from the right, or our opportunity will be lost for a long generation. Needless to say, Greg Abbott and Jodi Ernst are not that force. Winning this election did not help that force emerge.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks Mindy! Very interesting.


Thanks so much people. Nice to be among kindred spirits.
I forgot to write down the author's name. But I'm checking it out now and will use FB to post a request to our local ( ABC) affiliate talk show host to interview the author. See if it gets on air! That's KGO 810 San Francisco area and the host is Ronn Owens. If so, I'll post here as they stream for the internet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

How nice. I can sleep tonight. Thank you.


DGreen said:


> Please forgive me for the cut and paste, but this is an encouraging analysis for liberals.
> 
> **************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thanks so much people. Nice to be among kindred spirits.
> I forgot to write down the author's name. But I'm checking it out now and will use FB to post a request to our local ( ABC) affiliate talk show host to interview the author. See if it gets on air! That's KGO 810 San Francisco area and the host is Ronn Owens. If so, I'll post here as they stream for the internet.


thank you, Mindy. It's good to have you around.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can I ask a knitting question of my friends for just a second? Then we can resume politics.
> 
> Have any of you made the Red Heart Ruffle Scarf with their Sashay? If so let me know how the experience was. If this bores others I will post on the Big Board.


My friend and one of my dils likes them, so I've knit 6 or 8 of them. Booorrriiinnnggg! They knit up in a few hours but be warned! If you set it down, the stitches are almost sure to come off of the needle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just read this. From a GOP strategist yet! I'd like to see some planning from the Democrats. We should be able to capitalize on GOP mistakes.



DGreen said:


> Please forgive me for the cut and paste, but this is an encouraging analysis for liberals.
> 
> **************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Mindy.



MindyT said:


> Thanks so much people. Nice to be among kindred spirits.
> I forgot to write down the author's name. But I'm checking it out now and will use FB to post a request to our local ( ABC) affiliate talk show host to interview the author. See if it gets on air! That's KGO 810 San Francisco area and the host is Ronn Owens. If so, I'll post here as they stream for the internet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the Ruffle scarves as a fad. I did think they would be cute skirts with Cascade Fixation (elastic) base, but I never finished it.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My friend and one of my dils likes them, so I've knit 6 or 8 of them. Booorrriiinnnggg! They knit up in a few hours but be warned! If you set it down, the stitches are almost sure to come off of the needle.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> R
> 
> I have had copy and paste problems with my iPad ever since I downloaded OS8.0. I can post a photo here, but haven't had any success with text or a link. If you check the Apple Forums lots of people are having problems, but Apple says there's no problem.


I know. I haven't downloaded 8 yet. Too much worry about kinks!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ladies. Just now catching up. Had a bunionectomy on Nov 14 so was focusing on healing. Good to see everyone doing well! 
Ruffle scarves: have made several for gifts. I agree with Designer that you can knit them various ways. I also make scarves using the tape ribbon. I once made a pair of fingerless mitts and added 2 rows if ribbon yarn at the cuff for a cute ruffle. I saw it somewhere and tried it and loved the look.
Since I am homebound for awhile, I have several projects to complete.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies. Just now catching up. Had a bunionectomy on Nov 14 so was focusing on healing. Good to see everyone doing well!
> Ruffle scarves: have made several for gifts. I agree with Designer that you can knit them various ways. I also make scarves using the tape ribbon. I once made a pair of fingerless mitts and added 2 rows if ribbon yarn at the cuff for a cute ruffle. I saw it somewhere and tried it and loved the look.
> Since I am homebound for awhile, I have several projects to complete.


Welcome back, GW. A bunionectomy--yow! that sounds painful. Glad you have your knitting to distract you while your foot (feet?) heal up.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Welcome back, GW. A bunionectomy--yow! that sounds painful. Glad you have your knitting to distract you while your foot (feet?) heal up.


Thanks. Left foot - never had a broken bone so this pain and restriction is new to me. My husband is doing a great job a being my caregiver.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Heart just sent me the information that there is a pattern page with 'dozen different Sashay yarn patterns).

I would google Red Heart and see if you can find it. It is called 'Donna's different ........ (something or other). Sorry I can't tell you more as I just cleaned out my mail.

you might try it -- there are different uses for the Sashay aside from the ruffles. 

I am glad you are recuperating. I imagine your foot is painful, so please take care of yourself - My sister had that surgery and while the getting better wasn't fun at first she really had done so much better - She did what the doctor said and is walking with no problem.

We missed you so I hope you will post here . Designer


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Red Heart just sent me the information that there is a pattern page with 'dozen different Sashay yarn patterns).
> 
> I would google Red Heart and see if you can find it. It is called 'Donna's different ........ (something or other). Sorry I can't tell you more as I just cleaned out my mail.
> 
> ...


Oh glad to hear your sister did well! I like a good outcome. I am looking forward to walking without pain. The surgery involved cutting the joint, scraping out arthritis and inserting two pins. Thank goodness for good drugs!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thanks. Left foot - never had a broken bone so this pain and restriction is new to me. My husband is doing a great job a being my caregiver.


That's wonderful. Will you be off your feet and/or on crutches for the standard six weeks? (time it takes for a broken bone to heal)


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's wonderful. Will you be off your feet and/or on crutches for the standard six weeks? (time it takes for a broken bone to heal)


I have a boot to wear and starting Mon, I can put pressure on the foot for 5 to 10 mins out of the hour and add 10 mins each week. I have a walker I use to get back and forth to the restroom. Had a pain ball inserted in my leg for first 72 hours that kept my foot numb. I initially thought, gee, this is pretty easy. And then the pain ball ran out and reality hit hard! But each day is better - have to keep the foot elevated. 
The handles on the walker were a little hard so my husband cut some foam, wrapped it around the grip and used duct tape to secure it. We are a classy lot!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have a boot to wear and starting Mon, I can put pressure on the foot for 5 to 10 mins out of the hour and add 10 mins each week. I have a walker I use to get back and forth to the restroom. Had a pain ball inserted in my leg for first 72 hours that kept my foot numb. I initially thought, gee, this is pretty easy. And then the pain ball ran out and reality hit hard! But each day is better - have to keep the foot elevated.
> The handles on the walker were a little hard so my husband cut some foam, wrapped it around the grip and used duct tape to secure it. We are a classy lot!


He sounds like a real sweetheart! I'm glad you have some to look after you.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Red Heart just sent me the information that there is a pattern page with 'dozen different Sashay yarn patterns).
> 
> I would google Red Heart and see if you can find it. It is called 'Donna's different ........ (something or other). Sorry I can't tell you more as I just cleaned out my mail.
> 
> ...


http://blog.redheart.com/donnas-dozen-sashay-twelve-different-ways/

Donna's Dozen


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gee - I did not know that pandas got bunions. But I am sure your foot looks real sexy now. I hope you are using the Drive walker - easier to use than a tennis ball one. Get back on you hind paw soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May you heal well. Thinking of you.



GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies. Just now catching up. Had a bunionectomy on Nov 14 so was focusing on healing. Good to see everyone doing well!
> Ruffle scarves: have made several for gifts. I agree with Designer that you can knit them various ways. I also make scarves using the tape ribbon. I once made a pair of fingerless mitts and added 2 rows if ribbon yarn at the cuff for a cute ruffle. I saw it somewhere and tried it and loved the look.
> Since I am homebound for awhile, I have several projects to complete.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information.



Designer1234 said:


> Red Heart just sent me the information that there is a pattern page with 'dozen different Sashay yarn patterns).
> 
> I would google Red Heart and see if you can find it. It is called 'Donna's different ........ (something or other). Sorry I can't tell you more as I just cleaned out my mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> http://blog.redheart.com/donnas-dozen-sashay-twelve-different-ways/
> 
> Donna's Dozen


Right! thanks, some good ideas.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi ladies. Just now catching up. Had a bunionectomy on Nov 14 so was focusing on healing. Good to see everyone doing well!
> Ruffle scarves: have made several for gifts. I agree with Designer that you can knit them various ways. I also make scarves using the tape ribbon. I once made a pair of fingerless mitts and added 2 rows if ribbon yarn at the cuff for a cute ruffle. I saw it somewhere and tried it and loved the look.
> Since I am homebound for awhile, I have several projects to complete.


Hi GW! I felt your pain 6 years ago. Once the foot heals, you will be glad you had it. For now, get all of the pampering you can from that sweet husband of yours. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The People's agenda for Congress from the NBC/Wall St Journal poll:

1.Access to lower cost student loans--80% support.
2.Increase spending on infrastructure--75%
3.Raising the minimum wage--65%
4.Emergency funding for fighting Ebola in Africa--60%
5.Addressing climate change/reducing carbon emissions-59% 
6. Building Keystone Pipeline--54%

According to Politifact, this is the agenda of the new congress:

Here is PolitiFact's list in the order presented:

1.Authorize Keystone Pipeline.
2.Repeal ACA ("Obamacare")
3.Pass the "Hire More Heroes" (veterans) Act.
4.Pass Trans-Pacific Partnership trade agreement with 
Asia.
5.Lower corporate taxes.
6.Thwarting Obama on Immigration Executive Action.
7.Reign in the EPA and roll back environmental regulations.

This is what Boehner and McConnell want to accomplish:

1.Repeal "Obamacare."
2.Authorize the Keystone Pipeline.
3.Pass the "Hire More Heroes" (veterans) Act.
4.Restore "traditional" definition of full time work week
to 40 hours (see item 1.)
5.Protect and expand America's energy boom [thanks Obama].
6.Support charter schools with tax dollars.

Now when you look at the "hire more heroes" you might think, oh what good Americans they are. But don't think that, cause the reason they want to pass that bill is so small companies can hire vets, and since vets don't need the ACA as they have insurance through the veterans admin, so their employer can say I don't have 50 employees, only have 49 plus the veterans so I don't have to provide insurance for them. It is just one more way to undermine the ACA until they can get rid of it. 
Also the 40 hour work week, is so the employer can schedule a person for 39.5 hours and say sorry, only full time people get insurance. 
Once a crook, always a crook.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> The People's agenda for Congress from the NBC/Wall St Journal poll:
> 
> According to Politifact, this is the agenda of the new congress:
> 
> ...


I think they forgot to add the ever present, every possible bill to pass into law...that of restricting a woman's ability to control her own reproductive process.

Does that "Hire More Heroes" bill include the 911 first responders they've denied help to? Or the military veterans they've cut health care for? Or are they hoping people will forget about those inconvenient little facts?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the illumination.



NJG said:


> The People's agenda for Congress from the NBC/Wall St Journal poll:
> 
> 1.Access to lower cost student loans--80% support.
> 2.Increase spending on infrastructure--75%
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I think they forgot to add the ever present, every possible bill to pass into law...that of restricting a woman's ability to control her own reproductive process.
> 
> Does that "Hire More Heroes" bill include the 911 first responders they've denied help to? Or the military veterans they've cut health care for? Or are they hoping people will forget about those inconvenient little facts?


I'm sure those are forgotten as their only goal is to destroy President Obama and the ACA any way they can. I sent this info in a email to Grassley and asked him when congress would start doing the peoples agenda instead of the republicans agenda. I reminded him that only 1/3 of the people voted in the last election so be very careful when you talk about what the American people want. They can only speak for 1/3 of them, when Boehner gets on TV and says what the American people tell him they want.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It is kind of scarey when you realize people like this have been here all the time, but went unnoticed before. Now they are coming out of the woodwork.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/21/1346520/-Accuracy-in-Media-editor-Obama-may-be-Russian-spy-Radio-host-wants-Marines-to-storm-White-House?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tin foil hats ready and armed.



NJG said:


> It is kind of scarey when you realize people like this have been here all the time, but went unnoticed before. Now they are coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/21/1346520/-Accuracy-in-Media-editor-Obama-may-be-Russian-spy-Radio-host-wants-Marines-to-storm-White-House?detail=email


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Note which ones benefit the 1%.Of course, we know who Boehner and McConnell work for, and it isn't us.

For more information on the TTP, go to http://www.clarionledger.com/story/opinion/editorials/2014/11/14/trans-pacific-partnership-stop-tracks/19055895/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I'm sure those are forgotten as their only goal is to destroy President Obama and the ACA any way they can. I sent this info in a email to Grassley and asked him when congress would start doing the peoples agenda instead of the republicans agenda. I reminded him that only 1/3 of the people voted in the last election so be very careful when you talk about what the American people want. They can only speak for 1/3 of them, when Boehner gets on TV and says what the American people tell him they want.


There has to be a huge push to get the other 2/3 to vote. They probably include people so accustomed to being disenfranchised that they figure "why bother?".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mid term elections always have a bad turnout. It is '16 that should get the "minorities" interested again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> mid term elections always have a bad turnout. It is '16 that should get the "minorities" interested again.


If they're allowed. The numbers of people no longer allowed to vote in this country because of disenfranchisement is huge...and growing. With Republican takeover in so many states, it's only going to get worse.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Gee - I did not know that pandas got bunions. But I am sure your foot looks real sexy now. I hope you are using the Drive walker - easier to use than a tennis ball one. Get back on you hind paw soon.


Well I did not either! But here I am.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> May you heal well. Thinking of you.


Thank you Dame!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi GW! I felt your pain 6 years ago. Once the foot heals, you will be glad you had it. For now, get all of the pampering you can from that sweet husband of yours. Hope you feel better soon!


Good to know it will be worth it BP. Glad it is football time so I have something to watch on television.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Good to know it will be worth it BP. Glad it is football time so I have something to watch on television.


Poor dear, you will have to sit and knit while you heal. The horror!

Hope it heals well and you get back on your feet and in control of your life soon.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Gang!

Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.

All is well. I feel good. I missed you all. Wasn't allowed to use my phone (they confiscated it) or anything else for about 3 days. Then was allowed to watch some television but only for 30 minutes at a time so I saved it for the news.

Julian threw my knitting in my bag (thank heavens) so I enjoyed unfettered access to that on about day 4. 

Now to catch up!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just heard from Wombat and she has been in the hospital for a week with viral meningitis. Some of you may wish to write her. She is okay now.

She beat me to the punch so that is great!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


I hope you are feeling better, wombat! Be sure to get more rest.
Glad to see you back among us. I was wondering where you were. Welcome back!! :-D :-D


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


Get well soon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


Take care and follow doctor's orders. Get lots of rest.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad you're feeling better. Welcome home. Many people were asking about you.



Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> It is kind of scarey when you realize people like this have been here all the time, but went unnoticed before. Now they are coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/21/1346520/-Accuracy-in-Media-editor-Obama-may-be-Russian-spy-Radio-host-wants-Marines-to-storm-White-House?detail=email


This guy isn't even pretending to be sane. How did they manage to keep him quiet up to now?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Good to know it will be worth it BP. Glad it is football time so I have something to watch on television.


What, no knitting?

I guess football is okay if you just watch, but please don't try to play at home. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


Would TV have gotten in the way of your recovery? Gee!

It's good to have you back.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Now we must find Eve Cooke. Oh Eveeeeeeeeeee! Where are you? Has there been an internet blackout in Oz?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He just managed to remove the gag.



Poor Purl said:


> This guy isn't even pretending to be sane. How did they manage to keep him quiet up to now?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she's taking a break.



SQM said:


> Now we must find Eve Cooke. Oh Eveeeeeeeeeee! Where are you? Has there been an internet blackout in Oz?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think she's taking a break.


She's been posting on other threads. Maybe she doesn't love us any more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe she just wants a break.



Poor Purl said:


> She's been posting on other threads. Maybe she doesn't love us any more.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Now we must find Eve Cooke. Oh Eveeeeeeeeeee! Where are you? Has there been an internet blackout in Oz?


Eve PM'd me today so she is okay.

Thanks for your kind concern Ladies. I'm so glad to be back on KP. It's taking a while to catch up but well worth it. Really enjoying debate on 'heating up.'


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She's been posting on other threads. Maybe she doesn't love us any more.


I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


It is lovely knowing we have kindred souls with good sense around the world. I guess there are stone heads all around the world too, but we have somehow survived all these years as decent places to live in freedom. Just be well and enjoy every day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is lovely knowing we have kindred souls with good sense around the world. I guess there are stone heads all around the world too, but we have somehow survived all these years as decent places to live in freedom. Just be well and enjoy every day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thinking of you Eve. You can PM any time & mental notes arrive too. Always enjoy your comments.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


I think you have a lot of wonderful insight into US politics and enjoy reading your views. Don't be a stranger, Eve.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


Yay we found EveM without having to organize a hunt. Love those comments you posted but won't post.  Where have you been hanging out? The toilet seat thread is very excellent.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This guy isn't even pretending to be sane. How did they manage to keep him quiet up to now?


Good gosh. We know they exist, but when you actually see/hear them....yikes


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


I am glad to see that you are okay. I miss your logical posts. It is sort of hard to be the outsider and still not be 
too opinionated in a way that might cause bad feelings. I have just tried to avoid the actual politics but speak generally. It hasn't made much difference as I still have managed to antagonize half of D and P. I also don't have the same outlook as a lot on the LOLL group but they have been l00% supportive of my right to express what I feel. I hope you will consider coming back. You are respected by this group. Just hang in there!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I still love you but I do not have anything to add to internal USA politics. I am reading and make mental replies but if I posted my comments - "oh do belt up" or "just go bag your head" some posters would take offence and others may not understand. Some posters, not naming any names, I do not read though because I have read all their responses before. :-D :-D


Anyone who truly believes you have no right to an opinion about US politics should take a long walk on a short pier. You have always had an interesting and/or enlightening take on most subjects. We need it. Besides, we'll soon be back to ISIS.

At least drop in and let us know you'll deign to visit should the occasion arise.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yay we found EveM without having to organize a hunt. Love those comments you posted but won't post. Where have you been hanging out? The toilet seat thread is very excellent.


How do I find that thread?

Never mind, found it. Not sure I'm going to like it as much as you do.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to see that you are okay. I miss your logical posts. It is sort of hard to be the outsider and still not be
> too opinionated in a way that might cause bad feelings. I have just tried to avoid the actual politics but speak generally. It hasn't made much difference as I still have managed to antagonize half of D and P. I also don't have the same outlook as a lot on the LOLL group but they have been l00% supportive of my right to express what I feel. I hope you will consider coming back. You are respected by this group. Just hang in there!


Don't worry about antagonizing anybody. There are a bunch of us born and bred in the USA who antagonize the same group. You, Wombat, and Eve are so much more worldly than many of us here in the US who do not know much about the political structure and issues of other countries. You inspire me, for one, to learn more about other parts of the world and be less insular. I appreciate your insights and perspectives.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Ooh! Thank you for posting your gorgeous sweater via the new avatar. Perfect choice for the neck band. It must look smashing on you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ooh! Thank you for posting your gorgeous sweater via the new avatar. Perfect choice for the neck band. It must look smashing on you.


It is absolutely gorgeous. I have been sitting here admiring it. Shirley has a great talent and this jumper matches her personality, bright and cheerful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous. I have been sitting here admiring it. Shirley has a great talent and this jumper matches her personality, bright and cheerful.


WOW! what a nice thing to hear from my friends!

I am on the last row of the sleeves and will try to get a picture of it on even though it won't be blocked until tomorrow. i just lie it flat, pin it and spray it with water - not soak it. then leave it for 24 hours. It helps keep the shape. I will be using the information I learned on this sweater to make suggestions for more than a boxy sweater as I find the short rows work very well with different portions of the body. I will post it later tonight I hope.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is my sweater finished but not blocked. I am quite happy with it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my sweater finished but not blocked. I am quite happy with it.


Beautiful sweater and beautiful lady! You look happy.
It sure didn't take you that long to make it. You must be a fast knitter.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I would be thrilled too. Totally lovely sweater and lady!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I would be thrilled too. Totally lovely sweater and lady!


Thanks for the kind remarks about my sweater. It will look better once it is blocked but I think I will get lots of use out of it. It is red heart acrylics - not expensive but will wear forever. I will be using it in the workshop in january as well as the stashbuster top down cardigan (one of my favorites).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my sweater finished but not blocked. I am quite happy with it.


It's beautiful. The colors are perfect together, and the textures are, too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks about my sweater. It will look better once it is blocked but I think I will get lots of use out of it. It is red heart acrylics - not expensive but will wear forever. I will be using it in the workshop in january as well as the stashbuster top down cardigan (one of my favorites).


I will be joining that KAL. I have a lot of stash to bust. Sounds like it will be fun!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my sweater finished but not blocked. I am quite happy with it.


It's astonishingly beautiful. So beautifully crafted!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the colors.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Aren't they beautiful! Love the colorways of the different blues and greens.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my sweater finished but not blocked. I am quite happy with it.


It looks lovely on you. The details, the stripes on the sleeves, the squared off yoke, the juxtaposition of the colors to compliment one another, and how nice the colors look on you - thank you for showing us your work. It sounds better, more musical in Yiddish as "trug gezunterheid", wear in good health.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It's beautiful--and truly astounding that you were able to make such a lovely garment out of leftovers from your stash. Post that in connection with the workshop you'll be leading in January and I guarantee you'll have a waiting list a mile long.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a complete knock out! Wow, I'm totally impressed.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> Back in the world of the living. Copped a bout of viral meningitis and was in hospital for 7 days. Got home this morning.
> 
> ...


Oh Wombat - so sorry to hear about this and so very glad you are better. Rest and take good care of yourself!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What, no knitting?
> 
> I guess football is okay if you just watch, but please don't try to play at home. Speedy recovery.


Trying - with my foot above my head, my arms get tired. But that should change tomorrow as I will get a different "boot" sine the swelling is lessening.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks about my sweater. It will look better once it is blocked but I think I will get lots of use out of it. It is red heart acrylics - not expensive but will wear forever. I will be using it in the workshop in january as well as the stashbuster top down cardigan (one of my favorites).


The sweater is beautiful! How do I join the class?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The class will start on January 5th and I will be opening an information thread the week before Christmas - So that you can find out all about it -- It will be opened on the Swaps, Kals, section. Then when the workshop starts I will let you know how to move over to the actual workshop which is held on the Workshop section at the link below my posts. 

Admin has been very helpful with the workshops and have allowed me to publicize it early on the above section so that the workshop members will know what they need to start up.

I will be teaching either a top down cardigan which can be made into a stashbuster with texture and colors, or can be made quite plain but with some texture which YOU will decide. 

I will also teach either a cardigan or pullover using the same pattern I designed which is used in the Turquoise stash buster. 

I will send out a WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS, newsletter in early December so watch the new topics. I will post the link on LOLL so you can read the information as to the 2015 early classes.

I am delighted that so many of you are joining me. I know it will be scary as it is a different way of doing it but it is not difficult - I promise, it really is easy if you follow my guidelines.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The class will start on January 5th and I will be opening an information thread the week before Christmas - So that you can find out all about it -- It will be opened on the Swaps, Kals, section. Then when the workshop starts I will let you know how to move over to the actual workshop which is held on the Workshop section at the link below my posts.
> 
> Admin has been very helpful with the workshops and have allowed me to publicize it early on the above section so that the workshop members will know what they need to start up.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Your work is amazing and I'll be pleased if I can do half as well. Beautiful, creative garment. I love it. (I'm a pretty darn good sock maker but sweaters intimidate me).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm in. Your work is amazing and I'll be pleased if I can do half as well. Beautiful, creative garment. I love it. (I'm a pretty darn good sock maker but sweaters intimidate me).


I am just the opposite! I have tried socks that turned out not looking like a sock at all!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am just the opposite! I have tried socks that turned out not looking like a sock at all!


I'm wearing a sweater I made and it looks like....well...not how I envisioned. But warm and soft and I'm staying home.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah I am a sockphobe and maybe Shirley can concoct a workshop - Socks for the Stupid.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah I am a sockphobe and maybe Shirley can concoct a workshop - Socks for the Stupid.


You might try tube socks. No heel to turn. That's what intimidates most people. And when you can knit the things that you do so well, you shouldn't use the word 'stupid'. Intimidated, maybe; timid, yes; uncertain works; so does uninterested. But never, never stupid.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Oh Wombat - so sorry to hear about this and so very glad you are better. Rest and take good care of yourself!


Thank you GW. Much better thank goodness and I'm resting well. Good to see you!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> You might try tube socks. No heel to turn. That's what intimidates most people. And when you can knit the things that you do so well, you shouldn't use the word 'stupid'. Intimidated, maybe; timid, yes; uncertain works; so does uninterested. But never, never stupid.


I tried tubes but it bunched at my ankle so I tossed it in the back of my closet and will let it die a natural death.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You might try tube socks. No heel to turn. That's what intimidates most people. And when you can knit the things that you do so well, you shouldn't use the word 'stupid'. Intimidated, maybe; timid, yes; uncertain works; so does uninterested. But never, never stupid.


very well said J!! And never buy a book "---- for Dummies"
I find that insulting.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'm in. Your work is amazing and I'll be pleased if I can do half as well. Beautiful, creative garment. I love it. (I'm a pretty darn good sock maker but sweaters intimidate me).


Green, I never would have thought! Bottom to top sweaters are no problem for me but the top to bottom notion confuses me. I'm looking forward to learning how from Designer.

I'm about to start an all-in-one cardigan, knitted from bottom up but there's no complete break at all. You cast off for the sleeves while maintaining the back and shoulders, cast on for the sleeves, knit them then cast off for the sleaves and continue with shoulders and front. I think I've worked it out. Here's hoping!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I tried tubes but it bunched at my ankle so I tossed it in the back of my closet and will let it die a natural death.


 :XD: :XD: No Sloth! Undo, roll it up and think about something else to do with it. Did you make your fingerless gloves or was it mittens?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green, I never would have thought! Bottom to top sweaters are no problem for me but the top to bottom notion confuses me. I'm looking forward to learning how from Designer.
> 
> I'm about to start an all-in-one cardigan, knitted from bottom up but there's no complete break at all. You cast off for the sleeves while maintaining the back and shoulders, cast on for the sleeves, knit them then cast off for the sleaves and continue with shoulders and front. I think I've worked it out. Here's hoping!


I have made a top down sweater for my GD. I found it to be a little intimidating at first, but after I got the hang of it,it went rather quickly. I did the sleeves in the round on dp's.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Trying - with my foot above my head, my arms get tired. But that should change tomorrow as I will get a different "boot" sine the swelling is lessening.


That should be more comfortable for you. But again, no playing football or they'll have to get a boot for your brain. :roll: :roll:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green, I never would have thought! Bottom to top sweaters are no problem for me but the top to bottom notion confuses me. I'm looking forward to learning how from Designer.
> 
> I'm about to start an all-in-one cardigan, knitted from bottom up but there's no complete break at all. You cast off for the sleeves while maintaining the back and shoulders, cast on for the sleeves, knit them then cast off for the sleaves and continue with shoulders and front. I think I've worked it out. Here's hoping!


Ha Ha! We're opposites! The best sweaters I've made were crew neck sweaters for little guys - top down in-the-round and once I got past a few rows, I was off to the races. Love raglan sleeves. Also made a nice one for granddaughter last year - seams and everything. (Got frustrated but the $80 I spent on yarn kept me going). It's knitting for myself that throws me, I guess. Hmm. Maybe it's because my figure isn't as slim and willowy as I used to be. Dammit - I want to look like the DROPS models.

I guess I have an assortment of difficulties, eh?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I always wanted to knit the baby all-in-one for myself. Hopefully I can do that with the new class.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Any thoughts on Ferguson, MO?
My thought was it was dammed if you do, dammed if you don't situation. There would never have been a satisfactory outcome. I'm just glad no one else was killed in the aftermath of the verdict. And why at 9 at night release the verdict? Why not in the day?
Here in Oakland, demonstrators closed down both directions of freeway 580, a really busy corridor. People were stuck for over an hour and terrified. With all the issues we have, I wish we weren't still in this battle of poverty, race and the outcomes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Information:

If you are going to take my class, please go to the following links and read each of the two 'Conversations' we had last summer. I think that they are both very important if you want to use color and texture in your work.

I would strongly urge you to take the time to read them both. They will give you a good idea of what i am doing in my work. Read them both from beginning to end. You might find them very useful in all your crafts and especially my upcoming workshop. It will make your choices so much easier. Keep them handy for the workshop too.

Color Conversation #58  
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264434-1.html

Texture Conversation #59 Important that you read this.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267862-1.html


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Information:
> 
> If you are going to take my class, please go to the following links and read each of the two 'Conversations' we had last summer. I think that they are both very important if you want to use color and texture in your work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the homework. The yarn is set aside and ready to go. I already have both work shops book marked.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

here is a video that made me very happy on a yucky NYC day.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/this-adorable-5-month-old-baby-and-a-sloth-have-been-best-fr?bffb

Designer - what size/type needles and yarn will be needed for the top-down?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> here is a video that made me very happy on a yucky NYC day.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/this-adorable-5-month-old-baby-and-a-sloth-have-been-best-fr?bffb
> 
> Designer - what size/type needles and yarn will be needed for the top-down?


It made me smile, too. But so does snow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> here is a video that made me very happy on a yucky NYC day.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/this-adorable-5-month-old-baby-and-a-sloth-have-been-best-fr?bffb
> 
> Designer - what size/type needles and yarn will be needed for the top-down?


I would suggest a worsted weight acrylice yarn. I buy some of mine in walmart. (big balls) - yes, and they are not expensive either. But please use worsted weight for the sweaters. Size 4.5mm (7 US) and 5 mm (8 us) circular needles -- I use 40" addi turbos which are about 20.00 each and which you can use for everything! I would recommend you put the money into the needles rather than expensive yarn. I have 6 different sizes all 40" long which I use for socks, and everything else. I also have a set of Denise interchangeables inexpexspensive but very useful as I bought a 40" and 50" cable to go with them- there are all different sizes which I use for afghans and the heavier part of some of my sweaters. I like the turbos because they are metal and knit up beautifully. I also like the thinner cables as it bends easily and can be used for magic loop - my way of doing any circular tubes (sleeves, socks etch). . Those are the only types of needles i every use - they can be used for lace or heavy knitting as long as you have the right sizes for the turbos.

I know, that is not what most people feel, but at least for this sweater I would ask that acrylic worsted weight be used. I can't give you the amount as I have always used 3 or 4 colors and so if you want to do a top down - google worsted weight top down cardigan or pullover, basic pattern. That will give you the basic pattern which you can then incorporate my ideas and texture - color combinations. I always go simple.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I would suggest a worsted weight acrylice yarn. I buy some of mine in walmart. (big balls) - yes, and they are not expensive either. But please use worsted weight for the sweaters. Size 4.5mm (7 US) and 5 mm (8 us) circular needles -- I use 40" addi turbos which are about 20.00 each and which you can use for everything! I would recommend you put the money into the needles rather than expensive yarn. I have 6 different sizes all 40" long which I use for socks, and everything else. I also have a set of Denise interchangeables inexpexspensive but very useful as I bought a 40" and 50" cable to go with them- there are all different sizes which I use for afghans and the heavier part of some of my sweaters. I like the turbos because they are metal and knit up beautifully. I also like the thinner cables as it bends easily and can be used for magic loop - my way of doing any circular tubes (sleeves, socks etch). . Those are the only types of needles i every use - they can be used for lace or heavy knitting as long as you have the right sizes for the turbos.
> 
> I know, that is not what most people feel, but at least for this sweater I would ask that acrylic worsted weight be used. I can't give you the amount as I have always used 3 or 4 colors and so if you want to do a top down - google worsted weight top down cardigan or pullover, basic pattern. That will give you the basic pattern which you can then incorporate my ideas and texture - color combinations. I always go simple.


How about worsted weight Wool-Ease for those who don't like working with acrylics?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Any thoughts on Ferguson, MO?
> My thought was it was dammed if you do, dammed if you don't situation. There would never have been a satisfactory outcome. I'm just glad no one else was killed in the aftermath of the verdict. And why at 9 at night release the verdict? Why not in the day?
> Here in Oakland, demonstrators closed down both directions of freeway 580, a really busy corridor. People were stuck for over an hour and terrified. With all the issues we have, I wish we weren't still in this battle of poverty, race and the outcomes.


It seemed all along that they would not charge him. McCullough's father was a policeman who was killed in the line of duty so he always defends the police. During the grand jury it is the prosecuting attorneys job to present information to secure the indictment. But at this one, McCullough let Wilson testify for 4 hours. That is just never done. Also when a witness testifies they are cross examined if they make any contradicting statements, but there was almost no cross examination at this grand jury. McCullough gave his speech, which also never happens when it was over and said there was a lot of witnesses that changed their story, but there was one witness that they relied on that didn't. But on Lawrence McDonald last night he told of several statements that that witness had made that he had changed. The grand jury came to the exact decision that McCullough told them to. I think it is all pretty sad.
I think he gave the verdict late at night so that the story would be about the riots instead of the actual story that he wrote. I hope the brown family files a civil suit. Wilson probably doesn't have any money, but they should make his life as miserable as possible. I believe the kid that was with Michael Brown told things as they happened and he really contradicted Wilson. Wilson said he stopped and asked the kids to walk on the sidewalk. The other kid said he told them, "Get the F---on the sidewalk. Wilson called Brown Hulk Hogan and compared himself as a 5 year old and called Brown a demon. Wilson told the story to make himself look better, and it didn't matter if it was the truth or not.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Seems to me the only fair way to have dealt with this. with all the conflicting evidence, would have been to bring it to trial and let a jury of his peers examine the evidence and decide what the consequences should be.

I feel compassion for the people of Ferguson who are not truly represented politically in their community. And it seems their situation is being exploited by outsiders who do not represent them and their concerns either, but seem to have a different agenda of fomenting unrest rather than promoting change for the better for the community.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Seems to me the only fair way to have dealt with this. with all the conflicting evidence, would have been to bring it to trial and let a jury of his peers examine the evidence and decide what the consequences should be.
> 
> I feel compassion for the people of Ferguson who are not truly represented politically in their community. And it seems their situation is being exploited by outsiders who do not represent them and their concerns either, but seem to have a different agenda of fomenting unrest rather than promoting change for the better for the community.


It is sad that those who choose to be destructive give everyone a bad name. If they don't protest, nothing will change. The people protesting is what got a trial for Trayvon Martin. This time it got a grand jury, but McCullough, made everything go the way he wanted it to. The people really need to vote if they want change. Great proof is the last election.

And lets not forget the Pumpkin Fest in New Hampshire just last month.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The protesters in Minneapolis were behaving in a peaceful manner. Unfortunately a man in a car developed what I think to be a case of road rage ran, over a protester. 
Fortunately, the protester is in stable condition.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What disturbs me most is the fact that the prosecutor sat on the decison until it was dark. There was not sufficient police presence in that neighborhood. Instead the 700 National Guard troops were scattered in other regions of the city. 
From the governor right down to the chief of police and the fire department, I think the whole scenario was a set up.
They knew there would be an uproar over the decision, and left that neighborhood vulnerable. Why weren't there hook and ladder trucks on the scene?
If they destroy their own businesses, then maybe the community would move out.
The whole event smells of bigotry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What disturbs me most is the fact that the prosecutor sat on the decison until it was dark. There was not sufficient police presence in that neighborhood. The 700 National Guard troops were scattered in other regions of the city, as wellas the Highway Patrol and Other policemen.
From the governor right down to the chief of police and the fire department, I think the whole scenario was a set up.
They knew there would be an uproar over the decision, and left that neighborhood vulnerable. Why weren't there hook and ladder trucks on the scene instead of the minimal trucks they sent?
If they destroy their own businesses, then maybe the community would move out.
The whole event smells of racism. How incompetent and foolish they look to the rest of the country right now.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Seems to me the only fair way to have dealt with this. with all the conflicting evidence, would have been to bring it to trial and let a jury of his peers examine the evidence and decide what the consequences should be.
> 
> I feel compassion for the people of Ferguson who are not truly represented politically in their community. And it seems their situation is being exploited by outsiders who do not represent them and their concerns either, but seem to have a different agenda of fomenting unrest rather than promoting change for the better for the community.


Instead, the prosecutor "tried" the case with a grand jury, but failed to mount a prosecution - that is becoming more and more evident. He got what he wanted, pure and simple.

If the protests are being exploited, then we need to maintain focus and not let ourselves be distracted by those other agendas - especially since no one knows what they are or who is behind them. The people of Ferguson are being pretty articulate so why are authorities not listening?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> How about worsted weight Wool-Ease for those who don't like working with acrylics?


you are welcome to use whatever yarn you wish. I just like the non wool either blends or acrylics. My suggestions are just that -- suggestions. Just buy a yarn that is easy to use and that will take well to different texture patterns.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What disturbs me most is the fact that the prosecutor sat on the decison until it was dark. There was not sufficient police presence in that neighborhood. The 700 National Guard troops were scattered in other regions of the city, as wellas the Highway Patrol and Other policemen.
> From the governor right down to the chief of police and the fire department, I think the whole scenario was a set up.
> They knew there would be an uproar over the decision, and left that neighborhood vulnerable. Why weren't there hook and ladder trucks on the scene instead of the minimal trucks they sent?
> If they destroy their own businesses, then maybe the community would move out.
> The whole event smells of racism. How incompetent and foolish they look to the rest of the country right now.


Make that the rest of the world!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For those who, like me, cherish the wit and wisdom of Knit Crazy, I offer the following example:


Knit Crazy said:


> All Bible prophesy indicates racial wars in the end times. The Bible says there are many anti-Christs. Not Satan. Just those who work in his interest. Obama and Holder are certainly in that category. They want this violence for their own purposes. So do many civil rights activists. It is a way for them to increase their own self-worth and fill their pockets. They want chaos, and so does Satan. I am thankful I don't live in Ferguson or Chicago, or New York. I am thankful that I respect the law unlike the fomenters of this violence. I know the leaders who are exhibiting such callous ideological stands will not prevail. They are misjudging the American people, who won't tolerate their positions.


Now don't say you haven't been warned. (And boy am I thankful she doesn't live in New York, except that she'd bring property values down, which we 99 percenters could use.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For those who, like me, cherish the wit and wisdom of Knit Crazy, I offer the following example:
> Now don't say you haven't been warned. (And boy am I thankful she doesn't live in New York, except that she'd bring property values down, which we 99 percenters could use.)


She's every squirrel"s dream!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> For those who, like me, cherish the wit and wisdom of Knit Crazy, I offer the following example:
> Now don't say you haven't been warned. (And boy am I thankful she doesn't live in New York, except that she'd bring property values down, which we 99 percenters could use.)


Let me see if I understand this rubbish correctly....Obama and Holder and civil rights activists want racial violence because they work for Satan and because it makes them wealthy.

All righty then. Gotcha.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's nuts!


I second that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's nuts!


Hers is the most descriptive screen name on KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Let me see if I understand this rubbish correctly....Obama and Holder and civil rights activists want racial violence because they work for Satan and because it makes them wealthy.
> 
> All righty then. Gotcha.


Absolutely right.

This isn't the worst she's posted. She had one about the Koran that she must have posted while frothing at the mouth. I complained to Admin that it was hate speech, though I never went back to see whether it was still up.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I second that.


You girls! Insulting nutty people! She really is off the wall though. And it is scary that she probably lives in a community where there are others who think (sic) the way she does.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Seems to me the only fair way to have dealt with this. with all the conflicting evidence, would have been to bring it to trial and let a jury of his peers examine the evidence and decide what the consequences should be.
> 
> I feel compassion for the people of Ferguson who are not truly represented politically in their community. And it seems their situation is being exploited by outsiders who do not represent them and their concerns either, but seem to have a different agenda of fomenting unrest rather than promoting change for the better for the community.


I agree, there should have been a trial and Wilson should have NEVER been able to testify in front of the grand jury. Allowing the perp to do that is unheard of. McCullough got the outcome he asked for and Governor Nixon was no help. He could have replaced him. Here is a link to the transcript if you want to read any of it. Lisa Bloom has been on MSNBC a few times talking about the testimony. It was a done deal from the beginning.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/25/1347312/-4-799-pages-of-grand-jury-testimony-in-the-Darren-Wilson-case?detail=email#


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's every squirrel"s dream!


You made me laugh with this one.

Our KC is truly one of the most extreme on any side. I always try to look for kernels of truth in what she says, but all I see are nuts.

But she thinks like many in America think. It is important to know what is being said and thought in a good part of the US. So write on KC.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> This isn't the worst she's posted. She had one about the Koran that she must have posted while frothing at the mouth. I complained to Admin that it was hate speech, though I never went back to see whether it was still up.


I took a peek at her recent posts out of curiosity. What a flaming bagger. But seriously, not far away from a few others here.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> For those who, like me, cherish the wit and wisdom of Knit Crazy, I offer the following example:
> Now don't say you haven't been warned. (And boy am I thankful she doesn't live in New York, except that she'd bring property values down, which we 99 percenters could use.)


Oh my, words escape me right now and that is probably a good thing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I took a peek at her recent posts out of curiosity. What a flaming bagger. But seriously, not far away from a few others here.


Whatever will she do if she gets to heaven and finds out that Jesus and his father are black?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> yeah I am a sockphobe and maybe Shirley can concoct a workshop - Socks for the Stupid.


I was a sockphobe also and on my first attempt to knit a pair, I inadvertently left out the mid foot part. Made for a short sock! Next pair was much better so do give it a try, SQM. If a panda can, then so can a sloth!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whatever will she do if she gets to heaven and finds out that Jesus and his father are black?


Oh, wouldn't you love to be there and see that? Probably with her attitude, the gates would be closed.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you wonderful ladies of LOLL!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whatever will she do if she gets to heaven and finds out that Jesus and his father are black?


Well we already know they are Jews.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you wonderful ladies of LOLL!


Happy Thanksgiving to the pretty panda from Texas.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well we already know they are Jews.


Is his father Jewish? All it takes is a Jewish mother.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Enjoy your day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well we already know they are Jews.


They could be black Jews.  The thought of that alone should send her into a seizure!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is his father Jewish? All it takes is a Jewish mother.


Guess it depends upon who you think his father is. My old rabbi told us the reason lines of descendence are through the mother is that you can always be sure who the baby's mother is.

Of course, nowadays with surrogate pregnancies, frozen ova, and all the other "miracles" who can know?

But it is interesting about the DNA study that links all Cohanim to one another through the generations and supposedly back to Moses' brother Aaron.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They could be black Jews.  The thought of that alone should send her into a seizure!


Patty, you are dearer each day.

Hope you and yours have a lovely Thanksgiving.

I just had the second batch of broth cooled down enough to refrigerate (first batch for the stuffing, this one for the gravy) to put everything away and clean up. Ready for a glass of wine then to bed.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Patty, you are dearer each day.
> 
> Hope you and yours have a lovely Thanksgiving.
> 
> I just had the second batch of broth cooled down enough to refrigerate (first batch for the stuffing, this one for the gravy) to put everything away and clean up. Ready for a glass of wine then to bed.


Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Happy TG Day to all posters here. Enjoy your family and friends.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Guess it depends upon who you think his father is. My old rabbi told us the reason lines of descendence are through the mother is that you can always be sure who the baby's mother is.
> 
> Of course, nowadays with surrogate pregnancies, frozen ova, and all the other "miracles" who can know?
> 
> But it is interesting about the DNA study that links all Cohanim to one another through the generations and supposedly back to Moses' brother Aaron.


Careful who you give that information to - the Mormons will have the lot of you baptized in a flash.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Patty, you are dearer each day.
> 
> Hope you and yours have a lovely Thanksgiving.
> 
> I just had the second batch of broth cooled down enough to refrigerate (first batch for the stuffing, this one for the gravy) to put everything away and clean up. Ready for a glass of wine then to bed.


Have a great day tomorrow, Marilyn!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Careful who you give that information to - the Mormons will have the lot of you baptized in a flash.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies! Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow.
For all of you on the east coast, enjoy the snow!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey ladies! Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow.
> For all of you on the east coast, enjoy the snow!


You, too, Patty. Don't eat too much turkey. Save room for pie.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> You, too, Patty. Don't eat too much turkey. Save room for pie.


Always! I might have the pie first tomorrow, just in case


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Always! I might have the pie first tomorrow, just in case


Good plan.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Good evening ladies. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. Out of here for a couple of days.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They could be black Jews.  The thought of that alone should send her into a seizure!


Chuckle - I would like to see the look on her face. Actually it isn't really funny -- it is very very sad and worrisome.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to wish all my American friends a wonderful 
Thanksgiving, with family and friends, good food and good cheer. I am honored to know the people on this thread.

I will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Enjoy your day.


And you, too, NJG.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Careful who you give that information to - the Mormons will have the lot of you baptized in a flash.


They already have, I think. Some people complained when they did it to Anne Frank, so they may have rescinded that one.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Careful who you give that information to - the Mormons will have the lot of you baptized in a flash.


They will baptise you after you die if they do not catch you when you are living. My daughter is a Mormon, so is her husband, he was a bishop at one stage, so I know all about the Mormons. Great people if you can get past the 'Book of Mormon' or 'The Pearl of Great Price'. They have a special baptism font for baptising the dead in their temples. Strangely enough it is mounted on the backs of four golden calves. I asked my daughter if she remembered what Moses did when he came down from the mountain and found his people worshipping the golden calf idol? My daughter has been warned, baptise me after I die and I will come back to haunt not only your dreams but also your waking hours.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

To the readers in the USA, enjoy the celebrations of your Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

To all of the Lollards* on LOLL, have a wonderful Thanksgiving, and if the work feels overwhelming, imagine yourself lolling around afterward, while the men do the cleaning up.

Ah, who do I think I'm kidding?

*The Lollards believed that the Church should help people to live a life of evangelical poverty and imitate Christ. Their ideas influenced the thought of John Huss, who in turn influenced Martin Luther.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Amen to all good wishes from and to such lovely ladies as yourselves. It is truly a blessing to be among you.
I like pie first. That's a new tradition!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is a pleasure to have you among us, Mindy! 
Try the pie first. That way you will be guaranteed to get some!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> They will baptise you after you die if they do not catch you when you are living. My daughter is a Mormon, so is her husband, he was a bishop at one stage, so I know all about the Mormons. Great people if you can get past the 'Book of Mormon' or 'The Pearl of Great Price'. They have a special baptism font for baptising the dead in their temples. Strangely enough it is mounted on the backs of four golden calves. I asked my daughter if she remembered what Moses did when he came down from the mountain and found his people worshipping the golden calf idol? My daughter has been warned, baptise me after I die and I will come back to haunt not only your dreams but also your waking hours.


heehee--sounds delightful! 

Seriously though, I know what you mean. My mother caught the attention of the Mormons whilst experiencing and recovering from a decade-long series of strokes. They were really good to her--came by every day, kept her company, even took her on outings from time to time. We've always assumed that she converted at some point or other--at the very least they baptized her in their temple after she passed away. *shrug* It's never bothered me--it made her happy and they believed they were doing a really good thing, and I think that's what matters.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> To the readers in the USA, enjoy the celebrations of your Thanksgiving Day.


Thanks, Eve!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to wish all my American friends a wonderful
> Thanksgiving, with family and friends, good food and good cheer. I am honored to know the people on this thread.
> 
> I will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


Thanks, Shirley. I'll be thinking of you as well plus all the other fantastic ladies here. Happy Turkey Day, everyone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to wish all my American friends a wonderful
> Thanksgiving, with family and friends, good food and good cheer. I am honored to know the people on this thread.
> 
> I will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


Thank You, Shirley! I am honored to have you as a friend too!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wishing you all a great day for Thanksgiving.

Wish we could have it here in Australia. I love turkey and pumpkin pie!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Always! I might have the pie first tomorrow, just in case


Confucius says: "Life is short. Eat dessert first." And if he didn't my DH says it often enough.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wishing you all a great day for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Wish we could have it here in Australia. I love turkey and pumpkin pie!


Nothing to stop you. Enjoy a feast and we will toast you in turn. Start a new tradition?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving or any other holiday you're celebrating :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I ate tooooo much. It was soooooo good.



Wombatnomore said:


> Wishing you all a great day for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Wish we could have it here in Australia. I love turkey and pumpkin pie!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I ate tooooo much. It was soooooo good.


I was thinking of all of you- Turkey dinner sure sounds great. We had lasana --

Watch for your mail by the way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Daughter planned the menu and we made way too much. I will have about 6 frozen meals for the next whenever and she took home left overs too. But the lemon meringue pie is pretty much history.

Hope you all have a restful rest of the day. The dishes can sit for a while and soak.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wishing you all a great day for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Wish we could have it here in Australia. I love turkey and pumpkin pie!


Why not do it on your own? You have my permission to celebrate Thanksgiving whenever you want to. But don't forget that turkey makes you sleepy, so please refrain from operating heavy machinery after a turkey dinner.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Daughter planned the menu and we made way too much. I will have about 6 frozen meals for the next whenever and she took home left overs too. But the lemon meringue pie is pretty much history.
> 
> Hope you all have a restful rest of the day. The dishes can sit for a while and soak.


 We have yet to sit down - late sleepers. I'm glad everyone enjoyed h̶e̶r̶/̶h̶i̶m̶/themselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's something I've been looking for for a few years and finally found today. I posted a link to one version elsewhere, but this one is very good:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's something I've been looking for for a few years and finally found today. I posted a link to one version elsewhere, but this one is very good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Nothing to stop you. Enjoy a feast and we will toast you in turn. Start a new tradition?


And I may do just that! Just my son and I. We love having little rituals which we keep from year to year.

So, this week end, I will purchase a 'turkey roll' from the butcher (big breast pounded somewhat and delicious stuffing rolled up in it), and I will make a pumpkin pie.

Done and done. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not do it on your own? You have my permission to celebrate Thanksgiving whenever you want to. But don't forget that turkey makes you sleepy, so please refrain from operating heavy machinery after a turkey dinner.


Just made the decision to do so. Next year we'll do it on your Thanksgiving day. This year we're having it on the weekend, probably Sunday.

You're right about the side effects of turkey. A delicious experience eating it and a delicious experience sleeping it.

Can't wait.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just made the decision to do so. Next year we'll do it on your Thanksgiving day. This year we're having it on the weekend, probably Sunday.
> 
> You're right about the side effects of turkey. A delicious experience eating it and a delicious experience sleeping it.
> 
> Can't wait.


And the best part of turkey and all the trimmings are the left overs. I love a sandwich of turkey, stuffing and cranberries, on some good homemade bread. Yum, yum.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> And the best part of turkey and all the trimmings are the left overs. I love a sandwich of turkey, stuffing and cranberries, on some good homemade bread. Yum, yum.


Oh Joy! my favorite part of a Turkey Dinner- (the next day and 2 or 3 days thereafter!! oh, oh, oh!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They could be black Jews.  The thought of that alone should send her into a seizure!


She'd have had a fit living here in Charleston some time ago. We had a chief of police named Reuben Greenberg.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> And the best part of turkey and all the trimmings are the left overs. I love a sandwich of turkey, stuffing and cranberries, on some good homemade bread. Yum, yum.


Stop. I'm still full, and you're making me hungry again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hilarious!!! But true


It must be true. It's his own voice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She'd have had a fit living here in Charleston some time ago. We had a chief of police named Reuben Greenberg.


Wow. Not only is he a Jewish cop; he is also a black chief of police.

Charleston seems to have a very interesting collection of religious institutions. I was there once for 2 days many years ago, and I remember walking down one street that had one church after another, with a synagogue here or there. And probably now there are mosques as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All, Hope your holidays were good. I love Jband's pic. I cannot image that there would be many black jews in SC. I know in Brooklyn there is a community. Very interesting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All, Hope your holidays were good. I love Jband's pic. I cannot image that there would be many black jews in SC. I know in Brooklyn there is a community. Very interesting.


Nearly every Orthodox synagogue up here has at least one black family.

And what about the Ethiopian Jews who were airlifted Israel? They'd been keeping Jewish traditions for centuries with no contact with the greater Jewish community. Come to think of it, there are plenty of black Jews. Would LTL survive learning that?

Oh, and don't forget Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Think of us when you enjoy it.



Wombatnomore said:


> And I may do just that! Just my son and I. We love having little rituals which we keep from year to year.
> 
> So, this week end, I will purchase a 'turkey roll' from the butcher (big breast pounded somewhat and delicious stuffing rolled up in it), and I will make a pumpkin pie.
> 
> Done and done. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> And the best part of turkey and all the trimmings are the left overs. I love a sandwich of turkey, stuffing and cranberries, on some good homemade bread. Yum, yum.


I know! It is absolutely delicious after the fact. I love it in a baguette with, as you do, stuffing, cranberry sauce and alph alpha sprouts. Nothing like it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Think of us when you enjoy it.


I most certainly will Dame. I was thinking about you all over night before bed, knowing you would all enjoy your feasts and I was right!

I'm glad everyone had a great Thanksgiving. It's a great celebration.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I most certainly will Dame. I was thinking about you all over night before bed, knowing you would all enjoy your feasts and I was right!
> 
> I'm glad everyone had a great Thanksgiving. It's a great celebration.


Next year we will design a virtual thanksgiving for our 
english speaking aliens.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://thegazette.com/subject/news/public-safety/police-man-stopped-for-dui-reaches-for-handgun-20141127

Just read this in our local paper. Now here was a drunk with a gun, trying to pull it out to what, shoot the cop? Could have been real tragic and he probably didn't know what he was doing. He probably had that gun with him in whatever bar he was drinking in. He was charged for carrying a weapon, so maybe he didn't have a permit to carry, which evidently meant nothing to him anyway. 
Another scenario, if he had been black, drunk and holding a gun in his hand, he would probably be dead. Are Iowa City police like most others, not sure, but boy we must have the right to carry, even though sometimes we may not be responsible.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Next year we will design a virtual thanksgiving for our
> english speaking aliens.


Thank you. I am touched! :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> http://thegazette.com/subject/news/public-safety/police-man-stopped-for-dui-reaches-for-handgun-20141127
> 
> Just read this in our local paper. Now here was a drunk with a gun, trying to pull it out to what, shoot the cop? Could have been real tragic and he probably didn't know what he was doing. He probably had that gun with him in whatever bar he was drinking in. He was charged for carrying a weapon, so maybe he didn't have a permit to carry, which evidently meant nothing to him anyway.
> Another scenario, if he had been black, drunk and holding a gun in his hand, he would probably be dead. Are Iowa City police like most others, not sure, but boy we must have the right to carry, even though sometimes we may not be responsible.


I see the contradiction here. I firmly believe that the USA will continue with all these problems until the core issues are addressed. Right to bear arms vs the Pursuit of Happiness?

Children (primarily black) being stopped, arrested and killed by police. Mentally disturbed individuals opening random fire on groups. These are just two obvious examples.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Nearly every Orthodox synagogue up here has at least one black family.
> 
> And what about the Ethiopian Jews who were airlifted Israel? They'd been keeping Jewish traditions for centuries with no contact with the greater Jewish community. Come to think of it, there are plenty of black Jews. Would LTL survive learning that?
> 
> Oh, and don't forget Sammy Davis, Jr.


My community has many Jews by choice who are from different ethnic backgrounds including Chinese and Japanese, former Catholics, and former Protestants. And at bar and bas mitzvahs we have guests, relatives of the family, who are from a multitude of ethnic origins.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry for interrupting an interesting thread to change the subject for just a moment. _I just spent the last hour watching Will Ferrel play President George Bush. He was fantastic_. I would suggest everyone who gets a chance to watch it. He played Bush perfectly and got a standing ovation afterwards.

People are so busy knocking President Obama they forget President Bush's history.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She'd have had a fit living here in Charleston some time ago. We had a chief of police named Reuben Greenberg.


Oy vey!
Sephardic Jews.
Not just black, but Spanish too....from Spain.
But, Greenberg love it...great!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorry for interrupting an interesting thread to change the subject for just a moment. _I just spent the last hour watching Will Ferrel play President George Bush. He was fantastic_. I would suggest everyone who gets a chance to watch it. He played Bush perfectly and got a standing ovation afterwards.
> 
> People are so busy knocking President Obama they forget President Bush's history.


Not me! I will never forget the Shrub's reign any more than I will Saint Ronald Reagan.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MindyT - choose an avatar for yourself so we can picture you in some way. I always like your funny posts.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> MindyT - choose an avatar for yourself so we can picture you in some way. I always like your funny posts.


Oh darn now I have to read and think!
Don't know how to do avatar but will read and see.
OK! Thanks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorry for interrupting an interesting thread to change the subject for just a moment. _I just spent the last hour watching Will Ferrel play President George Bush. He was fantastic_. I would suggest everyone who gets a chance to watch it. He played Bush perfectly and got a standing ovation afterwards.
> 
> People are so busy knocking President Obama they forget President Bush's history.


Perhaps one of the reasons Obama bashers do the bashing is to keep people's minds too busy to remember Dubya's record and his actions during his presidency. Distract people from that and they forget so quickly how he handled the job.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is quite interesting.

http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/watch/shocking-mistake-in-darren-wilson-grand-jury-364273731666


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My community has many Jews by choice who are from different ethnic backgrounds including Chinese and Japanese, former Catholics, and former Protestants. And at bar and bas mitzvahs we have guests, relatives of the family, who are from a multitude of ethnic origins.


How interesting. It must be fun to meet with all different background in shul. The variety in my community tends to do with age; except for the few black families, everyone else is exactly like everyone else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps one of the reasons Obama bashers do the bashing is to keep people's minds too busy to remember Dubya's record and his actions during his presidency. Distract people from that and they forget so quickly how he handled the job.


They absolutely seem never to have noticed all the things he did that outdid Obama. Not even Halliburton.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/watch/shocking-mistake-in-darren-wilson-grand-jury-364273731666


The comments following the video are also quite enlightening.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Woo hoo, with help from my KP friend, lo and behold, my alter ego...a wild mustang for an Avatar.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They absolutely seem never to have noticed all the things he did that outdid Obama. Not even Halliburton.


Somehow I envisioned Howdy Doody sitting on Dick Cheney's lap.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Super! Free, wild, and beautiful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/watch/shocking-mistake-in-darren-wilson-grand-jury-364273731666


It's jaw-dropping!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Woo hoo, with help from my KP friend, lo and behold, my alter ego...a wild mustang for an Avatar.


It's a beauty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Somehow I envisioned Howdy Doody sitting on Dick Cheney's lap.


I think there were pictures of that when the two were called to testify at some congressional hearing. They refused to split up, with good reason.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Oh darn now I have to read and think!
> Don't know how to do avatar but will read and see.
> OK! Thanks.


Gorgeous T. What a fine horse! Good choice.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/watch/shocking-mistake-in-darren-wilson-grand-jury-364273731666


OMG! That's appalling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are those of us who never forget, and there are those who never remember.



MindyT said:


> Not me! I will never forget the Shrub's reign any more than I will Saint Ronald Reagan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now I picture you as a free spirit.



MindyT said:


> Oh darn now I have to read and think!
> Don't know how to do avatar but will read and see.
> OK! Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand the apologetic tone from President Obama. Too many naysayers around him. I'd clean house.



MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps one of the reasons Obama bashers do the bashing is to keep people's minds too busy to remember Dubya's record and his actions during his presidency. Distract people from that and they forget so quickly how he handled the job.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there a written article?



Poor Purl said:


> It's jaw-dropping!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is there a written article?


I looked for a transcript but didn't find one. I just watched the video and now I feel absolutely sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are several articles to be found in Google. One of the most appalling is the fact that Wilson was charged under a 1979 state law allowing him to shoot a suspect as soon as he ran away. This law was ruled unconstitutional by the Supreme Court in 1985. That means he was charged under a law that hasn't been in effect for 30 years.

By handing the Grand Jurors a copy of this law, the prosecution made it impossible for them to indite the officer. To me it seems as though someone very high up in command was intent the officer should go free.

Darren Wilson is leaving the Ferguson police force and is in negotiations to determine the conditions. I'll leave you to imagine what is occurring.



NJG said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/watch/shocking-mistake-in-darren-wilson-grand-jury-364273731666


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I looked for a transcript but didn't find one. I just watched the video and now I feel absolutely sick.


"Appalling" doesn't do it justice. The assistant DA was an accessory after the fact and should face criminal charges as well.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> There are several articles to be found in Google. One of the most appalling is the fact that Wilson was charged under a 1979 state law allowing him to shoot a suspect as soon as he ran away. This law was ruled unconstitutional by the Supreme Court in 1985. That means he was charged under a law that hasn't been in effect for 30 years.


And when one of the grand jury asked if the US Supreme Court findings overturned state laws, the prosecutor told him that it was nothing he had to worry about. She couldn't bring herself to give a truthful answer that comes in one word...yes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And when one of the grand jury asked if the US Supreme Court findings overturned state laws, the prosecutor told him that it was nothing he had to worry about. She couldn't bring herself to give a truthful answer that comes in one word...yes.


Yes, I saw that. Lawrence O'Donnell did a great job explaining what was so shocking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG. This has to be stopped, and guilty must be punished.



jbandsma said:


> And when one of the grand jury asked if the US Supreme Court findings overturned state laws, the prosecutor told him that it was nothing he had to worry about. She couldn't bring herself to give a truthful answer that comes in one word...yes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am hearing now that Wilson is worried about his own life and has been in hiding for a long time. (Yet he was able to get married.) He moves from house to house and hides in movie theatres when he does go out. His lawyers are warning him not to go back to policing especially in Furgeson. He needs to change his name, appearance and look over his shoulder for a very long time. So he did not get away scott free.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am hearing now that Wilson is worried about his own life and has been in hiding for a long time. (Yet he was able to get married.) He moves from house to house and hides in movie theatres when he does go out. His lawyers are warning him not to go back to policing especially in Furgeson. He needs to change his name, appearance and look over his shoulder for a very long time. So he did not get away scott free.


Maybe not, but anywhere he goes there's always going to be the chance that he's going to do it again. And that's nowhere near being able to be called justice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Maybe not, but anywhere he goes there's always going to be the chance that he's going to do it again. And that's nowhere near being able to be called justice.


I am hearing now that from his lawyer that his police career is over. He would be a liability to any force since he is a potential target.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am hearing now that from his lawyer that his police career is over. He would be a liability to any force since he is a potential target.


He doesn't have to be part of the police to do it again. Just move to a state (like mine) with "stand your ground" laws. And as long as you aren't black or female, all you have to do is say "I was scared" and walk off to do it again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Unbelievable! Can't something be done about that? Are they going to be able to get away with such a dreadful
lie? 

I am appalled. I think that it should be posted on the other thread - It is so obvious and so deliberate if he is correct and usually he is correct. I hope some of the other news sources pick it up and it is broadcast everywhere.

I wonder why they are even talking to him. Is he going to get a settlement when he leaves? It leaves such a dreadful message - the whole mess. I sure hope that their actions are publicized and not hidden.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What police person was ever indicted? It is carte blanche when you are a cop. Should have become one and then I could have killed Xman with impunity.

"Thanksgiving Disaster" is an interesting thread. The OP had a TG from hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He seems to be negotiating a severance contract. If he walks away with his freedom and a pot of gold, I'm going to be marching in the streets. Care to join me?



SQM said:


> I am hearing now that Wilson is worried about his own life and has been in hiding for a long time. (Yet he was able to get married.) He moves from house to house and hides in movie theatres when he does go out. His lawyers are warning him not to go back to policing especially in Furgeson. He needs to change his name, appearance and look over his shoulder for a very long time. So he did not get away scott free.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I bet they offer him a chunk of change from the city coffers.



jbandsma said:


> Maybe not, but anywhere he goes there's always going to be the chance that he's going to do it again. And that's nowhere near being able to be called justice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me one bit. And who would want the murderer on their police force?



SQM said:


> I am hearing now that from his lawyer that his police career is over. He would be a liability to any force since he is a potential target.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I bet they offer him a chunk of change from the city coffers.


They must really want to see the city burn to the ground if they even consider doing that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't find "Thanksgiving Disaster" by Search. Any hints? Who opened and when? Exact title? Thanks.



SQM said:


> What police person was ever indicted? It is carte blanche when you are a cop. Should have become one and then I could have killed Xman with impunity.
> 
> "Thanksgiving Disaster" is an interesting thread. The OP had a TG from hell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look how hard they've pushed it so far. I do think it's falling apart. White folks aren't fooled either.



jbandsma said:


> They must really want to see the city burn to the ground if they even consider doing that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The problem is McCullouch is the son of a policeman who was killed on the job, so he will support policemen no matter what. I think that I read that he just won re-election, so by the time he is up again, they will have forgotten all about this and he will probably retain his job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> What police person was ever indicted? It is carte blanche when you are a cop. Should have become one and then I could have killed Xman with impunity.
> 
> "Thanksgiving Disaster" is an interesting thread. The OP had a TG from hell.


here is the link to Thanksgiving Disaster -- just click on it.

Makes you wonder!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302059-3.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm getting too judgmental. People seemed not to appreciate other's efforts to entertain them. Just my opinion.



Designer1234 said:


> here is the link to Thanksgiving Disaster -- just click on it.
> 
> Makes you wonder!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302059-3.html


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi ladies..had a wonderful day after with daughter who goes back to SF in the morning. Boy we laugh a lot and it's good. I am still thankful for all you ladies and your sense of humor, intelligence, and thoughtful presentations. And cool avatars.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're so glad to have you join in. You add a lot to the mix. Glad you had a wonderful day with your daughter. Keep laughing.



MindyT said:


> Hi ladies..had a wonderful day after with daughter who goes back to SF in the morning. Boy we laugh a lot and it's good. I am still thankful for all you ladies and your sense of humor, intelligence, and thoughtful presentations. And cool avatars.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hi ladies..had a wonderful day after with daughter who goes back to SF in the morning. Boy we laugh a lot and it's good. I am still thankful for all you ladies and your sense of humor, intelligence, and thoughtful presentations. And cool avatars.


Aren't adult daughters the best thing ever. I have two of them and we have so much fun when we get together. One lives close by and the other one about 2 hrs away. I feel so blessed when we get to spend time together, as I am sure you do too. Add into that two grandchildren and what more could any one want.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> He seems to be negotiating a severance contract. If he walks away with his freedom and a pot of gold, I'm going to be marching in the streets. Care to join me?


When I visit my evil Republican Twin I will join you. I cannot run in the streets like I used to in the '60s.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Can't find "Thanksgiving Disaster" by Search. Any hints? Who opened and when? Exact title? Thanks.


it is under chat and that is the title of the thread.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> it is under chat and that is the title of the thread.


I posted the link in a few posts back.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> "Appalling" doesn't do it justice. The assistant DA was an accessory after the fact and should face criminal charges as well.


So what's preventing that?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So what's preventing that?


She's white.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Hi ladies..had a wonderful day after with daughter who goes back to SF in the morning. Boy we laugh a lot and it's good. I am still thankful for all you ladies and your sense of humor, intelligence, and thoughtful presentations. And cool avatars.


Go wild thing!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> She's white.


Oh, that figures. :|


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She's white.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> He seems to be negotiating a severance contract. If he walks away with his freedom and a pot of gold, I'm going to be marching in the streets. Care to join me?


Or he could move to Idaho where Mark Furman (remember OJ?) and numerous retired police and fire go.

Sorry any Idahoan K p'rs but it does seem lots of Republicans go there to retire, play, hunt, etc.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Or he could move to Idaho where Mark Furman (remember OJ?) and numerous retired police and fire go.
> 
> Sorry any Idahoan K p'rs but it does seem lots of Republicans go there to retire, play, hunt, etc.


Hide.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Hide.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> What police person was ever indicted? It is carte blanche when you are a cop. Should have become one and then I could have killed Xman with impunity.
> 
> "Thanksgiving Disaster" is an interesting thread. The OP had a TG from hell.


Egads, I just read the whole thing and made a few comments. Sounds like a Chevy Chase movie, the kind that after you see the ads for it you choose not to go see it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Egads, I just read the whole thing and made a few comments. Sounds like a Chevy Chase movie, the kind that after you see the ads for it you choose not to go see it.


Yeah, it probably wasn't as funny as it sounds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yeah, it probably wasn't as funny as it sounds. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Glad the OP got up and left. What a zoo.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How could I have forgotten Mark Furman of OJ trial fame? Too many in between I guess. Thanks for the reminder Mindy. Hidy-Idaho and parts of Wyoming, Montana seem to foster a Wild West attitude in some. IMHO



MindyT said:


> Or he could move to Idaho where Mark Furman (remember OJ?) and numerous retired police and fire go.
> 
> Sorry any Idahoan K p'rs but it does seem lots of Republicans go there to retire, play, hunt, etc.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> How could I have forgotten Mark Furman of OJ trial fame? Too many in between I guess. Thanks for the reminder Mindy. Hidy-Idaho and parts of Wyoming, Montana seem to foster a Wild West attitude in some. IMHO


Agreeing. My brother has lived in Montana since the early 90's and sez it's a hot bed of Rep. life. If you stay in a college town like Helena or a ski resort town like Columbia Falls you are ok. But very wild west mentality and all that portends.

Read a funny t-shirt today, " manure occurs". Made me laugh.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Agreeing. My brother has lived in Montana since the early 90's and sez it's a hot bed of Rep. life. If you stay in a college town like Helena or a ski resort town like Columbia Falls you are ok. But very wild west mentality and all that portends.
> 
> Read a funny t-shirt today, " manure occurs". Made me laugh.


Same in Arizona. Tea Party stronghold.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Agreeing. My brother has lived in Montana since the early 90's and sez it's a hot bed of Rep. life. If you stay in a college town like Helena or a ski resort town like Columbia Falls you are ok. But very wild west mentality and all that portends.
> 
> Read a funny t-shirt today, " manure occurs". Made me laugh.


Feces transpires.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Feces transpires.


Excrement erupts!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another bout of bathroom jokes....which I appreciate.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Another bout of bathroom jokes....which I appreciate.


Me too. They all made me hum with happiness.

Doody calls.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Me too. They all made me hum with happiness.
> 
> Doody calls.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Excrement erupts!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Me too. They all made me hum with happiness.
> 
> Doody calls.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

So here's where you've all been!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Teddy Bear thread is interesting. LOLL is a nice meeting place. Spread the word.



Camacho said:


> So here's where you've all been!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30265373

Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.

Wow, the R's just do not know the bottom when they reach it. But, you will be glad to know after " many hours of prayer" she apologizes. Of course, prayer is inserted....apparently a good Christian doesn't know it's just not on to criticize the First Children. Wonder if they will be able to blame Hillary for the incident in some way. Maybe it was a Bengazi turkey, since Bengazi has become such a turkey for the R's. 
Carry on....... it's just too too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30265373
> 
> Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, that is low. You're right, Mindy--it's striking that the so-called Christian Lauten needs divine guidance when it comes to writing about the First Children. I wonder how many urgent addresses go up to the Lord as Lauten struggles through her day--pleas about what to wear, where to park, which artificial sweetener to add to her coffee. *retch*


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.


Nothing new. Amy Carter was slammed for reading a book at dinner. Chelsea Clinton was labeled "the White House dog", Obamas children have been called retarded, backward, other names.

Doesn't stop with the Democratic administrations' children, either. When first running against Bush II in the primaries, they made all kinds of insinuations and nasty comments about McCain's "black" daughter...his adopted child. (Which made me sick to see a picture of him hugging Bush AFTER all this was done to his child)

But did you ever see any outrage about the Bush twins underage drinking, drunken brawling, getting arrested? Well yes, there was outrage...about the media that published these events for all to see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> So here's where you've all been!


Camacho, it's so good to see you here. Have you settled into your new home? You moved to Maine, didn't you, or is my memory abandoning me?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30265373
> 
> Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.
> 
> ...


What a pig! But after all, since she has no respect for the President, or even the Office of the President, why should she watch what she says about two young black girls?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Would someone share the link to the Teddy Bear thread. Cannot seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Would someone share the link to the Teddy Bear thread. Cannot seem to find it. Thanks.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301625-1.html

Page one


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That was a new low. Chastising children and criticizing the parents in front of the. Tacky, tacky. Pray all you want.



MindyT said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30265373
> 
> Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh boy, that is low. You're right, Mindy--it's striking that the so-called Christian Lauten needs divine guidance when it comes to writing about the First Children. I wonder how many urgent addresses go up to the Lord as Lauten struggles through her day--pleas about what to wear, where to park, which artificial sweetener to add to her coffee. *retch*


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:  Dimwit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Would someone share the link to the Teddy Bear thread. Cannot seem to find it. Thanks.


Here's where it starts; it's worth reading from the beginning.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301625-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Winding Road aka Windy seems to slip into kpg's persona. I took a polite swing or two. I do get tired of someone telling everyone they don't know how to read or think. Then ltl makes an appearance or two. I guess she's a good example for us to adopt. Retch.



DGreen said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301625-1.html
> 
> Page one


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Camacho, it's so good to see you here. Have you settled into your new home? You moved to Maine, didn't you, or is my memory abandoning me?


We will be moving to Maine in the spring. Right now I am going up to Maine every two months (details on my most recent trip are on Knitter's Tea Party) to deal with stuff associated with the new house. It will be set on its foundation by the beginning of April. The factory will start working on the house by the beginning of February. We have to make every last little decision about every detail before then. I am eagerly looking forward to being there. The design of the roof has just changed radically on this trip up. We saw the solar guy on Friday and thought about what he had to say, and asked the builder on Monday if they can do a hip roof and he said yes but it will cost a bit more. Since the gables have come out weird on both the first and second set of prints, a hip roof will probably be worth it. We should have enough solar panels on the roof to cover our electricity including heat and hot water when this thing is finished.
You're invited to come up once we are in there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds great. Love to hear all the details. Planning to downsize in the spring.



Camacho said:


> We will be moving to Maine in the spring. Right now I am going up to Maine every two months (details on my most recent trip are on Knitter's Tea Party) to deal with stuff associated with the new house. It will be set on its foundation by the beginning of April. The factory will start working on the house by the beginning of February. We have to make every last little decision about every detail before then. I am eagerly looking forward to being there. The design of the roof has just changed radically on this trip up. We saw the solar guy on Friday and thought about what he had to say, and asked the builder on Monday if they can do a hip roof and he said yes but it will cost a bit more. Since the gables have come out weird on both the first and second set of prints, a hip roof will probably be worth it. We should have enough solar panels on the roof to cover our electricity including heat and hot water when this thing is finished.
> You're invited to come up once we are in there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's where it starts; it's worth reading from the beginning.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301625-1.html


Totally loved it. The best part was when The Lisa jumped in. I was surprised that JJ posted. She usually keeps her nose clean.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> We will be moving to Maine in the spring. Right now I am going up to Maine every two months (details on my most recent trip are on Knitter's Tea Party) to deal with stuff associated with the new house. It will be set on its foundation by the beginning of April. The factory will start working on the house by the beginning of February. We have to make every last little decision about every detail before then. I am eagerly looking forward to being there. The design of the roof has just changed radically on this trip up. We saw the solar guy on Friday and thought about what he had to say, and asked the builder on Monday if they can do a hip roof and he said yes but it will cost a bit more. Since the gables have come out weird on both the first and second set of prints, a hip roof will probably be worth it. We should have enough solar panels on the roof to cover our electricity including heat and hot water when this thing is finished.
> You're invited to come up once we are in there.


Thank you. If I can walk normally by then, I might surprise you. (Isn't that a nightmare - surprise guests showing up while you're still unpacking?) It sounds like a huge amount of work on your part. It also sounds like "Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House."

How are you feeling? I hope you're getting new reserves of adrenalin to keep you going. :roll:

Okay, off to the tea party to read about your trip.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Totally loved it. The best part was when The Lisa jumped in. I was surprised that JJ posted. She usually keeps her nose clean.


The Lisa? JJ? You are a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.

EDIT: Okay, JJ is Jessica-Jean (I'd have figure it out if you'd put in the hyphen), but I missed The Lisa. Which on was she?

But you are still a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:  Dimwit.


Yup, don't you love the idiots who say totally inappropriate, hurtful, stupid things then think if they say a prayer it exonerates them? If there is a G-d I should hope s/he has caller ID on the prayer line to enable tuning out the pests.

And have you read the teddy bear topic? I went as far as page 6 and that seemed enough. WR has a VL fetish, then VL came on board and said hi. There are some pathetic losers out there as well as some sour puppy mommies. Fortunately most of the people with whom I have come in contact are nice, sweet, funny or all of the above. Gotta laugh sometimes.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nothing new. Amy Carter was slammed for reading a book at dinner. Chelsea Clinton was labeled "the White House dog", Obamas children have been called retarded, backward, other names.
> 
> Doesn't stop with the Democratic administrations' children, either. When first running against Bush II in the primaries, they made all kinds of insinuations and nasty comments about McCain's "black" daughter...his adopted child. (Which made me sick to see a picture of him hugging Bush AFTER all this was done to his child)
> 
> But did you ever see any outrage about the Bush twins underage drinking, drunken brawling, getting arrested? Well yes, there was outrage...about the media that published these events for all to see.


Funny, that's what I said to DH when he showed me the story on line this a.m. And only outrage was at the press for reporting the drunken Shrubbies, and let us not forget the estimable icon Dan Rather being finally fired for his story about Shrub's military record. Only later, naturally, to be vindicated, too late, too late.

The best part I forgot was whilst searching for the link to send today, I came across a link for a R. saying that the Obama children were not even birthed by Michelle because they don't look like either parent. Can you even get your head around that?! I suppose they weren't born in America either and look like Kenyans.

If it weren't so darned funny, I would cry......every day.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I suppose they weren't born in America either and look like Kenyans.


There's one very good reason Barack wasn't born in Kenya.

It didn't exist when he was born.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, and remember when *Rush Limbaugh* called Michelle Obama "fat"?

(The name for him that I'd like to use would probably get me a nastgram)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Some toilet drama:

*Man injured by Amsterdam pop-up toilet*
_A man in the Dutch city of Amsterdam has been injured after a pop-up public toilet sunk into the ground emerged unexpectedly._

The man was hit by a moped which was thrown up in the air as the so-called UriLift toilet suddenly rose up.

He is being treated in hospital for minor injuries.

The toilets are a feature of central areas of Amsterdam, emerging at night to deter people from urinating in the streets.

Witnesses nearby reported hearing a loud bang at the time of the accident.

One man tweeted an image of the aftermath, writing: "Literally just walked past this explosion about two minutes before. Feeling lucky."

It is not clear what caused the incident.

Results of an investigation are due after the weekend.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30254888


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The Lisa? JJ? You are a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, JJ is Jessica-Jean (I'd have figure it out if you'd put in the hyphen), but I missed The Lisa. Which on was she?
> 
> But you are still a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.


Toward the beginning, Lisa jumped in using Lisa as part of her name. Super great show down!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you. If I can walk normally by then, I might surprise you. (Isn't that a nightmare - surprise guests showing up while you're still unpacking?) It sounds like a huge amount of work on your part. It also sounds like "Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House."
> 
> How are you feeling? I hope you're getting new reserves of adrenalin to keep you going. :roll:
> 
> Okay, off to the tea party to read about your trip.


It feels like "Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House," too. What is the nightmare in surprise guests showing up? But if you show up the last weekend in June my husband and son and dog and cat will be there without me, as I'll be on my annual trip to the other coast that weekend. I wouldn't want to miss meeting you in person. Adrenalin? What's that? (Now visualize my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.) I'm not sure what I am running on. But since I've stopped eating sugar in many many forms, I have been feeling much more energetic than I had in quite a while.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Some toilet drama:
> 
> *Man injured by Amsterdam pop-up toilet*
> _A man in the Dutch city of Amsterdam has been injured after a pop-up public toilet sunk into the ground emerged unexpectedly._
> ...


Apparently, the poo flew?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Apparently, the poo flew?


Another good one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> It feels like "Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House," too. What is the nightmare in surprise guests showing up? But if you show up the last weekend in June my husband and son and dog and cat will be there without me, as I'll be on my annual trip to the other coast that weekend. I wouldn't want to miss meeting you in person. Adrenalin? What's that? (Now visualize my tongue firmly planted in my cheek.) I'm not sure what I am running on. But since I've stopped eating sugar in many many forms, I have been feeling much more energetic than I had in quite a while.


Surprise guests have a tendency to look into places you haven't had time to straighten up. At least my guests do. And my husband thinks that even closets have to be neatened up if company is coming. Even if they're just coming for dinner. He grew up in a home that looked as if nobody ever did anything there, with everything put away the instant it left your hand - and that's how he'd like our place. I like it looking, um, used. Our worst arguments are about neatness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Toward the beginning, Lisa jumped in using Lisa as part of her name. Super great show down!


Could it have been deleted? I did not see it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30265373
> 
> Here's a real Turkey, the communications director for Rep. Fincher of Tennessee, slamming the President's daughters at the turkey pardoning ceremony.
> 
> ...


She is one sick human being. The worst thing is, she still feels the same way as do lots of others like her. She just apologized for appearances and probably because she was told to, but I am sure they were Benghazi turkeys, why else would they pardon them. Fincher is also one who want to cut the snap program, but at the same time he took 8.9 million in farm subsidies over the last 10 years, as he is a cotton farmer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard about her remarks on CNN but don't know what she said. It did say that some Republicans are upset as well as Democrats and that she was sorry.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Some toilet drama:
> 
> *Man injured by Amsterdam pop-up toilet*
> _A man in the Dutch city of Amsterdam has been injured after a pop-up public toilet sunk into the ground emerged unexpectedly._
> ...


I think that is scarey, a toilet suddenly emerging from the bowels of the earth and emerging so suddenly that moped riders crash into them????? I think it might end up with "well I did want to go but now this toilet has emerged out of the earth I do not need to go anymore, I seem to have gone already". :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Surprise guests have a tendency to look into places you haven't had time to straighten up. At least my guests do. And my husband thinks that even closets have to be neatened up if company is coming. Even if they're just coming for dinner. He grew up in a home that looked as if nobody ever did anything there, with everything put away the instant it left your hand - and that's how he'd like our place. I like it looking, um, used. Our worst arguments are about neatness.


My grandmother was big into hospitality and always wanted guests to feel welcome. She often said that if someone came to her house looking for dirt, they should find some. I'm very hospitable, too.

And I can think of lots of things I want chiseled onto my headstone - "She was a great housekeeper" isn't one of them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think that is scarey, a toilet suddenly emerging from the bowels of the earth and emerging so suddenly that moped riders crash into them????? I think it might end up with "well I did want to go but now this toilet has emerged out of the earth I do not need to go anymore, I seem to have gone already". :roll: :roll: :roll:


Can you imagine the insurance report? Cause of accident: erupting toilet.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think that is scarey, a toilet suddenly emerging from the bowels of the earth and emerging so suddenly that moped riders crash into them????? I think it might end up with "well I did want to go but now this toilet has emerged out of the earth I do not need to go anymore, I seem to have gone already". :roll: :roll: :roll:


This is a first, Eve. Thanks for sharing your "potty humor". I needed a little levity after reading some of the other threads
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think that is scarey, a toilet suddenly emerging from the bowels of the earth and emerging so suddenly that moped riders crash into them????? I think it might end up with "well I did want to go but now this toilet has emerged out of the earth I do not need to go anymore, I seem to have gone already". :roll: :roll: :roll:


I think it is scary that that is how they keep them for urinating in the street. I use to work for a boss that paid a fine for doing that. Must not have any law against it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Surprise guests have a tendency to look into places you haven't had time to straighten up. At least my guests do. And my husband thinks that even closets have to be neatened up if company is coming. Even if they're just coming for dinner. He grew up in a home that looked as if nobody ever did anything there, with everything put away the instant it left your hand - and that's how he'd like our place. I like it looking, um, used. Our worst arguments are about neatness.


I must tell Our devoted readership that PP has a wonderfully interesting and quintessential New York City apartment. It is fabulous.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Surprise guests have a tendency to look into places you haven't had time to straighten up. At least my guests do. And my husband thinks that even closets have to be neatened up if company is coming. Even if they're just coming for dinner. He grew up in a home that looked as if nobody ever did anything there, with everything put away the instant it left your hand - and that's how he'd like our place. I like it looking, um, used. Our worst arguments are about neatness.


When I am in control, as in able to walk, my house is lived in but fairly clean. Once I lose control, it goes downhill pretty fast. However, the new house will be new, so there will not have been a chance yet to make a mess of it, and there will just be the three of us living in it, so there will be no one else to blame the mess on. Another thing making it tend toward presentable: when I don't like what is underneath the mess, I am a lot less likely to keep on top of the mess; when I do like what is under the mess, I get it neat and clean down to the elegance every week. I like everything about my new house, so I will be keeping on top of any mess in it. So this new house should be fairly presentable at least until the windows and curtains need cleaning.  I hope. I can hope, can't I?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Camacho said:


> When I am in control, as in able to walk, my house is lived in but fairly clean. Once I lose control, it goes downhill pretty fast. However, the new house will be new, so there will not have been a chance yet to make a mess of it, and there will just be the three of us living in it, so there will be no one else to blame the mess on. Another thing making it tend toward presentable: when I don't like what is underneath the mess, I am a lot less likely to keep on top of the mess; when I do like what is under the mess, I get it neat and clean down to the elegance every week. I like everything about my new house, so I will be keeping on top of any mess in it. So this new house should be fairly presentable at least until the windows and curtains need cleaning.  I hope. I can hope, can't I?


I would love to visit it . It sounds as if it will be a wonderful house and will quickly become a 'home'.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think that is scarey, a toilet suddenly emerging from the bowels of the earth and emerging so suddenly that moped riders crash into them????? I think it might end up with "well I did want to go but now this toilet has emerged out of the earth I do not need to go anymore, I seem to have gone already". :roll: :roll: :roll:


Of course it's scary if you've never seen those before (I haven't). And yet it's oddly funny, as you demonstrate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My grandmother was big into hospitality and always wanted guests to feel welcome. She often said that if someone came to her house looking for dirt, they should find some. I'm very hospitable, too.
> 
> And I can think of lots of things I want chiseled onto my headstone - "She was a great housekeeper" isn't one of them.


I agree with you and your Gran. Now that DH is home all the time, I leave the cleaning to him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a first, Eve. Thanks for sharing your "potty humor". I needed a little levity after reading some of the other threads
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Here's more levity for you (and welcome back again, Cheeky). The Google ad that showed up on this page was:

Urinary Problem Solutions
See Urinary Problems Symptoms, Treatments, Prevention &


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you and your Gran. Now that DH is home all the time, I leave the cleaning to him.


If he's fussy, seems only fair!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> When I am in control, as in able to walk, my house is lived in but fairly clean. Once I lose control, it goes downhill pretty fast. However, the new house will be new, so there will not have been a chance yet to make a mess of it, and there will just be the three of us living in it, so there will be no one else to blame the mess on. Another thing making it tend toward presentable: when I don't like what is underneath the mess, I am a lot less likely to keep on top of the mess; when I do like what is under the mess, I get it neat and clean down to the elegance every week. I like everything about my new house, so I will be keeping on top of any mess in it. So this new house should be fairly presentable at least until the windows and curtains need cleaning.  I hope. I can hope, can't I?


Newness tends to have that effect on most of us. I bet when you go away in June, the guys will keep it spotless till you get back.

Naturally, the best news is that you're getting along at times without a wheelchair. It's been a very long journey, hasn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If he's fussy, seems only fair!


He complains anyway, but after all, he's a lawyer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is a first, Eve. Thanks for sharing your "potty humor". I needed a little levity after reading some of the other threads
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Cheeky, if you need more levity, look at the series of messages following http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301030-55.html#6437332


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I must tell Our devoted readership that PP has a wonderfully interesting and quintessential New York City apartment. It is fabulous.


You were there at night, and the lights in the bedrooms were off, and the doors shut. You got to see the public part, which is kind of quintessentially NYC.

I don't know whether you're interested, but my son just sent me this: http://www.westsiderag.com/2014/11/30/uws-history-astonishing-photo-series-of-broadway-in-the-1920s

It's my neighborhood in the twenties (in case you couldn't read the link).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You were there at night, and the lights in the bedrooms were off, and the doors shut. You got to see the public part, which is kind of quintessentially NYC.
> 
> I don't know whether you're interested, but my son just sent me this: http://www.westsiderag.com/2014/11/30/uws-history-astonishing-photo-series-of-broadway-in-the-1920s
> 
> It's my neighborhood in the twenties (in case you couldn't read the link).


Wow! That was crazy. My first apt was on WEA and 96th so this was my old stomping ground. I recognize some stuff but the awnings on the apt windows threw me. Loved my trip down memory lane.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Newness tends to have that effect on most of us. I bet when you go away in June, the guys will keep it spotless till you get back.
> 
> Naturally, the best news is that you're getting along at times without a wheelchair. It's been a very long journey, hasn't it?


Oh man has it been a long journey!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

My husband's favorite aunt lived on West End Avenue for many years. She is now in rehab in Brooklyn and in another month or so is expected to move to an assisted living center. Since BIL learned that my DH is the only beneficiary on her insurance and her sole heir, he told DH that it is time for him to step up as much as he can, given his work schedule and family responsibilities, so DH takes the bus to NYC every couple of weeks now, just for the day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> My husband's favorite aunt lived on West End Avenue for many years. She is now in rehab in Brooklyn and in another month or so is expected to move to an assisted living center. Since BIL learned that my DH is the only beneficiary on her insurance and her sole heir, he told DH that it is time for him to step up as much as he can, given his work schedule and family responsibilities, so DH takes the bus to NYC every couple of weeks now, just for the day.


Come with him on a trip to NYC and I will organize a group of local KP ladies to meet you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> My husband's favorite aunt lived on West End Avenue for many years. She is now in rehab in Brooklyn and in another month or so is expected to move to an assisted living center. Since BIL learned that my DH is the only beneficiary on her insurance and her sole heir, he told DH that it is time for him to step up as much as he can, given his work schedule and family responsibilities, so DH takes the bus to NYC every couple of weeks now, just for the day.


That's a long trip, even for a favorite aunt. It's good of him to do it. I hope his aunt is in good enough shape to recognize him and appreciate the visit. What's DH going to do when you guys move? That's going to be an even longer trip.

It seems as though everyone who has lived on West End Avenue lived there for many years. I suppose it's especially comfortable because it's quiet (no commercial traffic) and convenient, and most of the apartments are large.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd love to meet you in NYC. If DH and I go to NYC together,what do we do with our son? Last time David went to New York (yesterday), Jonathan came upstairs before I had gone downstairs yet to check on me because he wanted me to go downstairs to keep him a little company. He actually sat near me for several minutes on both floors. He even talked with me a little bit.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a long trip, even for a favorite aunt. It's good of him to do it. I hope his aunt is in good enough shape to recognize him and appreciate the visit. What's DH going to do when you guys move? That's going to be an even longer trip.
> 
> It seems as though everyone who has lived on West End Avenue lived there for many years. I suppose it's especially comfortable because it's quiet (no commercial traffic) and convenient, and most of the apartments are large.


She recognizes him enough to appreciate his visit, but although when she learned that my gd had been born she chortled that she was now a "great-squared aunt" she did not know who Elizabeth (my granddaughter) is this fall when David talked about her. However, DH was told that his aunt still does math. She taught math for many many years and has written books on mathematics education and women in mathematics, and in fact got into rehab because she was supposed to show up to teach this September and when she did not go to school for a few days someone went to her apartment to check up on her and she had been lying on the floor for a few days. David was told to take her a book of Sudoku puzzles which he took on his first visit, and she has still not yet done them. A little dementia has set in, but his visiting her does her good. But she is not the ace puzzle-solver that she once was, and David doesn't think she is in mental shape any more to teach her math classes. This lady is 85 years old and was still teaching up until the term before this fall term.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

After we move David will find a way to visit his aunt We know that transportation between Searsport, Maine, and Brooklyn, New York is somewhat more challenging than that between here and there, but David is an extraordinarily devoted family man in every sense of the word family. The actual trips may become less frequent, but I am sure he will keep the lines of communication open, and will go down just as often as he can.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Say, right after I had turned off my computer for the night, I mentioned to him that one of you had suggested that I go along to NYC with him so some KPers and I could all meet. David immediately said that would be a great idea, but the trip might be a little rough for me. I said "ADA" to him, and assured him that as long as I am traveling with my wheelchair and have trouble with climbing up into a bus, they have to have a lift for me to ride on the bus in my wheelchair, so I will be very comfortable, and he will be able to sit across the aisle from me. Then he said maybe we can go in January and make a two-day trip of it. So it looks as though I may get to go to NYC in January. Yippee!! AND I am planning my next trip to Maine for January. January is going to be fun. Now we just have to make arrangements for doggy to go to kennel, for neighbor to feed the cat, and for someone to visit our son and keep an eye on him.
OK, now I can turn my computer back off and leave it off until morning. Good night.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> Say, right after I had turned off my computer for the night, I mentioned to him that one of you had suggested that I go along to NYC with him so some KPers and I could all meet. David immediately said that would be a great idea, but the trip might be a little rough for me. I said "ADA" to him, and assured him that as long as I am traveling with my wheelchair and have trouble with climbing up into a bus, they have to have a lift for me to ride on the bus in my wheelchair, so I will be very comfortable, and he will be able to sit across the aisle from me. Then he said maybe we can go in January and make a two-day trip of it. So it looks as though I may get to go to NYC in January. Yippee!! AND I am planning my next trip to Maine for January. January is going to be fun. Now we just have to make arrangements for doggy to go to kennel, for neighbor to feed the cat, and for someone to visit our son and keep an eye on him.
> OK, now I can turn my computer back off and leave it off until morning. Good night.


Good Morning Ms. Camacho,

What good news. I am volunteering PP to help me organize this get-together. She may know of others of us who are New Yorkers or close enough to get here when you are here. Then we can mix ourselves up and try to guess who is who. See! I am getting an itinerary ready for you. It is very easy to travel by bus in a chair. And the curbs all have cut-outs. So don't worry about ADA stuff. This is NYC - Center of the Universe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> She recognizes him enough to appreciate his visit, but although when she learned that my gd had been born she chortled that she was now a "great-squared aunt" she did not know who Elizabeth (my granddaughter) is this fall when David talked about her. However, DH was told that his aunt still does math. She taught math for many many years and has written books on mathematics education and women in mathematics, and in fact got into rehab because she was supposed to show up to teach this September and when she did not go to school for a few days someone went to her apartment to check up on her and she had been lying on the floor for a few days. David was told to take her a book of Sudoku puzzles which he took on his first visit, and she has still not yet done them. A little dementia has set in, but his visiting her does her good. But she is not the ace puzzle-solver that she once was, and David doesn't think she is in mental shape any more to teach her math classes. This lady is 85 years old and was still teaching up until the term before this fall term.


What an impressive woman. Would you mind telling me her name? I may have met her once or twice. I used to meet with a group of math tutors and educators and there were two older women who were sharp as two tacks. I don't remember their names, but I may if I see one of them.

How frightening that must have been for her, to be lying on the floor all alone like that. Is there no family to check on her? There are organizations that phone people living alone just to check - if there's no answer, they send someone, I guess the police. But assisted living is probably best for her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Say, right after I had turned off my computer for the night, I mentioned to him that one of you had suggested that I go along to NYC with him so some KPers and I could all meet. David immediately said that would be a great idea, but the trip might be a little rough for me. I said "ADA" to him, and assured him that as long as I am traveling with my wheelchair and have trouble with climbing up into a bus, they have to have a lift for me to ride on the bus in my wheelchair, so I will be very comfortable, and he will be able to sit across the aisle from me. Then he said maybe we can go in January and make a two-day trip of it. So it looks as though I may get to go to NYC in January. Yippee!! AND I am planning my next trip to Maine for January. January is going to be fun. Now we just have to make arrangements for doggy to go to kennel, for neighbor to feed the cat, and for someone to visit our son and keep an eye on him.
> OK, now I can turn my computer back off and leave it off until morning. Good night.


I hope you've seen SQM's message. Everything she says is true. I think by now every bus is equipped with a lift or a ramp, so the only thing that would get in your way is if there are already two wheelchairs on board.

I don't know whether I know other KP members, but I know some knitters. We can search the User list by place and find some. There's Llavaia, whom I still haven't met.

Ooh ooh, Vogue Knitting Live is in NY on January 16-18. There will be KPers there, I'm sure. If you can come around then, SQM will arrange something wonderful for us all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I'd love to meet you in NYC. If DH and I go to NYC together,what do we do with our son? Last time David went to New York (yesterday), Jonathan came upstairs before I had gone downstairs yet to check on me because he wanted me to go downstairs to keep him a little company. He actually sat near me for several minutes on both floors. He even talked with me a little bit.


I wish I knew. I don't know how he reacts to crowds, but if he can't tolerate them, you can't bring him here. If he can, there's lots for him to see, but he couldn't do it alone. Can your daughter stay with him for a few days? It's prob. a lot to ask, but *this trip is very important!*


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You were there at night, and the lights in the bedrooms were off, and the doors shut. You got to see the public part, which is kind of quintessentially NYC.
> 
> I don't know whether you're interested, but my son just sent me this: http://www.westsiderag.com/2014/11/30/uws-history-astonishing-photo-series-of-broadway-in-the-1920s
> 
> It's my neighborhood in the twenties (in case you couldn't read the link).


Great photos. I noticed the absence of overhead telephone and electricity wires. Did they have underground wiring back then or have the wires been airbrushed out of the photos?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you've seen SQM's message. Everything she says is true. I think by now every bus is equipped with a lift or a ramp, so the only thing that would get in your way is if there are already two wheelchairs on board.
> 
> I don't know whether I know other KP members, but I know some knitters. We can search the User list by place and find some. There's Llavaia, whom I still haven't met.
> 
> Ooh ooh, Vogue Knitting Live is in NY on January 16-18. There will be KPers there, I'm sure. If you can come around then, SQM will arrange something wonderful for us all.


Why yes indeed I will. If you want to do Vogue, do we need tickets in advance???

Attention: If anyone from the greater NY area will be around mid-January and would like to have a meet-up, let me know. Tell all your friends, kids!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Great photos. I noticed the absence of overhead telephone and electricity wires. Did they have underground wiring back then or have the wires been airbrushed out of the photos?


When the subways were dug underground, they also put electrical and telephone wiring there, too. Only in Manhattan; the other boroughs had overhead lines until pretty recently, and some areas still have them. It was a wise decision back then, because it protected the wiring from severe storms. Then, just short of a hundred years later, we got Hurricane Sandy, which did much of its damage underground, with flooding, and power went out in some areas.

Someone needs to figure out how to send electricity via wifi or the Cloud or something else invisible.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why yes indeed I will. If you want to do Vogue, do we need tickets in advance???
> 
> Attention: If anyone from the greater NY area will be around mid-January and would like to have a meet-up, let me know. Tell all your friends, kids!


If you want to take classes, you need to register in advance. If it's just to come in for the market, they'll sell them to you right then and there.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> When the subways were dug underground, they also put electrical and telephone wiring there, too. Only in Manhattan; the other boroughs had overhead lines until pretty recently, and some areas still have them. It was a wise decision back then, because it protected the wiring from severe storms. Then, just short of a hundred years later, we got Hurricane Sandy, which did much of its damage underground, with flooding, and power went out in some areas.
> 
> Someone needs to figure out how to send electricity via wifi or the Cloud or something else invisible.


We here in WA are putting solar panels on the roof to generate our own electricity. You need storage backup batteries if you wish to be completely free from the grid, otherwise you just use the grid at night or when there is no, or little, sunlight. After all we do have up to 14 hours of sunlight a day in summer. The Government was paying users a rebate to install the panels and was buying the excess electricity that was generated by the panels from the users, and they signed good contracts for a reasonable price for the electricity. Then, the Government found out that more people than they anticipated were installing the panels so they slashed the cost of the rebate, it is now abolished altogether. They then reduced the payments for the electricity they were buying from the customers and even tried to renege on the contracts that had already been signed, they could not do that. Now they are saying that so much electricity is being generated by the home users with solar panels the electricity company is not making the profits they used to make. Their solution, put the price of electricity up. Yes, those people who do not have solar panels on their roofs will have to pay more for their electricity because others are generating their own electricity. The electricity companies generate more electricity than they need because of peak demands during the long hot summer months. The Government just does not think renewable energy. Even your President had a few harsh words to say about this lack of investment in renewable energy in Australia. No I do not have the panels on my roof because I have not been able to afford them.

We have a problem with the overhead wires in summer. They clash together in the high winds, spark and start bush fires. We also have a problem with aging and damaged poles, white ant damage. Trees fall on the lines and start fires. The newer suburbs all have underground power and they have put the power underground in some areas, but in the hills districts it is too difficult. Our area still has the overhead poles, although the main road is now underground.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I mentioned January 16-18 to David and he sounds interested. He is talking about our spending one night in NYC, as his trips alone have been there and back in one day to save money, and also to minimize his time away from Jonathan and the dog and cat and me.

The pictures are fascinating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I mentioned January 16-18 to David and he sounds interested. He is talking about our spending one night in NYC, as his trips alone have been there and back in one day to save money, and also to minimize his time away from Jonathan and the dog and cat and me.
> 
> The pictures are fascinating.


They're fascinating to me, too, because only about half a dozen of the buildings pictured are still around.

I'm delighted that this meet-up may happen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw this on FF and thought you should see what even the best of them have to say about us: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299901-88.html#6446495


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just saw this on FF and thought you should see what even the best of them have to say about us: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299901-88.html#6446495


Really! Oh well, it doesn't matter to me. If they have nobody to back stab and complain about, it is not a normal day in D&P

Sheesh! It's frigid here! 3 dg was the high today. blah


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really! Oh well, it doesn't matter to me. If they have nobody to back stab and complain about, it is not a normal day in D&P
> 
> Sheesh! It's frigid here! 3 dg was the high today. blah


Then come to NY. It's in the 50s.

Speaking of which, we may be having a meet-up at the time of Vogue Knitting Live, which runs from Jan 16-18. We'll find out which New Yorkers are coming. Camacho is planning to come in from Massachusetts. You haven't visited your cousins in a long time, have you?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Then come to NY. It's in the 50s.
> 
> Speaking of which, we may be having a meet-up at the time of Vogue Knitting Live, which runs from Jan 16-18. We'll find out which New Yorkers are coming. Camacho is planning to come in from Massachusetts. You haven't visited your cousins in a long time, have you?


Yes. The Brat must come in and join us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I could but Purl promised she would send me pictures.

I see where Yarnie says I called her 'crass, prepubescent' on D and P. I wonder whether WCK will admit those were her words and that I didn't call yarnie anything of the kind. 

They were WCK's words and they were calling us Crass prepubescent children (?). Be interesting to see if she tells them on that thread that they were her words not mine. I can't hardly spell such long long words, and never would use them in a million years. I guess I am just tooo darned dum! If anyone from D and P reads this, the whole posts are there to read on Victory for Republicans. I would never in a million years use that type of wording. It isn't the first time I have been accused of saying something nasty to someone when I haven't. I thought about going on D and P and defending myself, but I gave my word I would not lurk or go there and I won't. Also I have no interest in going there -- But it sure would be nice if someone straightened that out. I pm'd yarnie and told her she was incorrect. But she doesn't answer my pm's usually, she just says things that aren't true and won't accept an explanation, at least it appears that way. I don't think it was intentional but if it is left alone it means that lies don't mean a thing there. WCK - am I correct that those were your words, not mine and that I didn't in any way call yarnie that??


oops posted this on wrong thread - it is going on Things are warming up. that way I can at least know I defended myself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish I could but Purl promised she would send me pictures.
> 
> I see where Yarnie says I called her 'crass, prepubescent' on D and P. I wonder whether WCK will admit those were her words and that I didn't call yarnie anything of the kind.
> 
> ...


It's not worth your while to go on D&P to defend yourself. They'll find some way to use it against you; they always do. I hope WCK corrects Yarnie, but where did Yarnie get the idea in the first place?

I swear, however long I live, I will never understand that bunch of people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, I have no intention of ever going on D and P. I have been there done that. I just 'brought it to her attention on "Things are warming up". Will see how much integrity they have. Yarnie once again inserted herself in our conversation after WCK inserted herself in CB and my conversation, (confusing??? yes but not unusual). 


I thought about it and decided to see what transpires. I won't be surprised either way. I am weary of being accused of stuff I haven't said or done.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not worth your while to go on D&P to defend yourself. They'll find some way to use it against you; they always do. I hope WCK corrects Yarnie, but where did Yarnie get the idea in the first place?
> 
> I swear, however long I live, I will never understand that bunch of people.


They are so use to telling lies that if they say it, it must be true and then they pass it on, just like on Fox News.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> They are so use to telling lies that if they say it, it must be true and then they pass it on, just like on Fox News.


I suspect you're right. They are just like Fox News.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just saw this on FF and thought you should see what even the best of them have to say about us: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299901-88.html#6446495


oh dear -- that really surprises me. Sad indeed. I have to think about that. makes me feel very sad. Glad you posted that Purl. Best to know where we stand with, as you say, the best of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh dear -- that really surprises me. Sad indeed. I have to think about that. makes me feel very sad. Glad you posted that Purl. Best to know where we stand with, as you say, the best of them.


Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.

I know you like Bonnie, and a lot of us here do, but there's a reason she feels at home on D&P and I'm sure it isn't the cream cheese recipes.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, that link to D & P was weird and nauseating. Thanks for posting it.
I have not seen the cousin on my mother's side since our grandmother's funeral, when she expressed resentment of my being there, and reading the poem my mother had asked me to, and singing, as my mother had requested of me. However, we have spoken on the phone since then very civilly, and my son Mark has stayed with her a few times when he went to New York. I have met the English-speaking cousin on my father's side over the phone and on line, and the Spanish-speaking one I am Facebook friends with, but I've never met her in person. 
I am looking forward to meeting you all in NYC in January. It'll be great to associate names, voices, faces, and KP names with one another.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Camacho said:


> We will be moving to Maine in the spring. Right now I am going up to Maine every two months (details on my most recent trip are on Knitter's Tea Party) to deal with stuff associated with the new house. It will be set on its foundation by the beginning of April. The factory will start working on the house by the beginning of February. We have to make every last little decision about every detail before then. I am eagerly looking forward to being there. The design of the roof has just changed radically on this trip up. We saw the solar guy on Friday and thought about what he had to say, and asked the builder on Monday if they can do a hip roof and he said yes but it will cost a bit more. Since the gables have come out weird on both the first and second set of prints, a hip roof will probably be worth it. We should have enough solar panels on the roof to cover our electricity including heat and hot water when this thing is finished.
> You're invited to come up once we are in there.


I've been looking at the tiny house movement and wondering if that's what I should build. Some are minute, and I don't think I'd want a minute house but 200-250 square feet would be fine. With a separate summer kitchen and outhouse it would quite spacious. Visitors will have to bring their own tents. Then there's my avatar that has a first floor of 320 square feet and a 4'8" x 20' loft. Visitors will still have to bring their own tents.

The list of things I want for my "last" home is growing second by second. I wish I had gotten off the grid 40 years ago .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've been looking at the tiny house movement and wondering if that's what I should build. Some are minute, and I don't think I'd want a minute house but 200-250 square feet would be fine. With a separate summer kitchen and outhouse it would quite spacious. Visitors will have to bring their own tents. Then there's my avatar that has a first floor of 320 square feet and a 4'8" x 20' loft. Visitors will still have to bring their own tents.
> 
> The list of things I want for my "last" home is growing second by second. I wish I had gotten off the grid 40 years ago .


I love tiny houses. They are very self-organizing and minimal upkeep. But I would have no space in NYC to build one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Totally loved it. The best part was when The Lisa jumped in. I was surprised that JJ posted. She usually keeps her nose clean.


I thelink, but Admin has deleted the topic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> 
> It is pretty grainy. Only picture I have of our wedding day. We walked over to the Church and were married in the Minister's home with another couple who were friends of Pats in Camp Borden Ontario where he was stationed. Moved into one bedroom with a hot plate a 2 x 3" table and two chairs. I put a lace cover on his barrack box and we put a bouquet on it. Three weeks after we were married he was sent to New Brunswick for six months. We have been through everything together and never a day goes by that we don't love each other. That is why I don't get my knickers in too much of a knot when I come on these threads. Bothers me a bit but then I look at my friends here and my husband and son and daughter and I am at peace. He is a keeper. Darned handsome too- Best thing I ever did - he says the same.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh dear -- that really surprises me. Sad indeed. I have to think about that. makes me feel very sad. Glad you posted that Purl. Best to know where we stand with, as you say, the best of them.


It is hard to understand what they mean by the destruction of the civil rights movement. With all the hatred thrown at President Obama by the right, do they really think they can get by with blaming someone else for that. With all the racism in the southern states, the voter suppression by the right, all the African American children killed by white policemen and they want to blame someone else. Before President Obama was elected, I thought we were further along than we actually are, but the hatred is coming from the right. Do they think that because there are riots and protests, that the civil rights movement has been destroyed. There are protests and riots again because the right is trying to take us backwards and undo all that has been accomplished. Everyone knows that if they did not protest, nothing would happen. Without a protest, Trayvon Martin would never have gotten a trial, and without a protest Michael Brown would never have gotten a Grand Jury, even though it was fixed from the beginning. I wonder what will happen with the murder of the 12 year old boy with the toy gun in Cleveland. They shot him within 2 seconds of arriving on the scene and administered no first aid for 4 minutes. 2 seconds, so they asked no questions, just arrived and shot him. Are these increasing or we just hearing more about them? President Obama is trying to make some changes when it comes to the police, but it will be interesting to see if the republicans will allow anything to happen. They have to appropriate money so that will probably mean more kids will have to go hungry to get the money. It just all makes me very sad.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Wow, that link to D & P was weird and nauseating. Thanks for posting it.
> I have not seen the cousin on my mother's side since our grandmother's funeral, when she expressed resentment of my being there, and reading the poem my mother had asked me to, and singing, as my mother had requested of me. However, we have spoken on the phone since then very civilly, and my son Mark has stayed with her a few times when he went to New York. I have met the English-speaking cousin on my father's side over the phone and on line, and the Spanish-speaking one I am Facebook friends with, but I've never met her in person.
> I am looking forward to meeting you all in NYC in January. It'll be great to associate names, voices, faces, and KP names with one another.


I'm getting all excited about it.

Are all these differently languaged (okay, just English and Spanish) cousins in New York? You'll have a very busy time.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> It is hard to understand what they mean by the destruction of the civil rights movement. With all the hatred thrown at President Obama by the right, do they really think they can get by with blaming someone else for that. With all the racism in the southern states, the voter suppression by the right, all the African American children killed by white policemen and they want to blame someone else. Before President Obama was elected, I thought we were further along than we actually are, but the hatred is coming from the right. Do they think that because there are riots and protests, that the civil rights movement has been destroyed. There are protests and riots again because the right is trying to take us backwards and undo all that has been accomplished. Everyone knows that if they did not protest, nothing would happen. Without a protest, Trayvon Martin would never have gotten a trial, and without a protest Michael Brown would never have gotten a Grand Jury, even though it was fixed from the beginning. I wonder what will happen with the murder of the 12 year old boy with the toy gun in Cleveland. They shot him within 2 seconds of arriving on the scene and administered no first aid for 4 minutes. 2 seconds, so they asked no questions, just arrived and shot him. Are these increasing or we just hearing more about them? President Obama is trying to make some changes when it comes to the police, but it will be interesting to see if the republicans will allow anything to happen. They have to appropriate money so that will probably mean more kids will have to go hungry to get the money. It just all makes me very sad.


They seem to forget that the 5 men on the Supreme Court who gutted the civil rights act were -all- Republican appointees. Scalia even declaring that the era of racial discrimination was "long over". Or that it's Republican governed states that have have given license to kill black men for no real reason through their "stand you ground" laws. Or that the states doing their best to disenfranchise black and hispanic (and to a lesser extent, women of all colors) citizens are Republican governed.

So I guess for them the label 'liberal' actually means Republican.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

The three cousins I told you about are all in New York. One lives in Queens and has a daughter at Columbia, and I don't know which boroughs the other two live in. One cousin speaks English as her native language, another is completely bilingual, and the third speaks only Spanish.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I love tiny houses. They are very self-organizing and minimal upkeep. But I would have no space in NYC to build one.


Throw up a tent in Central Park and just move on when the authorities arrive (to another area of Central Park)!

My dream is to live in a tent on the beach in my older years. I'll have the car so if I get thrown off the beach, I'll sleep in that. As long as I've got some hooch, booze and music, I'll be perfectly happy!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be happy to be a storm trouper and come to your defense anytime. The only thing I won't do is read their 
'reasoning.' I get whiplash trying to follow it.



Designer1234 said:


> I wish I could but Purl promised she would send me pictures.
> 
> I see where Yarnie says I called her 'crass, prepubescent' on D and P. I wonder whether WCK will admit those were her words and that I didn't call yarnie anything of the kind.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've gotten what you deserve. So happy for you both.



Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Link to a Sweater Dress I've just finished. It's been sitting in pieces for too long so I sewed it up today:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302888-1.html


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> We here in WA are putting solar panels on the roof to generate our own electricity. You need storage backup batteries if you wish to be completely free from the grid, otherwise you just use the grid at night or when there is no, or little, sunlight. After all we do have up to 14 hours of sunlight a day in summer. The Government was paying users a rebate to install the panels and was buying the excess electricity that was generated by the panels from the users, and they signed good contracts for a reasonable price for the electricity. Then, the Government found out that more people than they anticipated were installing the panels so they slashed the cost of the rebate, it is now abolished altogether. They then reduced the payments for the electricity they were buying from the customers and even tried to renege on the contracts that had already been signed, they could not do that. Now they are saying that so much electricity is being generated by the home users with solar panels the electricity company is not making the profits they used to make. Their solution, put the price of electricity up. Yes, those people who do not have solar panels on their roofs will have to pay more for their electricity because others are generating their own electricity. The electricity companies generate more electricity than they need because of peak demands during the long hot summer months. The Government just does not think renewable energy. Even your President had a few harsh words to say about this lack of investment in renewable energy in Australia. No I do not have the panels on my roof because I have not been able to afford them.
> 
> We have a problem with the overhead wires in summer. They clash together in the high winds, spark and start bush fires. We also have a problem with aging and damaged poles, white ant damage. Trees fall on the lines and start fires. The newer suburbs all have underground power and they have put the power underground in some areas, but in the hills districts it is too difficult. Our area still has the overhead poles, although the main road is now underground.


Speaking of the government, Labor swept to power over the weekend in Victoria. They have a majority in the House of Reps but it doesn't look good for the Senate. A lot of commentators blame Tony Abbott for Liberal's loss in Victoria. In fact, the federal government had an absolutely lousy week last week. Abbott admitted his promise not to cut funding to the ABC (govt. television), pre-election "was at odds" with the reality of the cuts now imposed and he's done somewhat of a back flip regarding the Armed Forces pay and conditions thanks to Sen. Jackie Lambie.

And today, the Palmer United Party senators refused to back the university deregulation bill Abbot et al., have been trying to ram down everyone's throats.

Democracy at work. Yay.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Link to a Sweater Dress I've just finished. It's been sitting in pieces for too long so I sewed it up today:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302888-1.html


Nice!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Nice!


I agree--and I love the color. I wish my projects came out as well!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Link to a Sweater Dress I've just finished. It's been sitting in pieces for too long so I sewed it up today:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302888-1.html


It is a beautiful colour and so well knitted. Well done. You should look stunning when the colder and rainier winter Melbourne days arrive in May/June.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Speaking of the government, Labor swept to power over the weekend in Victoria. They have a majority in the House of Reps but it doesn't look good for the Senate. A lot of commentators blame Tony Abbott for Liberal's loss in Victoria. In fact, the federal government had an absolutely lousy week last week. Abbott admitted his promise not to cut funding to the ABC (govt. television), pre-election "was at odds" with the reality of the cuts now imposed and he's done somewhat of a back flip regarding the Armed Forces pay and conditions thanks to Sen. Jackie Lambie.
> 
> And today, the Palmer United Party senators refused to back the university deregulation bill Abbot et al., have been trying to ram down everyone's throats.
> 
> Democracy at work. Yay.


Yes I know. Unfortunately Christopher Pyne will not admit defeat. He has vowed to introduce his education 'reforms' one way or another, perhaps by regulation rather than legislation.

It was said that most of the present members of Parliament went through Uni under the Red Scheme introduced by Gough Whitlam. They received their education when uni fees were abolished and before the introduction of HECS.

It is the same with the Medicare co payment. Tony Rabbit is still insisting he will get it through. But, he did finally admit that he broke his promise regarding not to cut the funding to the ABC. He is still not budging on his over generous maternity leave payments.

I see the Micro Parties with their back room dealings over preferences also had an effect. Interesting to note that Clive Palmer's PUP is coming off the rails. That man utters a lot of one liners that initially make sense, until you analyse them, but he is not a man of his word, he only out to feather his own nest. It will be interesting to see what happens to the Court cases the Chinese are bringing against him.

I see the incoming Government is scrapping the East West Link, one of Tony Rabbit's favourites. Old Budgie Smuggler Tony has declared that he will withhold Federal Road Funding from Victoria if the East West link is cancelled.

Interesting days ahead.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> The three cousins I told you about are all in New York. One lives in Queens and has a daughter at Columbia, and I don't know which boroughs the other two live in. One cousin speaks English as her native language, another is completely bilingual, and the third speaks only Spanish.


Glad you are thinking NYC.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Throw up a tent in Central Park and just move on when the authorities arrive (to another area of Central Park)!
> 
> My dream is to live in a tent on the beach in my older years. I'll have the car so if I get thrown off the beach, I'll sleep in that. As long as I've got some hooch, booze and music, I'll be perfectly happy!!!


Do you hooch? There are several definitions for that word. PM and tell me which one you are referring to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Throw up a tent in Central Park and just move on when the authorities arrive (to another area of Central Park)!
> 
> My dream is to live in a tent on the beach in my older years. I'll have the car so if I get thrown off the beach, I'll sleep in that. As long as I've got some hooch, booze and music, I'll be perfectly happy!!!


1. Plenty of people have followed your suggestion about Central Park, except that instead of tents, they have very large cardboard boxes (refrigerator size). The sloth will have much company.

2. What's the difference between hooch and booze?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Link to a Sweater Dress I've just finished. It's been sitting in pieces for too long so I sewed it up today:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302888-1.html


It's perfect. What a job it must have been.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes I know. Unfortunately Christopher Pyne will not admit defeat. He has vowed to introduce his education 'reforms' one way or another, perhaps by regulation rather than legislation.
> 
> It was said that most of the present members of Parliament went through Uni under the Red Scheme introduced by Gough Whitlam. They received their education when uni fees were abolished and before the introduction of HEC
> 
> ...


Regarding micro parties, I decided to vote for Fiona Patten of the Sex Party to the senate and lo and behold, she's poised to gain a seat in the sentate! :shock: I think this is good. There were 22 micro parties represented on the ballots. It appears they will hold the balance of power there.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. Plenty of people have followed your suggestion about Central Park, except that instead of tents, they have very large cardboard boxes (refrigerator size). The sloth will have much company.
> 
> 2. What's the difference between hooch and booze?


As Sloth said, there are a varying different meanings to the word 'hooch' and my interpretation is for weed or grass. That's my old lady ambition; to indulge in all manner of feel-good activities and substances!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's perfect. What a job it must have been.


Thank you.

It knitted up very quickly because the wool was chunky and size 7mm needles used.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

NJG said:


> They are so use to telling lies that if they say it, it must be true and then they pass it on, just like on Fox News.


Make that "Faux" news! Amen


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As Sloth said, there are a varying different meanings to the word 'hooch' and my interpretation is for weed or grass. That's my old lady ambition; to indulge in all manner of feel-good activities and substances!


I thought hooch was booze, too. 
Weed, reefer, Herb, spliff, Mary Jane, oh I know there are more, but it's my Naptime! Ha!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As Sloth said, there are a varying different meanings to the word 'hooch' and my interpretation is for weed or grass. That's my old lady ambition; to indulge in all manner of feel-good activities and substances!


Best thing to keep you young.

Here, at least when I was your age, "hooch" was home-made liquor, like bathtub gin, while booze came in a sealed bottle or was gotten at a bar.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Best thing to keep you young.
> 
> Here, at least when I was your age, "hooch" was home-made liquor, like bathtub gin, while booze came in a sealed bottle or was gotten at a bar.


Yep, hooch was what my step-grandfather made out behind the pig pen. Pigs got fed the spent mash and provided the very best bacon, ham, and sausage.

I sure do miss it. (The meat, not the liquor)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, will you please post that picture full size? We NEED to see it.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yep, hooch was what my step-grandfather made out behind the pig pen. Pigs got fed the spent mash and provided the very best bacon, ham, and sausage.
> 
> I sure do miss it. (The meat, not the liquor)


It must have been well-preserved, with all that soaking in alcohol.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I thought hooch was booze, too.
> Weed, reefer, Herb, spliff, Mary Jane, oh I know there are more, but it's my Naptime! Ha!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful marriage Designer! You're both clearly still very much in love.
> 
> I hope I find a love like yours, even at this late stage!!!


We have been through a lot - but I guess we were each with the right person. Sometimes I wondered whether we would get through the constant separation, miscarriages, sids death, but we did. And we were stronger together than alone. Not sure why but neither of us ever even thought of leaving -- lucky I guess. Most importantly we were on the same page about money, debt, morals, basic beliefs. Pretty hard to be successful if any of those things are different in a Marriage. Not once did we ever fight about money - which is a huge thing. Not once did I ever doubt him or did he doubt me. It is not easy and you can't be selfish -- We each are there for each other. Don't know why I lucked out as I didn't come from a happy place and neither did he. Nor did we have any money the first few years. We never spent what we didn't have. Hard to say why it worked but I am lucky and know it - but then so is he.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been through a lot - but I guess we were each with the right person. Sometimes I wondered whether we would get through the constant separation, miscarriages, sids death, but we did. And we were stronger together than alone. Not sure why but neither of us ever even thought of leaving -- lucky I guess. Most importantly we were on the same page about money, debt, morals, basic beliefs. Pretty hard to be successful if any of those things are different in a Marriage. Not once did we ever fight about money - which is a huge thing. Not once did I ever doubt him or did he doubt me. It is not easy and you can't be selfish -- We each are there for each other. Don't know why I lucked out as I didn't come from a happy place and neither did he. Nor did we have any money the first few years. We never spent what we didn't have. Hard to say why it worked but I am lucky and know it - but then so is he.


Beautiful tribute!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been through a lot - but I guess we were each with the right person. Sometimes I wondered whether we would get through the constant separation, miscarriages, sids death, but we did. And we were stronger together than alone. Not sure why but neither of us ever even thought of leaving -- lucky I guess. Most importantly we were on the same page about money, debt, morals, basic beliefs. Pretty hard to be successful if any of those things are different in a Marriage. Not once did we ever fight about money - which is a huge thing. Not once did I ever doubt him or did he doubt me. It is not easy and you can't be selfish -- We each are there for each other. Don't know why I lucked out as I didn't come from a happy place and neither did he. Nor did we have any money the first few years. We never spent what we didn't have. Hard to say why it worked but I am lucky and know it - but then so is he.


Wonderful to read such a story. Ours is similar, we always say we are lucky and fortunate as well. Boy time sure flew though didn't it?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I need to chime in here and say I feel the same about my wonderful hubby as you do, Designer. Found each other about 15 years ago and we are more deeply in love every day. How fortunate we are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in too for 30 years. Hope we all have many more to come.



MindyT said:


> Wonderful to read such a story. Ours is similar, we always say we are lucky and fortunate as well. Boy time sure flew though didn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Count me in too for 30 years. Hope we all have many more to come.


Fifty and still going. If we split up, we'd probably have to give up the apartment; that's what's keeping us together.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been through a lot - but I guess we were each with the right person. Sometimes I wondered whether we would get through the constant separation, miscarriages, sids death, but we did. And we were stronger together than alone. Not sure why but neither of us ever even thought of leaving -- lucky I guess. Most importantly we were on the same page about money, debt, morals, basic beliefs. Pretty hard to be successful if any of those things are different in a Marriage. Not once did we ever fight about money - which is a huge thing. Not once did I ever doubt him or did he doubt me. It is not easy and you can't be selfish -- We each are there for each other. Don't know why I lucked out as I didn't come from a happy place and neither did he. Nor did we have any money the first few years. We never spent what we didn't have. Hard to say why it worked but I am lucky and know it - but then so is he.


The two of you are blessed to have found a best friend in each other. And to be the kind of people who work together to a common goal of your mutual success as a couple.

D and I have been through some rough spots, as haven't we all, but staying committed to the forces that brought us together in the first place has given us the strength and determination to work through everything.

Thank you for showing us your picture together when you were young. After all the years together your happiness shows in how lovely you both still look.

Best wishes for happy, healthy years to come.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Fifty and still going. If we split up, we'd probably have to give up the apartment; that's what's keeping us together.


D teases me that I hang on to him for the health insurance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Fifty and still going. If we split up, we'd probably have to give up the apartment; that's what's keeping us together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Has to be more than that Purl but it does help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> D teases me that I hang on to him for the health insurance.


Nowadays in the States it is a pretty darned good reason! I know you and your husband are happy together. We have a lot of long lasting marriages here and it sounds as if we are smart enough to have picked some good men. I knew this group of women were smart.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Count me in too for 30 years. Hope we all have many more to come.


14 years for us--yes, a good loving spouse is a treasure.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

This is too funny, ladies. It reminds me of...me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


I know *groan* In a way this bothers me even more than what happened in Ferguson. Bad enough that Garner was taken down with an illegal chokehold--but why in h-ll did the officers and paramedics not even try to revive him when he stopped breathing?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


No surprise there was no indictment.

Wait for it.....

......

......

the right wingers will say he deserved it for resisting arrest. No wrongdoing on the part of he police.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> No surprise there was no indictment.
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...


That is exactly what a Rep congressman Peter King said. He went so far as to say that choke holds are not illegal. But it does prove that body cams would make no difference since this murder was totally filmed. At least De Blasio said the right things.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is exactly what a Rep congressman Peter King said. He went so far as to say that choke holds are not illegal. But it does prove that body cams would make no difference since this murder was totally filmed. At least De Blasio said the right things.


Yes, I read his statement--he sounded sincere although of course that doesn't bring Garner back. Makes me realize how shocking that Ferguson cop's behavior really was--not just what he said and did but what he DIDN'T say. If he publicly expressed remorse for Michael Brown's untimely death I haven't hear it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> No surprise there was no indictment.
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...


I'm waiting to see, Green. I think even they can't justify this one, not only because Garner's crime was just selling "loosies" but because the cops and paramedics didn't even try to revive him. So much for New York's finest :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm waiting to see, Green. I think even they can't justify this one, not only because Garner's crime was just selling "loosies" but because the cops and paramedics didn't even try to revive him. So much for New York's finest :thumbdown:


I just saw the video. This man said 11 times 'I can't breathe". 
Peter King is wrong. The choke hold is illegal in New York. 
What I did see is that the cop who was choking him was also kneeling on his chest. 
I have no faith in "grand juries" anymore. 
The ME ruled it as a hommocide. The grand jury didn't believe the expert?
So sad


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


Not indicting in this case was pure ineptitude or worse. Even looking at the surveillance video of the incident you could see the choke hold.

Granted, Mr. Garner was engaged in an illegal activity and granted he was resisting arrest, and granted he was a very large man, but you would think that that many cops would have been able to subdue him without that level of force.

Even in the Michael Brown case, where there was surveillance evidence that Mr. Brown had committed a robbery, without such distinct evidence as to what actually ensued, indictment would have been prudent. Then let a jury see all the evidence, hear all the testimony, and let them decide.

Have you seen today's Borowitz Report (satire alert) on the issue?

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)On the heels of an initiative to provide police departments with body cameras, there is growing support for a plan to supply grand-jury members with eyes, advocates for the plan said on Wednesday.

New Proposal Would Provide Grand Juries with Eyes
By Andy Borowitz

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)On the heels of an initiative to provide police departments with body cameras, there is growing support for a plan to supply grand-jury members with eyes, advocates for the plan said on Wednesday.

Body cameras are an important part of the solution, said Harland Dorrinson, who is lobbying Washington to equip grand juries with the sense of sight. But I strongly believe that if you take video evidence and add eyes, the combination would be unstoppable.

Some critics of Dorrinsons proposal say that it does not go far enough, and that in order to process information sent from their eyes grand juries would also need to be fitted with working brains.

Yes, in a perfect world, all grand juries would have brains, Dorrinson said. But progress is an incremental thing. Lets start with eyes and eventually work our way up to brains.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not indicting in this case was pure ineptitude or worse. Even looking at the surveillance video of the incident you could see the choke hold.
> 
> Granted, Mr. Garner was engaged in an illegal activity and granted he was resisting arrest, and granted he was a very large man, but you would think that that many cops would have been able to subdue him without that level of force.
> 
> ...


Ouch. That's almost too close to true.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been reading about the seventeen states who are suing President Obama over his immigration reforms and that his administration has rushed to hire 1000 staff to implement the reforms as quickly as possible.

My question is, is this action taken by the President really illegal and if so, why would he make the executive order if it was. Bit confused here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> No surprise there was no indictment.
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> ...


DGreen
I am just waiting for any one of these Officers claiming that their life was in danger. Mr. Garner never threatened anyone, he tried his best, to get away from the Police. He pulled back from the Police not fight them. How lucky to have someone take pictures of the event. Hope the Family sues for wrongful death.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've been reading about the seventeen states who are suing President Obama over his immigration reforms and that his administration has rushed to hire 1000 staff to implement the reforms as quickly as possible.
> 
> My question is, is this action taken by the President really illegal and if so, why would he make the executive order if it was. Bit confused here.


Wombatnomore
course it is NOT illegal. Many Presidents have taken the same actions. The Right just keeps screaming about this President taking illegal actions in hopes that some Idiots (and there are more than just some) will believe it. Brainwashing is a task the Right practices fervently.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've been reading about the seventeen states who are suing President Obama over his immigration reforms and that his administration has rushed to hire 1000 staff to implement the reforms as quickly as possible.
> 
> My question is, is this action taken by the President really illegal and if so, why would he make the executive order if it was. Bit confused here.


Wombatnomore
you see, it caused confusion for you and that is exactly what the Right is looking for. Their Hangers-on will immediately take it as fact that the President is making illegal decisions. A gullible, mentally undernourished bunch the Right has gathered


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> That is exactly what a Rep congressman Peter King said. He went so far as to say that choke holds are not illegal. But it does prove that body cams would make no difference since this murder was totally filmed. At least De Blasio said the right things.


SQM
Mayor DeBlasio understands the injustices People of color have to endure since his children are of color. We shall see how often Body Cameras "malfunctioned" down the road.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've been reading about the seventeen states who are suing President Obama over his immigration reforms and that his administration has rushed to hire 1000 staff to implement the reforms as quickly as possible.
> 
> My question is, is this action taken by the President really illegal and if so, why would he make the executive order if it was. Bit confused here.


Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)

Here's some of the comparisons;

Theodore Roosevelt 1,081 (remember, this is the REPUBLICAN Roosevelt)

William Howard Taft	724 (R)

Woodrow Wilson 1,803 (D)

Warren G. Harding	522 (R)

Calvin Coolidge	1,203 (R)

Herbert Hoover	968	(R)

Franklin D. Roosevelt 3,721 (D)

Harry S. Truman 907 (D)

Dwight D. Eisenhower 484	(R)

John F. Kennedy 214	(D)

Lyndon B. Johnson	325

Richard Nixon	346	(R)

Gerald R. Ford	169 (R)

Jimmy Carter	320	(D)

*Most Recent*

Ronald Reagan	381 (R)

George Bush	166	(R)

William J. Clinton 364 (D)

George W. Bush 291 (R)

Barack Obama *193* (D)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)
> 
> Here's some of the comparisons;
> 
> ...


jbandsma
Thank you very much.
Some Dimwit will come back and say your figures are wrong. What did we do to deserve such dense company? OUCH!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jbandsma
> Thank you very much.
> Some Dimwit will come back and say your figures are wrong. What did we do to deserve such dense company? OUCH!


The table goes all the way back to Washington. And the figures come from the actual presidential record...their own papers. So anyone who wants to say the figures are wrong, can do so. It won't change the numbers and it won't make them right. It will only show their -willful- ignorance.

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/data/orders.php


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not indicting in this case was pure ineptitude or worse. Even looking at the surveillance video of the incident you could see the choke hold.
> 
> Granted, Mr. Garner was engaged in an illegal activity and granted he was resisting arrest, and granted he was a very large man, but you would think that that many cops would have been able to subdue him without that level of force.
> 
> ...


The issue though with Michael Brown is that the policeman did not know about the theft and the convenience store had not even called the police. I think someone said another customer had called it in. The police man stopped them for walking in the street instead of the sidewalk. The reports about how this grand jury was handled is totally disgusting.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook. This guy shot this kid within 2 seconds after the car approached him. There was no attempt to get him to drop the gun. 12 years old.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/officer-who-killed-tamir-rice-found-unfit-previous-police-job-n261111


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I read his statement--he sounded sincere although of course that doesn't bring Garner back. Makes me realize how shocking that Ferguson cop's behavior really was--not just what he said and did but what he DIDN'T say. If he publicly expressed remorse for Michael Brown's untimely death I haven't hear it.


He did. He was on one of the news feeds either Friday or over the weekend. But, nothing brings back a life. Sad


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've been reading about the seventeen states who are suing President Obama over his immigration reforms and that his administration has rushed to hire 1000 staff to implement the reforms as quickly as possible.
> 
> My question is, is this action taken by the President really illegal and if so, why would he make the executive order if it was. Bit confused here.


Only the republicans and teabaggers claim it is illegal. Other presidents have done similar things - like Regan, who was a republican. Pure politics.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> The issue though with Michael Brown is that the policeman did not know about the theft and the convenience store had not even called the police. I think someone said another customer had called it in. The police man stopped them for walking in the street instead of the sidewalk. The reports about how this grand jury was handled is totally disgusting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> course it is NOT illegal. Many Presidents have taken the same actions. The Right just keeps screaming about this President taking illegal actions in hopes that some Idiots (and there are more than just some) will believe it. Brainwashing is a task the Right practices fervently.


Amen. The Big Lie once again .


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> I am just waiting for any one of these Officers claiming that their life was in danger. Mr. Garner never threatened anyone, he tried his best, to get away from the Police. He pulled back from the Police not fight them. How lucky to have someone take pictures of the event. Hope the Family sues for wrongful death.


You're right. The Justice Department is investigating, too. Maybe there is a chance for justice there. And a civil suit against EVERY officer who was sitting on that poor man.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Just saw this on Facebook. This guy shot this kid within 2 seconds after the car approached him. There was no attempt to get him to drop the gun. 12 years old.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/officer-who-killed-tamir-rice-found-unfit-previous-police-job-n261111


Criminal.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)
> 
> Here's some of the comparisons;
> 
> ...


Great researching Jband. But do facts ever sway Obama-haters?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Just saw this on Facebook. This guy shot this kid within 2 seconds after the car approached him. There was no attempt to get him to drop the gun. 12 years old.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/officer-who-killed-tamir-rice-found-unfit-previous-police-job-n261111


Another one -- sooo sad. When are they going to realize the US people are starting to refuse to accept these murders? So Stupid.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know *groan* In a way this bothers me even more than what happened in Ferguson. Bad enough that Garner was taken down with an illegal chokehold--but why in h-ll did the officers and paramedics not even try to revive him when he stopped breathing?


 :shock: They just don't give a d--mn do they! so awful and so sad. Won't they learn that they can't get away with that any more? It is going to cause so much trouble for America. People are watching from all over the world. soo sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> The issue though with Michael Brown is that the policeman did not know about the theft and the convenience store had not even called the police. I think someone said another customer had called it in. The police man stopped them for walking in the street instead of the sidewalk. The reports about how this grand jury was handled is totally disgusting.


NJG
totally disgusting is right and totally manipulated. Why so much secrecy around any Grand Jury? What do they have to fear if they make a proper evaluation or are their records so poor that secrecy is necessary? I don't get it, can anyone help me with this? Not anyone from the Right, please, your views are always off the charts.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> totally disgusting is right and totally manipulated. Why so much secrecy around any Grand Jury? What do they have to fear if they make a proper evaluation or are their records so poor that secrecy is necessary? I don't get it, can anyone help me with this? Not anyone from the Right, please, your views are always off the charts.


I believe I'm correct in that Grand Juries' proceedings are always secret. To keep neutral information or keep information neutral, keep confidential informant's identities secret and keep people who may be called, and have nothing to do with the outcome of the issue, secret. So that, people's lives cannot be ruined for being compelled to testify. Maybe after the findings, certain parts may be released, but I believe in general it is a secret hearing.

I even think the Good Wife had an episode recently in which the judge couldn't even say he was the sitting judge on a grand jury.

The law....mysterious to all us lay people.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I believe I'm correct in that Grand Juries' proceedings are always secret. To keep neutral information or keep information neutral, keep confidential informant's identities secret and keep people who may be called, and have nothing to do with the outcome of the issue, secret. So that, people's lives cannot be ruined for being compelled to testify. Maybe after the findings, certain parts may be released, but I believe in general it is a secret hearing.
> 
> I even think the Good Wife had an episode recently in which the judge couldn't even say he was the sitting judge on a grand jury.
> 
> The law....mysterious to all us lay people.


They are now trying to get permission to release some of the grand jury transcript from the Garner grand jury. Its just that they call a grand jury to get an indictment and the prosecuting attorney is to present information to try to make that happen. He usually tells the jury what he wants, an indictment. This time they let Wilson testify for 4 hours, which almost never happens, because they don't want that side of the story, only what will get the indictment. It was very clear if you read any of the transcript what they wanted out of this jury. 
Evidently Joe Scarborough, from Morning Joe went on a big racist rant against Michael Brown on his show. I didn't watch it or see if I could find it, as I am not interested in the opinion of another racist republican. 
There was also some comments that there should always be a special prosecutor called in when there are charges against a policeman, because the police are always so close to the prosecuting attorney, that they never get indicted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Nowadays in the States it is a pretty darned good reason! I know you and your husband are happy together. We have a lot of long lasting marriages here and it sounds as if we are smart enough to have picked some good men. I knew this group of women were smart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


I think, if we don't address the issues now, the situation will be reversed in the future. IMHO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know *groan* In a way this bothers me even more than what happened in Ferguson. Bad enough that Garner was taken down with an illegal chokehold--but why in h-ll did the officers and paramedics not even try to revive him when he stopped breathing?


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I read his statement--he sounded sincere although of course that doesn't bring Garner back. Makes me realize how shocking that Ferguson cop's behavior really was--not just what he said and did but what he DIDN'T say. If he publicly expressed remorse for Michael Brown's untimely death I haven't hear it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> They just announced no indictment for the death of Eric Garner. It was ruled a homicide, they have video of the whole thing, he said 11 times that he couldn't breath, and they used a choke hold on him which was against the law for the NYPD to use. By 2043 the white population will be the minority. Wonder what these people who support this kind of thing will think if the situation were to be reversed.


You have the answer right in your message. If white cops can keep killing minority people with impunity, if they keep getting off scot-free so they go on to kill again, there won't be enough minorities to make up the majority. This is a very clever plan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not indicting in this case was pure ineptitude or worse. Even looking at the surveillance video of the incident you could see the choke hold.
> 
> Granted, Mr. Garner was engaged in an illegal activity and granted he was resisting arrest, and granted he was a very large man, but you would think that that many cops would have been able to subdue him without that level of force.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Satire can be a learning tool. Hope someone uses it to see the problem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Numbers give perspective. And everyone uses it as a tool.



jbandsma said:


> Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)
> 
> Here's some of the comparisons;
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I read his statement--he sounded sincere although of course that doesn't bring Garner back. Makes me realize how shocking that Ferguson cop's behavior really was--not just what he said and did but what he DIDN'T say. If he publicly expressed remorse for Michael Brown's untimely death I haven't hear it.


This reminds me of an incident during Giuliani's mayoralty. The police shot and killed a man whose last name was Dorismund, a security guard,who had been doing nothing when he was shot. Giuliani unsealed and released his juvenile record, which in his mind, as in Joeysomma's, vindicated the shooter. As I recall, Mayor G also refused to visit the man's family to give his condolences.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think, if we don't address the issues now, the situation will be reversed in the future. IMHO


That is what I have said before. The white population will be the minority by 2043. That is a question I would like to ask all the people who are believing the police can do no wrong and if a black person is stopped, it is because they were guilty of something. Wait till you are in the minority and then see what you think. That is why the republicans are so against immigration reform of any kind and all they talk about is control the border. They see what is coming, but they are just going about things in the wrong way and will make it he-- for everybody. I probably won't be alive to see it but my family will.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)
> 
> Here's some of the comparisons; snip
> 
> ...


An interesting tidbit gleaned from your numbers: only two presidents issued fewer executive orders than Obama, the first Bush and Gerald Ford. Neither of these served more than one term.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP - is your cat praying and if so for what?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP - is your cat praying and if so for what?


Jewish katz don't pray with folded hand/paws.

But if she were, she'd probably be praying for a nice steak that she gets to eat all herself because she licked it all over. I think.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Great researching Jband. But do facts ever sway Obama-haters?


No. But it doesn't change the facts. And those facts will come down to what I'm positive made Boehner's lawsuit quietly go away hoping no one would notice...the facts that he had no standing for a lawsuit, that no civil offense had been committed and that if he wanted to lose any chance his party had for any kind of success, getting turned down and charged with filing a frivolous lawsuit was definitely the way to go.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga! I love how your mind works.



jbandsma said:


> No. But it doesn't change the facts. And those facts will come down to what I'm positive made Boehner's lawsuit quietly go away hoping no one would notice...the facts that he had no standing for a lawsuit, that no civil offense had been committed and that if he wanted to lose any chance his party had for any kind of success, getting turned down and charged with filing a frivolous lawsuit was definitely the way to go.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> you see, it caused confusion for you and that is exactly what the Right is looking for. Their Hangers-on will immediately take it as fact that the President is making illegal decisions. A gullible, mentally undernourished bunch the Right has gathered


They're bellowing about it all over the place. Thank you for your response Huckleberry.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga! I love how your mind works.


I wondered what happened to the law suite. I think you are correct, as there was no way he could carry on with it.

They throw ideas out and try to scare people. I wonder how they can believe some of the trash they believe. I haven't heard one Repub say that that woman who insulted the two daughters was out of line. By not standing up and be counted you become the same as the person who does wrong.

By not standing up and be counted when a Policeman kills a teenager, even though down deep they know it is wrong - they become guilty too. I wonder what the mindset is that makes people have no pity for a l6 year old no matter what he has done. That is what juvenile courts are for -- not to kill them! I raised two boys and we were pretty firm with them. One of them went off the deep end between l4 and 17 and though he didn't get into trouble with the police, he did some really foolish things - Thankfully he smartened up . I can't imagine him being shot because he talked back to a police officer and walked down the center of a road. At that age their brains sometimes don't function properly!! I don't see how it can be justified. I have sympathy for Black Americans - they all know deep in their psychies that their ancestors were slaves. They have been raised to think they aren't as good as those with lighter skin - the grow up angry and frustrated. Many are from one parent homes and many are poor. Why can't there be some understanding about the reasons? Why is there so little pity for them by most (not all, I am sure}, of those people in D and P and other places.

Don't they understand that there are good policemen and policemen who join because they are bullies? Some are former armed forces people who join the force. They are human , there are good and bad in all police departments. Yet they are given a pass if they kill a child.

Up here we didn't have slavery but we treated our First Nations people as if they were inferior. Many people here still do. They affected the Indian people to the extent that they are still reacting to the dislike in some cases, and abuse and poverty many still suffer. It makes me ashamed. They were damaged so badly when they were sent away from their tribes to Parochial schools in the early l900's and prior to that, and were not even allowed to speak their own language. They were separated from their parents and tribe and the things that made them proud and the things that were basic to their lives were undermined, ridiculed and attacked. Women were treated like animals, Children in some of the 'Christian schools were sexually assaulted - it has taken years for the information to come out -many became and do become victims of alchoholism and drug addiction. They have never been given the tools to really break away from those days. More and more they are angry. Who can blame them?

In the clinic where we found two doctors, who just graduated and have set up a practice, on is a First Nations doctor who was raised in a tribe up north. He spends 3 out of 4 days a week, visiting the Island tribes - helping them and working with them to deal with their lives. He is an extremely fine doctor. We got into a conversation. He said he was one of 3 doctors in the past 3 classes who were Indian. It is a high mountain to climb to even get grade l0 - 12.

He was given help with scholarships from a company where his family worked. He and the other doctor became friends in school I believe. He is giving back. I was so impressed with both of these young doctors. We are fortunate to have found them. Yet one woman in the seniors center I joined said she wouldn't have an Indian doctor as all of them were 'lazy alcholics and didn't live like 'us'. I saw red and took her on. I was happy to say that 5 out of the 7 of us were on the same page. So we have racial discrimination here too. It is like a disease and so hard to change what it has caused in the psyche of people who for generations have been made to feel they are inferior. Education is certainly one of the answers but you have to reach them first to want the education and to feel they are smart enough to leave their reservation and achieve dreams . There is bitterness- long standing. Who can blame them?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Executive order have never been illegal. Until Obama became president, of course. (Then the fact that he's breathing became illegal)
> 
> Here's some of the comparisons;
> 
> ...


Clearly there is nothing to defend. I understand.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Only the republicans and teabaggers claim it is illegal. Other presidents have done similar things - like Regan, who was a republican. Pure politics.


I'm clear on the subject now. Thanks for everyone's responses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think we need to consider the differing rules the police are given when it comes to using their guns. These rules vary from state to state and even town to town.In some places the police are allowed to use deadly force if an alleged suspect merely starts to run away. IMO, this is ridiculous. Poice need a stricter set of reasons about when and how to use their guns.

Somehing that really bothers me is that police shoot to kill. Is this really necessary? I'll bet you enough of your favorite yarn to make whatever you'd love to make that shooting to kill isn't necessary in *most, but not all* cases. Why not aim to shoot an alleged suspect in the leg? I'll bet that person would drop his weapon, if he had one, and get real busy paying all their attention to their injury. Then the legal system can commence do its work.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think we need to consider the differing rules the police are given when it comes to using their guns. These rules vary from state to state and even town to town.In some places the police are allowed to use deadly force if an alleged suspect merely starts to run away. IMO, this is ridiculous. Poice need a stricter set of reasons about when and how to use their guns.
> 
> Somehing that really bothers me is that police shoot to kill. Is this really necessary? I'll bet you enough of your favorite yarn to make whatever you'd love to make that shooting to kill isn't necessary in *most, but not all* cases. Why not aim to shoot an alleged suspect in the leg? I'll bet that person would drop his weapon, if he had one, and get real busy paying all their attention to their injury. Then the legal system can commence do its work.


Unfortunately, in most places if a cop thinks you did something, the immediate death penalty just saves the state the cost of a trial and housing you for any number of years. Not to mention the humiliation if you should actually be found innocent. Especially if you happen to be a person of color.

They've killed people for being combative while having a diabetic crisis or epileptic seizure even when told what the problem is. They've used tasers on pregnant women because they couldn't lie on their stomachs. They've shot restrained subjects in their cars and then had coroners who declared it a suicide. (One was handcuffed behind his back and was shot IN THE BACK and it was still ruled suicide)

If I should ever have a medical crisis, I hope to hell someone gets me to the hospital in a car because I'd rather lay there and die than take a chance on calling emergency services around here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wondered what happened to the law suite. I think you are correct, as there was no way he could carry on with it.
> 
> They throw ideas out and try to scare people. I wonder how they can believe some of the trash they believe. I haven't heard one Repub say that that woman who insulted the two daughters was out of line. By not standing up and be counted you become the same as the person who does wrong.
> 
> ...


My spell check really gets carried away I meant suit.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think we need to consider the differing rules the police are given when it comes to using their guns. These rules vary from state to state and even town to town.In some places the police are allowed to use deadly force if an alleged suspect merely starts to run away. IMO, this is ridiculous. Poice need a stricter set of reasons about when and how to use their guns.
> 
> Somehing that really bothers me is that police shoot to kill. Is this really necessary? I'll bet you enough of your favorite yarn to make whatever you'd love to make that shooting to kill isn't necessary in *most, but not all* cases. Why not aim to shoot an alleged suspect in the leg? I'll bet that person would drop his weapon, if he had one, and get real busy paying all their attention to their injury. Then the legal system can commence do its work.


The police are not that accurate when they shoot. I sort of understand this; in the heat of a confrontation I would hope police who pull their weapon, maybe for the first time, would be shaky and under a lot of stress. Trying to aim for a leg could get them killed.

The first part of your post may be the key. Pulling a weapon to apprehend someone who poses no threat? It makes no sense, but the law allows them - and even encourages them - to do it.

I've been very troubled about this entire issue for several days and I'm beginning to wonder how widespread the problem is aside from the horror stories in the news. When a black parent has to have "the talk" with their son, incidences of police harassing black (AND white people to a much lesser degree) must be quite common. How many people are arrested for no reason but we don't hear about it because they had enough composure and savvy to be silent, to submit, and to endure whatever the police dished out? Garner resisted - bad mistake. BUT before that, he was clearly being hassled by he police. I understand that no cigarettes were found on him or near him. So, one has to ask, why were the police bothering him in the first place? They certainly had options - perhaps approaching him in a decent way and asking questions first - politely, since they did NOT observe any criminal behavior. Or they could have left him alone since they had not observed any criminal behavior or reports of such. I read a report on a facebook page earlier this morning about a young black/Hispanic man with Down's Syndrome being beaten and his colostomy bag being torn from his body for no other reason than he was walking down the street and the cop noticed a "bulge" under his clothing. When asked why he was roughing up someone with Down's Syndrome, his incredible answer was, "I'm not a doctor." Of course, he justified beating that poor man because "he ran away from me" even though the victim insists he didn't run. Most people easily recognize a person with Down's Syndrome, so how could that cop possibly have any credibility? But he's still on the job, people. At least he didn't shoot him and claim he "went for my gun."

We have a problem and no one seems to know what to do about it. The law actually DOES protect the police from prosecution. Maybe the answer is that ALL instances of excessive use of force and EVERY instance where an officer fires his weapon must be investigated by a citizen's board. And the law needs to be changed. It amounts to a license to kill.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> T
> 
> I've been very troubled about this entire issue for several days and I'm beginning to wonder how widespread the problem is aside from the horror stories in the news.


Then this may help you understand. I just read it myself, although I know first hand a lot of points made.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/12/03/conservative-media-still-denying-how-racism-and/201751


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wondered what happened to the law suite. I think you are correct, as there was no way he could carry on with it.
> 
> They throw ideas out and try to scare people. I wonder how they can believe some of the trash they believe. I haven't heard one Repub say that that woman who insulted the two daughters was out of line. By not standing up and be counted you become the same as the person who does wrong.
> 
> ...


The treatment of your First Nations people is an accurate description of how we treated our Native Americans - AND STILL DO. One of the main streets in Phoenix is Indian School Road - named for the old boarding school near the center of town, now boarded up and falling into ruin. It once housed hundreds of Native American children who were ripped from their families and sent hundreds of miles away, forbidden to speak their language, and who were abused emotionally, physically and sexually. It's a shameful chapter. Today, boarding schools tend to be much closer to the reservation, but because not many people want to live in remote areas, are run in some cases by the worst of the worst. These schools are isolated and there is no one for the students to turn to when they are abused. It's criminal - not the schools themselves, but the callous way the system abandons the children to caretakers with no oversight. In order to "better" themselves, many must leave the reservation and somehow make it in a world vastly different, and one in which they struggle to cope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I began a new thread on a very controversial but timely issue:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-303394-1.html


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Unfortunately reflective of the first Europeans to come to this land that ended up being the United States and Canada.

Despite what we were fed in elementary school American History, the earliest settlers, who were refugees from religious persecution, then proceeded to persecute anybody who did not practice their version of "The Truth". The indigenous people who tried to fight them off probably saw through their version of piety and were trying to protect their way of life.

From what knowledgeable friends have told me, Native American ideas of property rights were very different from those of the Europeans. The land belonged to nobody, it was a source of bounty to be shared and used as needed. 

But the Native Americans were not benign either. They fought among themselves. Seems to be the practice among the chest thumpers of all species.

So history was written by the winners to make themselves look good, and the truth be d----d. Since the winners were of caucasian European stock, that was the "good guys", and the darker skinned losers were the "bad guys". You saw it in India, you saw it in South Africa, you saw it in Australia, and on and on. The guys with the deadliest toys won and stepped on the necks of the losers.

So we come to our day and age, after hundreds of years of this mind set, and people of color are still thought of by many as inferior and unworthy of equal consideration. The rest of us untrodden masses, the Irish, the Italians, the Eastern European Jews, were not visibly distinguishable in the same way and were able to blend into mainstream society despite some pretty deep seated prejudices. Heck, I have read of what the earliest Jewish settlers in America, those of Western European heritage, thought of the immigrants from Eastern European villages - unwashed, ignorant, coarse, and unworthy. It is a pecking order, and a jungle out there no matter our worldly sophisticated accoutrements.

We have to keep fighting the uphill battle to get ignoramuses to see us as The Human Race with all its varieties. Some battles have been won, but we cannot become complacent. Still a long way to go.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Unfortunately reflective of the first Europeans to come to this land that ended up being the United States and Canada.
> 
> Despite what we were fed in elementary school American History, the earliest settlers, who were refugees from religious persecution, then proceeded to persecute anybody who did not practice their version of "The Truth". The indigenous people who tried to fight them off probably saw through their version of piety and were trying to protect their way of life.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Unfortunately, in most places if a cop thinks you did something, the immediate death penalty just saves the state the cost of a trial and housing you for any number of years. Not to mention the humiliation if you should actually be found innocent. Especially if you happen to be a person of color.
> 
> They've killed people for being combative while having a diabetic crisis or epileptic seizure even when told what the problem is. They've used tasers on pregnant women because they couldn't lie on their stomachs. They've shot restrained subjects in their cars and then had coroners who declared it a suicide. (One was handcuffed behind his back and was shot IN THE BACK and it was still ruled suicide)
> 
> If I should ever have a medical crisis, I hope to hell someone gets me to the hospital in a car because I'd rather lay there and die than take a chance on calling emergency services around here.


Just how stupid are you?? EMTs are completely different than police. Their job is to save lives. If you wait for someone to drive you to a hospital you're putting yourself at more risk than you can imagine. Yes, police and firefighters may well come along with the EMT's. They do that so the EMTs can do their job, keeping traffic out if the way, etc.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just how stupid are you?? EMTs are completely different than police. Their job is to save lives. If you wait for someone to drive you to a hospital you're putting yourself at more risk than you can imagine. Yes, police and firefighters may well come along with the EMT's. They do that so the EMTs can do their job, keeping traffic out if the way, etc.


In our neck of the woods, the cops come before the emergency services and if you even tell them you don't want them (the police) touching you, you can look to be tasered or worse. No thanks.

Just like their so called "safety" operations here...SWAT team broke down the doors to the house next door that the owner was trying to sell (nobody living there). Broad daylight, we offered to call the owners to let them in and had guns drawn on us. Said they had to be sure there were no squatters. When they saw there was nobody, they then boarded up the doors and windows, put up yellow tape and charged the owners for the boarding. I hate to think what they would have done if the owners had been in the house working on it at the time.

And if knowing what's likely to happen if the cops come makes me stupid, then that's what I am. But I'm taking no chances whatever with the state of the militarized police around here...bottom of the barrel bullies who'd do the job just for the power of a badge and a gun.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just how stupid are you?? EMTs are completely different than police. Their job is to save lives. If you wait for someone to drive you to a hospital you're putting yourself at more risk than you can imagine. Yes, police and firefighters may well come along with the EMT's. They do that so the EMTs can do their job, keeping traffic out if the way, etc.


Pretty harsh judgement there, Maid (sorry Marilyn). I wouldn't hesitate to call the paramedics, but then I'm a white woman in her 40s. Thinking about it, I have no doubt that many people of color (particularly young men) hesitate to call 911 even when the situation is critical. EMTs may be trained to save lives, but that didn't compel them to insist that the cop get off Garner's chest or to begin CPR when he stopped breathing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Pretty harsh judgement there, Maid (sorry Marilyn). I wouldn't hesitate to call the paramedics, but then I'm a white woman in her 40s. Thinking about it, I have no doubt that many people of color (particularly young men) hesitate to call 911 even when the situation is critical. EMTs may be trained to save lives, but that didn't compel them to insist that the cop get off Garner's chest or to begin CPR when he stopped breathing.


I'm a white woman in my 60's (late 60's and getting later). And here it doesn't matter who you are, stupid is trusting the police for anything.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Pretty harsh judgement there, Maid (sorry Marilyn). I wouldn't hesitate to call the paramedics, but then I'm a white woman in her 40s. Thinking about it, I have no doubt that many people of color (particularly young men) hesitate to call 911 even when the situation is critical. EMTs may be trained to save lives, but that didn't compel them to insist that the cop get off Garner's chest or to begin CPR when he stopped breathing.


We have very close friends whose son was threatening suicide - they called the police for help. Instead of helping "talk him down" they got aggressive and the young man was stabbed in the throat. Months in the hospital, clinging to life. Bad situation made worse by police intervention and aggression.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> The police are not that accurate when they shoot. I sort of understand this; in the heat of a confrontation I would hope police who pull their weapon, maybe for the first time, would be shaky and under a lot of stress. Trying to aim for a leg could get them killed.
> 
> The first part of your post may be the key. Pulling a weapon to apprehend someone who poses no threat? It makes no sense, but the law allows them - and even encourages them - to do it.
> 
> ...


The thing is, regardless of the laws of engagement police are expected to or should follow, out in the field these laws are trounced by the fight or flight reflex, a misplaced sense of entitlement and, apparently, a deep seated mistrust of everyone non-police. What I see lacking is appropriate supervision of police out in the field. Senior officers should be at a standard where they actually do employ their knowledge of the law and lead by example but even they degenerate to the primal 'male' response: Physical reaction before rationality.

Police forces everywhere need to be called to scrutiny re the education they receive initially and ongoing and whether officers are adequately supervised. Also, what about the psychological screening of potential officers and the ongoing psychological monitoring of current officers of all ranks?

Maybe police forces (which are generally government run) need to be privatised? Too much complacency in government departments I think.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> The thing is, regardless of the laws of engagement police are expected to or should follow, out in the field these laws are trounced by the fight or flight reflex, a misplaced sense of entitlement and, apparently, a deep seated mistrust of everyone non-police. What I see lacking is appropriate supervision of police out in the field. Senior officers should be at a standard where they actually do employ their knowledge of the law and lead by example but even they degenerate to the primal 'male' response: Physical reaction before rationality.
> 
> Wombatnomore
> too much bigotry in the mix as it is because no-one leaves it at home when going to work. Hear what I am saying?
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry, I do hear what your saying and it is for that reason (and many others), that potential and current officers need to be carefully psychologically screened/monitored. A psychologist worth their salt would be able to identify such bigotry and recommend non employment on that basis and discipline and education for current officers, or indeed, discharge from the police force.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The thing is, regardless of the laws of engagement police are expected to or should follow, out in the field these laws are trounced by the fight or flight reflex, a misplaced sense of entitlement and, apparently, a deep seated mistrust of everyone non-police. What I see lacking is appropriate supervision of police out in the field. Senior officers should be at a standard where they actually do employ their knowledge of the law and lead by example but even they degenerate to the primal 'male' response: Physical reaction before rationality.
> 
> Police forces everywhere need to be called to scrutiny re the education they receive initially and ongoing and whether officers are adequately supervised. Also, what about the psychological screening of potential officers and the ongoing psychological monitoring of current officers of all ranks?
> 
> Maybe police forces (which are generally government run) need to be privatised? Too much complacency in government departments I think.


And risk having companies like Blackwater take over the job? No thanks. That would be worse than it currently is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'm a white woman in my 60's (late 60's and getting later). And here it doesn't matter who you are, stupid is trusting the police for anything.


 I know there are 'bad cops' in every country but we have very few problems up here. 
We have some excellent officers and they are respected in my opinion. I am sure there have been some problems. Actually a police officer is in critical shape today as one was shot in BC. this week. 4 mounties were killed a few years ago in Alberta by a person who hid and ambushed them,and there have been other instances. I hope the problems never get really bad here. I think different people have different feelings about police but certainly nothing like what has happened there in the US recently. I remember before I was married 60 years ago my roomate went with an RCMP constable, and he was a complete jerk. He was disliked by the other men and was a bully. I think you will find those who should never be allowed to become police officers.

Purl and Sloth are you anywhere near where the protesters are? They seem to really having an excellent protest. I just saw pictures of Manhattan as well as people crossing the Brooklyn Bridge. I hope it remains peaceful. The announcers all mentioned that there were hundreds of young, white protesters marching with the Black protesters. It is appearing (touch wood) to be completely peaceful. Anderson Cooper never remembers anything like this ever in New York. And he has lived there all his life. It is so good to watch peaceful young people mainly, walking forward and no problems at all. It sounds as if there is a huge Police Presence but it has been announced that as long as there are no problems they will be allowed to protest. It gives Americans Hope I think. I Pray that is continues as it started. In my opinion the fact that white young people are marching too makes it so much better. I believe it is the only way that something positive can happen if all races join in and say, enough is enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I know there are 'bad cops' in every country but we have very few problems up here.
> We have some excellent officers and they are respected in my opinion. I am sure there have been some problems. Actually a police officer is in critical shape today as one was shot in BC. this week. 4 mounties were killed a few years ago in Alberta by a person who hid and ambushed them,and there have been other instances. I hope the problems never get really bad here. I think different people have different feelings about police but certainly nothing like what has happened there in the US recently. I remember before I was married 60 years ago my roomate went with an RCMP constable, and he was a complete jerk. He was disliked by the other men and was a bully. I think you will find those who should never be allowed to become police officers.
> 
> Purl and Sloth are you anywhere near where the protesters are? They seem to really having an excellent protest. I just saw pictures of Manhattan as well as people crossing the Brooklyn Bridge. I hope it remains peaceful. The announcers all mentioned that there were hundreds of young, white protesters marching with the Black protesters. It is appearing (touch wood) to be completely peaceful. Anderson Cooper never remembers anything like this ever in New York. And he has lived there all his life. It is so good to watch peaceful young people mainly, walking forward and no problems at all. It sounds as if there is a huge Police Presence but it has been announced that as long as there are no problems they will be allowed to protest. It gives Americans Hope I think. I Pray that is continues as it started. In my opinion the fact that white young people are marching too makes it so much better. I believe it is the only way that something positive can happen.


There are protesters all over. Last night I heard a lot of people going past and shouting something in unison, but that happens more often than you would think, so I never bothered to go to the window. Later I learned about the protesters and realized that was one group of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There are protesters all over. Last night I heard a lot of people going past and shouting something in unison, but that happens more often than you would think, so I never bothered to go to the window. Later I learned about the protesters and realized that was one group of them.


Turn on CNN- it is giving lots of coverage and good, in my opinion ,comments etc.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I live on a small island in the East River so I am away from the action. But I am glad the protesters are doing a good job.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I live on a small island in the East River so I am away from the action. But I am glad the protesters are doing a good job.


Is it very quiet on RI? It must be different from Broadway.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> The thing is, regardless of the laws of engagement police are expected to or should follow, out in the field these laws are trounced by the fight or flight reflex, a misplaced sense of entitlement and, apparently, a deep seated mistrust of everyone non-police. What I see lacking is appropriate supervision of police out in the field. Senior officers should be at a standard where they actually do employ their knowledge of the law and lead by example but even they degenerate to the primal 'male' response: Physical reaction before rationality.
> 
> NO NO NO to privatization.
> Police forces everywhere need to be called to scrutiny re the education they receive initially and ongoing and whether officers are adequately supervised. Also, what about the psychological screening of potential officers and the ongoing psychological monitoring of current officers of all ranks?
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There are protesters all over. Last night I heard a lot of people going past and shouting something in unison, but that happens more often than you would think, so I never bothered to go to the window. Later I learned about the protesters and realized that was one group of them.


I spoke too soon, I will have to check on something Pat just told me - it sounds as if an RCMP officer was just promoted to Sergeant (important post), and he has had all sorts of bad reports over the years. He zapped a young indian boy 8 times when the boy was helpless, he was a drinker and threatened civilians on 3 different occasions. HIs recent record has improved as he has quit drinking. He should have lot his job years ago. Makes you wonder. I don't want to ever come across as saying we are perfect here. We have different laws and I believe that there are strict restrictions on what apolice officer is allowed to do. This man was charged and fined. His promotion is headline news here tonight.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it very quiet on RI? It must be different from Broadway.


We are a muted Manhattan. But developers are here building high rises all over and Cornell/Technion building a graduate school is speeding up change. Used to mostly green fields.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Just how stupid are you?? EMTs are completely different than police. Their job is to save lives. If you wait for someone to drive you to a hospital you're putting yourself at more risk than you can imagine. Yes, police and firefighters may well come along with the EMT's. They do that so the EMTs can do their job, keeping traffic out if the way, etc.


I am l00% in agreement Maid. My dh was with Emergency Medical Services in a large Canadian City - He was a Paramedic , Emergency Medical Technician in one of our large cities. He was a shift supervisor. Their main idea is to save lives and transport ill people to hospitals so that they can get care. Here they work hand in hand with the Fire fighters and Police. We have known and been part of EMS and other emergency services since l974 when he joined after we came home from New Zealand. There is no fear of any of them, and very very little fear of the police up here. It is an entirely difference place. We have been to conferences with American Paramedics and firefighters and they are extremely highly thought of here.

The three services work together. I would think that Paramedics would not make things worse in a situation like the one that was shown. My husband did feel that not enough was asked by the Ambulance person and not enough learned about what his symptoms were by the woman who likely, here would have been a paramedic. The procedures she took were not the same as would be done here. He watched it 3 or 4 times.

Interesting the different methods and rules and regulations and the differences.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Rachel was talking tonight about the Cleveland and an event that happened there a couple of years ago. A policeman was trying to stop someone for speeding. A man driving and a woman passenger with him. The man refused to stop and when the chase ended there were a total of 61 police cars involved in the chase, there were 137 shots fired. The man was shot 23 times and the woman 24 times. When the chase ended one policeman stood on the hood of the car and continued to fired at the two people. I don't remember hearing about that. I think it was in 2012.

The policeman that killed the 12 year old had been forced to resign after only 5 months, from a small town police department because he was emotionally unstable and unfit for duty, especially in his handling of firearms. His personnel records showed this, but the Cleveland police dept did not read them. When he went to Cleveland, he said he wanted "to see some action."

It is kind of scary to think of how many policemen there could be like this across the country. I want to believe that most of them are good honest people, but we certainly know that all of them aren't.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am l00% in agreement Maid. My dh was with Emergency Medical Services in a large Canadian City - He was a Paramedic , Emergency Medical Technician in one of our large cities. He was a shift supervisor. Their main idea is to save lives and transport ill people to hospitals so that they can get care. Here they work hand in hand with the Fire fighters and Police. We have known and been part of EMS and other emergency services since l974 when he joined after we came home from New Zealand. There is no fear of any of them, and very very little fear of the police up here. It is an entirely difference place. We have been to conferences with American Paramedics and firefighters and they are extremely highly thought of here.
> 
> The three services work together. I would think that Paramedics would not make things worse in a situation like the one that was shown. My husband did feel that not enough was asked by the Ambulance person and not enough learned about what his symptoms were by the woman who likely, here would have been a paramedic. The procedures she took were not the same as would be done here. He watched it 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Interesting the different methods and rules and regulations and the differences.


I have heard more than one person comment on how shocked they were about the EMT crew that arrived to help Eric Garner. I wondered if they were trying to play to the camera, although they didn't do a very good job of it. She was taking his pulse and then a policeman said he was breathing, but I wonder if they didn't already know he was dead, and just weren't ready to say it. They would have started an IV and administered oxygen I would think, if he was actually breathing. No one did CPR either, proving I guess that he wasn't important. Very very sad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

CPR is not a magic bullet. It works on few people. But of course, Eric Garner deserved to have been given a chance.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Michelle Bachman said on Fox News: "I'm calling on your viewers to come to DC on Wednesday, December 3, at high noon on the west steps of the Capitol," she proclaimed. "We need to have a rally, and we need to go visit our senators and visit our congressman, because nothing frightens a congressman like the whites of his constituents' eyes. ... We need the viewers to come and help us."

MB must have lost some of her influence, if she ever had any, and all she did was hold a press conference with Ted Cruise and Steve King and about 40 protesters. Poor Michelle, it is time for her to go back to Minnesota and stay there.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> CPR is not a magic bullet. It works on few people. But of course, Eric Garner deserved to have been given a chance.


Of course it's not a magic bullet, but he deserved someone to try, especially since they killed him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> CPR is not a magic bullet. It works on few people. But of course, Eric Garner deserved to have been given a chance.


Copy of my post on the Ferguson thread

"susanmos2000 wrote:
Plenty of blame to go around. I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone on the scene didn't react when it became clear that Garner was in trouble. Not just the cops--the EMTs as well when they failed to order that policemen off Garner's chest and didn't begin CPR when he, Garner, stopped breathing. If those four policemen should be charged with manslaughter then the paramedics should also face charges of dereliction of duty. They messed up big time.

My husband is a retired Paramedic former shift supervisor and he felt she didn't do a good job at all. She should have asked what happened when he stopped breathing, she should have called for back up immediately. She felt his throat. that seemed to be it. there are other procedures that should have been followed too. However, he doesn't think she had an agenda against him - she just seemed to be overwhelmed and didn't seem to know what to do. Sad indeed. However it is fine to be a second guesser. We weren't there but at least there is film of the whole thing. I can't believe that officer in the green shirt wasn't at least disciplined -


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If things in your neck of the woods are so awful. why do you live there? If you absolutely have to live there what are you doing to change conditions there?


jbandsma said:


> In our neck of the woods, the cops come before the emergency services and if you even tell them you don't want them (the police) touching you, you can look to be tasered or worse. No thanks.
> 
> Just like their so called "safety" operations here...SWAT team broke down the doors to the house next door that the owner was trying to sell (nobody living there). Broad daylight, we offered to call the owners to let them in and had guns drawn on us. Said they had to be sure there were no squatters. When they saw there was nobody, they then boarded up the doors and windows, put up yellow tape and charged the owners for the boarding. I hate to think what they would have done if the owners had been in the house working on it at the time.
> 
> And if knowing what's likely to happen if the cops come makes me stupid, then that's what I am. But I'm taking no chances whatever with the state of the militarized police around here...bottom of the barrel bullies who'd do the job just for the power of a badge and a gun.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I know there are 'bad cops' in every country but we have very few problems up here.
> We have some excellent officers and they are respected in my opinion. I am sure there have been some problems. Actually a police officer is in critical shape today as one was shot in BC. this week. 4 mounties were killed a few years ago in Alberta by a person who hid and ambushed them,and there have been other instances. I hope the problems never get really bad here. I think different people have different feelings about police but certainly nothing like what has happened there in the US recently. I remember before I was married 60 years ago my roomate went with an RCMP constable, and he was a complete jerk. He was disliked by the other men and was a bully. I think you will find those who should never be allowed to become police officers.
> 
> Purl and Sloth are you anywhere near where the protesters are? They seem to really having an excellent protest. I just saw pictures of Manhattan as well as people crossing the Brooklyn Bridge. I hope it remains peaceful. The announcers all mentioned that there were hundreds of young, white protesters marching with the Black protesters. It is appearing (touch wood) to be completely peaceful. Anderson Cooper never remembers anything like this ever in New York. And he has lived there all his life. It is so good to watch peaceful young people mainly, walking forward and no problems at all. It sounds as if there is a huge Police Presence but it has been announced that as long as there are no problems they will be allowed to protest. It gives Americans Hope I think. I Pray that is continues as it started. In my opinion the fact that white young people are marching too makes it so much better. I believe it is the only way that something positive can happen if all races join in and say, enough is enough.


NB, Anderson Cooper was born on June 3, 1967.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If things in your neck of the woods are so awful. why do you live there? If you absolutely have to live there what are you doing to change conditions there?


We tried to leave. A week away from getting out my husband lost his job...the company that we would have gone with sold out and they fired everybody who worked for them. (Still owe us about $10,000 and interest but I doubt we'll ever see a penny)

Two years without a job or benefits. New job at about 25% of what he had been making. Managed to get another job at a little bit more but our pay now...with him being 65...is HALF what we were making in 2000.

What am I doing to change things? I VOTE. It's the only thing I can do without ending up dead. And even that has brought death threats because I refuse to vote for the tea party candidates.

You live in a place that's better? Good for you. You'd hate it here.

When I first came to Charleston in the mid 60s there was a common bumpersticker that said "Support your local police; Increase their bribes". The corruption then was nothing compared to what it is today.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Another black unarmed male shot by a white police officer in Arizona. Who do they think they are?

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/12/05/14/20/Another-white-police-officer-kills-black-man-in-United-States


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Another black unarmed male shot by a white police officer in Arizona. Who do they think they are?
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/12/05/14/20/Another-white-police-officer-kills-black-man-in-United-States


Kings of the world...and not about to surrender the position.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> NB, Anderson Cooper was born on June 3, 1967.


And born into a wealthy, privileged family. Oui?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Michelle Bachman said on Fox News: "I'm calling on your viewers to come to DC on Wednesday, December 3, at high noon on the west steps of the Capitol," she proclaimed. "We need to have a rally, and we need to go visit our senators and visit our congressman, because nothing frightens a congressman like the whites of his constituents' eyes. ... We need the viewers to come and help us."
> 
> MB must have lost some of her influence, if she ever had any, and all she did was hold a press conference with Ted Cruise and Steve King and about 40 protesters. Poor Michelle, it is time for her to go back to Minnesota and stay there.


Where government subsidies for farmers will keep her very comfortable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> NB, Anderson Cooper was born on June 3, 1967.


You're right. He was still in diapers when all the protests were going on.

Very expensive diapers, given his heritage.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. He was still in diapers when all the protests were going on.
> 
> Very expensive diapers, given his heritage.


I can't find the reference to Anderson Cooper - someone fill me in, please. Are we bashing him, now?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I apologize for insulting you and making assumptions about your situation. I sincerely hope things will get better for you and your husband.


jbandsma said:


> We tried to leave. A week away from getting out my husband lost his job...the company that we would have gone with sold out and they fired everybody who worked for them. (Still owe us about $10,000 and interest but I doubt we'll ever see a penny)
> 
> Two years without a job or benefits. New job at about 25% of what he had been making. Managed to get another job at a little bit more but our pay now...with him being 65...is HALF what we were making in 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MindyT said:


> And born into a wealthy, privileged family. Oui?


I only looked up Anderson Cooper's date of birth because I was curious about how his age influenced what he had directly experienced of the 1960s and 70s.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I only looked up Anderson Cooper's date of birth because I was curious about how his age influenced what he had directly experienced of the 1960s and 70s.


 I'm sure he's familiar with protests sparked by the gay community.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Unfortunately reflective of the first Europeans to come to this land that ended up being the United States and Canada.
> 
> Despite what we were fed in elementary school American History, the earliest settlers, who were refugees from religious persecution, then proceeded to persecute anybody who did not practice their version of "The Truth". The indigenous people who tried to fight them off probably saw through their version of piety and were trying to protect their way of life.
> 
> ...


Your words say the things I feel.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MindyT said:


> And born into a wealthy, privileged family. Oui?


The son of Gloria Vanderbilt.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> We tried to leave. A week away from getting out my husband lost his job...the company that we would have gone with sold out and they fired everybody who worked for them. (Still owe us about $10,000 and interest but I doubt we'll ever see a penny)
> 
> Two years without a job or benefits. New job at about 25% of what he had been making. Managed to get another job at a little bit more but our pay now...with him being 65...is HALF what we were making in 2000.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I feel badly for what has happened and what happens in your home. No wonder you feel strongly. I am glad you posted - It is hard for me - to realize what is happening in some places in the States. We have bad things happening here too, but not those types of bad things. I don't believe there is that type of corruption with the Canadian Police although I do think there are some who should not be policemen. The RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) have been under scrutiny but there has not been a feeling that there is corruption, certainly not at the street level. There have been questions about some of the Policies coming down from Senior Personnel. It just isn't something that I have read much about.

I know that the Police Departments on the whole are very good in comparison to those I have read about (which I realize may be misconstrued or exagerated, and in some cases completely untrue). We are running into more and more problems due to drugs, and that has made a big difference, and Police are not as 'safe' as they used to be in my opinion. (Some other Canadian might have a completely different view). I express my experiences - not the opinions of others who might have had different experiences.

I do hope that Last night was the beginning of another new era. I do think that once my generation is gone it might be easier to allow for change. So sad. I was so glad to see so many young, white Americans joining with the Black Americans in peaceful protest.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Where I live, there is one town after another and you know you are in a different town by the "Leaving ---" and "Entering ---" signs. Each has its own police force. A couple of the towns have experienced huge growth and increased the size of the police forces. There are several nasty bullies on one of the forces, ready to see the worst in anybody they choose to stop. 

My town has grown, too much housing development, but there is still a core on the police force who are from long time families, and we can still expect fairness. One of the officers is from a long time resident Black family, is a lovely man, and has received well earned promotions. I think his presence makes a difference. 

But there are too many people who see a police career as a way to enforce power over people not to help maintain the peace. Definitely agree with everybody who stresses the need for psychological screening and regular supervision and review, particularly when there is controversy regarding action taken.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

At one time here in Charleston, we had some hope for positive change. Reuben Greenburg was hired as chief of police. A black Jew who took no nonsense out of anyone, fired the worst of the corrupt officers instead of promoting them as had been done and did his best to clean up the rest.

But he got sick and had to retire (he died in Feb of this year) and the newest administration started rehiring the crooks and bullies. Some of worst got jobs on the forces of smaller surrounding communities. Like the cop who killed something like 14 dogs before they promoted him to a desk job. Would drive into people's yards and run over dogs tied in the yard, shoot them from his car when they were in fenced areas, etc. 

We've had the next county over's sheriff shoot an opponent for election...yes, he's still sheriff. Charleston County's sheriff has been arrested for assault and battery but the prosecutor's office said the 90 day jail sentence and the $500 fine would be no deterrent to the sheriff continuing to remain in his office and carry out his duties. 

I'm sending 3 pictures of what goes on in this neighborhood when someone is seriously not liked. This is across the street from my house and is the SECOND time in 6 months that this guy had his car bombed. He was trying to organize the neighborhood.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The son of Gloria Vanderbilt.


Yes he was but he has little in common with the Vanderbuilt lifestyle - he was closer to his Father - I have watched a couple of programs where he made reference to the facts. He does not seem to be too involved with the 'Wealthy' lifestyle. Another on on CNN is Chris Cuomo whose brother is the Governor of New York and I belie ve his father ran for President? (I am not sure whether that is right). Cooper is pretty down to earth from what I can see. But that is just my own impression of him.

My impressions are completely from watching the News Sources in the US - it is the only way I know about what is going on. eg. I can certainly say that everything i have ever heard Limbaugh state is so far out that I wonder how anyone can even believe one thing he has said. I also watched Fox which was broadcast in Calgary and disagreed with much of what they said. MSNBC -I like Rachel Maddow and a couple of others. So my information is not as close to experience as any of yours. I like Cooper and trust him from what I have seen of him. He certainly is not afraid to go where the action is. I don't care for Wolf Blitzer . I don't know whether this post is interesting or not but it shows where my information and opinions come from. (as well as reading your posts).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Where I live, there is one town after another and you know you are in a different town by the "Leaving ---" and "Entering ---" signs. Each has its own police force. A couple of the towns have experienced huge growth and increased the size of the police forces. There are several nasty bullies on one of the forces, ready to see the worst in anybody they choose to stop.
> 
> My town has grown, too much housing development, but there is still a core on the police force who are from long time families, and we can still expect fairness. One of the officers is from a long time resident Black family, is a lovely man, and has received well earned promotions. I think his presence makes a difference.
> 
> But there are too many people who see a police career as a way to enforce power over people not to help maintain the peace. Definitely agree with everybody who stresses the need for psychological screening and regular supervision and review, particularly when there is controversy regarding action taken.


Yes, policemen like the one who shot the 12 year old boy. He said he came to Cleveland because he wanted to see some action. Looks like he got exactly what he was after. Now all we can hope is he sees some action in prison.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> At one time here in Charleston, we had some hope for positive change. Reuben Greenburg was hired as chief of police. A black Jew who took no nonsense out of anyone, fired the worst of the corrupt officers instead of promoting them as had been done and did his best to clean up the rest.
> 
> But he got sick and had to retire (he died in Feb of this year) and the newest administration started rehiring the crooks and bullies. Some of worst got jobs on the forces of smaller surrounding communities. Like the cop who killed something like 14 dogs before they promoted him to a desk job. Would drive into people's yards and run over dogs tied in the yard, shoot them from his car when they were in fenced areas, etc.
> 
> ...


Is the FBI aware of what is going on?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There are some good thing happening.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/29/1348326/-9-Million-Solar-Panels-Spanning-9-5-Sq-Miles-World-s-Largest-Solar-Farm-Becomes-Fully-Operational?detail=email


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, policemen like the one who shot the 12 year old boy. He said he came to Cleveland because he wanted to see some action. Looks like he got exactly what he was after. Now all we can hope is he sees some action in prison.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes he was but he has little in common with the Vanderbuilt lifestyle - he was closer to his Father - I have watched a couple of programs where he made reference to the facts. He does not seem to be too involved with the 'Wealthy' lifestyle. Another on on CNN is Chris Cuomo whose brother is the Governor of New York and I belie ve his father ran for President? (I am not sure whether that is right). Cooper is pretty down to earth from what I can see. But that is just my own impression of him.
> 
> My impressions are completely from watching the News Sources in the US - it is the only way I know about what is going on. eg. I can certainly say that everything i have ever heard Limbaugh state is so far out that I wonder how anyone can even believe one thing he has said. I also watched Fox which was broadcast in Calgary and disagreed with much of what they said. MSNBC -I like Rachel Maddow and a couple of others. So my information is not as close to experience as any of yours. I like Cooper and trust him from what I have seen of him. He certainly is not afraid to go where the action is. I don't care for Wolf Blitzer . I don't know whether this post is interesting or not but it shows where my information and opinions come from. (as well as reading your posts).


Mario Cuomo was governor of New York some years ago, and the two you mentioned are his sons. He gave a rousing speech at a Dem. Convention, also years ago, and we always thought he would run for President. Alas, if memory serves, he did not.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Good question...does the FBI know of the bombings? 
Wow, that is extreme for sure. I always thought that part of the country to be more civilized and educated. Things like that must come from ignorance. They can't come from thought.
Is it a working-class neighborhood? 
Sounds like Mississippi in the 1950's.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Another on on CNN is Chris Cuomo whose brother is the Governor of New York and I belie ve his father ran for President? (I am not sure whether that is right).


Mario Cuomo, the father, was Governor of New York from 1983 to 1994. Andrew Cuomo has been Governor of New York since 2010.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Is the FBI aware of what is going on?


Oh yes. And our state law enforcement division. However SLED is the group who broke into the wrong house on a no-knock warrant and shot the 86 year old great-grandmother who came out of the kitchen (where she was cooking) to see what was going on because she had a meat fork in her hand.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Good question...does the FBI know of the bombings?
> Wow, that is extreme for sure. I always thought that part of the country to be more civilized and educated. Things like that must come from ignorance. They can't come from thought.
> Is it a working-class neighborhood?
> Sounds like Mississippi in the 1950's.


Working class and highly diverse. Homes that were built in the 40's to accomodate veterans and their families.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I can't find the reference to Anderson Cooper - someone fill me in, please. Are we bashing him, now?


No, that would be mean. Designer quoted him in one of her messages about the protests.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, that would be mean. Designer quoted him in one of her messages about the protests.


I agree. I like Anderson Cooper and he doesn't behave like a rich, spoiled person. Very caring.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I can't find the reference to Anderson Cooper - someone fill me in, please. Are we bashing him, now?


Here it is, 2nd paragraph:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301030-68.html#6462661


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here it is, 2nd paragraph:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301030-68.html#6462661


Thanks!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Mario Cuomo was governor of New York some years ago, and the two you mentioned are his sons. He gave a rousing speech at a Dem. Convention, also years ago, and we always thought he would run for President. Alas, if memory serves, he did not.


No, unfortunately, he did not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just made the stupid mistake of checking on D&P, and found that they're all agog about something we're saying about KPG. I have no idea what it is.



# ^ Dec 4, 14 23:40:47
theyarnlady
a regular here

Joined: Feb 25, 11
Messages: 20733
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Wisconsin
Online
I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.

With out dreams : we teach nothing
With out Love: we feel nothing.
With out God: we are nothing.

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue 

At least Yarnie is honest about her feelings. Bonnie has things to say about us that she'd never let us know about. And WCK is crazed about how horrible we are.

They're all upset bc KPG is away, but that's not our doing. Apparently she's preparing for a craft show.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just made the stupid mistake of checking on D&P, and found that they're all agog about something we're saying about KPG. I have no idea what it is.
> 
> # ^ Dec 4, 14 23:40:47
> theyarnlady
> ...


Delusional. Any excuse to criticize - even if they have to make something up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No, that would be mean. Designer quoted him in one of her messages about the protests.


I am not trashing him at all. I think he tries to get to the truth - I have been watching his CNN program for years. It is a personal opinion but I find him to be open and he does try to be neutral. I like Rachel too, although I don't get that station any more since we moved here. At least i canl't find it. Hope to follow up and see if I can find it somewhere in the Shaw lineup, here.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am not trashing him at all. I think he tries to get to the truth - I have been watching his CNN program for years. It is a personal opinion but I find him to be open and he does try to be neutral. I like Rachel too, although I don't get that station any more since we moved here. At least i canl't find it. Hope to follow up and see if I can find it somewhere in the Shaw lineup, here.


You can get MSNBC online and the Rachel Maddow show is part of the lineup. Only problem is that you get it a day late. But I guess better late than never.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You can get MSNBC online and the Rachel Maddow show is part of the lineup. Only problem is that you get it a day late. But I guess better late than never.


My DH is pining to "cut the cord" and drop cable t.v.
Anyone do that yet?
One thing I noticed is that PBS doesn't have streaming or anything. What can I do without Downton Abbey and what will I do without Mad Men on AMC or whatever. The final season. Hummmmm
He's pretty set on it and has found alternates...some...but nothing can replace the networks except an outdoor aerial. Remember those? We are in a spot up here in Sonoma where it's pretty clear an antenna won't pick up anything.
My luck, the only thing we would get would be Faux news. Horrors.

I like Rachel as well as Anderson Cooper. You are right, he is not a snob and seems sincerely concerned about getting it right.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I like to personalize my pleas and kvetching (complaining, Al) to Heaven. Can you share with us who this person is?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Whoever it is, I hope for good news.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> My DH is pining to "cut the cord" and drop cable t.v.
> Anyone do that yet?
> One thing I noticed is that PBS doesn't have streaming or anything. What can I do without Downton Abbey and what will I do without Mad Men on AMC or whatever. The final season. Hummmmm
> He's pretty set on it and has found alternates...some...but nothing can replace the networks except an outdoor aerial. Remember those? We are in a spot up here in Sonoma where it's pretty clear an antenna won't pick up anything.
> ...


Pbs is online and a lot of their shows are carried by Netflix, which has Downton Abbey and Mad Men. You can also get those shows even sooner through Amazon.com streaming. Most of them free if you're a Prime member.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We haven't had cable in decades. It seemed like dozens of channels with nothing I want to watch. Lots available on the Internet if you really want something. I'm mostly PBS & CBS with an antenna. I also refuse to pay their ridiculous prices. Come on. Give it a try. More time for us to gather on KP.



MindyT said:


> My DH is pining to "cut the cord" and drop cable t.v.
> Anyone do that yet?
> One thing I noticed is that PBS doesn't have streaming or anything. What can I do without Downton Abbey and what will I do without Mad Men on AMC or whatever. The final season. Hummmmm
> He's pretty set on it and has found alternates...some...but nothing can replace the networks except an outdoor aerial. Remember those? We are in a spot up here in Sonoma where it's pretty clear an antenna won't pick up anything.
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually, I will send healing energy to everyone I like here on KP. We should all be healthy and hear only good news.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PM sent.



SQM said:


> I like to personalize my pleas and kvetching (complaining, Al) to Heaven. Can you share with us who this person is?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful idea.



SQM said:


> Actually, I will send healing energy to everyone I like here on KP. We should all be healthy and hear only good news.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love Anderson Cooper too. Smart, brave and classy.



jbandsma said:


> Pbs is online and a lot of their shows are carried by Netflix, which has Downton Abbey and Mad Men. You can also get those shows even sooner through Amazon.com streaming. Most of them free if you're a Prime member.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I'm with you and will keep this dear lady in my prayers and good wishes and I hope the rest of you will too. It's up to her to reveal who she is if she wants to at some point.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Prayers are being said.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You can get MSNBC online and the Rachel Maddow show is part of the lineup. Only problem is that you get it a day late. But I guess better late than never.


Thanks I will check it out. guess I just google MSNBC???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love Anderson Cooper too. Smart, brave and classy.


Courageous too. Always first to go to the dangerous places. I liked his afternoon program when it was on too- he had his mother (Gloria Vanderbuilt?} on 3 or 4 times and treated her very nicely. It was so different than his CNN roll. I like him as a newsman better though. I am glad others agree with me. I really admire him. I like some of the new announcers there too. I think they try to get it right.

I will make a point of looking for Rachel tomorrow. She makes so much sense and calls it like it is in my opinion, although she is definitely on the Left. ( I wouldn't be surprised if Anderson is too but he never acts as if he is and so he shouldn't as he is supposed to be non political and announce the news on both sides. I think he does a good job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm with you and will keep this dear lady in my prayers and good wishes and I hope the rest of you will too. It's up to her to reveal who she is if she wants to at some point.


Hi Cheeky! welcome back! Nice to see you . We are hanging in there and very interested in the protest walks. How are you doing?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> We haven't had cable in decades. It seemed like dozens of channels with nothing I want to watch. Lots available on the Internet if you really want something. I'm mostly PBS & CBS with an antenna. I also refuse to pay their ridiculous prices. Come on. Give it a try. More time for us to gather on KP.


Funny too as we only watch an hour or an hour and a half at night after dinner. Never during the day. So, right you are, waaaaaay to much money, especially when one is retired.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks I will check it out. guess I just google MSNBC???


Yes, that should get you to it. Or Google Rachel Maddox direct. Or this should get you there.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Prayers going out for our friend! Waiting for test results is so hard.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Somebody stop me before I start taking them seriously!

Yarnie's latest:

They are just so mean. To use that women and claim it is KPG. Then act like they never did it. I hope they reap what they sow.

For such educated women they sure know how to act like an animal . 

Oh and I am now a lurker, well I am glad I am after what they posted. Funny I am a Lurker but they keep saying it is an open site and they can post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

She means well???????

She may be saying that I act like an animal. I do!!!! Oh, yes I do!!! I act like a Sloth. I only knitted one and a half rows today.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Dame Mary- Why the need to be so esoteric and ambiguous? : )


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Great new thread - "Selfie"


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Courageous too. Always first to go to the dangerous places. I liked his afternoon program when it was on too- he had his mother (Gloria Vanderbuilt?} on 3 or 4 times and treated her very nicely. It was so different than his CNN roll. I like him as a newsman better though. I am glad others agree with me. I really admire him. I like some of the new announcers there too. I think they try to get it right.
> 
> I will make a point of looking for Rachel tomorrow. She makes so much sense and calls it like it is in my opinion, although she is definitely on the Left. ( I wouldn't be surprised if Anderson is too but he never acts as if he is and so he shouldn't as he is supposed to be non political and announce the news on both sides. I think he does a good job.


I like Anderson too and I think it would be real hard to be gay and be a republican, knowing how they feel about you. I try to watch Rachel every day. Sometimes I get really fed up with all the political stuff, but still manage to watch Rachel and Ed Schultz. Like them the best.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> I like Anderson too and I think it would be real hard to be gay and be a republican, knowing how they feel about you. I try to watch Rachel every day. Sometimes I get really fed up with all the political stuff, but still manage to watch Rachel and Ed Schultz. Like them the best.


Anderson Cooper is a republican?? Hard to believe. He's much too caring.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Thoughts are with you Dame.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Prayers going out for our friend! Waiting for test results is so hard.


I'm obviously missing something here. :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Anderson Cooper is a republican?? Hard to believe. He's much too caring.


Rich is the key operative word here. He votes his class interest. He can get sensational at times, and really milks the tragedies. Don't watch him obviously.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Rich is the key operative word here. He votes his class interest. He can get sensational at times, and really milks the tragedies. Don't watch him obviously.


I like him but I really loved the time when he was interviewing a tornado survivor and said that he thought she was probably thanking god for her good luck. She looked at him and said "well, no actually, I'm an atheist".

He was speechless and his expression was priceless.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm obviously missing something here. :shock:


Just that word has gone around that one of the Liberal Ladies--name unknown--is waiting for test results. Since she hasn't yet come forward we've been offering hugs, best wishes, and prayers on a general basis (and yes, the unnamed person most certainly has mine--a thousand of them, in fact).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know how to answer. In what way am I esoteric and ambiguous? Glad to discuss.

Ps. Good vocabulary.



Farmwoman said:


> Dame Mary- Why the need to be so esoteric and ambiguous? : )


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Independent perhaps?



DGreen said:


> Anderson Cooper is a republican?? Hard to believe. He's much too caring.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone we all know is anxiously waiting medical results and wishing for prayers and kind, positive thoughts from her friends. So far she has not identified herself to all. That's all.



Wombatnomore said:


> I'm obviously missing something here. :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try it. He's put himself at considerable risk by traveling to active war spots and reporting well.



SQM said:


> Rich is the key operative word here. He votes his class interest. He can get sensational at times, and really milks the tragedies. Don't watch him obviously.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

His Mom, although they are close and his only brother is dead, is not leaving him an inheritance.



SQM said:


> Rich is the key operative word here. He votes his class interest. He can get sensational at times, and really milks the tragedies. Don't watch him obviously.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just to lighten things up a bit. A lot of you have asked me about Canada - This was posted by one of my Canadian friends from Saskatchewan on the Knitting Tea Party and I thought you might enjoy it. Actually there is more truth than fiction in some of these.
Enjoy! We need to have a laugh here because it is not nice in other threads right now.

Silly but kind of cute.
>>>
>>> Canada eh!
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA
>>> 1. Vancouver : 1.5 million people and two bridges. You do the math.
>>> 2. Your $400,000 Vancouver home is just 5 hours from downtown.
>>> 3. You can throw a rock and hit three Starbucks locations.
>>> 4. There's always some sort of deforestation protest going on.
>>> 5. Weed.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ALBERTA
>>> 1. Big rock between you and B.C.
>>> 2. Ottawa who?
>>> 3. Tax is 5% instead ofthe approximately 200% it is for the rest of the country.
>>> 4. You can exploit almost any natural resource you can think of.
>>> 5. You live in the only province that could actually afford to be its own country.
>>>
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN SASKATCHEWAN
>>> 1. You never run out of wheat.
>>> 2. Your province is really easy to draw.
>>> 3. You can watch the dog run away from home for hours.
>>> 4. People will assume you live on a farm.
>>> 5. Daylight savings time? Who the hell needs that!
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN MANITOBA
>>> 1. You wake up one morning to find that you suddenly have a beachfront property.
>>> 2. Hundreds of huge, horribly frigid lakes.
>>> 3. Nothing compares to a wicked Winnipeg winter.
>>> 4. You can be an Easterner or a Westerner depending on your mood.
>>> 5. You can pass the time watching trucks and barns float by.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ONTARIO
>>> 1. You live in the centre of the universe.
>>> 2. Your $400,000 Toronto home is actually a dump.
>>> 3. You and you alone decide who will win the federal election.
>>> 4. The only province with hard-core American-style crime.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN QUEBEC
>>> 1. Racism is socially acceptable.
>>> 2. You can take bets with your friends on which English neighbour will move out next.
>>> 3. Other provinces basically bribe you to stay in Canada .
>>> 4. You can blame all your problems on the "Anglo A*#!%!"
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEW BRUNSWICK
>>> 1. One way or another, the government gets 98% of your income.
>>> 2. You're poor, but not as poor as the Newfies.
>>> 3. No one ever blames anything on New Brunswick .
>>> 4. Everybody has a grandfather who runs a lighthouse.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NOVA SCOTIA
>>> 1. Everyone can play the fiddle. The ones who can't, think they can.
>>> 2. You can pretend to have Scottish heritage as an excuse to get drunk and wear a kilt.
>>> 3. You are the only reason Anne Murray makes money.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN PRINCE EDWARD ISLAND
>>> 1. Even though more people live on Vancouver Island , you still got the big, new bridge.
>>> 2. You can walk across the province in half an hour.
>>> 3. You can drive across the province in two minutes.
>>> 4. Everyone has been an extra on "Road to Avonlea."
>>> 5. This is where all those tiny, red potatoes come from.
>>> 6. You can confuse ships by turning your porch lights on and off at night.
>>>
>>> TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEWFOUNDLAND
>>> 1. If Quebec separates, you will float off to sea.
>>> 2. If you do something stupid, you have a built-in excuse.
>>> 3. The workday is about two hours long.
>>> 4. It is socially acceptable to wear your hip waders to your wedding.
>>>
>>> Pass this along to Canadians who need a laugh and foreigners who can learn something about Canada and then enjoy a good chuckle.
>>>
>>> Let's face it: Canadians are a rare breed.
>>>
>>> The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart
>>>
>>> 50° Fahrenheit (10° C)
>>> · Californians shiver uncontrollably.
>>> · Canadians plant gardens.
>>>
>>> 35° Fahrenheit (1.6° C)
>>> · Italian Cars won't start
>>> · Canadians drive with the windows down
>>>
>>> 32° Fahrenheit (0° C)
>>> · American water freezes
>>> · Canadian water gets thicker.
>>>
>>> 0° Fahrenheit (-17.9° C)
>>> · New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
>>> · Canadians have the last cookout of the season.
>>>
>>> -60° Fahrenheit (-51° C)
>>> · Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
>>> · Canadian Girl Guides sell cookies door-to-door.
>>>
>>> -109.9° Fahrenheit (-78.5° C)
>>> · Carbon dioxide freezes makes dry ice.
>>> · Canadians pull down their earflaps.
>>>
>>> -173° Fahrenheit (-114° C)
>>> · Ethyl alcohol freezes.
>>> · Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg
>>>
>>> -459.67° Fahrenheit (-273.15° C)
>>> · Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
>>> · Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"
>>>
>>> -500° Fahrenheit (-295° C)
>>> · Hell freezes over.
>>> · The Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup[/quote]


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> J>>> -459.67° Fahrenheit (-273.15° C)
> >>> · Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
> >>> · Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"
> >>>
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Try it. He's put himself at considerable risk by traveling to active war spots and reporting well.


I agree Dame. I think he tries very hard to be fair and not one sided. I am surprised if he is a Republican. I would think he manages to walk the middle ground very well. I admire him. There are some that I won't watch unless I am looking for an opinion much different than mine.

I know he rides his bike to and from work, and all over NY (is that something many do?? }(I am aware that many New Yorkers don't drive cars because of the traffic (at least I think that is the reason?) I also saw him after one of the Hurricanes, (it could have been New Orleans), and he was close to tears. At first I thought he must be 'just' a rich son of a wealthy wealthy woman, but once I started watching him that became unimportant. It would be hard to be a member of that family and still keep your own place in the world. I think he overcomes his Mother's name very well. He spent most of his time with his father. His brother committed suicide in New York and he still grieves for him (not a surprise). I just think he is a good man.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just to lighten things up a bit. A lot of you have asked me about Canada - This was posted by one of my Canadian friends from Saskatchewan on the Knitting Tea Party and I thought you might enjoy it. Actually there is more truth than fiction in some of these.
> Enjoy! We need to have a laugh here because it is not nice in other threads right now.
> 
> Silly but kind of cute.
> ...


[/quote]

That's truly hilarious, Shirley. And whoever penned it is correct--it really does give us Americans an interesting view of our Northern Neighbor. Thanks for the chuckle.
:thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> His Mom, although they are close and his only brother is dead, is not leaving him an inheritance.


Who is or was his dad? In any case, I am not worried about Anderson Cooper's financial status as he has done well for himself and could have inherited from other Vanderbilt relatives.

Again our Grace knows more about pop culture than most of us. And she really gets good dirt.

The Canadian Post was a hoot.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Try it. He's put himself at considerable risk by traveling to active war spots and reporting well.


During Katrina, he was out there all the time, buffeted by winds and rained on. I loved watching him then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just to lighten things up a bit. A lot of you have asked me about Canada - This was posted by one of my Canadian friends from Saskatchewan on the Knitting Tea Party and I thought you might enjoy it. Actually there is more truth than fiction in some of these.
> Enjoy! We need to have a laugh here because it is not nice in other threads right now.
> 
> Silly but kind of cute.
> ...


[/quote]
Very funny. I needed this laugh this morning.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I like him but I really loved the time when he was interviewing a tornado survivor and said that he thought she was probably thanking god for her good luck. She looked at him and said "well, no actually, I'm an atheist".
> 
> He was speechless and his expression was priceless.


Just reminded me of Rick Santorum's latest brain fart. He said " the separation of church and state is not an American principle -- it's a communist principle."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One thing more to love about Canadians. They have a sense of humor. Hugs to the North. Give Santa a good send-off.

Thanks Shirley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw that and I'm just recovering. The Repubs rewrite everything and it just gets more ridiculous.



NJG said:


> Just reminded me of Rick Santorum's latest brain fart. He said " the separation of church and state is not an American principle -- it's a communist principle."


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Just reminded me of Rick Santorum's latest brain fart. He said " the separation of church and state is not an American principle -- it's a communist principle."


Oh well, that goes along with Scalia's assertion that freedom of religion in this country only applies to christians.

And he's a Supreme Court judge?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, that goes along with Scalia's assertion that freedom of religion in this country only applies to christians.
> 
> And he's a Supreme Court judge?


That is one of those things that just makes me shake my head in dis-belief.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the Supreme Court if a life's appointment. Now I'm depressed again.



jbandsma said:


> Oh well, that goes along with Scalia's assertion that freedom of religion in this country only applies to christians.
> 
> And he's a Supreme Court judge?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just that word has gone around that one of the Liberal Ladies--name unknown--is waiting for test results. Since she hasn't yet come forward we've been offering hugs, best wishes, and prayers on a general basis (and yes, the unnamed person most certainly has mine--a thousand of them, in fact).


Well then, I offer my hugs and best wishes dear Lady and hope there is a good outcome. I appreciate the ghastliness of waiting for test results, I really do.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> And the Supreme Court if a life's appointment. Now I'm depressed again.


They can be impeached, but that would require congressional action. Little hope for that.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> And the Supreme Court if a life's appointment. Now I'm depressed again.


They can be impeached, but that would require congressional action. Little hope for that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, that goes along with Scalia's assertion that freedom of religion in this country only applies to christians.
> 
> And he's a Supreme Court judge?


Did he really say that? He's not even a fundie, just a Catholic. They're usually more civilized than to say such a thing out loud.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I don't know who but certainly prayers and positive thoughts to them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did he really say that? He's not even a fundie, just a Catholic. They're usually more civilized than to say such a thing out loud.


Yeah, he said it. He's said a lot of really outrageous things...like when he said that "actual innocence" is no reason to release a prisoner or even to take a man off death row. According to him, if you've been convicted by a jury, even if they did so wrongfully, you deserve the punishment; that women have no inherent right to protection by the police from an abusive spouse; has called the voting rights act a "racial entitlement" right before he gutted that act and allowed states to disenfranchise people of color.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just an fyi: One of us is waiting for test results. Prayers and fond thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Caring best wishes for good results from the test. Whatever precipitated the need for the test, I hope it turns out to be a minor inconvenience that can be treated quickly and easily.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually, I will send healing energy to everyone I like here on KP. We should all be healthy and hear only good news.


Baruch and Amen to that!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Somebody stop me before I start taking them seriously!
> 
> Yarnie's latest:
> 
> ...


Sounds like an example of sanctimonious hypocrisy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Farmwoman said:


> Dame Mary- Why the need to be so esoteric and ambiguous? : )


Possibly because there have been lurkers attacking her. Enough to know she is a classy lady with strong convictions.

Many of us have learned that anonymity provides a cushion of safety from people with warped perspectives who look for reasons to attack anybody with opinions which differ from theirs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Anderson Cooper is a republican?? Hard to believe. He's much too caring.


I somehow question that - Has anyone heard him admit to that? He seems too down to earth and aware of the real world. Also his life style would not be well received, although I think he has handled that very well too. I think he is a class act.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> His Mom, although they are close and his only brother is dead, is not leaving him an inheritance.


Being a "trust fund baby" has been the ruination of many. Think of Barbara Hutton being the prey of fortune hunters. Doris Duke was also a target, although she had a few loyal caring friends like Malcolm Forbes.

He had the "stuff" to make a life for himself and find success through his ability. Even if the situation were that his connections opened the door, he had to have what it takes to succeed.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Did he really say that? He's not even a fundie, just a Catholic. They're usually more civilized than to say such a thing out loud.


He's a very devout Catholic. From the Huffington Post:

We do Him [God] honor in our pledge of allegiance, in all our public ceremonies, the conservative Catholic justice continued. Theres nothing wrong with that. It is in the best of American traditions, and dont let anybody tell you otherwise. I think we have to fight that tendency of the secularists to impose it on all of us through the Constitution.

Earlier this year, Scalia joined the Supreme Courts majority opinion in Town of Greece v. Galloway, which held that the New York town could continue opening legislative sessions with sectarian prayers.

Scalia has since used the case to press for the approval of public prayers in schools, legislatures and courtrooms.

In June, Scalia criticized the Supreme Court for declining to review Elmbrook School District v. John Doe, a case in which the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 7th Circuit ruled that a public school district's decision to conduct graduation ceremonies in a church violated the Establishment Clause.

In a dissent joined by Justice Clarence Thomas, Scalia argued that at a minimum, the Supreme Court should remand the case for reconsideration, noting that the First Amendment explicitly favors religion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> They can be impeached, but that would require congressional action. Little hope for that.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Congressional Action.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Oxymoron at its best (worst?)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't he make a fine President? Satire alert.

If this scares you even a little bit, get off your rump and work for a real candidate. NOW.



jbandsma said:


> Yeah, he said it. He's said a lot of really outrageous things...like when he said that "actual innocence" is no reason to release a prisoner or even to take a man off death row. According to him, if you've been convicted by a jury, even if they did so wrongfully, you deserve the punishment; that women have no inherent right to protection by the police from an abusive spouse; has called the voting rights act a "racial entitlement" right before he gutted that act and allowed states to disenfranchise people of color.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, he said it. He's said a lot of really outrageous things...like when he said that "actual innocence" is no reason to release a prisoner or even to take a man off death row. According to him, if you've been convicted by a jury, even if they did so wrongfully, you deserve the punishment; that women have no inherent right to protection by the police from an abusive spouse; has called the voting rights act a "racial entitlement" right before he gutted that act and allowed states to disenfranchise people of color.


Oh, yes, I'd forgotten. He also saw no reason to recuse himself when the Court was hearing a case to which the Bush admin. was a party and he'd been taken hunting by Cheney.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sounds like an example of sanctimonious hypocrisy.


You think?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



MarilynKnits said:


> Possibly because there have been lurkers attacking her. Enough to know she is a classy lady with strong convictions.
> 
> Many of us have learned that anonymity provides a cushion of safety from people with warped perspectives who look for reasons to attack anybody with opinions which differ from theirs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Being a "trust fund baby" has been the ruination of many. Think of Barbara Hutton being the prey of fortune hunters. Doris Duke was also a target, although she had a few loyal caring friends like Malcolm Forbes.
> 
> He had the "stuff" to make a life for himself and find success through his ability. Even if the situation were that his connections opened the door, he had to have what it takes to succeed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, yes, I'd forgotten. He also saw no reason to recuse himself when the Court was hearing a case to which the Bush admin. was a party and he'd been taken hunting by Cheney.


you forgot a phrase..."he'd been taken hunting by Cheney and not shot in the face"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought PP was talking about sancitified Santorum's latest proclamation. Scalia is a real pip too.

I'm so weird I like the separation of church and state. I thought JFK fought this battle 50 years ago.



DGreen said:


> He's a very devout Catholic. From the Huffington Post:
> 
> We do Him [God] honor in our pledge of allegiance, in all our public ceremonies, the conservative Catholic justice continued. Theres nothing wrong with that. It is in the best of American traditions, and dont let anybody tell you otherwise. I think we have to fight that tendency of the secularists to impose it on all of us through the Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> He's a very devout Catholic. From the Huffington Post:
> 
> We do Him <God> honor in our pledge of allegiance, in all our public ceremonies, the conservative Catholic justice continued. Theres nothing wrong with that. It is in the best of American traditions, and dont let anybody tell you otherwise. I think we have to fight that tendency of the secularists to impose it on all of us through the Constitution.
> 
> ...


But it doesn't explicitly favor Christianity. Many Jewish students wouldn't want to attend their own graduation if it was held in a church. Probably Muslims as well, but I'm sure that wouldn't mean anything to him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Congressional Action.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But it doesn't explicitly favor Christianity. Many Jewish students wouldn't want to attend their own graduation if it was held in a church. Probably Muslims as well, but I'm sure that wouldn't mean anything to him.


He seems to take for granted that his religious practice is the one that matters. There are many of us out here who have different opinions regarding beliefs, including those who are atheistic, agnostic, or deists and are not affiliated with any religious institution.

We are all citizens who are guaranteed equal justice under the law by the Constitution. Having a Supreme Court justice who, by his actions, denies that is just plain scary. It is just plain Un-American!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> He seems to take for granted that his religious practice is the one that matters. There are many of us out here who have different opinions regarding beliefs, including those who are atheistic, agnostic, or deists and are not affiliated with any religious institution.
> 
> We are all citizens who are guaranteed equal justice under the law by the Constitution. Having a Supreme Court justice who, by his actions, denies that is just plain scary. It is just plain Un-American!


Having more than one (Thomas, at least) is even worse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He's a brave fool to go hunting with Dick.



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, yes, I'd forgotten. He also saw no reason to recuse himself when the Court was hearing a case to which the Bush admin. was a party and he'd been taken hunting by Cheney.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> you forgot a phrase..."he'd been taken hunting by Cheney and not shot in the face"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe he just got another hole in his head.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> He seems to take for granted that his religious practice is the one that matters. There are many of us out here who have different opinions regarding beliefs, including those who are atheistic, agnostic, or deists and are not affiliated with any religious institution.
> 
> We are all citizens who are guaranteed equal justice under the law by the Constitution. Having a Supreme Court justice who, by his actions, denies that is just plain scary. It is just plain Un-American!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But it doesn't explicitly favor Christianity. Many Jewish students wouldn't want to attend their own graduation if it was held in a church. Probably Muslims as well, but I'm sure that wouldn't mean anything to him.


No, when he said that only christianity should be favored was in an offside interview after the ruling on the town of Greece. That since the US was founded by 'christians' that the first amendment was set up to protect christianity and, by rights, should be the only religion even recognized.

Hasn't read much of the founding fathers, has he?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> No, when he said that only christianity should be favored was in an offside interview after the ruling on the town of Greece. That since the US was founded by 'christians' that the first amendment was set up to protect christianity and, by rights, should be the only religion even recognized.
> 
> Hasn't read much of the founding fathers, has he?


An atheist viewpoint (mine);

Just as he can read the bible to support his unique prejudices, he can read the constitution to support his unique prejudices. He is either purely evil or getting senile and irrational.

On second thought - both.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> He's a brave fool to go hunting with Dick.


He was lucky; he came out with his whole face. Though being two-faced gave him an advantage.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> you forgot a phrase..."he'd been taken hunting by Cheney and not shot in the face"


Do we know that for certain? How can we tell?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No, when he said that only christianity should be favored was in an offside interview after the ruling on the town of Greece. That since the US was founded by 'christians' that the first amendment was set up to protect christianity and, by rights, should be the only religion even recognized.
> 
> Hasn't read much of the founding fathers, has he?


This is someone who has the task of interpreting the Constitution? Jeez.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do we know that for certain? How can we tell?


Because Cheney didn't ask for an apology like he did from the guy he shot.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Because Cheney didn't ask for an apology like he did from the guy he shot.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent.



DGreen said:


> An atheist viewpoint (mine);
> 
> Just as he can read the bible to support his unique prejudices, he can read the constitution to support his unique prejudices. He is either purely evil or getting senile and irrational.
> 
> On second thought - both.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He was lucky; he came out with his whole face. Though being two-faced gave him an advantage.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: !!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Because Cheney didn't ask for an apology like he did from the guy he shot.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I didn't know that.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I didn't know that.


Well, I don't really know if he -asked- for the apology, but the guy he shot DID apologize to him...for getting in his way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did Dick still have the shotgun in his hands?



jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't really know if he -asked- for the apology, but the guy he shot DID apologize to him...for getting in his way.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Did Dick still have the shotgun in his hands?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chris-weigant/supreme-courts-lack-of-re_b_5545989.html

Gad zooks it's worse than I thought.....6 Catholics and 3 Jews. And the Jews are not of the Orthodox arm of the religion, where 6 Catholics cannot help being, well, Conservative in all ways.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MindyT said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chris-weigant/supreme-courts-lack-of-re_b_5545989.html
> 
> Gad zooks it's worse than I thought.....6 Catholics and 3 Jews. And the Jews are not of the Orthodox arm of the religion, where 6 Catholics cannot help being, well, Conservative in all ways.


Why is having 3 Jews on the court worse than you thought?

Those are ones who make the decisions we all are happy about.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Why is having 3 Jews on the court worse than you thought?
> 
> Those are ones who make the decisions we all are happy about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oops I meant to add Thank God (ess) for the Jewish folks or we would be doomed for sure. I have to look further, wonder if it has been ever thus since Saint Reagan started stacking against Roe vs. Wade.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oops I meant to add Thank God (ess) for the Jewish folks or we would be doomed for sure. I have to look further, wonder if it has been ever thus since Saint Reagan started stacking against Roe vs. Wade.


You know, I don't think religion ever played a public part in the SC until recently. Here's a breakdown of the religions from the start.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why is having 3 Jews on the court worse than you thought?
> 
> Those are ones who make the decisions we all are happy about.


Meant the six Catholics.. I thought I had read there were four.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, I don't think religion ever played a public part in the SC until recently. Here's a breakdown of the religions from the start.


Agreed. That's why it was so startling that Catholics are so over represented. I don't think until Shrub I ever thought of the religious aspect. Maybe it was Roberts who triggered it, I'm not sure.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Agreed. That's why it was so startling that Catholics are so over represented. I don't think until Shrub I ever thought of the religious aspect. Maybe it was Roberts who triggered it, I'm not sure.


And the really surprising thing that I found was that the first Catholic appointed to the Supreme Court took his seat in 1868. And there have been Catholics on the court ever since. Consider some of the things that have been decided by them...and especially Roe vs. Wade. There were Catholics on the court then and it was still decided properly...on the provision of PRIVACY not abortion per se.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As devil's advocate, allow me to say Roman Catholics are a quite diverse group. Studies over the years have shown that Catholics use birth control (not rhythm method) in comparable percentages to Protestants. Divorce is common also. And the 'faithfull' have left the church in huge numbers, or ultra conservative churches have excommunicated them.

It is easier to draw conclusions about this Supreme Court by gender than religion. Stotlemeyer is not Scalia.

The problem is some people are ruling based on their personal beliefs rather than the law of the land. A disgrace.



MindyT said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chris-weigant/supreme-courts-lack-of-re_b_5545989.html
> 
> Gad zooks it's worse than I thought.....6 Catholics and 3 Jews. And the Jews are not of the Orthodox arm of the religion, where 6 Catholics cannot help being, well, Conservative in all ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's how the nine rule as a group.



SQM said:


> Why is having 3 Jews on the court worse than you thought?
> 
> Those are ones who make the decisions we all are happy about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My point exactly. This Supreme Court is ruling on personal beliefs rather than the law of the land.



jbandsma said:


> And the really surprising thing that I found was that the first Catholic appointed to the Supreme Court took his seat in 1868. And there have been Catholics on the court ever since. Consider some of the things that have been decided by them...and especially Roe vs. Wade. There were Catholics on the court then and it was still decided properly...on the provision of PRIVACY not abortion per se.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> My point exactly. This Supreme Court is ruling on personal beliefs rather than the law of the land.


Exactly, and that is what tweeks us all. Personal beliefs now vs. actually following, unbiased, the Constitution 
Grrrrr makes me crazy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Exactly, and that is what tweeks us all. Personal beliefs now vs. actually following, unbiased, the Constitution
> Grrrrr makes me crazy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Exactly, and that is what tweeks us all. Personal beliefs now vs. actually following, unbiased, the Constitution
> Grrrrr makes me crazy.


It makes a lot of people crazy because of the helplessness we feel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Somebody stop me before I start taking them seriously!
> 
> Yarnie's latest:
> Oh and I am now a lurker, well I am glad I am after what they posted. Funny I am a Lurker but they keep saying it is an open site and they can post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face.


I only copied part of your post because I only wanted to say that Yarnie doesn't get it that one can be a lurker and "post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, I don't think religion ever played a public part in the SC until recently. Here's a breakdown of the religions from the start.


What a great chart. I can understand why there are so few Quakers in the list (way too peaceful), but does that hold for Unitarians? And so few Lutherans, the original Protestants?

I think Thomas was a Protestant when appointed but converted to Catholicism after associating with Scalia.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I only copied part of your post because I only wanted to say that Yarnie doesn't get it that one can be a lurker and "post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face."


Has she ever been asked to stop posting on LOLL? I doubt it. If we parse what she says, she chooses to be a lurker but blames us for her not posting. Well, she's the one who claimed we were saying terrible things about KPG when in fact we had said nothing about KPG for weeks. I think there are many things Yarnie doesn't get.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did Dick still have the shotgun in his hands?


Did Shotgun still have the -- oh, never mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oops I meant to add Thank God (ess) for the Jewish folks or we would be doomed for sure. I have to look further, wonder if it has been ever thus since Saint Reagan started stacking against Roe vs. Wade.


Until pretty recently (i.e., post-W) there were Stevens (who is still saying some very liberal things) and Souter (who surprised everyone by his leftish thinking). Both were Protestants. Sotomayor is Catholic, but she doesn't make a fetish of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> As devil's advocate, allow me to say Roman Catholics are a quite diverse group. Studies over the years have shown that Catholics use birth control (not rhythm method) in comparable percentages to Protestants. Divorce is common also. And the 'faithfull' have left the church in huge numbers, or ultra conservative churches have excommunicated them.
> 
> It is easier to draw conclusions about this Supreme Court by gender than religion. Stotlemeyer is not Scalia.
> 
> The problem is some people are ruling based on their personal beliefs rather than the law of the land. A disgrace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And on a completely different subject, has anyone heard about the Tiny House Movement and/or knows anyone who has a tiny house? I'm looking at some small log cabins and some tiny houses when I'm ready to move from where I am now.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And on a completely different subject, has anyone heard about the Tiny House Movement and/or knows anyone who has a tiny house? I'm looking at some small log cabins and some tiny houses when I'm ready to move from where I am now.


Have you thought about a Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.

We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.

donga

Noun
(plural dongas)
1.	(Australia) A transportable building with single rooms, often used on remote work sites or as tourist accommodation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about a Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.
> 
> We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.
> 
> ...


"We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps" makes almost as much sense as "Susan take you papa go back home."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never heard of a Donga but will google and learn. One thing I learned about tiny houses is that they are often built on wheels which mean most of the building codes that apply to home building don't apply.


EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.
> 
> We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> "We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps" makes almost as much sense as "Susan take you papa go back home."


Sorry, FIFO workers: fly in, fly out workers. Workers who work on the remote mining sites are flown in and work so many days on the site and then are flown out, or flown to their home town for so many days of rest. They do not live permanently on the mine sites and it is far to expensive to live in the towns near the mine sites. The wives and children do not choose to move up north to the mine sites either, the conditions are too hot and dry and there are no good schools for the children to attend. The wives stay in their homes in the city and drive their menfolk to the airport to be flown in or flown to work and then pick them up from the airport about a week later when the men return home for their rest period or days off.

Dongas are really converted shipping containers that are used at the mine site for the workers accommodation. They are very nicely done out though, they are not left as cold, hard shipping containers. They contain bathroom, toilet, bedroom and living space. Those shipping containers are large.

Some tourist organisers also used them as tourist accommodation. I will see if I can find a picture.

The third picture is of a duplex, but you could have just one donga, or even two stacked on top of each other as a double storey house.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And on a completely different subject, has anyone heard about the Tiny House Movement and/or knows anyone who has a tiny house? I'm looking at some small log cabins and some tiny houses when I'm ready to move from where I am now.


I have seen some tiny houses and tiny apartments on the news occasionally. Just don't think my books and stash would fit with room left for D and me. Much less his workshop.

But the concept for folks with a modest inventory of possessions is rather charming. One layout, a three story with kitchen and half bath on one floor, living room on another, and bedroom and bath on the third was adorable. Looked like it would fit in my present avatar. Storage was built into the walls, the bed folded against a wall, and extra seating in the living room also folded into a wall. The dining table to accommodate company unfolded from a cube. Cleverly done. Great as long as you don't have claustrophobia and are not too large.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I looked at some dongas and it looks like I'm finding builders in the area where I want to live who build small houses that are a lot like dongas. I really saw an amazing range of dongas and what uses they are intended for.


EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about a Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.
> 
> We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps" makes almost as much sense as "Susan take you papa go back home."


Purl, look at

http://www.albec.com.au/services_categories/dongas/

I wonder how they would work out as housing for the presently homeless in areas where land is not as tightly packed as in the City. They look better than what they provided the people after Katrina.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, FIFO workers: fly in, fly out workers. Workers who work on the remote mining sites are flown in and work so many days on the site and then are flown out, or flown to their home town for so many days of rest. They do not live permanently on the mine sites and it is far to expensive to live in the towns near the mine sites. The wives and children do not choose to move up north to the mine sites either, the conditions are too hot and dry and there are no good schools for the children to attend. The wives stay in their homes in the city and drive their menfolk to the airport to be flown in or flown to work and then pick them up from the airport about a week later when the men return home for their rest period or days off.
> 
> Dongas are really converted shipping containers that are used at the mine site for the workers accommodation. They are very nicely done out though, they are not left as cold, hard shipping containers. They contain bathroom, toilet, bedroom and living space. Those shipping containers are large.
> 
> ...


CLEVER! Love it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a great chart. I can understand why there are so few Quakers in the list (way too peaceful), but does that hold for Unitarians? And so few Lutherans, the original Protestants?
> 
> I think Thomas was a Protestant when appointed but converted to Catholicism after associating with Scalia.


Oh Gosh, you mean it's catching?! Satire alert

Thomas never speaks on any subject or about any argument is what I've read. Anyone else read that?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And on a completely different subject, has anyone heard about the Tiny House Movement and/or knows anyone who has a tiny house? I'm looking at some small log cabins and some tiny houses when I'm ready to move from where I am now.


http://thetinylife.com/what-is-the-tiny-house-movement/ 
here is one link. I know there is a fellow here in Sebastopol. 
(Sonoma County, CA) who builds them. I'll look him up.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the a Tiny House man in Sebastopol
http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I somehow question that - Has anyone heard him admit to that? He seems too down to earth and aware of the real world. Also his life style would not be well received, although I think he has handled that very well too. I think he is a class act.


It was part of my comment and no I didn't say he was a republican, just that I thought it would be hard to be one considering he is gay. I think your sexual orientation should be your business and have nothing to do with religion or politics, but sad to say that's not how it is. Sometimes news people try too hard to be middle of the road and end up leaning more in the opposite direction. Andrea Mitchell is one that I don't watch because of that. She misses a lot of follow up questions that just drive me crazy. While I am on the subject, Chris Matthews constantly interrupts his guests so you can't hear either one, so I don't watch him either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I only copied part of your post because I only wanted to say that Yarnie doesn't get it that one can be a lurker and "post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been reading about them and think they are fascinating. You'd have for find a location you like that would welcome them & not zone them out. I'd want big windows and neat built ins. Keep us in the loop.



MaidInBedlam said:


> And on a completely different subject, has anyone heard about the Tiny House Movement and/or knows anyone who has a tiny house? I'm looking at some small log cabins and some tiny houses when I'm ready to move from where I am now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard of them. Any pictures? Hot water and indoor plumbing?

I've looked at the links and they're quite nice. On wheels means you have to drive it? Or do you just rent a slab at a trailer park?

Great information for anyone wishing to downsize.



EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about a Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.
> 
> We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah define FIFO workers.

Got it. Thanks Eve. (Do they allow dingos in dongas? I couldn't resist.)



Poor Purl said:


> "We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps" makes almost as much sense as "Susan take you papa go back home."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Meets my big windows, indoor plumbing and hot water requirement.

MIB, your idea is to have it on wheels and move it around? You'd be less apt to go cabin crazy. I do wonder about that. It might seem so practical and so much fun.....then one day you just want out now!



EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, FIFO workers: fly in, fly out workers. Workers who work on the remote mining sites are flown in and work so many days on the site and then are flown out, or flown to their home town for so many days of rest. They do not live permanently on the mine sites and it is far to expensive to live in the towns near the mine sites. The wives and children do not choose to move up north to the mine sites either, the conditions are too hot and dry and there are no good schools for the children to attend. The wives stay in their homes in the city and drive their menfolk to the airport to be flown in or flown to work and then pick them up from the airport about a week later when the men return home for their rest period or days off.
> 
> Dongas are really converted shipping containers that are used at the mine site for the workers accommodation. They are very nicely done out though, they are not left as cold, hard shipping containers. They contain bathroom, toilet, bedroom and living space. Those shipping containers are large.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would pine logs on the outside prevent worry about being watertight? Heating and cooling units provided? (I know I'm a wuss. I love nature, but give me my creature comforts too.)



EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about a Donga, you could cover the outside walls with pine logs and not have to worry about them being watertight.
> 
> We use dongas for our FIFO workers at mining camps.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why would pine logs on the outside prevent worry about being watertight? Heating and cooling units provided? (I know I'm a wuss. I love nature, but give me my creature comforts too.)


I think maybe she was talking about the look...look like a log cabin but not have to worry about ****** because of the walls of the container.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. Didn't think of that.



jbandsma said:


> I think maybe she was talking about the look...look like a log cabin but not have to worry about ****** because of the walls of the container.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, FIFO workers: fly in, fly out workers. Workers who work on the remote mining sites are flown in and work so many days on the site and then are flown out, or flown to their home town for so many days of rest. They do not live permanently on the mine sites and it is far to expensive to live in the towns near the mine sites. The wives and children do not choose to move up north to the mine sites either, the conditions are too hot and dry and there are no good schools for the children to attend. The wives stay in their homes in the city and drive their menfolk to the airport to be flown in or flown to work and then pick them up from the airport about a week later when the men return home for their rest period or days off.
> 
> Dongas are really converted shipping containers that are used at the mine site for the workers accommodation. They are very nicely done out though, they are not left as cold, hard shipping containers. They contain bathroom, toilet, bedroom and living space. Those shipping containers are large.
> 
> ...


These really are nice. You've just reminded me of a series that was on TV a year or two ago (it may have been Above the Lake - or not) in which a group of women, with Holly Hunter playing a wise old one, who are travelling, are staying in something like that. I thought they were travelling in a truck - the inside was barely seen. The series was way more interesting than this description makes it seem.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Purl, look at
> 
> http://www.albec.com.au/services_categories/dongas/
> 
> I wonder how they would work out as housing for the presently homeless in areas where land is not as tightly packed as in the City. They look better than what they provided the people after Katrina.


They do look nice, and probably aren't full of formaldehyde, the way the FEMA trailers apparently were. But you can't send homeless people to a remote area. Maybe families, who need more room than they can get in a shelter, and it would help if they had a car or a lot of public transportation. But the ones in a really bad way need a lot of supervision, and though you or I might enjoy spending time in a hideaway like that, I doubt that it would work for homeless people, many of whom are mentally ill.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oh Gosh, you mean it's catching?! Satire alert
> 
> Thomas never speaks on any subject or about any argument is what I've read. Anyone else read that?


Numerous times. Worse than that (he does make speeches for which he gets paid generously), he never asks a question of the parties involved in SC cases. And has been known to take a nap now and then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> It was part of my comment and no I didn't say he was a republican, just that I thought it would be hard to be one considering he is gay. I think your sexual orientation should be your business and have nothing to do with religion or politics, but sad to say that's not how it is. Sometimes news people try too hard to be middle of the road and end up leaning more in the opposite direction. Andrea Mitchell is one that I don't watch because of that. She misses a lot of follow up questions that just drive me crazy. While I am on the subject, Chris Matthews constantly interrupts his guests so you can't hear either one, so I don't watch him either.


Andrea Mitchell is married to Alan Greenspan. I know she sees herself as centrist, but how centered can she really be. And Chris Matthews is very annoying.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yeah define FIFO workers.
> 
> Got it. Thanks Eve. (Do they allow dingos in dongas? I couldn't resist.)


I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.

There's a dingo in my donga, make him go
There's a dingo in my donga, I don't know

someone else can take it from there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.
> 
> There's a dingo in my donga, make him go
> There's a dingo in my donga, I don't know
> ...


Point tonight for PP. Ha Ha.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

A whole point for half a verse? You're very generous. Must have had fun at lunch.


SQM said:


> Point tonight for PP. Ha Ha.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A whole point for half a verse? You're very generous. Must have had fun at lunch.


I did indeed, thank you.

We will repeat those 2 lines 3x as per instructions. The song is moving along nicely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know whether you have ever seen a park model in any of the Seniors parks - Certainly in Arizona and Florida.

We had one and we had a living room, kitchen bathroom and bedroom with lots of storage. It was placed on a permanent spot and had running water, sewer, electricity etc. Up here we see them at some of the summer permanent parks too. 

You might be wise to look into them. We had thought of putting one on blocks on an acreage, but it is quite cold at home (Alberta) and it would be difficult to live in one on an acreage. However south would work well I would think. Most in the park we lived in had an 'Arizona Room,' which is like an indoor patio - or, an outdoor patio can be put up too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a dingo in my donga 
that howls a songa 
while he wishes he was gonega.

(Ian't that terrible!!!)Sheesh, Shirley


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> There's a dingo in my donga
> that howls a songa
> while he wishes he was gonega.
> 
> (Ian't that terrible!!!)Sheesh, Shirley


No. It was wonderful. So funny. I am giving you 2 points. (I hope the musician amongst us is compiling all these wonderful lines.) Now I must think -

There is a bat in my belfry
Take Suzy's father home.
There is a bat in my belfry
So I never walk alone.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.
> 
> Here's my contribution added to PP's
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> These really are nice. You've just reminded me of a series that was on TV a year or two ago (it may have been Above the Lake - or not) in which a group of women, with Holly Hunter playing a wise old one, who are travelling, are staying in something like that. I thought they were travelling in a truck - the inside was barely seen. The series was way more interesting than this description makes it seem.


You're the only other person I know who watched Top of the Lake. Or something with "lake" in it. Not "love the lake." That was a weird show and Holly Hunter was weird, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There's a dingo in my donga
> that howls a songa
> while he wishes he was gonega.
> 
> (Ian't that terrible!!!)Sheesh, Shirley


I love it, Shirley, especially the gonega.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No. It was wonderful. So funny. I am giving you 2 points. (I hope the musician amongst us is compiling all these wonderful lines.) Now I must think -
> 
> There is a bat in my belfry
> Take Suzy's father home.
> ...


That's pretty good, too. I assume the flying kind of bat, not the baseball kind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> You're the only other person I know who watched Top of the Lake. Or something with "lake" in it. Not "love the lake." That was a weird show and Holly Hunter was weird, too.


You're right, Top of the Lake. Holly Hunter was very weird. But I found it fascinating, even with all those scary men. Or maybe because of them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You ladies are too funny!

There's a bee in her undies
Who stings her every Sunday
There is a bee in her undies 
Wishing it was Monday
For the bee in her undies
Cannot have a fun day
If it has to be in her undies
Every single Sunday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You ladies are too funny!
> 
> There's a bee in her undies
> Who stings her every Sunday
> ...


You sure outfunnied me. That's hilarious.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You sure outfunnied me. That's hilarious.


Just thinking of someone who seems to have a bee in her undies every Sunday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just thinking of someone who seems to have a bee in her undies every Sunday.


I can think of a few like that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Teaching him to do the conga, like a schmo.


I like it!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You ladies are too funny!
> 
> There's a bee in her undies
> Who stings her every Sunday
> ...


I am awashed with laughter!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Never heard of them. Any pictures? Hot water and indoor plumbing?
> 
> I've looked at the links and they're quite nice. On wheels means you have to drive it? Or do you just rent a slab at a trailer park?
> 
> Great information for anyone wishing to downsize.


Donags have indoor plumbing and hot water systems but you do not tote them around the country. You do not rent a slab at a caravan park; they are normally installed in a permanent position.
There are mobile homes that people live in as permanent residents in a caravan park. It would depend on local shire rulings whether you could living in one on your own block of land, though.
Residential Parks
Living permanently in caravan parks and mobile home parks is a lifestyle choice for many people. Many parks provide a range of facilities and services, and the village atmosphere can foster a feeling of camaraderie so often absent from other styles of living. Some parks are purely residential, but many have a mix of residential and tourist accommodation.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yeah define FIFO workers.
> 
> Got it. Thanks Eve. (Do they allow dingos in dongas? I couldn't resist.)


No but a lot of drongos live in them.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Why would pine logs on the outside prevent worry about being watertight? Heating and cooling units provided? (I know I'm a wuss. I love nature, but give me my creature comforts too.)


 The watertight applied to the pine logs and not to the donga. The logs would just be decorative and the donga is completely weatherproof. The pine logs would just be something to dress up the appearance. You would not have to worry if there were gaps in the pine log facia.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I think maybe she was talking about the look...look like a log cabin but not have to worry about ****** because of the walls of the container.


You are spot on.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> These really are nice. You've just reminded me of a series that was on TV a year or two ago (it may have been Above the Lake - or not) in which a group of women, with Holly Hunter playing a wise old one, who are travelling, are staying in something like that. I thought they were travelling in a truck - the inside was barely seen. The series was way more interesting than this description makes it seem.


Top of the Lake. It was a great TV series.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you just thought of the second verse to Maid's Blues for Susan.
> 
> There's a dingo in my donga, make him go
> There's a dingo in my donga, I don't know
> ...


His mates a flamin drongo, so what else don't ya know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Andrea Mitchell is married to Alan Greenspan. I know she sees herself as centrist, but how centered can she really be. And Chris Matthews is very annoying.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know whether you have ever seen a park model in any of the Seniors parks - Certainly in Arizona and Florida.
> 
> We had one and we had a living room, kitchen bathroom and bedroom with lots of storage. It was placed on a permanent spot and had running water, sewer, electricity etc. Up here we see them at some of the summer permanent parks too.
> 
> You might be wise to look into them. We had thought of putting one on blocks on an acreage, but it is quite cold at home (Alberta) and it would be difficult to live in one on an acreage. However south would work well I would think. Most in the park we lived in had an 'Arizona Room,' which is like an indoor patio - or, an outdoor patio can be put up too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wouldn't it be beautiful on land adjacent to a national park?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wouldn't it be beautiful on land adjacent to a national park?


Dame, you must have mobile home parks where you live, no? We have several here and many people sell their homes and move to "trailer parks" or "mobile park estates." I don't know if one buys the lot they're on or rents the space.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Top of the Lake. It was a great TV series.


Another person watched it! It was very good, but a bit strange.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We do. I'm just not familiar with the details. The pictures Eve sent are nice.



cookiequeen said:


> Dame, you must have mobile home parks where you live, no? We have several here and many people sell their homes and move to "trailer parks" or "mobile park estates." I don't know if one buys the lot they're on or rents the space.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just thinking of someone who seems to have a bee in her undies every Sunday.


Bazinga!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Donags have indoor plumbing and hot water systems but you do not tote them around the country. You do not rent a slab at a caravan park; they are normally installed in a permanent position.
> There are mobile homes that people live in as permanent residents in a caravan park. It would depend on local shire rulings whether you could living in one on your own block of land, though.
> Residential Parks
> Living permanently in caravan parks and mobile home parks is a lifestyle choice for many people. Many parks provide a range of facilities and services, and the village atmosphere can foster a feeling of camaraderie so often absent from other styles of living. Some parks are purely residential, but many have a mix of residential and tourist accommodation.


They are certainly more stylish and homey looking than some of the doublewides you see in trailer parks in Florida. The porches add a nice touch.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anybody seen One America News? (http://www.oann.com/) They claim to be impartial in reporting the news and keep their political perspective to their hosted talk shows. I got the impression that they lean toward moderate conservatism and want to appeal to people for whom Faux news is far too radical and biased.

We have just watched the news offerings, which cover world news, and have no complaints. The local network news leans toward local mayhem, traffic accidents, and fluff. I did watch one hosted program in which four men discussed the concerns of being a Black man in today's US. It was done very professionally and gave advice as to how to be as safe as one can be if stopped by the police.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

True. The developments look well-tended too.



MarilynKnits said:


> They are certainly more stylish and homey looking than some of the doublewides you see in trailer parks in Florida. The porches add a nice touch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Dame, you must have mobile home parks where you live, no? We have several here and many people sell their homes and move to "trailer parks" or "mobile park estates." I don't know if one buys the lot they're on or rents the space.


In some areas (there are two around Calgary) you buy the land and have the park model or larger Mobile home put on it.

In parks (like Phoenix) for snowbirds. they put their park model on an alloted space and pay year round for leaving it there as well as park condo like fees. The are allowed to add a room called an Arizona room to their park model. There are hundreds in Mesa and the Phoenix area. I am sure that our Arizona members have seen the parks.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish I knew. I don't know how he reacts to crowds, but if he can't tolerate them, you can't bring him here. If he can, there's lots for him to see, but he couldn't do it alone. Can your daughter stay with him for a few days? It's prob. a lot to ask, but *this trip is very important!*


Until we move to Maine, my daughter is a four and a half hour drive from here, and Jonathan doesn't like her either because she was a nasty big sister to him when they were little, as far as he is concerned. We will find friends to check in on him, or maybe some friend or other to stay with him. We will definitely bring it up with his CBFS person well beforehand. 
DD will be driving down here the weekend of January 23 as this way she and Matt will be able to go to an SCA event in Manchester, NH, and stay with us, and she will get to go to church where she grew up from roughly her twelfth birthday on through college, and she will be able to show off her daughter. I have warned the Sunday School superintendent that there will be a toddler class on January 25. Everyone is looking forward to meeting Eliana's baby.
We are planning on going to NYC on one of January 16 and 17, and coming home the next day. A longer trip would be out of our current price range. I have contacted some of my cousins, and so far will be meeting with one of them at some point. I have one more cousin to call. And I am looking forward to meeting KPers!
By the way, it has been several days since I have seen anything from this thread in my inbox. What has been going on? I can see that several more pages have been added to it. I guess I need to scan it to catch up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, FIFO workers: fly in, fly out workers. Workers who work on the remote mining sites are flown in and work so many days on the site and then are flown out, or flown to their home town for so many days of rest. They do not live permanently on the mine sites and it is far to expensive to live in the towns near the mine sites. The wives and children do not choose to move up north to the mine sites either, the conditions are too hot and dry and there are no good schools for the children to attend. The wives stay in their homes in the city and drive their menfolk to the airport to be flown in or flown to work and then pick them up from the airport about a week later when the men return home for their rest period or days off.
> 
> Dongas are really converted shipping containers that are used at the mine site for the workers accommodation. They are very nicely done out though, they are not left as cold, hard shipping containers. They contain bathroom, toilet, bedroom and living space. Those shipping containers are large.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures and floor plan. I'm kind of interested in a 320 sq. ft. log cabin, or the one in my avatar which is 420 sq. ft. I've seen online. If I can add some outbuildings, especially a summer kitchen and a greenhouse, I'd really have a lot of room. The tiny houses do appeal to me as I'm hoping to have the outbuildings so I won't be confined to just one little space.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Just to lighten things up a bit. A lot of you have asked me about Canada - This was posted by one of my Canadian friends from Saskatchewan on the Knitting Tea Party and I thought you might enjoy it. Actually there is more truth than fiction in some of these.
> Enjoy! We need to have a laugh here because it is not nice in other threads right now.
> 
> Silly but kind of cute.
> ...


[/quote]

I just laughed my way through this and then read it over the phone to my daughter. She laughed a lot and said that most of the Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart is also true for Mainers --except for the last two. Uh- oh. What am I getting myself into? I like the temperature to stay between 40 and 80 Fahrenheit. Maybe it will stay between 40 and 80 inside my house. That ought to be okay. DD has also told me that my wardrobe will need some adjustment next fall.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> In some areas (there are two around Calgary) you buy the land and have the park model or larger Mobile home put on it.
> 
> In parks (like Phoenix) for snowbirds. they put their park model on an alloted space and pay year round for leaving it there as well as park condo like fees. The are allowed to add a room called an Arizona room to their park model. There are hundreds in Mesa and the Phoenix area. I am sure that our Arizona members have seen the parks.


We do have mobile home parks here but my goal is to buy about 2-3 acres of land in the foot hills of the Cascades between Seattle and Oregon where most of my friends live. I also want to have some outbuildings such as a summer kitchen, greenhouse and chicken coop.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We do have mobile home parks here but my goal is to buy about 2-3 acres of land in the foot hills of the Cascades between Seattle and Oregon where most of my friends live. I also want to have some outbuildings such as a summer kitchen, greenhouse and chicken coop.


If you can situate your house to have solar panels, enough to heat your water at least, have a closed wood burning stove with a fan to circulate the heat throughout the house, have a back up generator, and if the wind is reliable, even a windmill to supplement electricity you may be able to be safely independent of the outside world.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You ladies are too funny!
> 
> There's a bee in her undies
> Who stings her every Sunday
> ...


This is what I remember from my girls going to girl scout camp. Boy isn't it strange what reading this forum reminds you of.

Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
I'd go slippy slippy slidy, over everybody's hidie 
Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.

Oh I wish I was a little girlie scoutie
Oh I wish I was a little girlie scoutie
I'd go tramp tramp tramp
to the boy scouts camp
Oh I wish I was a little girlie scoutie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is what I remember from my girls going to girl scout camp. Boy isn't it strange what reading this forum reminds you of.
> 
> Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
> Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> This is what I remember from my girls going to girl scout camp. Boy isn't it strange what reading this forum reminds you of.
> 
> Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
> Oh, I wish I was a little bar of soap.
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you can situate your house to have solar panels, enough to heat your water at least, have a closed wood burning stove with a fan to circulate the heat throughout the house, have a back up generator, and if the wind is reliable, even a windmill to supplement electricity you may be able to be safely independent of the outside world.


If I do find it possible to fulfill my fantasy, solar panels will be there along with demand-response propane water heater(s) and a generator. I would be inclined to have a little pot-bellied stove with a view so I could enjoy watching the fire. It would be a special occasion wood stove. If a windmill isn't possible, maybe a bicycle would be a good idea. At least, it would be healthy. One big consideration for me is that I'm 65 and have no idea when I'll need get going on my plan. Mostly, I'm looking at purchasing the land for it as soon as I can.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If I do find it possible to fulfill my fantasy, solar panels will be there along with demand-response propane water heater(s) and a generator. I would be inclined to have a little pot-bellied stove with a view so I could enjoy watching the fire. It would be a special occasion wood stove. If a windmill isn't possible, maybe a bicycle would be a good idea. At least, it would be healthy. One big consideration for me is that I'm 65 and have no idea when I'll need get going on my plan. Mostly, I'm looking at purchasing the land for it as soon as I can.


While I love tiny houses, I would be afraid to live alone in a deserted area. Now that you are a senior citizen, would you feel comfortable in an isolated area? Do you pack a gun?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.

Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.

Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.
> 
> Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


Mazel tov!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy birthday from me, too, jbandsma.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.
> 
> Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


Super! Hope you continue to enjoy good health. Nice to be rewarded for taking proper care of yourself.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> While I love tiny houses, I would be afraid to live alone in a deserted area. Now that you are a senior citizen, would you feel comfortable in an isolated area? Do you pack a gun?


I don't think I'd be afraid to live alone, but I'd want to check out any local small towns and the neighbors. I don't have an guns, and probably won't ever have any unless I am strong enough to do some hunting.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.
> 
> Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


Very Early Happy Birthday! Congratulations on the rebate, too. Wouldn't it be nice if all extra health plans did, but there's probably a profit issue floating around.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I sure have been having a problem with repeated posts lately. Phooey :!: :thumbdown:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think I'd be afraid to live alone, but I'd want to check out any local small towns and the neighbors. I don't have an guns, and probably won't ever have any unless I am strong enough to do some hunting.


Do be careful picking a neighborhood.

My friend from Toledo OH moved to a smaller town not too far away and got a lovely lot large enough for their family's house and a house for her in-laws.

Charming until it turned out there were some vandalizing louts in the area who liked to destroy lawns doing wheelies, and discipline in the high school was dysfunctional to the point that their children ended up in private school.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.
> 
> Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


 And Happy Birthday.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Very Early Happy Birthday! Congratulations on the rebate, too. Wouldn't it be nice if all extra health plans did, but there's probably a profit issue floating around.


All health plans now HAVE to do that. It's part of the Affordable Care Act (badly known as Obamacare) If an insurance company does not pay out a minimum of 80% for your health care, they have to refund the difference.

One major, yet little known, requirement of the Affordable Care Act (health care reform) was that a major medical health insurance plan be required to spend at least 80-85% of collected premium dollars on member medical care, beginning in 2011. This is the laws so-called medical loss ratio rule.

Now, every year, insurers who dont meet this medical loss ratio (MLR) requirement have to refund the difference to policyholders.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> All health plans now HAVE to do that. It's part of the Affordable Care Act (badly known as Obamacare) If an insurance company does not pay out a minimum of 80% for your health care, they have to refund the difference.
> 
> One major, yet little known, requirement of the Affordable Care Act (health care reform) was that a major medical health insurance plan be required to spend at least 80-85% of collected premium dollars on member medical care, beginning in 2011. This is the laws so-called medical loss ratio rule.
> 
> Now, every year, insurers who dont meet this medical loss ratio (MLR) requirement have to refund the difference to policyholders.


If it is a group policy and the employer contributes part of the cost, the refund goes back to the employer, who decides what to do with the money. It's up to them. My last employer just kept the money instead of refunding to employees, though it is arguable that the money theoretically helped pay the employer's portion of premiums the following year. Employees didn't get a break, though.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> All health plans now HAVE to do that. It's part of the Affordable Care Act (badly known as Obamacare) If an insurance company does not pay out a minimum of 80% for your health care, they have to refund the difference.
> 
> One major, yet little known, requirement of the Affordable Care Act (health care reform) was that a major medical health insurance plan be required to spend at least 80-85% of collected premium dollars on member medical care, beginning in 2011. This is the laws so-called medical loss ratio rule.
> 
> Now, every year, insurers who dont meet this medical loss ratio (MLR) requirement have to refund the difference to policyholders.


Happy birthday!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If it is a group policy and the employer contributes part of the cost, the refund goes back to the employer, who decides what to do with the money. It's up to them. My last employer just kept the money instead of refunding to employees, though it is arguable that the money theoretically helped pay the employer's portion of premiums the following year. Employees didn't get a break, though.


Yes, this is only for individual plans. Mine is to take up the slack between Medicare and actual cost. The only medical expense I've had in over 3 years now has been the co-pay for medications.

My husband has insurance through his employer. No, he didn't get a money rebate but his portion of the payment isn't going up on Jan.1...which it had every year until this provision in the ACA. Gives us some breathing room and I can't understand why there are people who would rather see me without insurance of any kind (I was dropped when I got sick in the late 90's and wasn't eligible for any kind of insurance that we could afford until 3 years ago when Medicare became available to me.) I'm not getting any handout, I'm paying for both my Medicare and my other coverage but the premiums are affordable. When I can collect SS...not until my husband reaches 67 (and he's younger than I am), then I will STILL be paying for my Medicare. It will come directly out of my SS check...which actually won't be a lot more than just paying that premium but that's fine with me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Super! Hope you continue to enjoy good health. Nice to be rewarded for taking proper care of yourself.


I hope that is happening more often than not. Only those unhappy with the Act will likely be complaining. I wonder why some are so unhappy and have such a big cost when others don't. I realize it is completely different than ours but I wonder a bit about it. Is there a link where I could go and look at it? It - to me is at least a start-


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year. 


I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year.
> 
> I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


I love the dress. Very bohemian!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

She likes color just like her Nana. She is a lot like me - loves to work on crafts. We try to keep her occupied doing something new each week or l0 days. Some she has really taken to. She tried it on and just beamed. He mother might not be too impressed but her Dad loved it and I am sure she will be wearing it.



SQM said:


> I love the dress. Very bohemian!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I Think I missed sqm's if so, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU too.
> 
> I hope both of you have a great year.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope that is happening more often than not. Only those unhappy with the Act will likely be complaining. I wonder why some are so unhappy and have such a big cost when others don't. I realize it is completely different than ours but I wonder a bit about it. Is there a link where I could go and look at it? It - to me is at least a start-


If you look you'll find that a lot of people complain about the ACA because Fox "news" tells them they should. So many of the ads that have been shown of people saying they've lost all their insurance because of "obamacare" and can't get any more have been proven to be flat out lies. Some have been shown to be simply because people hadn't even bothered to look at the exchanges to see if they qualify for subsidies...and got good insurance when they did check it out. And then there are the people who live in states that refused to have anything to do with it, refused to even accept the money to expand Medicaid, the program for health care for the very poor. A few staes that have even made it illegal to help anyone navigate the government exchanges in order to obtain insurance.

Top that off with all the Republican ads telling young people that they are stupid for even thinking about getting their own insurance.

It mostly comes from congress critters who are owned by the insurance companies.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> If you look you'll find that a lot of people complain about the ACA because Fox "news" tells them they should. So many of the ads that have been shown of people saying they've lost all their insurance because of "obamacare" and can't get any more have been proven to be flat out lies. Some have been shown to be simply because people hadn't even bothered to look at the exchanges to see if they qualify for subsidies...and got good insurance when they did check it out. And then there are the people who live in states that refused to have anything to do with it, refused to even accept the money to expand Medicaid, the program for health care for the very poor. A few staes that have even made it illegal to help anyone navigate the government exchanges in order to obtain insurance.
> 
> Top that off with all the Republican ads telling young people that they are stupid for even thinking about getting their own insurance.
> 
> It mostly comes from congress critters who are owned by the insurance companies.


Or people too blinded by propaganda or too lazy to look out for their own best interests. Some people let ideology lead them by their noses, even to their severe detriment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd consider convenience of health care as important.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If I do find it possible to fulfill my fantasy, solar panels will be there along with demand-response propane water heater(s) and a generator. I would be inclined to have a little pot-bellied stove with a view so I could enjoy watching the fire. It would be a special occasion wood stove. If a windmill isn't possible, maybe a bicycle would be a good idea. At least, it would be healthy. One big consideration for me is that I'm 65 and have no idea when I'll need get going on my plan. Mostly, I'm looking at purchasing the land for it as soon as I can.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year.
> 
> I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


Lovely work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd worry more about health care when you need it.

Hypothetically, let's say I have guns in the house. I know that doesn't sound like me, but sometimes 911 isn't 10 minutes away.



SQM said:


> While I love tiny houses, I would be afraid to live alone in a deserted area. Now that you are a senior citizen, would you feel comfortable in an isolated area? Do you pack a gun?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday, December Baby. A nice reward, and you've been healthy. Win. Win. Yippeeeee! No grief here.



jbandsma said:


> Can't post this anywhere else for the crap I know I'll get about it but today I got a very nice birthday (which is next Monday) present from my extra health insurance policy. A nice fat rebate check for not using at least 80% of my premium on my health care.
> 
> Enough to order that Wacom tablet (graphics accessory) that I've been wanting but couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Thank you, Affordable Care Act.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Super! Hope you continue to enjoy good health. Nice to be rewarded for taking proper care of yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have three granddaughters. The two youngest would love these. Add to my list. You're a genius.



Designer1234 said:


> I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year.
> 
> I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> If you look you'll find that a lot of people complain about the ACA because Fox "news" tells them they should. So many of the ads that have been shown of people saying they've lost all their insurance because of "obamacare" and can't get any more have been proven to be flat out lies. Some have been shown to be simply because people hadn't even bothered to look at the exchanges to see if they qualify for subsidies...and got good insurance when they did check it out. And then there are the people who live in states that refused to have anything to do with it, refused to even accept the money to expand Medicaid, the program for health care for the very poor. A few staes that have even made it illegal to help anyone navigate the government exchanges in order to obtain insurance.
> 
> Top that off with all the Republican ads telling young people that they are stupid for even thinking about getting their own insurance.
> 
> It mostly comes from congress critters who are owned by the insurance companies.


You hear the republicans all the time get on tv and talk about what the American people want. Only problem is, they are speaking for only 1/3 of the people and they make it sound like they are speaking for all. McConnell was just talking last week about all the American people voted to tell him what they want. I sit there and yell at him and say not all, but he doesn't listen and the republicans out in tv land believe him. 
Now we are close to another government shutdown again. Tea party people are sending Boehner lots of blue balls to get their point across that they want him to not pass any immigration reform. I think he needs to grow a pair to tell the tea party where to go.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> You hear the republicans all the time get on tv and talk about what the American people want. Only problem is, they are speaking for only 1/3 of the people and they make it sound like they are speaking for all. McConnell was just talking last week about all the American people voted to tell him what they want. I sit there and yell at him and say not all, but he doesn't listen and the republicans out in tv land believe him.
> Now we are close to another government shutdown again. Tea party people are sending Boehner lots of blue balls to get their point across that they want him to not pass any immigration reform. I think he needs to grow a pair to tell the tea party where to go.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> You hear the republicans all the time get on tv and talk about what the American people want. Only problem is, they are speaking for only 1/3 of the people and they make it sound like they are speaking for all. McConnell was just talking last week about all the American people voted to tell him what they want. I sit there and yell at him and say not all, but he doesn't listen and the republicans out in tv land believe him.
> Now we are close to another government shutdown again. Tea party people are sending Boehner lots of blue balls to get their point across that they want him to not pass any immigration reform. I think he needs to grow a pair to tell the tea party where to go.


Hmm-mm - Tea Party - dumped in Boston Harbor. Nah, don't want to pollute the Charles River any worse than it is now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'd worry more about health care when you need it.
> 
> Hypothetically, let's say I have guns in the house. I know that doesn't sound like me, but sometimes 911 isn't 10 minutes away.


It does not sound like Grace but it goes well with the 
Stooges. Anway, I picture you as a cowgirl on the Arizona frontier.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year.
> 
> I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


It's just beautiful. I'd love it, too, and I'm no longer nearly 10.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Today I went Christmas (and Hanukkah) shopping. I can't believe what has happened to Macy*s! I was in 2 different Macy*s today and decided they have turned into schlocky stores. The women's departments had tables full of schmattas and there wasn't a sales person anywhere if one needed help. It was more like being in Penney's. Maybe i'll go to the Stanford store after my doctor's appt.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Today I went Christmas (and Hanukkah) shopping. I can't believe what has happened to Macy*s! I was in 2 different Macy*s today and decided they have turned into schlocky stores. The women's departments had tables full of schmattas and there wasn't a sales person anywhere if one needed help. It was more like being in Penney's. Maybe i'll go to the Stanford store after my doctor's appt.


How I love my shaina frau! Do you speak Yiddish to any of your friends?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Today I went Christmas (and Hanukkah) shopping. I can't believe what has happened to Macy*s! I was in 2 different Macy*s today and decided they have turned into schlocky stores. The women's departments had tables full of schmattas and there wasn't a sales person anywhere if one needed help. It was more like being in Penney's. Maybe i'll go to the Stanford store after my doctor's appt.


Not bad for a shiksa (sp?)
I know what you mean about Macy's. I was looking for a new dress for a funeral. I couldn't find a dress or suit in the store. What drek!!
Do they still have Magnin's there?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> How I love my shaina frau! Do you speak Yiddish to any of your friends?


Just to my friends on KP. And my Shifra, of course. I did say "how are you" to some people at the shopping mall who were speaking Farsi. They get such a kick out of my vocabulary and accent. All I can say is: how are you, thank you, I have a dog, I am sick, and good-bye. Not too much in my repertoire that one can sneak into a conversation. When I lived in France I was told that my accent was charmante but they didn't know I was American. I'm glad I didn't sound like Sargent Shriver. His accent made me cringe.
So, sorry, but I can't speak Yiddish at all. I just have my few words and that's it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not bad for a shiksa (sp?)
> I know what you mean about Macy's. I was looking for a new dress for a funeral. I couldn't find a dress or suit in the store. What drek!!
> Do they still have Magnin's there?


No Magnin's here--no I. Magnin's and no Josef. I think they're out of business, nu?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Just to my friends on KP. And my Shifra, of course. I did say "how are you" to some people at the shopping mall who were speaking Farsi. They get such a kick out of my vocabulary and accent. All I can say is: how are you, thank you, I have a dog, I am sick, and good-bye. Not too much in my repertoire that one can sneak into a conversation. When I lived in France I was told that my accent was charmante but they didn't know I was American. I'm glad I didn't sound like Sargent Shriver. His accent made me cringe.
> So, sorry, but I can't speak Yiddish at all. I just have my few words and that's it.


How's your accent in Yiddish?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> How's your accent in Yiddish?


Probably not good because my mentor doesn't really actually speak it. But it must be German-ish, right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess. Or Eastern European-ish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> If you look you'll find that a lot of people complain about the ACA because Fox "news" tells them they should. So many of the ads that have been shown of people saying they've lost all their insurance because of "obamacare" and can't get any more have been proven to be flat out lies. Some have been shown to be simply because people hadn't even bothered to look at the exchanges to see if they qualify for subsidies...and got good insurance when they did check it out. And then there are the people who live in states that refused to have anything to do with it, refused to even accept the money to expand Medicaid, the program for health care for the very poor. A few staes that have even made it illegal to help anyone navigate the government exchanges in order to obtain insurance.
> 
> Top that off with all the Republican ads telling young people that they are stupid for even thinking about getting their own insurance.
> 
> It mostly comes from congress critters who are owned by the insurance companies.


There is also the high deductible trap. If a policy has a $6,000 deductible, that doesn't mean you have to spend $6,000 before your insurance pays anything. There are things like preventive medicine, that you don't pay for but that you can get without having paid any of the deductible. Some of the whiners don't seem to be aware of that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My ex SIL was ill and without insurance. She could not afford it. Her husband's insurance only covered their son and him. She had a pre existing condition and IF anyone would cover her, the premiums were outlandish. She signed up for the ACA and now has insurance she can afford. I remember her facebook post thanking Obama.
It as very touching and filled with graciousness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My ex SIL was ill and without insurance. She could not afford it. Her husband's insurance only covered their son and him. She had a pre existing condition and IF anyone would cover her, the premiums were outlandish. She signed up for the ACA and now has insurance she can afford. I remember her facebook post thanking Obama.
> It as very touching and filled with graciousness.


These stories will continue coming, as opposed to the fake ones about doctors who had to give up their practice because they were being pauperized.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm all of those, and more. Just changed avatar.



SQM said:


> It does not sound like Grace but it goes well with the
> Stooges. Anway, I picture you as a cowgirl on the Arizona frontier.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't been in a department store in years...for those reasons and others. Retail is changing.



cookiequeen said:


> Today I went Christmas (and Hanukkah) shopping. I can't believe what has happened to Macy*s! I was in 2 different Macy*s today and decided they have turned into schlocky stores. The women's departments had tables full of schmattas and there wasn't a sales person anywhere if one needed help. It was more like being in Penney's. Maybe i'll go to the Stanford store after my doctor's appt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so glad she benefitted, and also that she took time to thank President Obama. He endured a lot of grief to try to help people. Please give her my best and I hope she feels better one day.



BrattyPatty said:


> My ex SIL was ill and without insurance. She could not afford it. Her husband's insurance only covered their son and him. She had a pre existing condition and IF anyone would cover her, the premiums were outlandish. She signed up for the ACA and now has insurance she can afford. I remember her facebook post thanking Obama.
> It as very touching and filled with graciousness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put, Purl. President Obama has reason to be proud of his performance in difficult times. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on a sweater dress for my gd. She saw my green one and wanted one only '"Really Bright!" She came for her first fitting yesterday and it fits her perfectly. She loves it so that is nice. She wanted some flowers on it. I think it is going to be quite pretty but you will see her coming too. Of all my work my Turquoise sweater has had the most attention when I wear it. People like it a lot. One woman has asked me to make her one in purples and lilacs etc. I told her I would consider it after the new year.
> 
> I hope you like my little ones' sweater. She is 9 - nearly l0.


It's delightful Designer. So colourful and cute with loads of style. Lucky little GD!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

For all the other shiksas out there, here are the Top 40 Yiddish must know words. Having married my DH 1,000 years ago and marrying into a non-religious Jewish family, I know a good many of these, but there are new ones too. Enjoy
The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
By Michael


The Yiddish language is a wonderful source of rich expressions, especially terms of endearment (and of course, complaints and insults). This article is a follow up on Ten Yiddish Expressions You Should Know. Jewish scriptwriters introduced many Yiddish words into popular culture, which often changed the original meanings drastically. You might be surprised to learn how much Yiddish you already speak, but also, how many familiar words actually mean something different in real Yiddish.

There is no universally accepted transliteration or spelling; the standard YIVO version is based on the Eastern European Klal Yiddish dialect, while many Yiddish words found in English came from Southern Yiddish dialects. In the 1930s, Yiddish was spoken by more than 10 million people, but by 1945, 75% of them were gone. Today, Yiddish is the language of over 100 newspapers, magazines, radio broadcasts, and websites.

baleboste
A good homemaker, a woman whos in charge of her home and will make sure you remember it.
bissel
Or bisl  a little bit.
bubbe
Or bobe. It means Grandmother, and bobeshi is the more affectionate form. Bubele is a similarly affectionate word, though it isnt in Yiddish dictionaries.
bupkes
Not a word for polite company. Bubkes or bobkes may be related to the Polish word for beans, but it really means goat droppings or horse droppings. Its often used by American Jews for trivial, worthless, useless, a ridiculously small amount  less than nothing, so to speak. After all the work I did, I got bupkes!
chutzpah
Or khutspe. Nerve, extreme arrogance, brazen presumption. In English, chutzpah often connotes courage or confidence, but among Yiddish speakers, it is not a compliment.
feh!
An expression of disgust or disapproval, representative of the sound of spitting.
glitch
Or glitsh. Literally slip, skate, or nosedive, which was the origin of the common American usage as a minor problem or error.
gornisht
More polite than bupkes, and also implies a strong sense of nothing; used in phrases such as gornisht helfn (beyond help).
goy
A non-Jew, a Gentile. As in Hebrew, one Gentile is a goy, many Gentiles are *****, the non-Jewish world in general is the *****. Goyish is the adjective form. Putting mayonnaise on a pastrami sandwich is goyish. Putting mayonnaise on a pastrami sandwich on white bread is even more goyish.
kibbitz
In Yiddish, its spelled kibets, and its related to the Hebrew kibbutz or collective. But it can also mean verbal joking, which after all is a collective activity. It didnt originally mean giving unwanted advice about someone elses game  thats an American innovation.
klutz
Or better yet, klots. Literally means a block of wood, so its often used for a dense, clumsy or awkward person. See schlemiel.
kosher
Something thats acceptable to Orthodox Jews, especially food. Other Jews may also eat kosher on some level but are not required to. Food that Orthodox Jews dont eat  pork, shellfish, etc.  is called traif. An observant Jew might add, Both pork and shellfish are doubtlessly very tasty. I simply am restricted from eating it. In English, when you hear something that seems suspicious or shady, you might say, That doesnt sound kosher.
kvetsh
In popular English, kvetch means complain, whine or fret, but in Yiddish, kvetsh literally means to press or squeeze, like a wrong-sized shoe. Reminds you of certain chronic complainers, doesnt it? But its also used on Yiddish web pages for click (Click Here).
maven
Pronounced meyven. An expert, often used sarcastically.
Mazel Tov
Or mazltof. Literally good luck, (well, literally, good constellation) but its a congratulation for what just happened, not a hopeful wish for what might happen in the future. When someone gets married or has a child or graduates from college, this is what you say to them. It can also be used sarcastically to mean its about time, as in Its about time you finished school and stopped sponging off your parents.
mentsh
An honorable, decent person, an authentic person, a person who helps you when you need help. Can be a man, woman or child.
mishegas
Insanity or craziness. A meshugener is a crazy man. If you want to insult someone, you can ask them, Does it hurt to be crazy?
mishpocheh
Or mishpokhe or mishpucha. It means family, as in Relax, youre mishpocheh. Ill sell it to you at wholesale.
nosh
Or nash. To nibble; a light snack, but you wont be light if you dont stop noshing. Can also describe plagarism, though not always in a bad sense; you know, picking up little pieces for yourself.
nu
A general word that calls for a reply. It can mean, So? Huh? Well? Whats up? or Hello?
oy vey
Exclamation of dismay, grief, or exasperation. The phrase oy vey iz mir means Oh, woe is me. Oy gevalt! is like oy vey, but expresses fear, shock or amazement. When you realize youre about to be hit by a car, this expression would be appropriate.
plotz
Or plats. Literally, to explode, as in aggravation. Well, dont plotz! is similar to Dont have a stroke! or Dont have a cow! Also used in expressions such as, Oy, am I tired; I just ran the four-minute mile. I could just plotz. That is, collapse.
shalom
It means deep peace, and isnt that a more meaningful greeting than Hi, how are ya?
shlep
To drag, traditionally something you dont really need; to carry unwillingly. When people shlep around, they are dragging themselves, perhaps slouchingly. On vacation, when Im the one who ends up carrying the heavy suitcase I begged my wife to leave at home, I shlep it.
shlemiel
A clumsy, inept person, similar to a klutz (also a Yiddish word). The kind of person who always spills his soup.
schlock
Cheap, shoddy, or inferior, as in, I dont know why I bought this schlocky souvenir.
shlimazel
Someone with constant bad luck. When the shlemiel spills his soup, he probably spills it on the shlimazel. Fans of the TV sitcom Laverne and Shirley remember these two words from the Yiddish-American hopscotch chant that opened each show.
shmendrik
A jerk, a stupid person, popularized in The Last Unicorn and Welcome Back Kotter.
shmaltzy
Excessively sentimental, gushing, flattering, over-the-top, corny. This word describes some of Hollywoods most famous films. From shmaltz, which means chicken fat or grease.
shmooze
Chat, make small talk, converse about nothing in particular. But at Hollywood parties, guests often schmooze with people they want to impress.
schmuck
Often used as an insulting word for a self-made fool, but you shouldnt use it in polite company at all, since it refers to male anatomy.
spiel
A long, involved sales pitch, as in, I had to listen to his whole spiel before I found out what he really wanted. From the German word for play.
shikse
A non-Jewish woman, all too often used derogatorily. It has the connotation of young and beautiful, so referring to a mans Gentile wife or girlfriend as a shiksa implies that his primary attraction was her good looks. She is possibly blonde. A shagetz or sheygets means a non-Jewish boy, and has the connotation of a someone who is unruly, even violent.
shmutz
Or shmuts. Dirt  a little dirt, not serious grime. If a little boy has shmutz on his face, and he likely will, his mother will quickly wipe it off. It can also mean dirty language. Its not nice to talk shmutz about shmutz. A current derivation, schmitzig, means a thigamabob or a doodad, but has nothing to do with filth.
shtick
Something youre known for doing, an entertainers routine, an actors bit, stage business; a gimmick often done to draw attention to yourself.
tchatchke
Or tshatshke. Knick-knack, little toy, collectible or giftware. It also appears in sentences such as, My brother divorced his wife for some little tchatchke. You can figure that one out.
tsuris
Or tsores. Serious troubles, not minor annoyances. Plagues of lice, gnats, flies, locusts, hail, death now, those were tsuris.
tuches
Rear end, bottom, backside, buttocks. In proper Yiddish, its spelled tuchis or tuches or tokhis, and was the origin of the American slang word tush.
yente
Female busybody or gossip. At one time, high-class parents gave this name to their girls (after all, it has the same root as gentle), but it gained the Yiddish meaning of she-devil. The matchmaker in Fiddler on the Roof was named Yente (and she certainly was a yente though maybe not very high-class), so many people mistakenly think that yente means matchmaker.
yiddisher kop
Smart person. Literally means Jewish head. I dont want to know what goyisher kop means.
As in Hebrew, the ch or kh in Yiddish is a voiceless fricative, with a pronunciation between h and k. If you dont know how to make that sound, pronounce it like an h. Pronouncing it like a k is goyish.

Links
Yiddish Language and Culture  history of Yiddish, alphabet, literature, theater, music, etc.
Grow A Brain Yiddish Archive  the Beatles in Yiddish, the Yiddish Hillbillies, the Pirates of Penzance in Yiddish, etc.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MindyT said:


> For all the other shiksas out there, here are the Top 40 Yiddish must know words. Having married my DH 1,000 years ago and marrying into a non-religious Jewish family, I know a good many of these, but there are new ones too. Enjoy
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> By Michael
> 
> Very interesting -- I knew some of them but not most of them. I learn so much on this forum! Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> For all the other shiksas out there, here are the Top 40 Yiddish must know words. Having married my DH 1,000 years ago and marrying into a non-religious Jewish family, I know a good many of these, but there are new ones too. Enjoy
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> By Michael
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mindy, for something this thread has needed for a long time.

The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock (T. S. Eliot), for the English majors among us, was translated into Yiddish by, I think, Saul Bellow. So if you ever find yourself needing to say "Do I dare to eat a peach?" in Yiddish, it's been written out for you.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Another hit -against- working people by the corporate owned Supreme Court:

http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/12/no-overtime-pay-for-after-work-security-check/

Workers who are required to stay after their normal hours on the job to undergo a security screening are not entitled to overtime pay while they wait for that process and then go through it, the Supreme Court ruled unanimously on Tuesday.

UNANIMOUS? Ruth, why?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Mindy - you will give Cookie Queen an orgasm when she reads your list of Jewish Expressions.

Test scheduled next week.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mindy - you will give Cookie Queen an orgasm when she reads your list of Jewish Expressions.
> 
> Test scheduled next week.


I have to go to work on the next 40 because I knew most of these.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Another hit -against- working people by the corporate owned Supreme Court:
> 
> http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/12/no-overtime-pay-for-after-work-security-check/
> 
> ...


Surprised that Ginsberg and Sotomeyor went along, but as for the rest of them...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> For all the other shiksas out there, here are the Top 40 Yiddish must know words. Having married my DH 1,000 years ago and marrying into a non-religious Jewish family, I know a good many of these, but there are new ones too. Enjoy
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> By Michael
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. It was very interesting. I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Surprised that Ginsberg and Sotomeyor went along, but as for the rest of them...


I'm surprised, too, but I'm sure there was a reason. I'd like to know more about this .


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm surprised, too, but I'm sure there was a reason. I'd like to know more about this .


Reasoning (short version): The court ruled that security and anti-theft measures, whether benefiting the employee or employer, were not the principal activities the employees were employed to perform nor were they integral and indispensable to the job, as required under federal law for payment.

Read more: http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2014/12/10/not-overtime-pay-amazon-conducts-security-checks/#ixzz3LXJRj6tE

I think the decision stinks. Employees are routinely required to do things not "integral and indispensable" to the job and they are not given a choice. Bad decision.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MindyT said:


> For all the other shiksas out there, here are the Top 40 Yiddish must know words. Having married my DH 1,000 years ago and marrying into a non-religious Jewish family, I know a good many of these, but there are new ones too. Enjoy
> The Yiddish Handbook: 40 Words You Should Know
> By Michael
> 
> ...


This is a lovely list to bring to us. Mostly it is right on.

I spoke Yiddish exclusively until I went to grade school. Spoke it regularly until my grandparents passed away, and have nobody with whom to speak it any more.

Some addenda elaborating on a couple or so words:

Bubele is a similarly affectionate word, though it isnt in Yiddish dictionaries. - Boobeleh is an endearment used in addressing children quite often, or a friend the way you would say "sweetheart, that is so true"

***** is the Hebrew word for "other nations", non Jews, and moved to Yiddish pretty intact.

Shlep as a noun is someone who is socially awkward and doesn't clean up too well. A shlepper is someone who has not found success in life and has to struggle to make a living.

There are some things that sound more semantically perfect in Yiddish. Audacity is too civilized a word for chutzbah. Chutzbah is the guy being sentenced for murdering his parents throwing himself on the mercy of the judge because he is an orphan.

And Yenta? There is really no English word that envelops the persona of the nosy busybody who has to know everybody's business and give unwanted advice. But then, Miss Marple could be considered a yenta in some ways.

Big difference between kibbitz and kibbutz. Many Hebrew words share the same three consonants. It is the different vowels that change the meaning. That is part of what makes reading Israeli Hebrew very difficult for those of us for whom it is not our native tongue. It is why having vowels is so important in prayer books to make sure you say the correct word. Otherwise, oops! So kibbitz is a verb and means to joke annoyingly, as at a card game. Kibbutz is a noun and means a collective community.

Thanks again for this fun list.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mindy - you will give Cookie Queen an orgasm when she reads your list of Jewish Expressions.
> 
> Test scheduled next week.


Always happy to be of service!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Reasoning (short version): The court ruled that security and anti-theft measures, whether benefiting the employee or employer, were not the principal activities the employees were employed to perform nor were they integral and indispensable to the job, as required under federal law for payment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2014/12/10/not-overtime-pay-amazon-conducts-security-checks/#ixzz3LXJRj6tE
> 
> I think the decision stinks. Employees are routinely required to do things not "integral and indispensable" to the job and they are not given a choice. Bad decision.


Amen. Also surprised at Sotomayor and Ginzberg. Ladies...what were you thinking. Been so long since you worked for hourly wages? I remember how happy I was to clock out as quickly as possible and scoot off to fun stuff. I think it doesn't pass the smell test!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Reasoning (short version): The court ruled that security and anti-theft measures, whether benefiting the employee or employer, were not the principal activities the employees were employed to perform nor were they integral and indispensable to the job, as required under federal law for payment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2014/12/10/not-overtime-pay-amazon-conducts-security-checks/#ixzz3LXJRj6tE
> 
> I think the decision stinks. Employees are routinely required to do things not "integral and indispensable" to the job and they are not given a choice. Bad decision.


Just another way for employers to squeeze employees. I watched an interesting documentary about Marxist Economics yesterday where Karl Marx believed capitalism would fail and the way in which this failure would be seen is in the deterioration of the workers pay and conditions due to the inexhaustible drive for profit. Marxist Economics was considered wrong by most at the time but economists now, in this particular sense, feel that Marx was spot on.

Marx also predicted the widening gap between the poor and the rich.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Mindy, love your list of Yiddish words. I'm familiar with many of them due to frequently enjoying Shabbat dinner with friends on Friday nights. So much of the conversation is punctuated by many of these words. It's great!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Amen. Also surprised at Sotomayor and Ginzberg. Ladies...what were you thinking. Been so long since you worked for hourly wages? I remember how happy I was to clock out as quickly as possible and scoot off to fun stuff. I think it doesn't pass the smell test!


Totally off base. Another erosion of the working person's rights. Any tasks required by hourly employees as part of their work should be within the the paid hours or paid as overtime.

When I had to travel as part of my job, if the travel time was outside my normal time to be in the office, I was paid overtime. Being picked up at 6:30 for a flight I got paid the two hours until 8:30, my normal start time.

This requirement to be screened should be during the week's normal work hours or be paid as overtime. The person would not keep the job if s/he refused to participate, wouldn't they?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> "And Yenta? There is really no English word that envelops the persona of the nosy busybody who has to know everybody's business and give unwanted advice."
> 
> Okay, so my conclusion is that KPG is a Yenta!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> MarilynKnits said:
> 
> 
> > "And Yenta? There is really no English word that envelops the persona of the nosy busybody who has to know everybody's business and give unwanted advice."
> ...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> No, a yenta is more benign. Mihasheyfa would work for KPG. That is a person who deliberately foments trouble and takes wicked glee in schadenfreude.


Good comparison (but your definition of a yenta also sounds a lot like my SIL (the old bag!)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

All this talk of Yiddish has inspired me to queue up Fiddler on the Roof for tonight's viewing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Reasoning (short version): The court ruled that security and anti-theft measures, whether benefiting the employee or employer, were not the principal activities the employees were employed to perform nor were they integral and indispensable to the job, as required under federal law for payment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2014/12/10/not-overtime-pay-amazon-conducts-security-checks/#ixzz3LXJRj6tE
> 
> I think the decision stinks. Employees are routinely required to do things not "integral and indispensable" to the job and they are not given a choice. Bad decision.


It does stink. Since there are ways to cut down on waiting time, workers should not be forced to stay so long without pay. According to the Rakyat Post (_the Rakyat Post??_), it goes back to 1951 guidelines. I think it's time they were updated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just another way for employers to squeeze employees. I watched an interesting documentary about Marxist Economics yesterday where Karl Marx believed capitalism would fail and the way in which this failure would be seen is in the deterioration of the workers pay and conditions due to the inexhaustible drive for profit. Marxist Economics was considered wrong by most at the time but economists now, in this particular sense, feel that Marx was spot on.
> 
> Marx also predicted the widening gap between the poor and the rich.


Maybe it's time to resurrect him. Not literally, of course.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> No, a yenta is more benign. Mihasheyfa would work for KPG. That is a person who deliberately foments trouble and takes wicked glee in schadenfreude.


Literally, it means "witch." Perfect as ever, Marilyn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Mindy. We learn much besides knitting here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This Supreme Court has got to go. The symbiosis is all bad. Why and how in heavens can nine such different people come to the same outlandish conclusion to (regular) Americans?



jbandsma said:


> Another hit -against- working people by the corporate owned Supreme Court:
> 
> http://www.scotusblog.com/2014/12/no-overtime-pay-for-after-work-security-check/
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Smarty pants. I got to study. I have the most fabulous dentist, an Orthodox Jew. I'm still looking for something handmade to give him when we finish some extensive work. Suggestions welcome.



cookiequeen said:


> I have to go to work on the next 40 because I knew most of these.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. To my mind, if an employer requires employees to stay or attend sessions necessary to their employment, they should be paid.

Unions!!!! We need you. I'd like to see some contracts that benefit workers. The time is right.



DGreen said:


> Reasoning (short version): The court ruled that security and anti-theft measures, whether benefiting the employee or employer, were not the principal activities the employees were employed to perform nor were they integral and indispensable to the job, as required under federal law for payment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.therakyatpost.com/business/2014/12/10/not-overtime-pay-amazon-conducts-security-checks/#ixzz3LXJRj6tE
> 
> I think the decision stinks. Employees are routinely required to do things not "integral and indispensable" to the job and they are not given a choice. Bad decision.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we're happy to learn.



MindyT said:


> Always happy to be of service!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like you worked for someone good.

I travelled on business too but was not compensated for travel time.



MarilynKnits said:


> Totally off base. Another erosion of the working person's rights. Any tasks required by hourly employees as part of their work should be within the the paid hours or paid as overtime.
> 
> When I had to travel as part of my job, if the travel time was outside my normal time to be in the office, I was paid overtime. Being picked up at 6:30 for a flight I got paid the two hours until 8:30, my normal start time.
> 
> This requirement to be screened should be during the week's normal work hours or be paid as overtime. The person would not keep the job if s/he refused to participate, wouldn't they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> MarilynKnits said:
> 
> 
> > "And Yenta? There is really no English word that envelops the persona of the nosy busybody who has to know everybody's business and give unwanted advice."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> No, a yenta is more benign. Mihasheyfa would work for KPG. That is a person who deliberately foments trouble and takes wicked glee in schadenfreude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: OOOO This is helpful. Thanks, Marilyn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear Handel in the background. Halleluiah. It feels like Thanksgiving deja vu.



cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We need to resurrect unions. IMHO. We need someone to represent the workers. Workers have no power these days. Oh, you noticed?



Poor Purl said:


> Maybe it's time to resurrect him. Not literally, of course.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Literally, it means "witch." Perfect as ever, Marilyn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


Terrific news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe it's time to resurrect him. Not literally, of course.


We might just see him back as a hologram one day!

I think his theory re capitalism should be given broader attention and study by the powers that be.

This is a long read but it is interesting. You don't have to read the lot to get his gist:

http://www.hetsa.org.au/pdf-back/17-A-3.pdf


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


Yea!!!!! So relieved.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Totally off base. Another erosion of the working person's rights. Any tasks required by hourly employees as part of their work should be within the the paid hours or paid as overtime.
> 
> When I had to travel as part of my job, if the travel time was outside my normal time to be in the office, I was paid overtime. Being picked up at 6:30 for a flight I got paid the two hours until 8:30, my normal start time.
> 
> This requirement to be screened should be during the week's normal work hours or be paid as overtime. The person would not keep the job if s/he refused to participate, wouldn't they?


I agree with you. Amazon is notorious for poor working conditions and for locating warehouses in depressed, rural areas where people have few other choices for employment. Exploitation at it's finest.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


Makes for a happier week end for us all. Hope your good health continues indefinitely. Make smiley face cookies!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> We need to resurrect unions. IMHO. We need someone to represent the workers. Workers have no power these days. Oh, you noticed?


My grandfather worked to organize unions for the Amalgamated Clothing Workers back in the 1920s. Management hired goons to beat up the organizers, but those Jewish and Italian immigrants who made up most of the workers at the time kept at it until they prevailed.

Unfortunately, as with many groups, once they got "machers" (self serving big shots, pronounced ma'hers) running the union, they looked out for themselves and the integrity of unions eroded as the years went on.

For unions or guilds to work, they need to start as grass roots movements by the people who are being downtrodden. They have a personal stake in the outcome and their passion and dedication are genuine, which eventually can effect a positive outcome.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> And we're happy to learn.


Happy to learn is right, obviously this group of people loves learning. schadenfreude.....I just love that word. Thanks for including it today...I forget who ......as I was laughing so much with yenta and all.

I just dumped 5 inches of rain out of my gauge since yesterday at 1 p.m. California, go figure. It never rains but it pours. Or Liquid Sunshine as the grown ups used to call it when I was a kid.

Dammary, can we even get rid of the Supremes? Constitutional amendment? Nu?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Damemaryt, that is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was wondering about an amendment too. Of course we'll all probably be dead before it works. Damn.



MindyT said:


> Happy to learn is right, obviously this group of people loves learning. schadenfreude.....I just love that word. Thanks for including it today...I forget who ......as I was laughing so much with yenta and all.
> 
> I just dumped 5 inches of rain out of my gauge since yesterday at 1 p.m. California, go figure. It never rains but it pours. Or Liquid Sunshine as the grown ups used to call it when I was a kid.
> 
> Dammary, can we even get rid of the Supremes? Constitutional amendment? Nu?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To you, I'll answer to anything.



MindyT said:


> Damemaryt, that is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Shall I brave the storm and go to knitting with my goodies?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks too good to be true!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looks too good to be true!


Mindy, do you have wind and rain up there? I'm in the East Bay and it's not bad--yet. I think my relatives in the Midwest would laugh at the school closings!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Mindy, do you have wind and rain up there? I'm in the East Bay and it's not bad--yet. I think my relatives in the Midwest would laugh at the school closings!


East Bay? Are you talking California? I'm from there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

DGreen said:


> East Bay? Are you talking California? I'm from there.


Yes


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Happy to learn is right, obviously this group of people loves learning. schadenfreude.....I just love that word. Thanks for including it today...I forget who ......as I was laughing so much with yenta and all.
> 
> I just dumped 5 inches of rain out of my gauge since yesterday at 1 p.m. California, go figure. It never rains but it pours. Or Liquid Sunshine as the grown ups used to call it when I was a kid.
> 
> Dammary, can we even get rid of the Supremes? Constitutional amendment? Nu?


The rain sounds pretty nice when one is indoors, has something god in the crockpot, has a Christmas tree to decorate, and most of all, doesn't need to leave home. I confess, I am enjoying this.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The rain sounds pretty nice when one is indoors, has something good in the crockpot, has a Christmas tree to decorate, and most of all, doesn't need to leave home. I confess, I am enjoying this.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts. My tests were negative and I am fine!!


Hooray! Wonderful news missy!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Mindy, do you have wind and rain up there? I'm in the East Bay and it's not bad--yet. I think my relatives in the Midwest would laugh at the school closings!


Totally! We went out walking with our slickers and bumbershoots about 8. The wind was blowing a bit then, but has dropped now. After I dumped out the 5 inches about 6 this morning, I see we have over 1 1/2 inches already again. East Bay..cool. Our daughter went to UC Berkeley and lived in Berkeley around Rose. We are in Asti, north of Healdsburg ( which has closed downtown due to flooding of Foss Creek) and south of Cloverdale. But we are up about 900 feet, so no flooding thank goodness.
Schools never closed when I was a kid in SoCal. It's kind of wussy of them now, but everyone is ready to sue for everything now days, so they are probably afraid of liability.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes


Yes, east bay SF area and I'm in Sonoma.
You?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did Lucy sneak a lick? I would. Yummy! You should open a 'Cookies from Home' franchise and charge big bucks.



cookiequeen said:


> Shall I brave the storm and go to knitting with my goodies?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect Get-Ready-for-the Holidays Day.



MaidInBedlam said:


> The rain sounds pretty nice when one is indoors, has something god in the crockpot, has a Christmas tree to decorate, and most of all, doesn't need to leave home. I confess, I am enjoying this.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Did Lucy sneak a lick? I would. Yummy! You should open a 'Cookies from Home' franchise and charge big bucks.


I've owned a bakery. Killing work - wouldn't go back for anything!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw something very moving in a Gannett newspaper today. Thursday is the day religious announcements are published, and each week a priest, rabbi, imam, or minister present an op ed. This week it was a rabbi who is, I believe, a child of Holocaust survivors. Allow me to share it with you.

"The 2014 Oscars celebrated the 75th anniversary of the release of "The Wizard of Oz" by having Pink sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" to a backdrop of highlights from the film. What few people realized while listening to that incredible performer singing that unforgettable song is that the music is deeply embedded in the Jewish experience.

It is no accident that some of the greatest Christmas songs of all time, such as "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and "White Christmas," were written by Jews. "Rudolph" was written by Johnny Marks, and "White Christmas" was penned by Irving Berlin, a cantor's son.

But perhaps the most poignant song to emerge out of the mass exodus from Europe was "Somewhere Over the Rainbow". The lyrics were written by Yip Harburg, the youngest of four children born to Russian-Jewish immigrants. His real name was Isidore Hochberg, and he grew up in a Yiddish-speaking, Orthodox Jewish home in New York.

The song's music was written by Harold Arlen, also a cantor's son. His real name was Hyman Arluck, and his parents were from Lithuania.

Together, Hochberg and Arluck wrote "Somewhere Over the Rainbow," which was voted the 20th century's No. 1 song by the Recording Industry Association of America and the National Endowment for the Arts.

In writing it, the two men reached deep into their immigrant Jewish consciousness  framed by the pogroms of the past and the Holocaust about to happen  and wrote an unforgettable melody set to near prophetic words. Read the lyrics in their Jewish context and suddenly the words are no longer about wizards and Oz, Jewish survival:

"Somewhere over the rainbow / Way up high / There's a land that I heard of / Once in a lullaby.

Somewhere over the rainbow / Skies are blue / And the dreams that you dare to dream / Really do come true.

Someday I'll wish upon a star / And wake up where the clouds are far behind me.

Where troubles melt like lemon drops / Away above the chimney tops / That's where you'll find me.

Somewhere over the rainbow / Bluebirds fly.

Birds fly over the rainbow.

Why then, oh why can't I?

If happy little bluebirds fly / Beyond the rainbow / Why, oh why can't I?"

The Jews of Europe could not fly. They could not escape beyond the rainbow. Harburg was almost prescient when he talked about wanting to fly like a bluebird away from the "chimney tops." In the post-Auschwitz era, chimney tops have taken on a whole different meaning than the one they had at the beginning of 1939 because the Nazis had not yet created the crematoriums and gas chambers that they used during the Holocaust.

Pink's mom is Judith Kugel. She's Jewish of Lithuanian background. As Pink was belting the Harburg/Arlen song from the stage at the Academy Awards, I wasn't thinking about the movie. I was thinking about Europe's lost Jews and the immigrants to America.

I then was struck by the irony that for 2,000 years, the land that the Jews heard of "once in a lullaby" was not America, but Israel. The remarkable thing would be that less than 10 years after "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" was published, the exile was over, and the State of Israel was reborn. Perhaps the "dreams that you dare to dream really do come true."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Shall I brave the storm and go to knitting with my goodies?


The cookies look mouth watering good. I can almost smell the sweet perfume of baking in the air.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Shall I brave the storm and go to knitting with my goodies?


No, sit at home and knit one, munch one, purl 1, eat 2.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> No, sit at home and knit one, munch one, purl 1, eat 2.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I saw something very moving in a Gannett newspaper today.


(Deleted text in the interest of space)

Thank you for that very moving article.

Years ago I read "Exodus" by Leon Uris. It changed my life and sent me on a quest to study and learn about the Holocaust. I read the entire "Rise and Fall of the Third Reich" as well as "They Fought Back" and many other books whose titles I have forgotten. What I have NOT forgotten is the sense of horror and grief over the loss of unthinkable numbers of people and the brutalization of further unthinkable numbers. And the lesson that this was carried out by regular people - not monsters. That is why I can't agree that it is not human nature to torture. It is only humans who do this.

How easily some are able to justify hating, dehumanizing and hurting or killing others. It starts with name-calling and never ends well. A couple of names come to mind right now - "terrorist" and "thug." Where are we headed?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. You've touched many hearts with this history and music lesson. It makes me love "Over the Rainbow" even more than ever before.

Wish it would be seen in more threads, or perhaps a new one?



MarilynKnits said:


> I saw something very moving in a Gannett newspaper today. Thursday is the day religious announcements are published, and each week a priest, rabbi, imam, or minister present an op ed. This week it was a rabbi who is, I believe, a child of Holocaust survivors. Allow me to share it with you.
> 
> "The 2014 Oscars celebrated the 75th anniversary of the release of "The Wizard of Oz" by having Pink sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" to a backdrop of highlights from the film. What few people realized while listening to that incredible performer singing that unforgettable song is that the music is deeply embedded in the Jewish experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thank you. You've touched many hearts with this history and music lesson. It makes me love "Over the Rainbow" even more than ever before.


I love today's avatar, Dame. A woman to admire, definitely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My quest started with 'The Diary of Anne Frank.'



DGreen said:


> (Deleted text in the interest of space)
> 
> Thank you for that very moving article.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A woman of substance.



DGreen said:


> I love today's avatar, Dame. A woman to admire, definitely.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you. You've touched many hearts with this history and music lesson. It makes me love "Over the Rainbow" even more than ever before.
> 
> Wish it would be seen in more threads, or perhaps a new one?


Thank you for the advice. I started a new topic to share the essay.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Inspiring from the Rabbi.
So many lost and who knows what dreams and inventions would have come from them.

From Jim Hightower this week, I humbly submit:

http://www.jimhightower.com


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cookiequeen, I gained 2lbs gazing at your plate of cookies. Yum and Yum!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Marilyn, your post was wonderful re 'Over the Rainbow.' Thank you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Cookiequeen, I gained 2lbs gazing at your plate of cookies. Yum and Yum!


Just came home from knitting. We ate some of it and I sent the rest of the cookies home with them. I have a freezer full of cookies and DH is diabetic. I make little plates full for my friends every year at Christmas.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

For my dear liberal Jewish friends:

[Wisconsin Gov. Scott] Walker, the son of a Baptist preacher and a practicing Christian himself, has made note of his common ground with the Jewish faith ... 
In an undated letter unearthed by the liberal group One Wisconsin Now ... Walker told Gimbel his office would be happy to display a menorah celebrating "The Eight Days of Chanukah" at the Milwaukee County Courthouse ...

The letter is signed, "Thank you again and Molotov."


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> For my dear liberal Jewish friends:
> 
> [Wisconsin Gov. Scott] Walker, the son of a Baptist preacher and a practicing Christian himself, has made note of his common ground with the Jewish faith ...
> In an undated letter unearthed by the liberal group One Wisconsin Now ... Walker told Gimbel his office would be happy to display a menorah celebrating "The Eight Days of Chanukah" at the Milwaukee County Courthouse ...
> ...


I guess he had a cocktail while writing this?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Just came home from knitting. We ate some of it and I sent the rest of the cookies home with them. I have a freezer full of cookies and DH is diabetic. I make little plates full for my friends every year at Christmas.


That is so sweet! Wish you were living next door to me. Not only would I benefit from the beautiful aroma wafting in from your baking, I'd also hopefully be the recipient of a plate!

Speaking of Christmas, I usually make 2 dozen mince pies, a Christmas pudding and a Christmas cake. We're having Christmas lunch at a friends this year and guess what? None of her family like mince tarts, Christmas pudding or cake! :-( Anyway, I was lamenting not celebrating Thanksgiving and a few here suggested I celebrate it anyway and we did on the weekend following. I made my first pumpkin pie and it was delicious!

Friend has been told I'll be bringing a pumpkin pie and she said, "but we're already having salads." She thought it was a savoury dish! See how much I'm learning from you all? It's great!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I guess he had a cocktail while writing this?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I hope not. It'd be nice to know that the sentiments are genuine.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I guess he had a cocktail while writing this?


Probably not, but should have!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MOLOTOV? COCKTAIL?

Possibly a more fiery sentiment than mazel tov.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you. You've touched many hearts with this history and music lesson. It makes me love "Over the Rainbow" even more than ever before.
> 
> Wish it would be seen in more threads, or perhaps a new one?


Marilyn, You have brought me to tears.

It is my favorite song and now I will never hear it without thinking of the writer and the real meaning of "Over the rainbow". Thankyou! I just told my husband and he feels as I do.

Thank you for posting this.

I agree and I think Dame is correct-- you should open a new topic and tell the forum. I am sure many people will be touched and made to think about it. I have learned so much from this group. Once again I will never hear it without thinking about what it really stood for.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> (Deleted text in the interest of space)
> 
> Thank you for that very moving article.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. The world has not really changed when it come right down to it though. There have been whole tribes and people tortured, raped, and wiped out over the centuries, - some in the name of Religion. Actually, many times in the name of religion. That is what is so sad.

Hatred and fear cause ordinary people to do extraordinarily dreadful things. Look at the Crusades, look at how the Japanese treated prisoners in WWII, look at the holacaust. Look at what is happening with Isis. And even look at what has happened with the US which has just been admitted. I feel that it was huge for the information to be admitted and 
to accept that we must not allow these things to happen in our countries.

All we can do is fight for the right, and refuse to join in doing wrong things. Racism, arrogance, Religious intolerance, Intolerance by Religions, and on and on. Thinking people have to stand up and be counted. If we fight for the right, we can make a difference. I believe that. Maybe not change human nature, but we can call people on it and we can speak out against it. There are a lot of decent people in this world. We have to do our best and not turn away from evil.

Gandhi, Martin Luther King, those who march peacefully, can affect many many people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with you completely. The world has not really changed when it come right down to it though. There have been whole tribes and people tortured, raped, and wiped out over the centuries, - some in the name of Religion. Actually, many times in the name of religion. That is what is so sad.
> 
> Hatred and fear cause ordinary people to do extraordinarily dreadful things. Look at the Crusades, look at how the Japanese treated prisoners in WWII, look at the holacaust. Look at what is happening with Isis. And even look at what has happened with the US which has just been admitted. I feel that it was huge for the information to be admitted and
> to accept that we must not allow these things to happen in our countries.
> ...


I admire the quiet dignity of Rosa Parks who would not let herself be diminished by small minded people. And Malala, who is standing as a strong young woman advocating the rights of women and girls to be treated equitably.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> We need to resurrect unions. IMHO. We need someone to represent the workers. Workers have no power these days. Oh, you noticed?


Hard not to notice. It's not easy to bargain for better pay and conditions if you're on your own.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> We might just see him back as a hologram one day!
> 
> I think his theory re capitalism should be given broader attention and study by the powers that be.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'd learn a lot if I could only keep my mind fixed on it, but it keeps sliding away. I think I'm too old to read anything serious any more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Happy to learn is right, obviously this group of people loves learning. schadenfreude.....I just love that word. Thanks for including it today...I forget who ......as I was laughing so much with yenta and all.
> 
> I just dumped 5 inches of rain out of my gauge since yesterday at 1 p.m. California, go figure. It never rains but it pours. Or Liquid Sunshine as the grown ups used to call it when I was a kid.
> 
> Dammary, can we even get rid of the Supremes? Constitutional amendment? Nu?


We can impeach them all and replace them with labor organizers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Shall I brave the storm and go to knitting with my goodies?


No, you should bring it here. We had a dry day, though snow had been predicted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The rain sounds pretty nice when one is indoors, has something god in the crockpot, has a Christmas tree to decorate, and most of all, doesn't need to leave home. I confess, I am enjoying this.


"God in the Crockpot" would be a good title for an evangelical cookbook. Keep making typos, and I'll be your greatest fan.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a perfect Get-Ready-for-the Holidays Day.


It certainly turned out that way. The Christmas tree looks pretty good. Lamb from the crock pot is nice and tender. Tomorrow we'll have stew. I'll put the stock in the frig overnight so I can skim the fat off. Tonight was leftover mac & cheese. The rain just keeps coming down. The creek about 15 feet from my front door is doing its usual flash flood thing. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> "God in the Crockpot" would be a good title for an evangelical cookbook. Keep making typos, and I'll be your greatest fan.


Another one I corrected! I'm going to have to pay attention to what I edit.:mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I saw something very moving in a Gannett newspaper today. Thursday is the day religious announcements are published, and each week a priest, rabbi, imam, or minister present an op ed. This week it was a rabbi who is, I believe, a child of Holocaust survivors. Allow me to share it with you.
> 
> "The 2014 Oscars celebrated the 75th anniversary of the release of "The Wizard of Oz" by having Pink sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" to a backdrop of highlights from the film. What few people realized while listening to that incredible performer singing that unforgettable song is that the music is deeply embedded in the Jewish experience.
> 
> ...


How interesting. I knew that most - maybe all but one (Cole Porter) - of that generation of songwriters were Jewish, but I hadn't given that song any thought outside of the movie.

Have you ever seen a picture of Harold Arlen? He is proof that you can pick your name but you can't pick your nose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> A woman of substance.


True. But your signature still says "Current avatar is dogwood tree by Vincent van Gogh."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Inspiring from the Rabbi.
> So many lost and who knows what dreams and inventions would have come from them.
> 
> From Jim Hightower this week, I humbly submit:
> ...


There's so much on the page. Is there anything in particular you suggest we read?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I admire the quiet dignity of Rosa Parks who would not let herself be diminished by small minded people. And Malala, who is standing as a strong young woman advocating the rights of women and girls to be treated equitably.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Just came home from knitting. We ate some of it and I sent the rest of the cookies home with them. I have a freezer full of cookies and DH is diabetic. I make little plates full for my friends every year at Christmas.


You are truly evil. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I guess he had a cocktail while writing this?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> For my dear liberal Jewish friends:
> 
> [Wisconsin Gov. Scott] Walker, the son of a Baptist preacher and a practicing Christian himself, has made note of his common ground with the Jewish faith ...
> In an undated letter unearthed by the liberal group One Wisconsin Now ... Walker told Gimbel his office would be happy to display a menorah celebrating "The Eight Days of Chanukah" at the Milwaukee County Courthouse ...
> ...


This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> MOLOTOV? COCKTAIL?
> 
> Possibly a more fiery sentiment than mazel tov.


That really burns me up!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Another one I corrected! I'm going to have to pay attention to what I edit.:mrgreen:


I chose to ignore the "corrected" version. Your typos today are golden.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That really burns me up!


If you stop and think about it, it really is a slap in the face..even though it was not done intentionally, I'm sure.

But the fact that it wasn't checked for spelling and/or correct word usage (if you're going to use a word or phrase from another language, you need to make sure it expresses your sentiment and is spelled correctly) shows a severe lack of consideration for the audience you are addressing.

By closing with a reference to a terrorist firebomb instead of good wishes it just shows that he didn't care enough to even proof read what he had someone write for him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. It's a good thing you do.



MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you for the advice. I started a new topic to share the essay.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> For my dear liberal Jewish friends:
> 
> [Wisconsin Gov. Scott] Walker, the son of a Baptist preacher and a practicing Christian himself, has made note of his common ground with the Jewish faith ...
> In an undated letter unearthed by the liberal group One Wisconsin Now ... Walker told Gimbel his office would be happy to display a menorah celebrating "The Eight Days of Chanukah" at the Milwaukee County Courthouse ...
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Those words all sound alike.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> If you stop and think about it, it really is a slap in the face..even though it was not done intentionally, I'm sure.
> 
> But the fact that it wasn't checked for spelling and/or correct word usage (if you're going to use a word or phrase from another language, you need to make sure it expresses your sentiment and is spelled correctly) shows a severe lack of consideration for the audience you are addressing.
> 
> By closing with a reference to a terrorist firebomb instead of good wishes it just shows that he didn't care enough to even proof read what he had someone write for him.


But it's so funny. I'm still giggling about it.

The man's an idiot. No wonder the Koch bros. love him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he is always Mr. Malaprop.



jbandsma said:


> I guess he had a cocktail while writing this?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I admire the quiet dignity of Rosa Parks who would not let herself be diminished by small minded people. And Malala, who is standing as a strong young woman advocating the rights of women and girls to be treated equitably.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We can impeach them all and replace them with labor organizers.


Now that's an interesting idea.

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your 'mistakes' are very clever.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Another one I corrected! I'm going to have to pay attention to what I edit.:mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. You're the best proof-reader.



Poor Purl said:


> True. But your signature still says "Current avatar is dogwood tree by Vincent van Gogh."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That really burns me up!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It certainly turned out that way. The Christmas tree looks pretty good. Lamb from the crock pot is nice and tender. Tomorrow we'll have stew. I'll put the stock in the frig overnight so I can skim the fat off. Tonight was leftover mac & cheese. The rain just keeps coming down. The creek about 15 feet from my front door is doing its usual flash flood thing. It's pretty impressive.


What do you do with the skimmed fat? My father taught me to stuff it into pine cones, roll it in bird seed, and set it out for the birds as a treat.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.


The letter is signed, "Thank you again and Molotov."[/quote]This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.

Mr. Malaprop, the word is Mazel Tov! ROFLMAO


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.
> 
> Mr. Malaprop, the word is Mazel Tov! ROFLMAO


Can't you just imagine the reaction if the president or one of the Democratic governors had made such an inappropriate goof?

Does anybody hear anything from the right?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Can't you just imagine the reaction if the president or one of the Democratic governors had made such an inappropriate goof?
> 
> Does anybody hear anything from the right?


Benghazi!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they don't get it. ROLF



jbandsma said:


> Can't you just imagine the reaction if the president or one of the Democratic governors had made such an inappropriate goof?
> 
> Does anybody hear anything from the right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Benghazi!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> What do you do with the skimmed fat? My father taught me to stuff it into pine cones, roll it in bird seed, and set it out for the birds as a treat.


That sounds like a wonderful idea. I think the fat is going to be thrown out. We have a huge number of squirrels who would get to the pine cone treat way before the birds. There are so many squirrels they're a nuisance. For some reason they like to dig down to the roots of plants and eat them which makes landscaping efforts a real challenge. At least they aren't as big as the raccoons. We have garbage cans with lids that are very hard for the raccoons to get off the cans. They love to tip over garbage cans and have a feast. At least the skunks and possums are pretty well-behaved.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is hilarious. Thank you, and Molotov to you, too.
> Mr. Malaprop, the word is Mazel Tov! ROFLMAO


For every Mrs. Malaprop there must be a Mister.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Benghazi!!!!


The all-purpose comeback.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks. You're the best proof-reader.


An excellent example of damning with faint praise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My Grandmother used to say that they're hungry too and feed them. I know it gets crazy but I can't help myself. My pigeons act like the ones at San Marco in Venice and eat out of my hand.



MaidInBedlam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea. I think the fat is going to be thrown out. We have a huge number of squirrels who would get to the pine cone treat way before the birds. There are so many squirrels they're a nuisance. For some reason they like to dig down to the roots of plants and eat them which makes landscaping efforts a real challenge. At least they aren't as big as the raccoons. We have garbage cans with lids that are very hard for the raccoons to get off the cans. They love to tip over garbage cans and have a feast. At least the skunks and possums are pretty well-behaved.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we found him.



MaidInBedlam said:


> For every Mrs. Malaprop there must be a Mister.


 :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quite the contrary. I think it is a vital skill even if there are only a few people left who get it. Maybe that's why it is vital.



Poor Purl said:


> An excellent example of damning with faint praise.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! we went to gd's performance yesterday. It was excellent. We thorough enjoyed it. It wasn't the whole Nutcracker, just a portion and the whole school sang Christmas songs in french and English. It was in the local Cowichan theatre which is an awesome theatre for a small city but big area.

We have had lots of rain and wind, and luckily we are in a valley and it hasn't been too bad. Vancouver (Delta) area and the coast have had huge waves. We are inland and weren't affected that much. It was still very warm and right now it is very nice out. The Prairies (Calgary Area) is very cold and lots of snow so we are doing very well.

A friend of mine sent me a ball of Red heart Boutique Chic 
dark grey yarn- It has a number of fir balls attached. I thought I wouldn't like the scarf it made. I used #l5 US needles and knit the scarf for my dil. It is very pretty. 

She wears a lot of scarves and I think it will be something she will love. I am attaching a picture as it is very 
unusual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Adorable. I think that's the same yarn I grabbed in pink awhile ago. It was in a hank and I couldn't untangle it. Was it the same yarn and how did you wind it? Thanks.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! we went to gd's performance yesterday. It was excellent. We thorough enjoyed it. It wasn't the whole Nutcracker, just a portion and the whole school sang Christmas songs in french and English. It was in the local Cowichan theatre which is an awesome theatre for a small city but big area.
> 
> We have had lots of rain and wind, and luckily we are in a valley and it hasn't been too bad. Vancouver (Delta) area and the coast have had huge waves. We are inland and weren't affected that much. It was still very warm and right now it is very nice out. The Prairies (Calgary Area) is very cold and lots of snow so we are doing very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Adorable. I think that's the same yarn I grabbed in pink awhile ago. It was in a hank and I couldn't untangle it. Was it the same yarn and how did you wind it? Thanks.


It took me an hour! I start and made a ball at both ends and just kept shaking it and untangling it. Once I got the two ends into balls, I wound one ball of one of the ends.

The main thing is you have to make sure the balls are on the 'right' side when you knit it.I did the whole thing in an evening. Size l5 needles and I did 3 rows stocking stitch after casting on 8 stitches then 2 knit every row on both sides and the center 4 I did 3 rows stocking stitch (on right side) one row purl, and it turned out quite nicely. It is long but she loves to use long scarves. We will see if it is something she will wear. Wrong color for me as I don't have much grey or black. Pretty though, but certainly different. Interesting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Can't you just imagine the reaction if the president or one of the Democratic governors had made such an inappropriate goof?
> 
> Does anybody hear anything from the right?


And why do we persist in calling the Wrong the Right?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There's so much on the page. Is there anything in particular you suggest we read?


Oh of course, in
I liked the story about more for the 1% ers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! we went to gd's performance yesterday. It was excellent. We thorough enjoyed it. It wasn't the whole Nutcracker, just a portion and the whole school sang Christmas songs in french and English. It was in the local Cowichan theatre which is an awesome theatre for a small city but big area.
> 
> We have had lots of rain and wind, and luckily we are in a valley and it hasn't been too bad. Vancouver (Delta) area and the coast have had huge waves. We are inland and weren't affected that much. It was still very warm and right now it is very nice out. The Prairies (Calgary Area) is very cold and lots of snow so we are doing very well.
> 
> ...


 The scarf looks to lovely and soft and the pom poms add interest.

I am happy to see you enjoyed your grand daughter's performance. Grand children are great and you can always see the grand parents in the audience, they are the ones with the biggest smiles. I went to my grandson's graduation performance and was amazed with his talent. He did not tell me that he was the opening act, I did not realise that his singing voice had matured so much. He was also the MC, and yes he inherited my skill to talk the leg off a cast iron milking stool.

Enjoy your slightly warmer climate where you are now living. A tad too cold for me though, especially now with my aches and pains.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good question.



MarilynKnits said:


> And why do we persist in calling the Wrong the Right?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Good question.


Has to do with the traditional seating arrangement in the House and Senate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

_Well, I tiptoed through the cream cheese and came out with some hilarity on their part_

Yarnlady: Funny thing about Hobby Lobby . They carry things for Hanukkah.

Someone complained about that. Said they would not shop at Hobby Lobby as it did not have anything for Jewish Holidays.

Well guess everyone has to be wrong once and a while

<_Or maybe they learned their lesson because of business they lost last year, when they did not carry anything for Hanukkah._>

County Bumpkins: I know I have seen it. People just want to believe a lie over the truth.

Yarnlady: No they just read other post or left wingers news and believe it all.

I had one lady tell me that the government was not the ones who ran the post office. Well informed, means I heard that so I believe that. Don't check into it, just except their words as truth.

Isn't it a riot reading some of it. Mind out to lunch and no "Body" home.

County Bumpkins: What? The lady didn't know that the government didn't run the post office? Now I am breaking my chair! I guess the term airhead came from them.

Yarnlady: I know. I posted to her and said gee I am sorry I thought the government did run the post office. Then got off and laugh so hard .

<_Can somebody tell me, on the basis of that exchange, whether the government does or does not run the post office?_>


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> <_Can somebody tell me, on the basis of that exchange, whether the government does or does not run the post office?_>


In Canada - I believe (will check it out) that the Postal Department in each of the Provinces has an outside company running it. It costs the Government less.

I just checked -it is a *Crown Corporation. Like the Farm Credit Corporation*.Not run directly by the Government. It is not a Government Agency but it is a Corporation which is set up by the Government called a Crown Corporation which is responsible for running the Corporation for the Government.

It is under the umbrella of the Federal government but from what I understand is not Considered a Government Department.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the information on the US Postal service

United States Postal Service

The Post Office Department was transformed into the United States Postal Service, *an independent establishment of the executive branch of the Government of the United States*. The mission of the Postal Service remained the same, as stated in Title 39 of the U.S. Code:

The Postal Service shall have as its basic function the obligation to provide postal services to bind the Nation together through the personal, educational, literary, and business correspondence of the people. It shall provide prompt, reliable, and efficient services to patrons in all areas and shall render postal services to all communities.

The new Postal Service officially began operations on July 1, 1971, when the Postmaster General ceased to be a member of the Presidents Cabinet. The Postal Service received:

Operational authority vested in a Board of Governors and Postal Service executive management, rather than in Congress.

Authority to issue public bonds to finance postal buildings and mechanization.

Direct collective bargaining between representatives of management and the unions.

*A new rate-setting procedure, built around an independent Postal Rate Commission*.

The Postal Reorganization Act changed the United States postal system in many ways.

=============== 
NOte That is very much like our Postal Service. It is not run by the Government directly!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea. I think the fat is going to be thrown out. We have a huge number of squirrels who would get to the pine cone treat way before the birds. There are so many squirrels they're a nuisance. For some reason they like to dig down to the roots of plants and eat them which makes landscaping efforts a real challenge. At least they aren't as big as the raccoons. We have garbage cans with lids that are very hard for the raccoons to get off the cans. They love to tip over garbage cans and have a feast. At least the skunks and possums are pretty well-behaved.


Wish I could say the same for my resident possums! They're rarely quiet at night and spend their time running over the flat roof of the garage and fighting each other on the back fence. Talk about noisy!

There are some nights when they're quiet and I cut up fruit for them and leave it out. But if they start their antics as the sun sets, no fruit for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wish I could say the same for my resident possums! They're rarely quiet at night and spend their time running over the flat roof of the garage and fighting each other on the back fence. Talk about noisy!
> 
> There are some nights when they're quiet and I cut up fruit for them and leave it out. But if they start their antics as the sun sets, no fruit for them.


Do they show up next day with a hangdog look on their faces - I mean a hangpossum look - and apologize?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the information on the US Postal service
> 
> United States Postal Service
> 
> ...


Thank you, Designer, for all the work you put into this.

I'm afraid my point in posting the conversation was not because I needed the information but because of the strange turn it took.

1. Yarnie: another woman (obviously leftish) claimed the govt didn't run the post office, but I set her straight.

2. CB: she didn't know the govt doesn't run the post office?

3. Yarnie: that's right, so I got snotty with her about it.

Yarnie started out in the belief that the govt does run the post office, ended up with the opposite belief, and managed to make fun of someone else over it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Designer, for all the work you put into this.
> 
> I'm afraid my point in posting the conversation was not because I needed the information but because of the strange turn it took.
> 
> ...


I wondered -- I still wonder whether either of them knew it was not run by the government. I am not sure as each seemed to say something different. I looked it up because I wondered whether the US was like Canada-- it is. no problem Purl. I didn't read the original posts but it did seem confusing. Oh well.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wish I could say the same for my resident possums! They're rarely quiet at night and spend their time running over the flat roof of the garage and fighting each other on the back fence. Talk about noisy!
> 
> There are some nights when they're quiet and I cut up fruit for them and leave it out. But if they start their antics as the sun sets, no fruit for them.


When we moved into the Kingston house in Tassie it did not have the outside walls built, just the concrete block interior walls. There were gaps everywhere, large gaps, that would be covered with cedar planks. The floor boards to the upstairs section were not installed, just the bearers. Never mind the possums fighting on the garage roof, try two possums coming in from different ends of the house and fighting directly above your head. They peed on everything, I had to rewash the freshly laundered clothes three times in pineoclean and cold water to get rid of the smell. My ex was at the laundry trough when he heard plop, plop, plop. A possum almost directly over his head had gone to the toilet and narrowly missed his head. He was not amused when I said "then I really could have called you a shit head". Blocked up the gaps so they could not get in and I swear they went away to get a sledge hammer, that is what it sounded like.

They wreck the gardens, love roses and oranges. They used to have open season on the possums, twice a year. A pest exterminator suggested rackomin, (sorry I cannot spell that correctly) so call it ratsak, rat poison. Yep, solved the problem until another mob moved in. They are extremely territorial. I had a friend who set a trap and took the offender miles away, across the other side of the river, yes it did find its way home.

Do you want to really upset our Kiwi cousins across the ditch? Ask them how much they love the present we sent them from Tassie, the possum?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They seem to insist that the gummint runs the Post Office.



Poor Purl said:


> _Well, I tiptoed through the cream cheese and came out with some hilarity on their part_
> 
> Yarnlady: Funny thing about Hobby Lobby . They carry things for Hanukkah.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. This is what I understand of of US Postal Service. Good to hear we're following Canada, our sister to the north.



Designer1234 said:


> Here is the information on the US Postal service
> 
> United States Postal Service
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do they show up next day with a hangdog look on their faces - I mean a hangpossum look - and apologize?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If I read anything of Yarnie and CB's, I only skim. Keeps the migraines at bay.



Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Designer, for all the work you put into this.
> 
> I'm afraid my point in posting the conversation was not because I needed the information but because of the strange turn it took.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> They seem to insist that the gummint runs the Post Office.


Thats what I understood by the posts, but I am not sure from the discussion they had. They are likely lurking here so will post that they knew it all the time that there was a different group running it. Oh well, it doesn't matter and is to be expected. I wish I hadn't given my word that I wouldn't even lurk there. I doubt they believe me anyway. It doesn't matter and not important.

I took the day off from knitting today. We went for a long walk and it was so pleasant outside. So nice for me as it is just since I cut back on one of my meds when we were settled in here that I am able to do it. After all the tests and finding out my heart is okay, I did what we have wanted to do for some time, cut back my BP meds, which I have been on for years. My Dr. in Calgary wouldn't agree but my exhaustion and collapsing were caused by something.

Pat takes my bp every day, morning and night and I have cut my bp meds in half. I kept track and took the results to my new doctor here. He told me to carry on and watch it closely so I am less concerned that we were doing the wrong thing. Since I started I am walking and not feeling exhausted. Today we walked 3/4 of a mile and I did some exercises on an outside exercise machine in a local area in the park. Did 500 steps on a stationary walking machine (not electrical) Pat was a paramedic so does my bp. Feeling so much better I can't believe it. After years of exhaustion. Makes me angry that my Calgary doctor didn't at least listen and oversee me reducing them. grr. Feeling so much better it is like a miracle. My new doctor LISTENS. I think that we know our own bodies. As he is very new and just started out he is more knowledgeable and less old school. My other doctor has been our doctor for 30 years and seems to have lost interest.

We decided that every sunny day we would walk. It rains quite a bit here in the winter so that will keep us from over doing. This is the 3rd time since we found that exercise park with a track and the mobile exercises. First time I have seen some of them. After Christmas we are going to start swimming too. Enough about me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wondered -- I still wonder whether either of them knew it was not run by the government. I am not sure as each seemed to say something different. I looked it up because I wondered whether the US was like Canada-- it is. no problem Purl. I didn't read the original posts but it did seem confusing. Oh well.


I wonder whether either of them knows anything. The Republicans are trying to get rid of the US Postal Service and have made it hard for the service to support itself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> They seem to insist that the gummint runs the Post Office.


Only at the start. By the end, it's the opposite. But whichever way it is, that other woman was wrong and therefore to be laughed at.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder whether either of them knows anything. The Republicans are trying to get rid of the US Postal Service and have made it hard for the service to support itself.


Ours is too expensive too. It costs a fortune to send a letter or parcel. So many people use the computer it has caused a big lost (loss!- darned spell check) in postal profits. My son just started working part time with the post office in Victoria for the Christmas holidays. He is retired and now that his daughter is at school and his wife has taken December off from her job, he decided to give it a go for a couple of weeks. Excellent pay, and so I was interested. He mentioned that it was not still run by the Government as a Department - I had meant to check out exactly what was happening so that is why I looked.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your taking control of your medicine is inspiring. The proof is in how much better you feel. So happy for you both.



Designer1234 said:


> Thats what I understood by the posts, but I am not sure from the discussion they had. They are likely lurking here so will post that they knew it all the time that there was a different group running it. Oh well, it doesn't matter and is to be expected. I wish I hadn't given my word that I wouldn't even lurk there. I doubt they believe me anyway. It doesn't matter and not important.
> 
> I took the day off from knitting today. We went for a long walk and it was so pleasant outside. So nice for me as it is just since I cut back on one of my meds when we were settled in here that I am able to do it. After all the tests and finding out my heart is okay, I did what we have wanted to do for some time, cut back my BP meds, which I have been on for years. My Dr. in Calgary wouldn't agree but my exhaustion and collapsing were caused by something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your taking control of your medicine is inspiring. The proof is in how much better you feel. So happy for you both.


Thanks -- I should have gone with my instinct but the Doctor felt it could be heart and Pat agreed so we didn't want to change the meds until we knew. We finally finished all the tests and it wasn't current heart problems causing the exhaustion, light headedness and collapsing 4 times and going into emerg. It seemed to make sense so we have been trying it. I wouldn't have done it on my own but Pat has a bp machine so I can watch it closely. for the first while it would go high sometimes and I would take half a pill and watch it even more closely -- now it seems to have evened out and I am on l/2 of what I have been on for years.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thats what I understood by the posts, but I am not sure from the discussion they had. They are likely lurking here so will post that they knew it all the time that there was a different group running it. Oh well, it doesn't matter and is to be expected. I wish I hadn't given my word that I wouldn't even lurk there. I doubt they believe me anyway. It doesn't matter and not important.
> 
> I took the day off from knitting today. We went for a long walk and it was so pleasant outside. So nice for me as it is just since I cut back on one of my meds when we were settled in here that I am able to do it. After all the tests and finding out my heart is okay, I did what we have wanted to do for some time, cut back my BP meds, which I have been on for years. My Dr. in Calgary wouldn't agree but my exhaustion and collapsing were caused by something.
> 
> ...


It sounds as though you had a really good day. I didn't know BP meds made people tired.

I've never heard of an exercise park. What a good idea. Except it would eat into the profits of the gyms we have here. Exercising out of doors seems so wholesome. Did you get all rosy-cheeked by the time you were done?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It sounds as though you had a really good day. I didn't know BP meds made people tired.
> 
> I've never heard of an exercise park. What a good idea. Except it would eat into the profits of the gyms we have here. Exercising out of doors seems so wholesome. Did you get all rosy-cheeked by the time you were done?


yes, and then we went to Tim Hortons (local donut place) and had a coffee and donut!!!! *hides her head* but we would have anyway. That is our big adventure in eating out. We go a couple of times a week. grin.

I haven't ever seen an outdoor group of exercises, They are free and you can do them easily. Then there is a mile running track and a 1/2 mile walking track. we walked it (walking) the other day too. I hope to do the same distance 3 or 4 times and then add a bit. I am feeling so much better. The tiredness and stress from the move has lifted and we are both settled in and happy we did it. My bp was far too low and that is why the exhaustion and light headedness. It is up quite a bit -- and I am feeling great. I think that each of us has a natural measure of bp. I know I need some medication as I am inclined to have High BP but I was taking too much.

Too low can be a real problem. We thought it was my heart - that is why I had all those tests before we decided to move.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> yes, and then we went to Tim Hortons (local donut place) and had a coffee and donut!!!! *hides her head* but we would have anyway. That is our big adventure in eating out. We go a couple of times a week. grin.
> 
> I haven't ever seen an outdoor group of exercises, They are free and you can do them easily. Then there is a mile running track and a 1/2 mile walking track. we walked it (walking) the other day too. I hope to do the same distance 3 or 4 times and then add a bit. I am feeling so much better. The tiredness and stress from the move has lifted and we are both settled in and happy we did it. My bp was far too low and that is why the exhaustion and light headedness. It is up quite a bit -- and I am feeling great. I think that each of us has a natural measure of bp. I know I need some medication as I am inclined to have High BP but I was taking too much.
> 
> Too low can be a real problem. We thought it was my heart - that is why I had all those tests before we decided to move.


But your original doctor didn't realize you were taking too much medication? I'm sorry you had to go through all those tests unnecessarily. It's good you've moved and have someone else to watch you. Plus your very own EMT. Now, *that* was good planning.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P


EveMCooke said:


> When we moved into the Kingston house in Tassie it did not have the outside walls built, just the concrete block interior walls. There were gaps everywhere, large gaps, that would be covered with cedar planks. The floor boards to the upstairs section were not installed, just the bearers. Never mind the possums fighting on the garage roof, try two possums coming in from different ends of the house and fighting directly above your head. They peed on everything, I had to rewash the freshly laundered clothes three times in pineoclean and cold water to get rid of the smell. My ex was at the laundry trough when he heard plop, plop, plop. A possum almost directly over his head had gone to the toilet and narrowly missed his head. He was not amused when I said "then I really could have called you a shit head". Blocked up the gaps so they could not get in and I swear they went away to get a sledge hammer, that is what it sounded like.
> 
> They wreck the gardens, love roses and oranges. They used to have open season on the possums, twice a year. A pest exterminator suggested rackomin, (sorry I cannot spell that correctly) so call it ratsak, rat poison. Yep, solved the problem until another mob moved in. They are extremely territorial. I had a friend who set a trap and took the offender miles away, across the other side of the river, yes it did find its way home.
> 
> Do you want to really upset our Kiwi cousins across the ditch? Ask them how much they love the present we sent them from Tassie, the possum?


Eve, I just read that story to DH and we're both hysterical with laughter. Now he wants me to look for more of your stories to read!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But your original doctor didn't realize you were taking too much medication? I'm sorry you had to go through all those tests unnecessarily. It's good you've moved and have someone else to watch you. Plus your very own EMT. Now, *that* was good planning.


He used to be a good doctor. I think sometimes they get to know their patients too well and get pre conceived notions. Yes but Pat wasn't a paramedic until he was 40 (stood first in his class after a grade 9 education years before). He was Cdn. army (he joined at l6) and saw the world.

I am glad we went through the tests. It clarified what wasn't wrong and gave us the feeling it would be okay for us to make a big move. So here we are and I am able to do things I haven't been able to do for ages.

Stressful at the time though.

It is nice to feel good. Thanks for the good thoughts, friend.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> My Grandmother used to say that they're hungry too and feed them. I know it gets crazy but I can't help myself. My pigeons act like the ones at San Marco in Venice and eat out of my hand.


Judging by how many fat squirrels we have, they're getting a lot to eat. They're really cute, too, and very happy to eat out of our hands.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> The scarf looks to lovely and soft and the pom poms add interest.
> 
> I am happy to see you enjoyed your grand daughter's performance. Grand children are great and you can always see the grand parents in the audience, they are the ones with the biggest smiles. I went to my grandson's graduation performance and was amazed with his talent. He did not tell me that he was the opening act, I did not realise that his singing voice had matured so much. He was also the MC, and yes he inherited my skill to talk the leg off a cast iron milking stool.
> 
> Enjoy your slightly warmer climate where you are now living. A tad too cold for me though, especially now with my aches and pains.


I am afraid our summer days are about the same as your late fall or winter days. However, we are born and raised here so we don't know much difference. I used to love spending the winters in 
Arizona but would never have wanted to spend their summers there. I like it in the mid 20's C not up to the 30's.

We were in Oz 3 times and it was lovely. I found Brisbane pretty hot for us. But really an interesting place. I always wanted to go further west but doubt we ever will now. Perth always sounded like a wonderful place. Loved Aussie and New Zealand - (you likely have read I lived there for 3 years on the north Island just north of Auckland. Wonderful place down under.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Judging by how many fat squirrels we have, they're getting a lot to eat. They're really cute, too, and very happy to eat out of our hands.


But they drive our dogs crazy. Swish, swish, of the tail, tantalizing the dogs to engage in a game of chase, then killing their chances by darting up a tree.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wish I could say the same for my resident possums! They're rarely quiet at night and spend their time running over the flat roof of the garage and fighting each other on the back fence. Talk about noisy!
> 
> There are some nights when they're quiet and I cut up fruit for them and leave it out. But if they start their antics as the sun sets, no fruit for them.


A few years ago I woke up in the middle of the night because there was some noise right outside my bedroom window. it turned out that four skunk kits were frolicking under Mama's watchful eye. I closed the window very, very quietly.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> But they drive our dogs crazy. Swish, swish, of the tail, tantalizing the dogs to engage in a game of chase, then killing their chances by darting up a tree.


Around here the squirrels delight in teasing cats who are all too easy to tease.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I have never seen a possum. I am not at all sure we even have them up here. I will have check and see. I know they are a problem down under.

Skunks, there are many, raccoons and porcupines are quite prevalent here but I am not sure about possums. I know there are some in the States. I should know . 

We are heading out so will see you all later.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> P
> 
> Eve, I just read that story to DH and we're both hysterical with laughter. Now he wants me to look for more of your stories to read!!


I could tell him about our first night in Tassie. We were sleeping in the VW Kombi, ex, 9 year old son and myself. We were in the bush and could hear noises, thrashing, screeching, and more. And worse still, there was something, or several somethings clambering all over the roof of the kombi!!!! We had seen dead animals on the road, small animals with dark fur. We had heard about the Tasmanian Devils and how ferocious they were. Were the dead animals on the roads Tassie Devils? Did they attack humans? Would we be attacked in the Kombi? But I had to spend a penny and it was very dark outside and there was a lot of thrashing and screeching and screaming. It must definitely be the Tassie Devils I am not going out there..........sorry I cannot hold on any longer I just have to go. I went, I did not come to any harm, I did not see any animals, mind you I was extremely quick, running back to the kombi at break neck speed. Next day we stopped at a local farmhouse to buy some eggs and we helped the farmer round up his chooks and lock them up for the night. I said "foxes?" He replied "no, we do not have foxes in Tassie but we do have Tassie Devils". They did not have the fox problem back in 1985. "Ah" I said "I heard the Tassie devils all last night fighting in the bush, clambering all over the kombi, and I was so scared. I have also seen all the dead Tassie devils on the roads". He almost doubled over laughing. "They are not Tassie devils, they are possums. Possums are a plague, a big problem but they will not attack you". Actually, neither will the Tassie devil unless cornered, they are a rather shy and reclusive animal. Yes, they do kill the chooks but they do not kill for fun, the fox does kill for fun. Yes, I was a bit of a Wally but hey I did not know about possums being so prolific in Tassie or being such a pest, and yes I was the subject of many jokes over this incident, my ex took delight in telling people what a Wally I was to think that the possums were Tassie Devils. Tassie devils sound like a dog with a cold and they do have a distinctive smell. We lost chooks to wedge tailed eagles when we lived in Tassie. By the way chooks is the Australian term for poultry or laying hens, some say chickens but chickens are baby poultry and do not lay eggs as they are too young.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have never seen a possum. I am not at all sure we even have them up here. I will have check and see. I know they are a problem down under.
> 
> Skunks, there are many, raccoons and porcupines are quite prevalent here but I am not sure about possums. I know there are some in the States. I should know .
> 
> We are heading out so will see you all later.


North American and Australian possums are related but totally different animals. Australian possums even provide some very nice fiber to spin into yarn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"The Virginia or North American opossum (Didelphis virginiana) is the only marsupial native to Canada. The opossum, poorly adapted to severe cold, reaches the northern limit of its range in Canada and is found in extreme southern Ontario and the lower Fraser Valley, BC".

I learn something new every day on here. Interesting.The Aussie possums seem prettier to me.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> "The Virginia or North American opossum (Didelphis virginiana) is the only marsupial native to Canada. The opossum, poorly adapted to severe cold, reaches the northern limit of its range in Canada and is found in extreme southern Ontario and the lower Fraser Valley, BC".
> 
> I learn something new every day on here. Interesting.The Aussie possums seem prettier to me.


They are.

We have a possum that lives under one of our outbuildings. This summer the dogs kept finding babies. Didn't hurt any of them, though. The babies just played possum and we picked them up by the tail and let them loose where the dogs couldn't easily get at them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer and it seems 
as if it was just a short while ago. It is such a dreadful disease and it brings back a lot of pain
I Pray for Susan and her family every day as her brother Tom is suffering the same dreadful cancer and is not doing well, as she has has posted about him this past week. Please keep her in your thoughts.

I always felt parents should go before their children. But it doesn't always work that way. Thanks to all of you for your friendship. Sorry for laying this on you but I needed to vent a bit.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer and it seems
> as if it was just a short while ago. It is such a dreadful disease and it brings back a lot of pain
> I Pray for Susan and her family every day as her brother Tom is suffering the same dreadful cancer and is not doing well, as she has has posted about him this past week. Please keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> I always felt parents should go before their children. But it doesn't always work that way. Thanks to all of you for your friendship. Sorry for laying this on you but I needed to vent a bit.


A hug and a prayer on your son's yahrzeit. (spelling?) (Now that's a useful Yiddish word.)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> When we moved into the Kingston house in Tassie it did not have the outside walls built, just the concrete block interior walls. There were gaps everywhere, large gaps, that would be covered with cedar planks. The floor boards to the upstairs section were not installed, just the bearers. Never mind the possums fighting on the garage roof, try two possums coming in from different ends of the house and fighting directly above your head. They peed on everything, I had to rewash the freshly laundered clothes three times in pineoclean and cold water to get rid of the smell. My ex was at the laundry trough when he heard plop, plop, plop. A possum almost directly over his head had gone to the toilet and narrowly missed his head. He was not amused when I said "then I really could have called you a shit head". Blocked up the gaps so they could not get in and I swear they went away to get a sledge hammer, that is what it sounded like.
> 
> They wreck the gardens, love roses and oranges. They used to have open season on the possums, twice a year. A pest exterminator suggested rackomin, (sorry I cannot spell that correctly) so call it ratsak, rat poison. Yep, solved the problem until another mob moved in. They are extremely territorial. I had a friend who set a trap and took the offender miles away, across the other side of the river, yes it did find its way home.
> 
> Do you want to really upset our Kiwi cousins across the ditch? Ask them how much they love the present we sent them from Tassie, the possum?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, they can be infuriating and dangerous. Friend of mine called out a guy who traps them and relocates them. A family of possums had gained access to her roof space and several beams were found to have been burnt by exposed electrical wires thanks to the possums chomping on them. Could have caused a deadly fire. Thank G-d it didn't. Possums did not return.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer and it seems
> as if it was just a short while ago. It is such a dreadful disease and it brings back a lot of pain
> I Pray for Susan and her family every day as her brother Tom is suffering the same dreadful cancer and is not doing well, as she has has posted about him this past week. Please keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> I always felt parents should go before their children. But it doesn't always work that way. Thanks to all of you for your friendship. Sorry for laying this on you but I needed to vent a bit.


We just lost my brother-in-law the same way. It's really a terrible, terrible thing. I will hope for a better outcome in this case.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> If I read anything of Yarnie and CB's, I only skim. Keeps the migraines at bay.


Their skit about the post office belongs with "Who's on First" and some of Ernie Kovacs or Sid Caesar's shtick.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder whether either of them knows anything. The Republicans are trying to get rid of the US Postal Service and have made it hard for the service to support itself.


If the postal service goes away how will the Repubs be able to crowd our mail boxes with campaign literature? During campaign season I have double the amount of junk mail to recycle.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> A few years ago I woke up in the middle of the night because there was some noise right outside my bedroom window. it turned out that four skunk kits were frolicking under Mama's watchful eye. I closed the window very, very quietly.


I love stories about the resident wild life and yours is very cute. Although my possums can be little blighters, there's nothing I wouldn't do for them if they needed help (as long as they stay outside and keep their whizz and poop to themselves).


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> North American and Australian possums are related but totally different animals. Australian possums even provide some very nice fiber to spin into yarn.


Those photos are just gorgeous! North American possums look scary!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Those photos are just gorgeous! North American possums look scary!


Yeah, they have lots and lots and lots of teeth and are very grumpy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer and it seems
> as if it was just a short while ago. It is such a dreadful disease and it brings back a lot of pain
> I Pray for Susan and her family every day as her brother Tom is suffering the same dreadful cancer and is not doing well, as she has has posted about him this past week. Please keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> I always felt parents should go before their children. But it doesn't always work that way. Thanks to all of you for your friendship. Sorry for laying this on you but I needed to vent a bit.


That is very sad Designer. Thinking of you.

Susan?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> We just lost my brother-in-law the same way. It's really a terrible, terrible thing. I will hope for a better outcome in this case.


So sorry to know. Sincere condolences and thinking of you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have never seen a possum. I am not at all sure we even have them up here. I will have check and see. I know they are a problem down under.
> 
> Skunks, there are many, raccoons and porcupines are quite prevalent here but I am not sure about possums. I know there are some in the States. I should know .
> 
> We are heading out so will see you all later.


We don't see raccoons any more and few squirrels, although they were plentiful when we moved into the house 35 years ago. There has been so much development in the neighborhood. What was once woods are McMansion fields. And each iteration of development has to have bigger and more elaborate looking houses. Some of them look like four or six family apartment houses they are so huge. Glad I don't have to pay their property taxes.

But we have deer galore. Or "rats on stilts" as some people call them. They are so pretty, but they leave messes on lawns and driveways and are a menace on the roads.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, they have lots and lots and lots of teeth and are very grumpy.


And full of personality no doubt. It amazes me how each possum is distinctly different to the others. Just like humans and let's face it, humans can be very grumpy!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer.


The thought of your terrible loss literally made me cry. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Their skit about the post office belongs with "Who's on First" and some of Ernie Kovacs or Sid Caesar's shtick.


Oh, good, you saw what I was getting at. Neither of them seems to know what they're talking about, but they keep high-fiving each other.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> We don't see raccoons any more and few squirrels, although they were plentiful when we moved into the house 35 years ago. There has been so much development in the neighborhood. What was once woods are McMansion fields. And each iteration of development has to have bigger and more elaborate looking houses. Some of them look like four or six family apartment houses they are so huge. Glad I don't have to pay their property taxes.
> 
> But we have deer galore. Or "rats on stilts" as some people call them. They are so pretty, but they leave messes on lawns and driveways and are a menace on the roads.


The 'McMansion' phenomena is alive and well in Melbourne's outer suburbs. I have always shuddered at the thought of having to clean such big houses. Ugh!

:XD: :XD: :XD: "Rats on stilts," makes me laugh. I've always thought how lovely deer are but then I don't have to deal with their mess. Surprisingly, even though the possums at my place are rampant and naughty, I've never seen any mess from them. Wonder why.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If the postal service goes away how will the Repubs be able to crowd our mail boxes with campaign literature? During campaign season I have double the amount of junk mail to recycle.


Private contractors. How they plan to do everything.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> We just lost my brother-in-law the same way. It's really a terrible, terrible thing. I will hope for a better outcome in this case.


I'm sad for your loss. There's too much of this happening, and it's obviously not old age that's causing it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Five years ago today we lost our oldest son to Esophagael Cancer and it seems
> as if it was just a short while ago. It is such a dreadful disease and it brings back a lot of pain
> I Pray for Susan and her family every day as her brother Tom is suffering the same dreadful cancer and is not doing well, as she has has posted about him this past week. Please keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> I always felt parents should go before their children. But it doesn't always work that way. Thanks to all of you for your friendship. Sorry for laying this on you but I needed to vent a bit.


What a tragedy that must have been. It seems to go against nature that the younger should die before the older. I am sorry for this pain you have to bear.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out the new thread called bullying. Makes you wonder. I wish I hadn't gone there. 

I just talked to my son, (Rob's younger brother) he said that it is private contractors, contracted by the Post office (Crown Corporation) so I thought that was interesting. He works for them part time as a fill in job as he is retired. 

A friend suggested him so he thought he might as well work there over Christmas.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sad for your loss. There's too much of this happening, and it's obviously not old age that's causing it.


No. He was my husband's younger brother.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a tragedy that must have been. It seems to go against nature that the younger should die before the older. I am sorry for this pain you have to bear.


It was a blessing in the end. He suffered so-- it was fairly quick - he had pain , went to the doctor - they did an upper GI and he was full of the cancer. They put in a stent hoping he could eat. Didn't work so he couldn't eat. He lived on 
drinks like boost and ensure -They had him on extremely strong pain killers which didn't always work. They did try radiation but he was past the stage for chemo. They gave him 2 months and he fought for 6 .I was thankful when he passed away. He was a heavy smoker right to the end. So sad. I should have kept it to myself instead of making others sad but it caught up I guess.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Check out the new thread called bullying. Makes you wonder. I wish I hadn't gone there.
> 
> I just talked to my son, (Rob's younger brother) he said that it is private contractors, contracted by the Post office (Crown Corporation) so I thought that was interesting. He works for them part time as a fill in job as he is retired.
> 
> A friend suggested him so he thought he might as well work there over Christmas.


But, the congress has required the postal service to fund employee health benefits *75 YEARS* in advance. And that's killing the postal union and the service itself. Exactly what the Republican mandate intended it to do.

http://about.usps.com/who-we-are/financials/annual-reports/fy2010/ar2010_4_002.htm


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a blessing in the end. He suffered so-- it was fairly quick - he had pain , went to the doctor - they did an upper GI and he was full of the cancer. They put in a stent hoping he could eat. Didn't work so he couldn't eat. He lived on
> drinks like boost and ensure -They had him on extremely strong pain killers which didn't always work. They did try radiation but he was past the stage for chemo. They gave him 2 months and he fought for 6 .I was thankful when he passed away. He was a heavy smoker right to the end. So sad. I should have kept it to myself instead of making others sad but it caught up I guess.


Don't feel bad. Sometimes you have to let it out or it will be harder to live with. My brother-in-law ended up not being able to swallow at all and first on a naso-gastric feeding tube which quit working after a couple weeks then a regular feeding tube.

The only consolation is that he lived in the Netherlands and when it became the choice of knowing what was happening around him but in excruciating pain or being so doped up he didn't even know when his wife or children was there, he opted for euthanasia. Which is legal in that country. He died out of pain, with the family there. Sad that he's gone but so relieved that he didn't have to lay there and suffer for longer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a blessing in the end. He suffered so-- it was fairly quick - he had pain , went to the doctor - they did an upper GI and he was full of the cancer. They put in a stent hoping he could eat. Didn't work so he couldn't eat. He lived on
> drinks like boost and ensure -They had him on extremely strong pain killers which didn't always work. They did try radiation but he was past the stage for chemo. They gave him 2 months and he fought for 6 .I was thankful when he passed away. He was a heavy smoker right to the end. So sad. I should have kept it to myself instead of making others sad but it caught up I guess.


It wouldn't have been fair to have kept it to yourself. We're here to share your pain and make it more tolerable, though I'm certain it will never be easy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a blessing in the end. He suffered so-- it was fairly quick - he had pain , went to the doctor - they did an upper GI and he was full of the cancer. They put in a stent hoping he could eat. Didn't work so he couldn't eat. He lived on
> drinks like boost and ensure -They had him on extremely strong pain killers which didn't always work. They did try radiation but he was past the stage for chemo. They gave him 2 months and he fought for 6 .I was thankful when he passed away. He was a heavy smoker right to the end. So sad. I should have kept it to myself instead of making others sad but it caught up I guess.


No, don't bottle things up. You have all of us friends here with virtual arms around your shoulder. It doesn't make the loss go away, but I have found with my sorrows that it helps give peace of mind knowing that people care.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It was a blessing in the end. He suffered so-- it was fairly quick - he had pain , went to the doctor - they did an upper GI and he was full of the cancer. They put in a stent hoping he could eat. Didn't work so he couldn't eat. He lived on
> drinks like boost and ensure -They had him on extremely strong pain killers which didn't always work. They did try radiation but he was past the stage for chemo. They gave him 2 months and he fought for 6 .I was thankful when he passed away. He was a heavy smoker right to the end. So sad. I should have kept it to myself instead of making others sad but it caught up I guess.


I'm glad you mentioned it. Friends can sometimes help if only by bearing witness to your grief and sharing tears.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But, the congress has required the postal service to fund employee health benefits *75 YEARS* in advance. And that's killing the postal union and the service itself. Exactly what the Republican mandate intended it to do.
> 
> http://about.usps.com/who-we-are/financials/annual-reports/fy2010/ar2010_4_002.htm


This is an obvious example of a death sentence on an institution that has existed since the founding. Not a single business is expected to fund anything 75 years in the future, and many of them seem to fund their employee benefits only until next year and get away with it. Enron got away with what they stole from their employees, just not from shareholders.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Don't feel bad. Sometimes you have to let it out or it will be harder to live with. My brother-in-law ended up not being able to swallow at all and first on a naso-gastric feeding tube which quit working after a couple weeks then a regular feeding tube.
> 
> The only consolation is that he lived in the Netherlands and when it became the choice of knowing what was happening around him but in excruciating pain or being so doped up he didn't even know when his wife or children was there, he opted for euthanasia. Which is legal in that country. He died out of pain, with the family there. Sad that he's gone but so relieved that he didn't have to lay there and suffer for longer.


That was when I started to believe that people should be able to chose when they are suffering like he did. He could hardly talk - his was at the join between the Stomach and the Esophagus so it spread into the stomach too. It was horrendous for him and for us watching him and able to do nothing. The doctors were wonderful but there was no cure as it was too advanced. He must have been suffering for some time before he admitted it. We are okay, it is something we live with. I lost a sids baby girl at 3 months, before they knew what it was, and that in some ways was worse, but certainly just as bad as at that time no one knew what caused it so I felt guilt for years that I had done something wrong. When they announced that they had discovered Sudden infant death Syndrome (SIDS) it was as if a huge weight had been lifted that I had carried privately for a long time. We survive. And we carry on. Thanks for your kindness, all of you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Don't feel bad. Sometimes you have to let it out or it will be harder to live with. My brother-in-law ended up not being able to swallow at all and first on a naso-gastric feeding tube which quit working after a couple weeks then a regular feeding tube.
> 
> The only consolation is that he lived in the Netherlands and when it became the choice of knowing what was happening around him but in excruciating pain or being so doped up he didn't even know when his wife or children was there, he opted for euthanasia. Which is legal in that country. He died out of pain, with the family there. Sad that he's gone but so relieved that he didn't have to lay there and suffer for longer.


Rob couldn't tolerate a feeding tube because it was in the entrance to the stomach so he literally starved. Oh well. I feel badly for anyone who has any cancer but this type is really about the worst.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It wouldn't have been fair to have kept it to yourself. We're here to share your pain and make it more tolerable, though I'm certain it will never be easy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306370-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

